# knitting tea party 1 august '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 1 August 14

I have learned one truth about Mother Nature  she has no sinuses. If she did she would be more careful about her weather changes. Two motrin and a little laydown and my head is feeling better  but the stuffy nose remains. The twenty years I spent in Seattle I forgot I had sinuses  I wasnt back a week before they made themselves known. Lol Think it is a chronic Midwest condition.

Baseball is over for the summer  in two months we will have soccer. Im not terribly fond of soccer (do I hear gasps from across the pond) but I will go to watch the boys. They will be on two different teams so it will be lots of soccer. They certainly are looking forward to it which is a good thing. Lordly  I wish I had just a dollop of their energy.

79° so far today  the warmest it has been this week  and humid. I really dont mind the humidity too much  Heidi just melts. Lol You would think with all the moisture in the air my skin would not be so dry  I need to take a bath in lotion every day it seems  aint old age wonderful?

Lets talk recipes  this has been kind of a hectic week so I did not start this early as I usually do  as the number of emails in my inbox shows. Whenever I put a recipe in my document file I preface it with the word recipe which puts them all in the same place alphabetically. But I didnt always do it that way so I have recipes floating all through my document files. So this week you are going to get a mishmash of recipes  I am just going to scroll through my document file starting with A and see what I come up with.

This first recipe  it seems someone on the forum gave but I neglected to put their name on it  if you recognize it let me know so I can attach your name.

7-Up Pickled Eggs

It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish!

 12 eggs
 1 cup 7-Up 
 1 cup white vinegar
 1 teaspoon salt

Hard boil eggs; cool and peel.

Mix 7-Up with vinegar and salt and pour liquid over the cooked eggs and keep them in a glass jar on the counter.

They will be just perfect in 1 month.

Now this isnt exactly a recipe but it is a problem we all face from time to time  I think I need to try all fifteen  my bathroom sink has been clogged forever. Probably all beard hair. Lol

10 Really Easy Ways to Unclog Drains

1. The Bent Wire Hanger

Simple enough, but surprisingly effective. Take a regular wire coat hanger and straighten it out as best you can. Then, bend one end over to create a small hook. Push that past the drain cover and start fishing. You should be able to get all sorts of hair and nasty stuff out of the drain. Remember, you always want to be pulling gunk out, not pushing it further. When you've got as much out as you can, run the hot water, and it should clear things up nicely.

2. Baking Soda and Vinegar

Mix 1/3rd of a cup of baking soda with 1/3rd of a cup of vinegar in a measuring cup. It will fizz immediately, and you should waste no time pouring it down the clogged drain. The fizzing action will help to remove the gunk, hair, and grime that have built up in the pipe. Let it sit for one hour or even overnight if you can. Flush with hot water. Alternatively, get as much of the dry baking soda as you can down the drain first, then pour on the vinegar.

3. The Wet & Dry Vacuum

If you have a wet & dry shop vacuum, it can become a terrific tool to unclog drains. First, set it to vacuum liquids. Cover up the vent to prevent a mess. Then, create the tightest seal you can over the drain. You may want to get creative and adapt an old plunger head for this purpose. With the vacuum turned on its highest setting, it can be powerful enough to draw the clog up the pipe and into the vacuum bag. It doesn't always work, but it's worth a shot.

4. Boiling Water

Tips don't get any easier than this. Put the kettle on (or use the stove or microwave if you don't own a kettle) and boil up as much water as it will hold. Now pour it slowly down the drain in two to three stages, allowing the hot water to work for a several seconds in between each pour. This is usually the easiest and quickest way to unclog a drain. If there's any water left, congratulate yourself with a cup of tea.

5. Caustic Soda

Get some rubber gloves and eye protection. Caustic soda (also known as Sodium Hydroxide) can cause nasty chemical burns. You can pick some up from your local hardware store, but always use caution handling it. Pour 3/4 gallon of cold water into a mop bucket, and then add 3 cups of caustic soda. Stir it well with an old wooden spoon. It will begin to fizz and heat up. Pour it into the clogged drain and leave for 20-30 minutes, then flush the drain with boiling water. Repeat if necessary.

6. Cleaning the Pipe

There are some plumbing jobs that I won't do, but this one is easy. First, place an empty bucket underneath the U-shaped pipe (the trap) beneath the sink. The bucket will collect the water that will spill. Using a plumber's wrench, loosen the slip nuts at both ends of the pipe. You should be able to finish the operation by hand. When the trap is free, remove it and turn it upside down, emptying the contents into the bucket. You may also need to fish around inside it for debris, and do the same with the pipes that were holding it. An old toothbrush is good for getting the tough gunk out. Rinse the trap with water and then put it all back together. In most cases, that will have done the trick.

7. The Drain Snake

This is a fairly low-tech piece of equipment that works wonders. It's basically a long flexible metal rope with a spiral of metal at the end. The following video shows you just what to do.

8. Salt and Baking Soda

Mix 1/2 cup of table salt with 1/2 cup of baking soda and pour down the blocked drain. Leave it for 10-20 minutes, then pour boiling water down. The salt, baking soda, and boiling water will produce a chemical reaction that should dissolve some of the nastiest blockages.

9. Dish Detergent

If your toilet is clogged, pour 1/4 cup of dish detergent in the bowl. Then boil some water. The dish soap will act as a lubricant and help break up any greasy residue. Then pour the hot water down, and get ready to start plunging. If the plunger doesn't cut it, rubber gloves may be the next option.

10. Baking Soda, Vinegar, Gravity, and Pressure
If your bath drain is clogged, mix up some of the baking soda/vinegar mentioned in tip two. Pour it down the drain, and then place the stopper over it. After 45-60 minutes, fill the bathtub with water. Then, remove the stopper. The pressure of 40-60 gallons of water should be enough to dislodge the blockage that has been loosened by the baking soda and vinegar. You could also try some plunging or the drain snake in conjunction with the weight of the water.

Power bars seem to be all the rage these days  along with muscle milk  powerade  etc  why dont I have muscles to die for after I eat one?

Almond Honey Power Bar

8 bars

Ingredients

1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats 
1/4 cup slivered almonds 
1/4 cup sunflower seeds 
1 tablespoon flaxseeds, preferably golden 
1 tablespoon sesame seeds 
1 cup unsweetened whole-grain puffed cereal (see Note) 
1/3 cup currants 
1/3 cup chopped dried apricots 
1/3 cup chopped golden raisins 
1/4 cup creamy almond butter (see Note) 
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (see Note) 
1/4 cup honey 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/8 teaspoon salt

Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-inch-square pan with cooking spray.

Spread oats, almonds, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds and sesame seeds on a large, rimmed baking sheet. Bake until the oats are lightly toasted and the nuts are fragrant, shaking the pan halfway through, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl. Add cereal, currants, apricots and raisins; toss to combine.

Combine almond butter, sugar, honey, vanilla and salt in a small saucepan. Heat over medium-low, stirring frequently, until the mixture bubbles lightly, 2 to 5 minutes.

Immediately pour the almond butter mixture over the dry ingredients and mix with a spoon or spatula until no dry spots remain. Transfer to the prepared pan. Lightly coat your hands with cooking spray and press the mixture down firmly to make an even layer (wait until the mixture cools slightly if necessary). Refrigerate until firm, about 30 minutes; cut into 8 bars.

Tips & Notes

Make Ahead Tip: Store in an airtight container at room temperature or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week or freeze for up to 1 month; thaw at room temperature.

Ingredient notes: For this recipe, we like unsweetened puffed multi-grain cereal, such as Kashis 7 Whole Grain Puffs.

Almond butter can be found at natural-foods stores and large supermarkets, near the peanut butter.

Turbinado sugar is steam-cleaned raw cane sugar. Its coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores

Per serving: 244 calories; 10 g fat 3 g fiber

I must have figs on the mind since I have had a package in the fridge for a while wondering what to do with them  this sounds kind of interesting.

Almond Muffins With Gooey Fig Center

Serves/Makes: 12

Ingredients:

1 small lemon, zest of
1 1/2 cup almond meal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup oat flour (found at health food stores)
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
12 small figs, stemmed
1 small egg
1/4 cup clover honey
1 1/4 cup skim milk
1/8 cup almond (or toasted almond) oil
6 tablespoons sliced almonds

Directions:

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Combine first 9 ingredients in a bowl.

Puree figs in a food processor until smooth and scrape into a small saucepan.

Place over low to medium heat, stirring constantly, until 
puree gently boils, about 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool, then 
refrigerate.

Whisk egg, honey, milk and oil in a bowl. Incorporate into flour mixture and blend on low with a hand mixer.

Line a muffin tin with paper cups; fill each halfway with batter.

Add 1 tbsp fig puree to center of each cup, then cover with a small spoonful of batter. Sprinkle almonds on top.

Bake until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes.

Since I didnt get my pralines and cream last night  I forgot  one would need to go to 57 flavors for the treat  so I guess this is going to have to be second best.

Aunt Mary Dillon's praline cookies 

Cookies:

1 2/3 cups (234g) all-purpose flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
8 tablespoons (113g/1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 ½ cups (262g) light brown sugar, firmly packed
1 large egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Praline icing:

1 cup (175g) light brown sugar, packed
½ cup (120ml) heavy cream, plus more if necessary
1 cup (140g) sifted confectioners' sugar
1 cup (about 100g) pecan halves, toasted and broken into large pieces

Start with the cookies: preheat the oven to 180ºC/350ºF; line two large baking sheets with baking paper.

Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt in a medium bowl. Set aside.

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream butter and brown sugar on medium speed until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Add egg and vanilla. Beat until fully combined.

Add dry ingredients, and beat on low speed until combined.

Make balls using rounded teaspoons of dough and place onto prepared baking sheets about 5cm (2 in) apart. Bake until firm and barely golden, 10 to 12 minutes. Transfer pan to a wire rack to cool for 5 minutes, then transfer cookies from pan to wire rack.

Now, make the icing: in a small saucepan, combine brown sugar and cream. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Cook, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Add confectioners' sugar, and whisk until smooth. (If frosting thickens, thin with cream.) Add pecan pieces.

Place cookies on a cooling rack over a lined baking pan  I placed them on a large piece of baking paper on the counter. Spoon about 1 leveled teaspoon praline mixture onto each cookie. Let icing dry before storing the cookies.

Makes 3 dozen  I got 50 cookies

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2008/09/aunt-mary-dillons-praline-cookies.html

Most of you will remember Dave  so I thought I would throw in one of his receipts.

Bacon, Chili and Garlic Spaghetti
Serves: 1

Ingredients:

3.5 oz (100g) Spaghetti
2 rashers streaky bacon, snipped
1 large clove garlic, finely sliced
1 mild red chili, de-seeded and finely chopped
1 oz (25g) slightly salted butter
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped
freshly ground black pepper

Method:

Cook the spaghetti according to instructions on the packet.

While the spaghetti is cooking, melt the butter in a small pan over a low heat. Add the garlic and chili and cook or two minutes, add the bacon and continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the garlic is golden.

When the spaghetti is cooked, drain thoroughly and add it to the bacon mixture and stir through. Stir in the parsley and a good grinding of black pepper.

FireballDave/ktp

I waited tables in a french restaurant (unfortunately not in France) for a couple of years  lois always had a New Orleans week during mardi gras and she always had beignets. I dont think it was this recipe but thought it sounded good.

Beignets Banana Maple Beignets

Ingredients:

3 1/4 cups plus 1/2 cup (to flour surface) all purpose flour 
1/4 cup Clabber Girl Cornstarch 
1 envelope active dry yeast 
3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F) 
1/4 cup pure maple syrup 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 beaten egg 
1/2 cup evaporated milk 
1/8 cup vegetable shortening 
1 cup banana, chopped 
1/2 cup dehydrated banana chips, ground 
4 cups vegetable oil for frying 
1/2 cup powdered sugar in a shaker or sifter 
1 cup pure maple syrup

Instructions:

In a medium bowl, stir together 3 1/4 cups of flour and the Clabber Girl Cornstarch until blended; set aside.

Whisk together the yeast, water, and maple syrup in a large bowl and allow to sit for five minutes or until frothy. Whisk in the salt, egg, and shortening

To the wet ingredients, stir in the bananas, banana chips and add the flour mixture, half at a time, stirring until all is blended.

Dust a work surface with a few pinches of reserved flour and knead dough, adding just enough flour to make a smooth dough. Roll the dough into a ball, cover with a cloth and allow to rise until doubled in size, or about 30-45 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat vegetable oil to 350 Degrees F.

Once the dough has risen, punch down, roll out, and cut into diamond shapes or squares, about 2-3 inch pieces and carefully place a few pieces at a time into hot oil.

Turn the beignets over once they become golden and allow to cook evenly.

Using a slotted spoon, remove them to a paper towel lined platter to remove excess oil.

Dust with powdered sugar immediately and serve with a side of maple syrup.

Makes about 24 beignets.

This next recipe is for the birds. They used a heart shaped cutter  I would have used a glass for a round shape.

Birdseed Biscuit

To encourage birds to visit your yard, try hanging a homemade birdseed biscuit. You might want to keep an eye out for feathered friends on Valentine's Day; the 2010 Great Backyard Bird Count is February 12-15, when people across the country spend 15 minutes or more taking stock of the birds in their towns. For tips, tally sheets, and a list of events, go to birdsource.org/gbbc.

What you'll need

3/4 cup of birdseed
1 tablespoon flour
Water
Cookie cutter
Oil
Foil
Cookie sheet
Straw
Ribbon

How to make it

Our recipe makes two 3-inch biscuits (one is shown here) or a single 4-inch biscuit. Mix together the birdseed, flour, and 2 tablespoons of water.

Spray or wipe a cookie cutter with oil and place it on a foil-covered cookie sheet. Pack the mixture into the cutter, inserting half a straw near the top to create a hole for hanging.

Bake the biscuit (with the straw) in a 170º oven until the biscuit is hard, about one hour. Let it cool.

Remove the straw, thread a ribbon through the hole, and hang it outside in a sheltered spot.

See  I told you it was for the birds. Rotflmao

I know it is a little early for soup  actually  the weather these past couple of days  soup would have tasted good  I think I could eat the whole recipe of this soup.

Chicken Fajita Soup

Yield: Serves 6

If you like fajitas, you will love this Chicken Fajita Soup. It has all of the same flavors, but in a warm, comforting bowl of soup.

Ingredients:

2 boneless chicken breasts
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 yellow onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 jalapeño, minced
1 small red bell pepper, cut into strips
1 small green red bell pepper, cut into strips
1 small yellow bell pepper, cut into strips
2 (15 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
1 (15 ounce) black beans, drained and rinsed
2 (15 ounce) cans vegetable broth (or chicken broth)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
Juice of 1 lime
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
Salt and pepper, to taste

Optional Garnishes:

Sour cream
Shredded cheese
Diced tomatoes
Chopped avocado
Chopped cilantro
Tortilla strips

Directions:

Heat a grill or grill pan to medium-high heat. Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper and put on grill. Grill, turning chicken breasts until cooked through, about about 10 minutes, depending on thickness. Remove chicken from the grill and let cool. When cool enough to handle, cut into thin strips. Set aside.

In a large pot, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the onion and cook until tender, about 5 minutes.

Add the garlic, jalapeño, and bell peppers. Cook until tender, about 5 minutes.

Stir in the diced tomatoes, black beans, and broth.

Add the cumin, chili powder, garlic powder, lime juice, and cilantro. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

Let soup simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Stir in the chicken strips. Cook for an additional 5 minutes. Serve warm with garnishes, if desired.

Note-if you want a Vegetarian Fajita Soup, just omit the chicken. This soup can also be made in the slow cooker.

I have never seen coconut flour for sale here in Defiance. I suppose if I wanted to make these I would have to order the flour from amazon. Im curious how much coconut flavor one would get from using coconut flour. Does that make these gluten free?

Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits

Ingredients:

¼ cup coconut oil or butter, melted
1/3 cup sifted coconut flour
4 eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon baking powder
½ cup sharp cheddar cheese, shredded

Directions:

Blend together eggs, coconut oil or butter, salt, and onion powder.

Combine coconut flour with baking powder and whisk into batter until there are no lumps.

Fold in cheese.

Drop batter by the spoonful onto a greased cookie sheet.

Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes.

For a cheesier biscuit increase cheese to ¾ cup.

This recipe makes about 10 biscuits.

I have no idea where I got this recipe  but the name intrigued me. And I loved the way the recipe was typed out.

100 YEAR OLD COOKIES

Bake @ 375 F 
CREAM..1 c. shortening, 1 c. molasses & 1 c. sugar
ADD..2 eggs
ADD IN..5 c. flour, 2 t. salt, 3 t. cinnamon, 2 t. ginger & 2 t. baking soda----at the same time add 1 c. hot water
STIR IN.1 c. raisins and 1 c. chopped dates (8 oz. box)
DROP.scoop onto parchment lined cookie sheet
BAKE..10-11 minutes 
NOTES:
The ORIGINAL recipe: didnt call for dates---but, I love the date filled molasses cookies and decided to add them. It also called for 1 ¼ c chopped nuts and only 2 t. cinnamon.
The ice cream scoop I used holds 2 T. ----best invention ever for cookie bakers!

Another receipt from our English host.

Creole Chicken and Butternut Squash Wraps
Serves: 4

Ingredients:

4 raw chicken breasts, about 1 lb (450g) total weight
Creole Spice Mix, see below
10 oz (285g) butternut squash, diced
8 tortilla wraps
3 fl. oz (85ml) double cream

Method:

Coat the chicken breast with the spice mix and grill for 10 minutes on each side until cooked through. Cut into slices. You can alternatively place them on a baking sheet with a little oil and bake for about twenty minutes at 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6.

Meanwhile, add the diced butternut squash to a pan of boiling water and cook for 10 minutes until tender. Drain well and mash together with the cream.

Spread the butternut squash mixture on the warmed tortillas, add the chicken, wrap and serve warm.

They're also good cold for a packed lunch, simply let the ingredients cool before assembling.

Creole Spice Mix

This spice blend is far from authentic, but it adds something like a Creole flavour to meat, seafood and vegetable dishes. You can adjust the quantities according to taste, I know dill isn't usually an ingredient, but I love it!

Ingredients:
3 tbs smoked paprika
2 tbs salt
2 tbs garlic powder
1 tbs coarsely ground black pepper
1 tbs cayenne pepper
1 tbs dried oregano
1 tbs dried thyme
1/2 tbs dried dill

N.B. These are standard 15ml tablespoons.

Place all the ingredients in a glass spice jar or other sealable container and shake well to combine.

If you keep the mix in a sealed container, away from heat and light, it will keep for up to six months to use as required. Just remember to give the jar a good shake before use to re-combine everything evenly.

FireballDave

For all you lemon lovers out there  me included  dont these sound good.

Double lemon Bars

Crust:

1 cup (226g/2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
2/3 cup (94g) powdered sugar
2 cups (280g) all purpose flour

Filling:

2 cups (400g) sugar
4 large eggs
7 tablespoons fresh lemon juice with pulp*
¼ cup finely grated lemon zest (from about 5 large lemons)
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ cup (35g) all purpose flour

additional powdered sugar, for dusting

Preheat oven to 180ºC/350ºF.

Using electric mixer, beat butter in large bowl until fluffy.

Beat in 2/3 cup powdered sugar.

Add the flour, 1 cup at a time, beating until moist clumps form.

Using back of fork (I preferred a spatula), press dough over bottom of nonstick 13x9x2-inch (32.5x22.5x5cm) metal baking pan  I used a regular 20x30cm pan and lined it with baking paper.

Bake crust until light golden, about 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, beat sugar and eggs in medium bowl until blended. Beat in fresh lemon juice with pulp, lemon zest, baking powder, then flour for filling.

Pour lemon filling over hot crust. Bake until filling is set in center and begins to brown on top, about 20 minutes. Transfer pan to rack and cool completely. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and refrigerate.)

Cut pastry into 24 bars. Transfer lemon bars to serving platter and dust with additional powdered sugar.

* to remove all juice and pulp for the lemon filling, cut lemons in half and use a spoon to scoop between the membranes; discard seeds.

Makes 24

Who gave us the following recipe? Ive never made them but they sound so easy I just may.

DROP MAYO BISCUITS

mayo biscuits this morning- 1 cup self rising flour, 1/2 cup milk, 2 tbsp mayo and mix together. Bake at 400 about 16 minutes or until brown. Sometimes I add shredded cheese to the mix.

I think it was Daralene who was just talking about using the flowers off her garlic plant (I think it was the garlic plant) in a salad  which sounds good  but here is a different take on using flowers to eat.

Elderflower Fritters

Ingredients:

4 rounded tablespoons self-raising flour
2 large eggs
10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
pinch salt
Oil for frying
2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut into small florets

Method:

Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.

Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a generous spoonful of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.

Elderflower, also known as elderberry or simply elder, is a medicinal tree. The parts used for medicinal purposes are the bark, the berries or fruit, the inner bark, the roots and the leaves. Sambucus canadensis is the scientific name for this tree, which contains a variety of organic chemicals, such as albumin, volatile oils and nutrients such as vitamin C. A variety of health conditions and problems have been successfully treated for thousands of years using the different parts of this tree.

The specific medicinal properties of the elderflower tree depends on the part employed. For example, the bark is an emetic, which refers to the ability to produce vomiting that might be needed in the natural cleansing process of the body. The flowers have diaphoretic properties, which refers to the ability to produce perspiration, and they can be a stimulant and a diuretic. An infusion can be made from the flowers for twitching eyelids or inflammation of the eyes, and it is considered an effective tonic and purifier of the blood. The flowers also are used in the treatment of kidney ailments and diseases because of their diuretic properties.

I love pound cake in all its many forms  I think it makes an excellent snack with an afternoon cup of coffee or tea. This one sounds really good.

Five Flavor Pound Cake

Ingredients

1 cup butter, softened 
1/2 cup shortening 
3 cups white sugar 
5 eggs, beaten 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon coconut extract 
1 teaspoon lemon extract 
1 teaspoon rum flavored extract 
1 teaspoon butter flavored extract 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1/4 cup water 
1/2 teaspoon coconut extract 
1/2 teaspoon rum flavored extract 
1/2 teaspoon butter flavored extract 
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease a 10 inch tube pan. In a small bowl, combine flour and baking powder. Set aside. In a measuring cup, combine the milk and 1 teaspoon each coconut, lemon, rum, butter and vanilla extracts; set aside.

In a large mixing bowl, cream butter, shortening and 3 cups sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs, and beat until smooth. Beat in flour mixture alternately with milk mixture, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Spoon mixture into prepared pan.

Bake for 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 hours, or until cake tests done. Cool in pan on wire rack for 10 minutes.

Turn cake out of pan onto wire rack. Place waxed paper under rack to catch glaze drippings. Slowly spoon Five Flavor Glaze onto top of hot cake. Cool completely.

To make the Five Flavor Glaze: In a saucepan, combine 1/2 cup sugar, water and 1/2 teaspoon each coconut, lemon, rum, butter and vanilla extracts. Bring to a boil, stirring until sugar is dissolved.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 511 - Total Fat: 22.9g - Cholesterol: 112mg

Some of us oldies will remember Maelinde  she hasnt been on for a long time  I wonder how she is? But she did give us this and I think we could all use if from time to time.

Gel Ice Pack

INGREDIENTS

2 Gallon size Freezer zip top bags (double bag them)
16 Fluid Ounces of Rubbing Alcohol
16 Fluid Ounces of water

METHOD:

Double Bag the gallon freezer zip top bags.

Pour all 16 oz of alcohol into interior zip top bag. Pour all 16 oz of water into interior zip top bag. Seal both bags. Give a little shake, then place into freezer.

Once frozen, wrap in lightweight towel or paper towel. Re-freeze after use.

You can make it more frozen by using less alcohol and more water, or more gel like by using less water and more alcohol. This is just the standard version.

I think you can make a smaller pack by using a quart size freezer zip top bag and half the ingredients, but I've always used the receipt as posted because it works very well.

Maelinde/ktp

It wont be long before cranberries will be in the market or maybe you have some in the freezer  you could always make this. I wonder how it would work in a bread machine?

Grandmothers Famous Cranberry Bread

Ingredients

2 cups sifted all-purpose flour 
1 cup white sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 cup butter 
1 egg, beaten 
1 teaspoon orange zest 
3/4 cup orange juice 
1 1/2 cups golden raisins 
1 1/2 cups chopped cranberries

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Spray or grease one 9x5x3 inch loaf pan.

Whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and baking soda.

Cut in butter until mixture is crumbly. Add egg, orange peel, and orange juice; stir to mix and fold in raisins and cranberries.

Pour into loaf pan and bake for 70 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean. Remove from pan; cool on wire rack.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 249 - Total Fat: 4.6g - Cholesterol: 28mg

This should make you feel better about eating cookies  theyre healthy.

Healthy Cookies

Mix well in large bowl:

1cup unbleached flour,

1/2 cup whole wheat pastry flour

1 1/2 cup old fashioned oats, well blenderized

1/4 tsp baking powder

Cream: 1/4 cup soft butter, 3/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup packed brown sugar

Beat into butter/sugar mixture

1/2 cup smooth nut butter, almond, cashew, macadamia or peanut,

2 eggs, 1 1/2 tsp vanilla

Add oats and flour mixture to butter mixture and stir just until blended,

Add 1/2 cup of chopped, unsalted nuts to match the nut butter, 1/2 cup of currents, 1/4 cup each of chocolate, butterscotch, peanut butter and vanilla chips.

Drop by teaspoonfuls on ungreased baking sheets and bake in a 350 degree oven for 13 to 15 minutes.

Do Not overbake.

Let cool on baking sheets for 5 minutes, them remove to racks to cool completely Store airtight.

I think we need something with a little meat in it.

Honey Barbecue Pork Roast with Carrots

Makes: 2 servings

INGREDIENTS

1/2 lb boneless pork loin roast or sirloin roast, trimmed of fat
2 tablespoons barbecue sauce
2 teaspoons honey
1 1/2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
1/2 teaspoon soy sauce
1/8 teaspoon ginger
Dash pepper
2/3 cup Green Giant® frozen honey glazed carrots, thawed

DIRECTIONS

Spray 1 1/2-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, place pork roast. In 1-cup measuring cup, stir together barbecue sauce, honey, balsamic vinegar, soy sauce, ginger and pepper; pour over pork.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 4 to 5 hours.

 Note: I really think the carrots could be put in the pot in the beginning  its been my experience that they dont get too soft and they take on the taste of the port. Yummy.Place carrots around pork. Increase heat setting to High. Cover; cook about 30 minutes or until carrots are crisp-tender. Remove pork from cooker to cutting board with slotted spoon. Cut pork into slices; place on serving platter. Top pork with sauce and carrots.

If desired, thinly slice 1 small onion and place in slow cooker. Place pork on top of onion and cook as directed.

If desired, substitute 3/4 lb thick-cut pork chops for pork loin roast.

Nutrition Information: 1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 260 (Calories from Fat 90), Total Fat 10g (Saturated Fat 3 1/2g, Trans Fat 0g), Cholesterol 70mg; Sodium 340mg; Total Carbohydrate 18g (Dietary Fiber 1g, Sugars 15g), Protein 25g;

Lentil Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Spinach
BY TWO PEAS ON JANUARY 19, 2011

Ingredients:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 carrot, diced
1 celery stalk, diced
2 small sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes
1 1/2 cups brown lentils
4 (15 ounce) cans vegetable broth
2 cups water
2 cans (15 ounce) diced tomatoes
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 cups chopped fresh spinach

Directions:

In a large pot, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and garlic. Saute until onion is tender and garlic is light brown in color. Add carrot, celery, and sweet potatoes. Cook until vegetables soften, about 5-7 minutes.

Stir in the lentils, vegetable broth, and water. Add the diced tomatoes, bay leaves, thyme, and rosemary. Season with salt and pepper and stir. Cook on medium-low heat for about 35-40 minutes or until lentils are cooked.

Add the fresh spinach and stir. If necessary, season with salt and pepper. Remove bay leaves and serve warm.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/lentil-soup-with-sweet-potatoes-spinach/

I love having soup in a bread bowl  it just makes it special. Here is a different take of a recipe in a bread bowl.

Mexican Chicken Pot Pies in Crescent Bowls

INGREDIENTS

1can (8 oz) Pillsbury® Crescent Recipe Creations® refrigerated seamless dough sheet
2tablespoons butter or margarine
1/4cup chopped onion
1tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4teaspoon salt
1/8teaspoon pepper
1cup chicken broth
1package (6 oz) refrigerated cooked Southwest-flavor chicken breast strips, coarsely chopped
1can (15 oz) black beans, drained, rinsed
3tablespoons Old El Paso® canned chopped green chiles, drained
1cup Green Giant® Valley Fresh Steamers Niblets® frozen corn
1/2cup shredded Cheddar-Jack with jalapeño peppers cheese blend (2 oz)
1/2cup Old El Paso® Thick n Chunky salsa (any variety)

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F.

Place four 6-oz custard cups upside down on cookie sheet with sides. Spray cups with cooking spray.

Unroll dough on work surface; press into 12x8-inch rectangle. Cut into 4 squares. Place 1 dough square over each custard cup, stretching to fit bowl.

Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 5 minutes. Remove from custard cups. Place on cooling rack.

Meanwhile, in 2-quart saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. Add onion; cook about 2 minutes, stirring occasionally, until tender. Add flour, salt and pepper; stir until well blended. Gradually stir in broth; cook and stir until bubbly and thickened. Stir in chicken, black beans, green chiles and corn. Simmer about 5 minutes or until hot.

Spoon about 3/4 cup chicken mixture into each crescent bowl. Top with cheese and salsa. 
You can vary the heat in this Mexican-inspired dish when you substitute chopped chipotle chiles for the green chiles.

The last two recipes are from Minnesota  I failed to copy the explanation  but I have a bunch of recipes for legislators that were in a contest  as I remember it  I think it was the speaker of the house  a republican  who held a yearly contest for representatives  which they had to cook themselves  these two were two of the winners. I think I am going to pm Kathy and see if she can fill us in on this.

Representative Michele Bachmanns Southwest Metro Hotdish

As featured by Rep. Michele Bachmann in the Minnesota Congressional Delegation HotDish Competition 2013

Ingredients
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
½ cup sliced jalapeno peppers
½ cup chicken stock
1 pack hot taco seasoning
2 pounds ground chicken
1 can Green Giant sweet corn
2 cans black beans, rinsed
½ tsp red pepper flakes
1.5 tsp cumin powder
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
½ cup Minnesalsa®
16 oz Land O Lakes® Hot Pepper Jack
Cheese, shredded
2 pounds tater tots

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Mix ground chicken, onion, peppers, garlic and taco seasoning in large bowl.

Cook the mixture in a large pan with chicken stock until chicken is cooked all the way through. Add more chicken stock as needed.

Mix sweet corn and black beans into cooked chicken until beans are soft.

In a separate bowl, mix cream of mushroom soup, salsa, cumin and red pepper flakes.

Add the soup mixture to the chicken and stir it in.

When finished, pour the chicken mixture into 9 x 13 pan.

Shred the cheese and put layer of cheese over the chicken, followed by the tater tots.

Bake for 50 minutes. Serve hot.

Optional: Garnish with cilantro, queso fresco and Sriracha

Sen. Al Frankens Moms Mahnomin Madness Hotdish

Ingredients:

1 lb. Wild rice (Mahnomen) 
one stick butter 
ten cloves of garlic 
3 medium sized yellow onions 
4 stalks of celery 
2 lbs. White button mushrooms 
2 cans (8 oz. each) of water chestnuts, drained, then sliced into 1/4″ rounds 
1 can cream of mushroom soup (diluted with 1/2 cup of water) 
salt to taste 
Roast turkey pulled from the bone 
Turkey gravy (au jus) 
1 cup grated Parmesan

Directions:

In a colander, rinse the wild rice.

Put the rice in a pot, and cover with 3 inches of water. Boil in a pot, uncovered, for about 20 to 25 minutes.

If youre using Mahnomen wild rice, it will cook more quickly than the paddy variety.

While the rice is boiling, slice (do not mince) the mushrooms, onions, garlic, and celery.

Melt the butter in a skillet, and saute the onions, garlic, and celery until they begin to bleed a little liquid into the butter.

Then add the mushrooms. The celery and onions should not be totally soft.

Once the rice has cooked, drain it and add to the sauteed vegetables.

Add pulled turkey and gravy, water chestnuts.

Place mixture in casserole dish, sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese, and place in preheated 350 degree oven for 20 minutes or until top is browned and hot dish is heated through.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/03/07/sen-frankens-moms-mahnomin-madness-hotdish/

And I think that is that for this week. Next week I will be a bit more focused and go through and clean out my email and find some new and interesting recipes.

sam


----------



## irisk

From this side of the pond, I have had enough of soccer, football to us, to last me a lifetime!


----------



## SuZyQ818

Impressive list of recipes! Thank you!!


----------



## martina

Thanks for the new Tea Party and great recipes as always Sam. 
Sorry you don't enjoy football (soccer). However it is good for the boys and a cheap sport to practice while keeping active. Tell them those of us over here hope they win every match as always. 
Hope the sinuses clear soon.
I am at the Stitch in Public Day tomorrow. We are at Hobbycraft ,all day but in one hour stints only. We are doing 12-1 then off out for lunch to a garden centre, so should be a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the start off of the new tea party, Sam. There are quite a few in there that I'll try while down in Springfield with DD#1.

The weather today has fluctuated from sunshine to heavy storms...Thank, God, for Fever Few which I've been taking every day -- without it, I would have been in bed with a migraine. I sure know when a storm is coming.

I hope the weather is better tomorrow when I'm traveling down state.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party irisk - I didn't think the UK ever got tired of soccer. we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are here all week pouring hot tea and saving an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - visit us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



irisk said:


> From this side of the pond, I have had enough of soccer, football to us, to last me a lifetime!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party suzyq818 - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - please visit us as often as you can and share what you are knitting - we pour fresh hot tea all week and there is always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



SuZyQ818 said:


> Impressive list of recipes! Thank you!!


----------



## iamsam

it is good for the boys martina - gives them an outlet for all their energy and they really do enjoy playing. they are looking forward to it and grandpa will be there cheering them on. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party and great recipes as always Sam.
> Sorry you don't enjoy football (soccer). However it is good for the boys and a cheap sport to practice while keeping active. Tell them those of us over here hope they win every match as always.
> Hope the sinuses clear soon.
> I am at the Stitch in Public Day tomorrow. We are at Hobbycraft ,all day but in one hour stints only. We are doing 12-1 then off out for lunch to a garden centre, so should be a good day.


----------



## iamsam

I thought we were going to have a storm today - it really looked ominous to the northwest this morning and the wind had layed - but we have had a hazy sunny day with lots of humidity. we really need a couple of all night soakers. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the start off of the new tea party, Sam. There are quite a few in there that I'll try while down in Springfield with DD#1.
> 
> The weather today has fluctuated from sunshine to heavy storms...Thank, God, for Fever Few which I've been taking every day -- without it, I would have been in bed with a migraine. I sure know when a storm is coming.
> 
> I hope the weather is better tomorrow when I'm traveling down state.


----------



## iamsam

our ms Julie sent this to me today - I thought it was very funny - puts a whole new outlook on the game of football. --- sam

American Football and The Blonde

Of all the blonde jokes, this one has to be the best 

because it makes American football make sense !

A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench.

After the game, he asked her how she liked it.

"Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents."

Dumbfounded, her boyfriend asked, "What do you mean?"

"Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was...

'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!

' I'm like....Helloooooo?

Its only 25 cents!!!!"


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi, everyone and welcome to the new voices.

I've finished recharting the chart (realized all the increases were a bit off--like me, lol). Now I may or may not start knitting!

First, though, I have to figure out what's for supper. Lots of those recipes sound great but I don't have much in the house--have to go to the grocery. And of course the sweets are out, but I like reading through them.

Love the football joke--that's about how much sense it makes to me. :mrgreen: I can't believe it's August and nearly football season. Good grief. In two days, oldest DD will turn 30--how in the world did that happen?! She was just a baby not that long ago, surely...

I'll be back later as I can!


----------



## pacer

Thanks for the opening and sharing of the football joke. I am so tired that I am going to bed before 6 PM tonight. Take care everyone.


----------



## KateB

I enjoyed the recipes as usual Sam, thank you. I agree with Irisk that we've had enough football over here recently to last us a lifetime :roll: but then I don't enjoy watching it at any time. :thumbdown: I need to get to sleep soon as Luke is coming here around 8.30am tomorrow, so I'll need to be up and organised early. Goodnight!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, how you can think you have shorted us on recipes I do not know because these sound wonderful. It is a great list. Good job!

And welcome to the other newbies-- we've added some this past week. This is a fun place to visit, we hope you will like it and come back soon.


----------



## machriste

Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken. 

Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!

Happy birthday, SiouxAnne.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good eveni g Sam, and hello to the new ones.
I don't like football either, give me Rugby everytime. Been wlatchi g the synchronised divi g at the Commonwea lth games.
off to bed now. Night night


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> Be sure to read the possible side effects and let his doctor know if there are any problems. It is a very good drug.
> http://www.alimta.com/side-effects-of-chemotherapy.aspx


----------



## jknappva

irisk said:


> From this side of the pond, I have had enough of soccer, football to us, to last me a lifetime!


Welcome to the party. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you enjoyed being with us and will become a regular. We love talking food, knitting, recipes, and did I mention food!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

SuZyQ818 said:


> Impressive list of recipes! Thank you!!


Welcome to the party. Hope you enjoyed being here and come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good wishes to Jack and hope that he won't have too many side effects but that the chemo will be totally effective and successful.



machriste said:


> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> 
> Happy birthday, SiouxAnne.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g Sam, and hello to the new ones.
> I don't like football either, give me Rugby everytime. Been wlatchi g the synchronised divi g at the Commonwea lth games.
> off to bed now. Night night


You've overtaken us on the medal table. Not surprising, we usually do well early because of the swimming. No idea what happened last night.

I've never been to a soccer match. Got back from living in London and wondered why we never went to one.
No football for me today,we play tomorrow. Which is good as I am down to teach my socks at the Guild today. Wonder how I'm meant to do that in a couple of hours?


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> our ms Julie sent this to me today - I thought it was very funny - puts a whole new outlook on the game of football. --- sam
> 
> American Football and The Blonde
> 
> Of all the blonde jokes, this one has to be the best 
> 
> because it makes American football make sense !
> 
> A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench.
> 
> After the game, he asked her how she liked it.
> 
> "Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents."
> 
> Dumbfounded, her boyfriend asked, "What do you mean?"
> 
> "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was...
> 
> 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!
> 
> ' I'm like....Helloooooo?
> 
> Its only 25 cents!!!!"


Thanks for such a variety of recipes to start us off. But loved the blonde football joke much more since I don't cook. Makes as much sense to me as all the fighting over the football. I'm not much of a sports fan. The only ball game I even understand is baseball!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Welcome to the two newcomers. Feel free to drop in again.


----------



## 81brighteyes

The only time I enjoyed watching football games was when I was in high school and then it was mostly to encourage the players. It seems that in Texas, they have more news about sports on the telly than anything else. What a myriad of recipes again. Love the sound of the praline cookies. Anything with icing tickles my fancy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're mentioning football in Texas -- aren't the two synonymous? Homecoming is the first football game played on the home field and usually includes parades, games and dances. My H.S. didn't have football so I missed out on this in my teen years. Now with DH working at the H.S. I relive the fun Homecoming activities that our kids had at that school.

I've been spending quite a bit of time with the Texas branch of the family and we took a test on "how Texan are you" on Facebook and I learned what a Homecoming Mum is!! It was a lot of fun. Didn't know about this phenomenon:

http://www.gardendesign.com/contemporary/homecoming-mums-a-texas-tradition

Otherwise, I would have been considered an Honorary Texan.

Several of the bridesmaids had photos in the iPhones of themselves or friends dressed up for Homecoming---some wore some very outlandish designs. One thing of note, the dresses had to have a pretty substantial top portion to hold up the corsages, so no strapless or spaghetti straps for Homecoming.

I saw one where there were 3 large mums, a stuffed animal, and 12 streamers.

I thought you'd all be interested - so all you Texans, if you have some Prom Mum pictures, could you share them?



81brighteyes said:


> The only time I enjoyed watching football games was when I was in high school and then it was mostly to encourage the players. It seems that in Texas, they have more news about sports on the telly than anything else. What a myriad of recipes again. Love the sound of the praline cookies. Anything with icing tickles my fancy.


----------



## iamsam

you and me both - I was thinking tomorrow I needed to go to town and buy what I needed for Gwen's chicken - it does sound good.

healing energy wrapping around jack with the hopes that his chemo will get him back into the pink. --- sam



machriste said:


> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> 
> Happy birthday, SiouxAnne.


----------



## iamsam

I thought rugby was football without any rules. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g Sam, and hello to the new ones.
> I don't like football either, give me Rugby everytime. Been wlatchi g the synchronised divi g at the Commonwea lth games.
> off to bed now. Night night


----------



## iamsam

we can put a man on the moon but we can't find a chemo without harsh side effects - thank goodness it is a good drug - just wish it wasn't so hard on a person. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> Be sure to read the possible side effects and let his doctor know if there are any problems. It is a very good drug.
> http://www.alimta.com/side-effects-of-chemotherapy.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

is that American football darowil - i'm never quite sure or is there such a thing as Australian rules football. when the "commonwealth" talked about football I always thought they were talking about rubgy. --- sam



darowil said:


> You've overtaken us on the medal table. Not surprising, we usually do well early because of the swimming. No idea what happened last night.
> 
> I've never been to a soccer match. Got back from living in London and wondered why we never went to one.
> No football for me today,we play tomorrow. Which is good as I am down to teach my socks at the Guild today. Wonder how I'm meant to do that in a couple of hours?


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK I am soooooooooooo behind!!! I don't want you guys to think I don't love and miss you LOL!!! Just not enough hours in the day. I am going to quickly read the 2 pages here and go back back back to page 45 of last week..... I hope everyone is doing well and having fun!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> is that American football darowil - i'm never quite sure or is there such a thing as Australian rules football. when the "commonwealth" talked about football I always thought they were talking about rubgy. --- sam


There is Australian Rules Football, Football known also as Soccer, Rugby , Gaelic Football and American Football. All variations on a theme with their own rules and fans.
Loved the blonde joke, Sam .
Good that Jack's new treatment has started and I pray it will be successful and more tolerable.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I thought rugby was football without any rules. --- sam


Sam! But I won't start an argument like the never ending one on which side of the road is the correct side to drive.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! But I won't start an argument like the never ending one on which side of the road is the correct side to drive.


Well, we both know the right answer to that one Julie, it is a pity we can't convince Sam. !


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Well, we both know the right answer to that one Julie, it is a pity we can't convince Sam. !


Exactly- he is an 'ornery critter!


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.

Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> our ms Julie sent this to me today - I thought it was very funny - puts a whole new outlook on the game of football. --- sam
> 
> American Football and The Blonde
> 
> Of all the blonde jokes, this one has to be the best 
> 
> because it makes American football make sense !
> 
> A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench.
> 
> After the game, he asked her how she liked it.
> 
> "Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents."
> 
> Dumbfounded, her boyfriend asked, "What do you mean?"
> 
> "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was...
> 
> 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!
> 
> ' I'm like....Helloooooo?
> 
> Its only 25 cents!!!!"


LOL!!! Too funny, had to share that with my BFF, she's all about football.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Thanks for the opening and sharing of the football joke. I am so tired that I am going to bed before 6 PM tonight. Take care everyone.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


Those are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Good wishes to Jack and hope that he won't have too many side effects but that the chemo will be totally effective and successful.


I second that thought. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


Love the pix!


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Sam and everyone, looks like a great crop of recipes as usual. I'm trying to type but Ryssa is asleep on my forearm so it's not an easy feat. lol And my moving isn't even fazing her and my arm is going to go to sleep fairly soon. lol
I'm all caught up so now I can do some knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam absolutely delicious sounding receipts. I have made the Bacon Chili Garlic Spaghetti, it is very good was a hit with all the teens. I think the Almond power bars sound like winners too.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


Spectacular, indeed!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've made the almond power bars and they are very good. They make a big batch and I cut them with my bench scraper tool and then wrapped each piece in waxed paper. They kept in the refrigerator very well.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam absolutely delicious sounding receipts. I have made the Bacon Chili Garlic Spaghetti, it is very good was a hit with all the teens. I think the Almond power bars sound like winners too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nicho -- love your photos. Definitely a place I need to visit someday.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sunrise in western Kansas, taken by DSN Sara. 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/1910502_10152670789266804_3397161557785197152_n.jpg


----------



## nicho

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sunrise in western Kansas, taken by DSN Sara.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/1910502_10152670789266804_3397161557785197152_n.jpg


Lovely sunrise!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Real quick drop it to say today's trip to pick up the hikers was a real B- -ch! Have been on the road 9 out of the past 11 hours and am exhausted. Was suppose to have been a 4 hour up and back trip. Got home at a little after 10 this evening. Will fill in details tomorrow; too tired and irritated now. All home safely so that is good. TTYL


----------



## Sandy

I'm late checking in last minute packing (knitting packing), fixing dinner, now to pack up computer. Need to catch up before packing it.

Sam I'm with your I don't care for soccer either. I am baseball all the way! At least while we will be away I can watch the Little League playoffs on tv. Off to read!


----------



## nicho

My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sunrise in western Kansas, taken by DSN Sara.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/1910502_10152670789266804_3397161557785197152_n.jpg


Works without the 's'!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Real quick drop it to say today's trip to pick up the hikers was a real B- -ch! Have been on the road 9 out of the past 11 hours and am exhausted. Was suppose to have been a 4 hour up and back trip. Got home at a little after 10 this evening. Will fill in details tomorrow; too tired and irritated now. All home safely so that is good. TTYL


Glad to hear all are safe, sorry it was such a bad trip!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


We are so lucky having photography to remind us of beautiful things and places- I don't suppose I will ever get to Canada- but it is great sharing what you have seen!


----------



## iamsam

you have enough on your plate to be concerned about keeping up here. you just take care of you and alan - we'll keep the prayers and healing energy going and we will hope for a miraculous outcome. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am soooooooooooo behind!!! I don't want you guys to think I don't love and miss you LOL!!! Just not enough hours in the day. I am going to quickly read the 2 pages here and go back back back to page 45 of last week..... I hope everyone is doing well and having fun!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Sandy

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


Lovely photos!

I loved the Blonde joke. Speaking of blonde jokes this one is my favorite. We still have to explain this one to my Granddaughter and she is 20. We have been explaining it to her for about 10 years, yes she is blonde. Here it is...

How can you tell when a blonde is making chocolate chip cookies?

........................................................................................................................................................................................................
There are M & M's shells all over the floor!

Good-night all I need to pack up my computer and load it into the car so all I have to do is pack frozen food in the morning. I'll see you again from Lake Chelan tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## iamsam

oh - but I like that one - lol - I guess I just didn't think anyone played American rules football except americans. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! But I won't start an argument like the never ending one on which side of the road is the correct side to drive.


----------



## iamsam

fabulous mountain pictures nicho - beautiful country. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam

hey caren - how does your garden grow? are you seeing much of a barn yet? when do they think it will be under roof? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam absolutely delicious sounding receipts. I have made the Bacon Chili Garlic Spaghetti, it is very good was a hit with all the teens. I think the Almond power bars sound like winners too.


----------



## iamsam

just breathe gwen - relax a little so you have a good night's sleep. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Real quick drop it to say today's trip to pick up the hikers was a real B- -ch! Have been on the road 9 out of the past 11 hours and am exhausted. Was suppose to have been a 4 hour up and back trip. Got home at a little after 10 this evening. Will fill in details tomorrow; too tired and irritated now. All home safely so that is good. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

your reflection picture was wonderful nicho - did you stick your toe in the lake - wondering how cold the water was? --- sam



nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


----------



## iamsam

good one sandy - have a safe trip and a great time at lake Chelan. take lots of pictures. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> I loved the Blonde joke. Speaking of blonde jokes this one is my favorite. We still have to explain this one to my Granddaughter and she is 20. We have been explaining it to her for about 10 years, yes she is blonde. Here it is...
> 
> How can you tell when a blonde is making chocolate chip cookies?
> 
> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> There are M & M's shells all over the floor!
> 
> Good-night all I need to pack up my computer and load it into the car so all I have to do is pack frozen food in the morning. I'll see you again from Lake Chelan tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## marlark

gwennie: Kudos to you I would be totally wiped out. Take a few deep breaths and if you know tai chi a few moves would refresh.
mocho: I can't think of anything as majestic as the vistas you posted. Makes me wonder what we will experience in God's ndew world. I love to theorize what we will experiemce in paradise. Canada's vistas must approximate that.


----------



## iamsam

was it last week or this week - someone was talking about putting up pickles - was it joy? anyhow - here is a different take of pickleing. --- sam

Spicy Squash Refrigerator Pickles {quick & easy!}
posted on July 21, 2014 by Brenda

I had never pickled squash before. Have you?!

Do you know Amanda Paa from Heartbeet Kitchen? She is a friend of mine from here in Minnesota, a bubbly, super sweet, positive-thinker, and just plain lovely person that I hope youll take the time to get to know. I met Amanda through our local food blogger group, Fortify, when I first started blogging over four years ago. Shes never without her signature beaming smile and tinkly laughter. I adore this girl. Can you tell?!

And with that introduction, I want to also share with you Amandas very first cookbook, hot off the press. Its called Smitten with Squash, and its a real keeper. In between its covers, Amandas passion for cooking with fresh ingredients, specifically with her beloved squash, is translated to paper in the sunny manner that Amanda is known for. She includes a bit of history from the Cucurbit (my new favorite word!) family that holds hundreds of varieties of squash, plus helpful kitchen tips and a host of wonderful recipes.

Amanda is also known for her gluten-free cooking and baking, so youll find all of the recipes in her book with both regular and gluten-free instructions. Be sure to check out her blog for more gluten-free recipes.

Ingredients:

9 sprigs fresh cilantro
3 large cloves garlic, halved
3 tsp. mixed peppercorns
1-1/2 tsp. coriander seeds
3 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
1-1/2 lbs. yellow squash and zucchini, sliced into thin rounds.
1/3 c. thinly sliced sweet onion
1-1/4 c. apple cider vinegar
1-1/4 c. water
2 tsp. kosher salt
2-1/2 T. honey

Preparation:

In a large glass jar or bowl that holds about 2 quarts, add the cilantro, garlic, peppercorns, coriander, red pepper flakes, zucchini, and onion. Set aside.

In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, bring vinegar, water, salt, and honey to a boil.

Pour hot mixture over contents in the jar, pressing down on the vegetables so that brine covers them completely.

Let cool on the counter to room temperature.

Cover and refrigerate for at least 4 hours, or 2 days for maximum flavor.

Keeps in refrigerator for 2 months.

Note: Amanda's recipe calls for using 3 pint-size jars and dividing the cilantro, garlic, peppercorns, coriander, red pepper flakes, squash, zucchini, and onion evenly amongst the three jars before pouring the hot brine into the jars. I altered the recipe to make just one large jar. Use whichever method works best for you!

Adapted from "Bumper Crop Spicy Squash Pickles" in Smitten with Squash by Amanda Paa

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/07/21/spicy-squash-refrigerator-pickles-recipe-quick-easy/


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> We are so lucky having photography to remind us of beautiful things and places- I don't suppose I will ever get to Canada- but it is great sharing what you have seen!


I love my photos and still get a kick out of looking at old albums of early adventures when I started my world travels in the 1970's. It is even better when I get together with the friends who shared the adventures! Ah, what great memories!


----------



## nicho

Sandy said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> I loved the Blonde joke. Speaking of blonde jokes this one is my favorite. We still have to explain this one to my Granddaughter and she is 20. We have been explaining it to her for about 10 years, yes she is blonde. Here it is...
> 
> How can you tell when a blonde is making chocolate chip cookies?
> 
> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> There are M & M's shells all over the floor!
> 
> Good-night all I need to pack up my computer and load it into the car so all I have to do is pack frozen food in the morning. I'll see you again from Lake Chelan tomorrow afternoon!


Glad you are enjoying the photos. Love your blonde joke 
(and I'm a blonde!)


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> your reflection picture was wonderful nicho - did you stick your toe in the lake - wondering how cold the water was? --- sam


Glad you are enjoying the photos, and yes, I did stick my toe in the water. At first I thought the temperature was not too bad but after a very short while, there was a definite icy sting. I think if I had been fully immersed (and that was never going to happen!) I would have found it very cold indeed. A little later when we were talking to one of the staff from the hotel, we found out that the lake had still been frozen in June - we were there in early July!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> oh - but I like that one - lol - I guess I just didn't think anyone played American rules football except americans. --- sam


I have a suspicion you are right about that! we have rules- just different ones!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> I love my photos and still get a kick out of looking at old albums of early adventures when I started my world travels in the 1970's. It is even better when I get together with the friends who shared the adventures! Ah, what great memories!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

definitely time to go to bed - must be bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow - Kathy and I are going out for lunch. see everyone in the morning. you should be about done with your morning coffee purplefi. === sam


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.

Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!

AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Good wishes to Jack and hope that he won't have too many side effects but that the chemo will be totally effective and successful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I thought rugby was football without any rules. --- sam


Oh Sam! You nearly made me spill my morning coffee.


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.
> 
> Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
> I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!
> 
> Wow, what a shop.
> AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
> Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I thought rugby was football without any rules. --- sam


Someone said that Football is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen! My DS couldn't stand the bickering and fighting amongst the teams and officials before and especially after a game of football (& these were teams of 9 - 12 year olds!) whereas in rugby they were taught to stand and clap the other team off the field at the end of the match and then to socialise with them in the clubhouse.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am soooooooooooo behind!!! I don't want you guys to think I don't love and miss you LOL!!! Just not enough hours in the day. I am going to quickly read the 2 pages here and go back back back to page 45 of last week..... I hope everyone is doing well and having fun!!!! luv-AZ


Happy to see you whenever you are able to get to us!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> definitely time to go to bed - must be bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow - Kathy and I are going out for lunch. see everyone in the morning. you should be about done with your morning coffee purplefi. === sam


As it's Saturday I'm having a lie in
:thumbup:


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 1 August 14
> 
> Good morning Sam. I've just got up and see you're still online. It must be past 3.00am your time! Thanks for another great opening to a new week's tea party. Another great collection of recipes. Double lemon bars might be on my baking list this weekend. Anything with lemon is a winner with me. Problem is I'm here at DDs house alone and may have to eat them all myself................unless chickens like lemon bars?? I know the dogs would help given half a chance!


----------



## angelam

irisk said:


> From this side of the pond, I have had enough of soccer, football to us, to last me a lifetime!


I second that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy yourselves, you two. Have fun.



thewren said:


> definitely time to go to bed - must be bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow - Kathy and I are going out for lunch. see everyone in the morning. you should be about done with your morning coffee purplefi. === sam


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## RookieRetiree

How pretty...glad to have yarn from your travels which you'll be able to think about the entire time you work with it.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.
> 
> Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
> I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!
> 
> AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
> Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## PurpleFi

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


Your photos are fantastic.


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> Be sure to read the possible side effects and let his doctor know if there are any problems. It is a very good drug.
> http://www.alimta.com/side-effects-of-chemotherapy.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this drug is the one, especially if the side effects are less. Healing hugs to you both. x
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


More beautiful pictures Nicho. What wonderful memories of a fabulous trip you will have.


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Real quick drop it to say today's trip to pick up the hikers was a real B- -ch! Have been on the road 9 out of the past 11 hours and am exhausted. Was suppose to have been a 4 hour up and back trip. Got home at a little after 10 this evening. Will fill in details tomorrow; too tired and irritated now. All home safely so that is good. TTYL


So sorry you've had what sounds like a nightmare journey. Glad you're all home safely now. Go and get some rest and tell us all about it tomorrow.


----------



## bettyirene

I laughed at the 100 Year old Cookies - they'd be a bit hard now, wouldn't they?


----------



## darowil

Banksia Pullover


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


That is really pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


Hot off the needles? Very pretty!


----------



## darowil

Cool but lovely sunny day today- felt much warmer. But very cold last night (well for us) 2.3- O is freezing point. Similar tonight.
Hopefully tomorrow will also be sunny as I am off to the football.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot off the needles? Very pretty!


Yep- just a few minutes ago.
Cuffs in white becuase I ran out of the blue- different dyelot I thought might look wrong. Neck would have been good in white as well but as that is where I started blue it will stay.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I'm going to do a load of ironing while I watch the high board diving and then perhaps some sewing and then a lot of knitting. Well someone has to do it.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

Saturday photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I'm going to do a load of ironing while I watch the high board diving and then perhaps some sewing and then a lot of knitting. Well someone has to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


I like the water feature! But would be very wary of having such- good climate here for mosquitoes!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the water feature! But would be very wary of having such- good climate here for mosquitoes!


But if you keep it flowing all the time it doesn't breed mozies as they need stagnant water. However they don't need much stagnant water at all. A small undistubed puddle is sufficient.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yep- just a few minutes ago.
> Cuffs in white becuase I ran out of the blue- different dyelot I thought might look wrong. Neck would have been good in white as well but as that is where I started blue it will stay.


Fair enough- I am battling different dye lots on this wretched double moss jacket- my excuse for my mistake is that I was tired and sore- and never even thought to check- very nearly ended up with 4 different lots- I have suggested to my friend that maybe we will have to dye it a deeper colour- I'd also lost the till docket.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Fair enough- I am battling different dye lots on this wretched double moss jacket- my excuse for my mistake is that I was tired and sore- and never even thought to check- very nearly ended up with 4 different lots- I have suggested to my friend that maybe we will have to dye it a deeper colour- I'd also lost the till docket.


Well this was stash so no excuse needed.
Now on to the next project I want to finish.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


I like that! Lovely shade of blue and a nice pattern. Well done you.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I've made the almond power bars and they are very good. They make a big batch and I cut them with my bench scraper tool and then wrapped each piece in waxed paper. They kept in the refrigerator very well.


I think the kids will all love them and I can send some home with the grand daughters. They will make nice snacks for the road. I think I have everything as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is sunny for the moment. We are promised rain at some point today. NO time to catch up we are headed out to Mum and Stepdad's today. Then have to take the grand daughters shopping before they have to head home tomorrow. 

Purple love your water feature and the fuchsias. 

Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago. 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It works well for substitutions, too. I had some chia seeds so put those in and used 1/3 each of almond, soy and peanut butter.

They are definitely fiber and protein bars if you know what I mean.



NanaCaren said:


> I think the kids will all love them and I can send some home with the grand daughters. They will make nice snacks for the road. I think I have everything as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago.


Good to see you -- good morning to you. Know how busy you are and with so much on your mind and heart....keeping the prayers and hugs going your way. Thanks for the coffee. I'm going to head off and make myself some iced coffee--I'll be heading down to DD's today so need a little help waking up.


----------



## Pup lover

Still pages to read from last week. Maybe tomorrow as I'm off today to go to yard sales looking for a few items.

Carol, glad your having a great trip! Safe travels looking forward to seeing you in October!

Nicho, love the pictures of the lake, gorgeous. Maybe I can get DH there someday.

Gwen glad everyone is home safe.

Caren, glad to have the morning coffee again, hope that things are getting settled with the barn. continued prayers for you and your family. 

Prayers that all treatments and appointments go smoothly. I need to get my behind in gear and get dressed.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is sunny for the moment. We are promised rain at some point today. NO time to catch up we are headed out to Mum and Stepdad's today. Then have to take the grand daughters shopping before they have to head home tomorrow.
> 
> Purple love your water feature and the fuchsias.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Good morning Caren. Good to see you serving coffee again. Have a good visit to Mum and Stepdad, hope you find them both in good spirits.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


Great pix-- TY for posting since I'll probably never get there. Really lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Works without the 's'!


Sorry 'bout that-- was late last night and I just didn't notice the "s" and now can't edit it! TY for pointing this out so others can see the pix.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I like that! Lovely shade of blue and a nice pattern. Well done you.


It's Sorlennas pattern-it really is lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> I loved the Blonde joke. Speaking of blonde jokes this one is my favorite. We still have to explain this one to my Granddaughter and she is 20. We have been explaining it to her for about 10 years, yes she is blonde. Here it is...
> 
> How can you tell when a blonde is making chocolate chip cookies?
> 
> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> There are M & M's shells all over the floor!
> 
> Good-night all I need to pack up my computer and load it into the car so all I have to do is pack frozen food in the morning. I'll see you again from Lake Chelan tomorrow afternoon!


Love it and perfect for exercise group at Sr Center.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


Very pretty, love the color.


----------



## jknappva

81brighteyes said:


> The only time I enjoyed watching football games was when I was in high school and then it was mostly to encourage the players. It seems that in Texas, they have more news about sports on the telly than anything else. What a myriad of recipes again. Love the sound of the praline cookies. Anything with icing tickles my fancy.


Texans seem to eat, sleep and live for football from pee-wee to professional!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am soooooooooooo behind!!! I don't want you guys to think I don't love and miss you LOL!!! Just not enough hours in the day. I am going to quickly read the 2 pages here and go back back back to page 45 of last week..... I hope everyone is doing well and having fun!!!! luv-AZ


Hi, Sandi. I've been keeping you and Alan in my prayers. Any answers from the Dr's yet?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


Lovely! I've so enjoyed sharing your vacation through your beautiful pictures!
Thank goodness, our July temps have been mostly a little below average since our June was the hottest since 1880! I'm so glad our air conditioning held up!
Junek


----------



## darowil

And now to turn off the computer and off to bed soon.
See you all in th morning.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


Lovely!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I'm going to do a load of ironing while I watch the high board diving and then perhaps some sewing and then a lot of knitting. Well someone has to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


I love every view of your garden. Boo on the ironing--that's not something I even consider these days!!
Happy knitting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> But if you keep it flowing all the time it doesn't breed mozies as they need stagnant water. However they don't need much stagnant water at all. A small undistubed puddle is sufficient.


Thank goodness we have fish, frogs and turtles in our pond...mosquitoes never have a chance!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is sunny for the moment. We are promised rain at some point today. NO time to catch up we are headed out to Mum and Stepdad's today. Then have to take the grand daughters shopping before they have to head home tomorrow.
> 
> Purple love your water feature and the fuchsias.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


It's so great to say good morning, Caren!
As busy as you are, it's a delight to see your posts!
Are these the Canadian grand daughters?
Still remembering your family and stepfather in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sunrise in western Kansas, taken by DSN Sara.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/1910502_10152670789266804_3397161557785197152_n.jpg


Gorgeous sunrise.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


Just beautiful. The sunrise pic is great.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lake Louise is breathtaking. I can see why it is your favorite destination in Canada.


nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol that is a wonderful picture of you! The yarn shop looks great and what a nice addition to your stash. Continue to have fun and be safe. {{{HUGS}}}}


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.
> 
> Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
> I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!
> 
> AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
> Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous!


darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is sunny for the moment. We are promised rain at some point today. NO time to catch up we are headed out to Mum and Stepdad's today. Then have to take the grand daughters shopping before they have to head home tomorrow.
> 
> Purple love your water feature and the fuchsias.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Good morning Caren, sounds like a busy day, fun shopping with the grands though.
Love the coffee and view, wonderful to have coffee with you this morning. 
Have a great day, 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Texans seem to eat, sleep and live for football from pee-wee to professional!!
> Junek


If you ask my Texan hubby if there is life before football, you'll likely get a withering look and a lecture on how great football is, especially the Cowboys, just for thinking there might be something before it. Fishing comes in second though. lol


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> Well, we both know the right answer to that one Julie, it is a pity we can't convince Sam. !


Good morning! you will have to convince us Canadians too.

(Although we have spent a fair bit of time driving on the 'wrong' side

knitting: 

ps. if any of you want to copy the little knitting emoticon, 
click on quote reply and see if you can get the link. It should work but do it fairly soon before the hour is up??


----------



## Poledra65

Ryssa's turning into a mouthy little thing, Mocha growled at her, she was trying to chew his ear, she growled back, then barked. :shock: 
She barked at me because I wasn't picking her up to put her on the couch, lol. She's smart and good for the most part, but she's going to be a handful, I think. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, cool page 7 this week. I thought I would be further behind.  It has been a rough and busy couple of days here.

Darrowill..... It SNOWED in Lorne yesterday!! Man it was a cold day. 10.6c here.

I was going to post more but I might leave it off the internet for now. 

Its 11.15 pm here and only 2.8c. :shock: :shock: Good grief!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no....that doesn't sound like fun things happening....hope it all works out. Know how stressful things can be in your situation. Life can sure serve up some curve balls. We've got your back!



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, cool page 7 this week. I thought I would be further behind.  It has been a rough and busy couple of days here.
> 
> Darrowill..... It SNOWED in Lorne yesterday!! Man it was a cold day. 10.6c here.
> 
> I was going to post more but I might leave it off the internet for now.
> 
> Its 11.15 pm here and only 2.8c. :shock: :shock: Good grief!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam! But I won't start an argument like the never ending one on which side of the road is the correct side to drive.


Chuckle, chuckle...


----------



## KateB

Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. It was suppose to be a nice 2 hour drive up to pick up the hikers. Everything was perfect , good road, nice pace, when the directions both on my GPS AND the once printed out from internet said to turn off onto this small but paved country road and that I was about 30 minutes from the campground. Still all okay when about 15 minutes later I'm directed to to travel up this forestry service road. OMG! This service road was a single lane, dirt road with HUGE ruts, right on the edge of steep cliffs down into the woods on one side and rock on the other; 90 degree turns constantly, trees partially across the road. I spent over 2 hours at 8 miles an hour traveling up this road. Finally there was a sign pointing to the campground saying turn left and there was no road in any direction except to continue up the mountain. Occasionally someone would meet me coming down the mountain and it was terrifying trying to pass each other. Also occasionally would run into hikers and ask if they knew where the campground was and they had never heard of it. Drove back down the mountain went into ranger station and found someone who said I could take highway 64 but they didn't know how to get to why 64 and it would be about 50 miles away or continue back up and over this mountain and wold eventually get to it. So back up the mountain I went. Eventually after 2 1/2 hour I came down the other side of said mountain and saw a sign facing the opposite direction and a side road. Stopped after passing sign and looked back and low and behold it was directing me to the camp down another dirt road. (but a REAL road). About 10 minutes later I found them driving around the campground looking for me (were in Zachary's wife's car. Oh, and did I mention that when I was on the forest service road it kept raining.....I was slipping and sliding and jarred my neck and back so bad that I was in excruciating pain. I had left at 10:30 a.m. and it was almost 3:30 p.m. before I found the camp and the hikers. I took a lortab that DH had with him, we divided everyone between the two cars and I followed them out the way the friend had come in from the north (I was traveling up from the south). All the roads were nice, paved, highways......everyone was stunned at the directions I had been given. We stopped in Franklin NC and ate a very nice dinner. I then ended up having to drive the one hiker Jack back to the original starting point so he could get his car which was 2 hours out of the way. By the time we got everyone to their homes and we were able to go to our house it was after 10 p.m. I consider the upcoming trip to Ohio a breeze even if I have to do it by myself and that this hiker pick up trip just training for it. This morning I can laugh about it.....no longer in pain. I've been enjoying hearing the stories from the hikers so far. DH even had a 3-4 ft black rat snake take "a nap" in his backpack. They met some very nice people and one real fruitcake (a 26 year old man hiking in cowboy boots with ZERO supplies)....this person also was carrying a "my little pony" stuffed animal. And when I say no supplies....no food, no tent...no sleeping bag....nothing. Mooched food from other hikers. The said he was very, very weird/strange. Looking forward to hearing other tales today. DH has headed out to get his film developed (yes he still prefers to use camera that requires film....probably a good thing as it was waterproof disposable camera). I'm so overwhelmingly proud of my DGS; the tales of how he helped everyone is amazing. The trip was 100 miles given that water sources and most of the shelters were off the trail quite a ways. DGS did more like 120 miles with all the going back to help the others. Everyone is glad they did this.

DD (Hannah) is leaving tomorrow for Del Ray Beach FL with her boyfriend to visit his aunt. She will be back in a week. It is suppose to be about a 9 hour drive. Boyfriend will be doing all the driving and he is very careful. 

Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture of Luke. He is such a sweetheart; so photogenic too. 


KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## RookieRetiree

He's such a darling!!



KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just been out watering what I could, wishing I could put soaker hoses on every bed. Some are WAY too small, would have to spend a fortune getting all the connectors, etc, to make the hoses shorter and some won't fit the new ends, already tried. Tomorrow I will set up the sprinklers, even if it wastes water-- at least most goes on the ground. I can't remember the last time it rained but was fairly early in July. Even the perennials and native plants are wilting badly. Keep wondering what the farmers are doing-- not many around here have irrigation systems. Was told the corn didn't have enough moisture to make ears several places around here (things you learn at fairs if you talk to people). At least we had a week of beautiful weather, 80s with 60s most nights. Even opened the house a couple mornings. 

Today is a road trip to Red Lobster in Topeka. Two friends are going with me and we should have a really good time. more later.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


Awe, he's just growing up so fast, but still just as cute as can be.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> when the directions both on my GPS AND the once printed out from internet said to turn off onto this small but paved country road and that I was about 30 minutes from the campground. .


You need to get in touch with the GPS people and the Internet site you used and give them h-e double toothpicks because their directions were REALLY off. I've "yelled" at Triple A (AAA) about some of theirs and they've corrected them. There is NO call for bad directions.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. It was suppose to be a nice 2 hour drive up to pick up the hikers. Everything was perfect , good road, nice pace, when the directions both on my GPS AND the once printed out from internet said to turn off onto this small but paved country road and that I was about 30 minutes from the campground. Still all okay when about 15 minutes later I'm directed to to travel up this forestry service road. OMG! This service road was a single lane, dirt road with HUGE ruts, right on the edge of steep cliffs down into the woods on one side and rock on the other; 90 degree turns constantly, trees partially across the road. I spent over 2 hours at 8 miles an hour traveling up this road. Finally there was a sign pointing to the campground saying turn left and there was no road in any direction except to continue up the mountain. Occasionally someone would meet me coming down the mountain and it was terrifying trying to pass each other. Also occasionally would run into hikers and ask if they knew where the campground was and they had never heard of it. Drove back down the mountain went into ranger station and found someone who said I could take highway 64 but they didn't know how to get to why 64 and it would be about 50 miles away or continue back up and over this mountain and wold eventually get to it. So back up the mountain I went. Eventually after 2 1/2 hour I came down the other side of said mountain and saw a sign facing the opposite direction and a side road. Stopped after passing sign and looked back and low and behold it was directing me to the camp down another dirt road. (but a REAL road). About 10 minutes later I found them driving around the campground looking for me (were in Zachary's wife's car. Oh, and did I mention that when I was on the forest service road it kept raining.....I was slipping and sliding and jarred my neck and back so bad that I was in excruciating pain. I had left at 10:30 a.m. and it was almost 3:30 p.m. before I found the camp and the hikers. I took a lortab that DH had with him, we divided everyone between the two cars and I followed them out the way the friend had come in from the north (I was traveling up from the south). All the roads were nice, paved, highways......everyone was stunned at the directions I had been given. We stopped in Franklin NC and ate a very nice dinner. I then ended up having to drive the one hiker Jack back to the original starting point so he could get his car which was 2 hours out of the way. By the time we got everyone to their homes and we were able to go to our house it was after 10 p.m. I consider the upcoming trip to Ohio a breeze even if I have to do it by myself and that this hiker pick up trip just training for it. This morning I can laugh about it.....no longer in pain. I've been enjoying hearing the stories from the hikers so far. DH even had a 3-4 ft black rat snake take "a nap" in his backpack. They met some very nice people and one real fruitcake (a 26 year old man hiking in cowboy boots with ZERO supplies)....this person also was carrying a "my little pony" stuffed animal. And when I say no supplies....no food, no tent...no sleeping bag....nothing. Mooched food from other hikers. The said he was very, very weird/strange. Looking forward to hearing other tales today. DH has headed out to get his film developed (yes he still prefers to use camera that requires film....probably a good thing as it was waterproof disposable camera). I'm so overwhelmingly proud of my DGS; the tales of how he helped everyone is amazing. The trip was 100 miles given that water sources and most of the shelters were off the trail quite a ways. DGS did more like 120 miles with all the going back to help the others. Everyone is glad they did this.
> 
> DD (Hannah) is leaving tomorrow for Del Ray Beach FL with her boyfriend to visit his aunt. She will be back in a week. It is suppose to be about a 9 hour drive. Boyfriend will be doing all the driving and he is very careful.
> 
> Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.


Wow!! That was definitely an adventure, sounds like the kind of directions that my GPS would give me. Glad you finally made it and that you aren't having any lasting pain today. Wonderful to hear that our children or grandchildren are good kids and well liked. :thumbup: 
Have a great day Gwen, I'd say relax.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, cool page 7 this week. I thought I would be further behind.  It has been a rough and busy couple of days here.
> 
> Darrowill..... It SNOWED in Lorne yesterday!! Man it was a cold day. 10.6c here.
> 
> I was going to post more but I might leave it off the internet for now.
> 
> Its 11.15 pm here and only 2.8c. :shock: :shock: Good grief!


Wow! That is cold.
We are a toasty 4.6 here at 11pm! Forecast of 2.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just been out watering what I could, wishing I could put soaker hoses on every bed. Some are WAY too small, would have to spend a fortune getting all the connectors, etc, to make the hoses shorter and some won't fit the new ends, already tried. Tomorrow I will set up the sprinklers, even if it wastes water-- at least most goes on the ground. I can't remember the last time it rained but was fairly early in July. Even the perennials and native plants are wilting badly. Keep wondering what the farmers are doing-- not many around here have irrigation systems. Was told the corn didn't have enough moisture to make ears several places around here (things you learn at fairs if you talk to people). At least we had a week of beautiful weather, 80s with 60s most nights. Even opened the house a couple mornings.
> 
> Today is a road trip to Red Lobster in Topeka. Two friends are going with me and we should have a really good time. more later.


Soaker hoses are fantastic, I'd use the sprinklers too, you can only do so much by hand. I have to head out to mow the front yard in a few minutes, then feed everything, and finally water again. DH will be asking me if I did it when I talk to him later. :roll: LOL! 
Have a great trip, love Red Lobster, the lobster mac and cheese and the appetizer with the coconut shrimp and stuffed mushrooms are my faves.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> was it last week or this week - someone was talking about putting up pickles - was it joy? anyhow - here is a different take of pickleing. --- sam
> 
> I had never pickled squash before. Have you?!


My MIL gave me her recipe for pickled squash (bread & butter style) and we used to make yellow squash and zucchini pickles. Love, love them! I have never met a squash I didn't like.  But I wouldn't put any cilantro in them (can't stand the stuff). I read an interesting article yesterday that says dislike of cilantro may be genetic. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


I love what you did with the color. Thanks so much for being a tester!


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....that doesn't sound like fun things happening....hope it all works out. Know how stressful things can be in your situation. Life can sure serve up some curve balls. We've got your back!


Thanks, just stay at my back everyone and keep pushing me forward. LOL. We WILL get there. I will just say that the spoilt brat strikes again. We are all fine though, I promise. Some thoughts of peace would be helpful though.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


that boy would look cute in anything!! Hey, Luke, from across the big pond.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Soaker hoses are fantastic, I'd use the sprinklers too, you can only do so much by hand. I have to head out to mow the front yard in a few minutes, then feed everything, and finally water again. DH will be asking me if I did it when I talk to him later. :roll: LOL!
> Have a great trip, love Red Lobster, the lobster mac and cheese and the appetizer with the coconut shrimp and stuffed mushrooms are my faves.


Never had their lob mac/cheese-- might have to try it. I might get one of the more expensive platters-- bring part home!! And their Boston ice tea.


----------



## darowil

Gwen no wonder you came back exhausted last night. Sounds like a horror trip,but at least you can laugh at it now.
Sounds like they all had a good time. And DGS sounds like he really came to the party which is great for him.
Looking forward to more stories


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I'm going to do a load of ironing while I watch the high board diving and then perhaps some sewing and then a lot of knitting. Well someone has to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


I really like the Green Man on the wall there.

Great pictures from Nicho as well. That lake is fabulous.

Luke is a real joy--the hoodie looks good. Always great to see a happy baby.

Gwen! OMG. We've been on some roads like that here--convinced we will die! Aaah! Glad you survived your adventure and yes, directions can be really wacky sometimes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen, we found that we have problems with GPS directions whenever we're in mountains or wooded areas. I've had enough issues that I generally take along several different maps..yahoo, google, mapquest, Garmin, etc. in addition to phone maps. That way I can have crossroads and other points of reference. I hate the feeling of being " lost". Glad everyone is home safe and sound and can share wonderful memories.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just been out watering what I could, wishing I could put soaker hoses on every bed. Some are WAY too small, would have to spend a fortune getting all the connectors, etc, to make the hoses shorter and some won't fit the new ends, already tried. Tomorrow I will set up the sprinklers, even if it wastes water-- at least most goes on the ground.


We have used buckets with a hole drilled in the bottom for slow release--don't know if that will work for you?


----------



## jknappva

Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.[/quote]

So much for GPS and internet road directions. Pity you didn't have a paper road map with you so you could have a better idea where to go. But then the campground may not have even been noted!!
Sorry you were in such pain...I completely understand and empathize. 
Glad the pain is gone and you can enjoy the hikers' tales of their adventure. And you had one of your own!!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Never had their lob mac/cheese-- might have to try it. I might get one of the more expensive platters-- bring part home!! And their Boston ice tea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Leftovers are always a great thing. 
The tea is yum.


----------



## bgscott

Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> We have used buckets with a hole drilled in the bottom for slow release--don't know if that will work for you?


That's a great idea, I'll have to tell DH about that idea and see if he wants to try that in the round flower bed. :thumbup:


----------



## marlark

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol that is a wonderful picture of you! The yarn shop looks great and what a nice addition to your stash. Continue to have fun and be safe. {{{HUGS}}}}


I wish you had stopped by as I may never get another chance to see you close up. Marlark


----------



## darowil

Luke his usual lovely self all dressed to support good old Scotland


----------



## jknappva

We're so lucky in my little area of Virginia. Last night they showed our July rainfall for this year. We've had over 7 inches in the one month. That's 2 inches more than normal. I was a little surprised because we had some long stretches when it didn't rain.
Praying for NO rain this afternoon so I can go to the family reunion.
Hope you get rain soon. I couldn't live a farmer's life...they gamble so much on the right weather at the right time!!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


A slice of bacon. Tend to have two rashers as a serving if having bacon and eggs for breakfast. Mainly meat at one end and lovely bacon fat at the other
Welcome to the Tea Party. Don't think I' seen you here before. And indeed welcome to KP, i see you haven't been around long. Feel free to pop back again


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, just stay at my back everyone and keep pushing me forward. LOL. We WILL get there. I will just say that the spoilt brat strikes again. We are all fine though, I promise. Some thoughts of peace would be helpful though.


You're much more patient than I. If he'd come to my place and yelled and screamed, I'd be calling the police to report him for at least disturbing the peace. Might be a good idea to get a restraining order. Sounds like the police will have to get involved to finally pound some sense into the idiot's head!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

We got an incredible rain last night (I would guess between 1-2"--yaaay!). I fell asleep listening to it and I love that. This morning is quite cool and peaceful. Ah.

Today I hope to get some small details finished up on WIPs and get them done. I'm working on typing up the pattern from the new chart as well. 

Healing thoughts for all in need--hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## jknappva

bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


Welcome to the Tea Party. I don't think you've joined us before. We love newcomers and welcome their voices. Hope you come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## bgscott

Thank you for the information. I have a tendency to want to know everything. LOL I read this all the time but by the time I get to the computer almost everything has been said. Love the recipes and really appreciate whoever goes to all this trouble for us. Every one is commenting on the weather. This is the 8th coolest July we have had here in Oklahoma, the greatest place to live. ( I know that will bring out some discussion.) Thank you all for making my life a little more interesting.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> We got an incredible rain last night (I would guess between 1-2"--yaaay!). I fell asleep listening to it and I love that. This morning is quite cool and peaceful. Ah.
> 
> Today I hope to get some small details finished up on WIPs and get them done. I'm working on typing up the pattern from the new chart as well.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need--hugs & blessings for all.


Wonderful on the rain, I love to fall asleep listening to the rain, I sleep so much more deeply when it's storming. 
I have got to start working on some of my WIPs, but... oh well.  
Have a good day Sorlenna.


----------



## Poledra65

bgscott said:


> Thank you for the information. I have a tendency to want to know everything. LOL I read this all the time but by the time I get to the computer almost everything has been said. Love the recipes and really appreciate whoever goes to all this trouble for us. Every one is commenting on the weather. This is the 8th coolest July we have had here in Oklahoma, the greatest place to live. ( I know that will bring out some discussion.) Thank you all for making my life a little more interesting.


 I can't say anything bad about Oklahoma, my bff is married to an fantastic man from Oklahoma, but they do live in Texas. lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> We have used buckets with a hole drilled in the bottom for slow release--don't know if that will work for you?


might have to consider that-- would work, I think, if I kept the holes small (and I do have a drill). I'm going to try another store today and see what their soakers are like. Might have big enough size I could use the "cut it off and fix it" stuff that the other type won't take. Center is too small.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just a quick visit at the Tea Party. Will try and read more tomorrow. Performances yesterday and today with the grandchildren in a musical and also lunch today with BFF in Geneva on Seneca Lake. Will be beautiful as we will sit outside and the weather is perfect. This is the friend who has the new job teaching troubled kids from the wee ages on up to adults.

DH got a letter saying the performance he gave at the church in Medina, OH raised $1500 to feed the poor. He does this every year for no fee and there is no charge for the concert, just what people want to give, so it is lovely that everyone doesn't just walk in without donating. I know this makes DH feel so good to know he has helped someone. His sister also does this with musicals and everyone who participates donates their time and she has raised a lot of money for those who don't have.

Well, I have to really get going now.
Hugs all. Will check in probably tomorrow as I think I will be driving from one thing to the other till late tonight. I'll try and get some photos where I have lunch if we ever stop talking long enough. LOL I'm going to take my friend some of the garlic from my garden. Rest of the garden didn't do so well but I'm just so happy with the garlic.


----------



## marlark

The sun is up, but covered with clouds this am. Somewhat cooler yesterday and last night. Its been so long since it
rained here I've forgotten what it looks like. We had, I think 2 brief showers only enough to dampen the street slightly this year. It is a severe draught and they are threatening huge fines if people water their lawns and flowers. I lost all mine in the eighty's during the first drought. No one is serving water anymore. I would have to go always to find a green lawn. That is one reason I was so upset re: my tree. The jacaranda in the back still is producing lovely trees, but the flowers were very scant this year and quickly fell. It was planted when I was about 11yrs. Nothing happening here. The sr. ctr made a trip to los Angeles to view the exhibit Pompeii. I did not go as it is hard to navigate with my scooter there. This Fri another trip is scheduled to the Gene Autry museum. I am going to try to go there. I go vicariously on all the vacations you all provide and so enjoy the pictures that you all post.
Today a trip to the mall. I purchased some new shoes that are supposed to provide better support and lessen stress on hips knees and back and lo! I do believe that my constant pain has been reduced and I am able to walk more steadily/
Marlark.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Woke up to rain this morning. Load to within 100 miles of home so went there. As Sam said, we will be having lunch together today. He's picked out a couple of new restaurants to try. 

What is Boston tea? Have never heard of it and haven't been in a Red Lobster in years. I try to do local places when I can.

Nice photos of Canada. Saw a lot of Ontario when I was running load to and from Canada. Would love to go up as a tourist but would needed to get a passport again. 

Almost 11 so should get dressed and get moving. Had a small breakfast and coffee. Still would liked to crawl into bed and sleep. Oh well. Hopefully can sleep in tomorrow.

All of Lucas county and places that get their water from Lake Erie are under a water alert. Seems some algae produced a toxin that has increased. Most stores are out of bottled water, even into the surrounding counties. No drinking, boiling or use other than healthy adults can bathe. Even using dishes washed in the water is a no no. Most restaurants are closed and hospitals are working on their contingency plans. A few allocations have taken place and some people bought huge amounts and sees no selling them with inflated prices. Also some stores have been price gouging. Human nature sure sucks at times of crisis. My DN lives in that country. She's handicapped but luckily her caregivers know about this. Her mom lives in the same county but has well water. She'll take her water and take her home to bathe. Keep the situation in your prayers that it the water situation will improve.

Agree, Luke just gets cuter. But then, so do all our babies. 

Have a couple pics to post, also a video of my trip through the mountains of VA/NC. Hopefully will work.

Gen, I know what you mean about those mountain roads. Some start out nice but end up awful. Glad you made it and that everyone is home. Bet they have lots of stories.

Off I go. Have a great one.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

No issues here with Oklahoma or any other state...we play nice in our little tea pot (sandbox)).



bgscott said:


> Thank you for the information. I have a tendency to want to know everything. LOL I read this all the time but by the time I get to the computer almost everything has been said. Love the recipes and really appreciate whoever goes to all this trouble for us. Every one is commenting on the weather. This is the 8th coolest July we have had here in Oklahoma, the greatest place to live. ( I know that will bring out some discussion.) Thank you all for making my life a little more interesting.


----------



## kehinkle

Okay, did a upgrade on my phone and tablet and now am having issues on finding my pics. But I think I figured it out. We will see.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> DH got a letter saying the performance he gave at the church in Medina, OH raised $1500 to feed the poor. He does this every year for no fee and there is no charge for the concert, just what people want to give, so it is lovely that everyone doesn't just walk in without donating. I know this makes DH feel so good to know he has helped someone. His sister also does this with musicals and everyone who participates donates their time and she has raised a lot of money for those who don't have.


How wonderful! I know you are proud of him and he should be proud, too. Have a great time with BFF.


----------



## Sorlenna

Marge, I'm happy to hear the shoes seem to be helping. That is so important! And have a great time if you go the Autry museum. We are all so very relieved about getting some rain at last, and I hope it follows for you as well. Living in this drought for so long, I feel like dancing when the water does fall!



kehinkle said:


> All of Lucas county and places that get their water from Lake Erie are under a water alert. Seems some algae produced a toxin that has increased. Most stores are out of bottled water, even into the surrounding counties. No drinking, boiling or use other than healthy adults can bathe. Even using dishes washed in the water is a no no. Most restaurants are closed and hospitals are working on their contingency plans. A few allocations have taken place and some people bought huge amounts and sees no selling them with inflated prices. Also some stores have been price gouging. Human nature sure sucks at times of crisis. My DN lives in that country. She's handicapped but luckily her caregivers know about this. Her mom lives in the same county but has well water. She'll take her water and take her home to bathe. Keep the situation in your prayers that it the water situation will improve.
> 
> Kathy


I hope the water situation is resolved soon; I hear you on human nature--everybody seems to think it's an opportunity to help themselves instead of helping others. :| We currently have a drive going on for donated water (bottled) that the firefighters can keep in their stocks for when they are out in the wilderness--that's the kind of thing people *should* be doing. Well, there's no changing some people.



RookieRetiree said:


> No issues here with Oklahoma or any other state...we play nice in our little tea pot (sandbox)).


I was passing through OK once and saw both ends of a double rainbow after coming through the craziest storm I'd ever seen (had to pull over on the highway and wait it out). Incredibly beautiful and I've never forgotten it. My own heart lies elsewhere, but I do appreciate OK when I'm there.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g Sam, and hello to the new ones.
> I don't like football either, give me Rugby everytime. Been wlatchi g the synchronised divi g at the Commonwea lth games.
> off to bed now. Night night


~~~I, on the other hand, never get enough of soccer.  I've gone through some real withdrawal....luckily there was Le Tour de France, which always fascinates me. Incredible strenght! these guys climb these mountains SITTING down on the seat for a good portion of the ride! How??? I love the scenery and commentary, too...my favorite are the huge art works the farmers and townspeople build in the fields....that are best viewed from the helicopter! Some are really fabulous and clever! Fun stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


Smart boy!!


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an incredible collection of new recipes! Thank you Chef Sam!! I'm still thinking about Gwennie's Apricot Chicken.
> 
> Jack had his new chemo today. It's called Alimpton (sp?) It's supposed to have less side effects than the three powerhouses he was on from last July through December. He's really been a trooper!
> Be sure to read the possible side effects and let his doctor know if there are any problems. It is a very good drug.
> http://www.alimta.com/side-effects-of-chemotherapy.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~Fingers crossed and best wishes to Jack!
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.[/quote]

Thank goodness you made it back safely, no wonder you were exhausted last night. So glad your neck pain has cleared up too. I hope they were all suitably appreciative of all your efforts. DGS sounds like he had a great time and the others enjoyed having him there. What a great lad.


----------



## angelam

bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


A slice of bacon.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is sunny for the moment. We are promised rain at some point today. NO time to catch up we are headed out to Mum and Stepdad's today. Then have to take the grand daughters shopping before they have to head home tomorrow.
> 
> Purple love your water feature and the fuchsias.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for everyone.


Some healing thoughts heading in your direction too, dear! Hope young Mayhem is not living up to her name in the manner of your Luna- you had come through so much with that pup!
I have been realising we have not had a group hug for a long time, so here goes!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Works without the 's'!


~~~Thanks! I couldn't open it before. Yes....a beautiful sunrise. Today we are not seeing sun in SoCal....it's cloudy. Hope it won't rain on our party. Having a grand time at the reunion....like we have never been apart for 45 years! amazing. DH fit in well, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's turning into a mouthy little thing, Mocha growled at her, she was trying to chew his ear, she growled back, then barked. :shock:
> She barked at me because I wasn't picking her up to put her on the couch, lol. She's smart and good for the most part, but she's going to be a handful, I think. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Chuckle, chuckle...


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Someone said that Football is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen! My DS couldn't stand the bickering and fighting amongst the teams and officials before and especially after a game of football (& these were teams of 9 - 12 year olds!) whereas in rugby they were taught to stand and clap the other team off the field at the end of the match and then to socialise with them in the clubhouse.


~~~I always remember the bumper sticker....."Give blood - Play rugby!"


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste, prayers for Jack.
Gwennie, so sorry your trip was the trip from shell. Rest well this weekend.
Nicholas thank you for beautiful pics. Mountain lakes feel so healing.
Thursday we had two minutes of very light rain.did rain dance. I gained .4 pounds at weight watchers but not worried. I know I stuck to diet and I refuse to let numbers discourage me.


----------



## pacer

Machriste...Wishing Jack well with his new treatment of chemo.

Purl2Diva...How did your appointment go this week? Praying for you and wishing you the best.

Carol...I am enjoying your journeys. Thanks for sharing with us as you travel.

Nicho...Those pictures are so often. I so love the mountains.

Gwen...What an adventure. I was thinking of you yesterday as you were journeying to pick up the hikers, but would never fathom such an adventure for you. We have driven on mountainous roads that are scary at best. Glad everyone is home safely.

Sam and Kathy...So glad you are having the opportunity to try out some new restaurants. Are they in Defiant? Do share with us. 

Kate...Luke is such an adorable little guy. So glad you get to love on him often.

Caren...Best wishes with all that you are enduring this summer. I think of you often.

I slept for 11 hours last night. I probably could have slept longer, but needed to get Matthew a haircut and get some milk. We are sharing one car for this part of the day as DS#1 took my car to help fiancee at the farmer's market. Blessings come from sharing my car as he will bring home wonderful homegrown goods for me to eat during the week. Matthew and I will get ready to head out to the butcher shop and to look for a frame for the dog drawing he is doing. The third dog is now done and he is working on the window frames that the dogs are looking through. I so love to see his drawings develop. This one is fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorry 'bout that-- was late last night and I just didn't notice the "s" and now can't edit it! TY for pointing this out so others can see the pix.


Obviously a lot of people worked that out!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello again....went back to bed after posting earlier and just now got back up. Brantley and Zachary are both in their respective beds sleeping more. I bet DH lost close to 20 lbs the last 12 days. He is bone skinny so I'll just have to do a lot of good cooking to put some meat on his bones. I've known him over 40 years and never seen him this thin! By the way the hikers groups is already planning next year's trip. 

Thanks for commiserating with me about my trip yesterday; it was one I hope not to repeat. Also would like to welcome all the new folks; believe I saw three new names and can't remember them at the moment. Do hope you will speak up again and share some tales, recipes, and knitting with us. We are just one big family here. 

One of our newbies I believe is from OK. My only experience with OK was traveling on the interstate on the way to AZ. I must say that some areas that the powers that be do not pick the most scenic route to travel and give a real flavor of an area. I remember fields and fields upon fields as we traveled through OK. Wish I had had the opportunity to take side trips in order to really "see" the area more. That is true about so many areas though; get there the quickest most often is the plan of travel. Maybe someday I can just drive around and do more exploring the regions.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol that is a wonderful picture of you! The yarn shop looks great and what a nice addition to your stash. Continue to have fun and be safe. {{{HUGS}}}}


~~~Thanks. We are having fun! :thumbup: I was happy to be out of 100+ weather! It was only 83 or so....a happy camper!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Wow!! That was definitely an adventure, sounds like the kind of directions that my GPS would give me. Glad you finally made it and that you aren't having any lasting pain today. Wonderful to hear that our children or grandchildren are good kids and well liked. :thumbup:
> Have a great day Gwen, I'd say relax.


~~~We have been having some adventures with our "Ethel" (lady in our GPS). She gets confused sometimes...and then sometimes we don't believe what she is saying, so we would go our own way....that leads to adventures, too! Breaks the monotony! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. I consider the upcoming trip to Ohio a breeze even if I have to do it by myself and that this hiker pick up trip just training for it. This morning I can laugh about it.....
> 
> ~~~SO glad you can bounce back quickly!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, just stay at my back everyone and keep pushing me forward. LOL. We WILL get there. I will just say that the spoilt brat strikes again. We are all fine though, I promise. Some thoughts of peace would be helpful though.


~~~I need to go back and see what's up, but certainly peaceful energies are on their way in droves!


----------



## cmaliza

marlark said:


> I wish you had stopped by as I may never get another chance to see you close up. Marlark


~~~I didn't realize you were in that area. I would have stopped....we had the time. Next time, for sure! We want to do this trip again, but without any deadlines. We've had to pass by things we'd like to see....such as the Nat'l Cowboy Museum in Oklahoma City. I'm curious about that one. Several Native American spots, too.

Next time...I promise!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I can't say anything bad about Oklahoma, my bff is married to an fantastic man from Oklahoma, but they do live in Texas. lol


~~~Just passed through OK. We thought it was beautiful...rolling hills, trees, and loads of cattle. I thought OK was flatter than what we saw. Really liked it and wanted to stop in several places. Next trip....... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick visit at the Tea Party. Will try and read more tomorrow. Performances yesterday and today with the grandchildren in a musical and also lunch today with BFF in Geneva on Seneca Lake. Will be beautiful as we will sit outside and the weather is perfect. This is the friend who has the new job teaching troubled kids from the wee ages on up to adults.
> 
> DH got a letter saying the performance he gave at the church in Medina, OH raised $1500 to feed the poor. He does this every year for no fee and there is no charge for the concert, just what people want to give, so it is lovely that everyone doesn't just walk in without donating. I know this makes DH feel so good to know he has helped someone. His sister also does this with musicals and everyone who participates donates their time and she has raised a lot of money for those who don't have.
> 
> Well, I have to really get going now.
> Hugs all. Will check in probably tomorrow as I think I will be driving from one thing to the other till late tonight. I'll try and get some photos where I have lunch if we ever stop talking long enough. LOL I'm going to take my friend some of the garlic from my garden. Rest of the garden didn't do so well but I'm just so happy with the garlic.


~~~Looking forward to an update on your friend's job. I think about her often....hope she is doing well. Congrats to DH on his concert in Medina. Was that Medina, OH?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Some healing thoughts heading in your direction too, dear! Hope young Mayhem is not living up to her name in the manner of your Luna- you had come through so much with that pup!
> I have been realising we have not had a group hug for a long time, so here goes!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~I'm in!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> If you ask my Texan hubby if there is life before football, you'll likely get a withering look and a lecture on how great football is, especially the Cowboys, just for thinking there might be something before it. Fishing comes in second though. lol


!!!!!! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Pretty much the same for Fale- although boxing is up there- and I think in his case Fishing is actually #1!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa's turning into a mouthy little thing, Mocha growled at her, she was trying to chew his ear, she growled back, then barked. :shock:
> She barked at me because I wasn't picking her up to put her on the couch, lol. She's smart and good for the most part, but she's going to be a handful, I think. :roll:


Sounds like it- but far rather a pup with character!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, cool page 7 this week. I thought I would be further behind.  It has been a rough and busy couple of days here.
> 
> Darrowill..... It SNOWED in Lorne yesterday!! Man it was a cold day. 10.6c here.
> 
> I was going to post more but I might leave it off the internet for now.
> 
> Its 11.15 pm here and only 2.8c. :shock: :shock: Good grief!


We do get down to -3 C here! And I am getting soft, with that! Christchurch could be as low as -10 very occasionally similar in Rotorua- up on the Volcanic Plateau- where earthquakes are just part of life, and the earth's crust is alarmingly thin.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Chuckle, chuckle...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Poops to you Shirley too, for driving on the WRONG side!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. It was suppose to be a nice 2 hour drive up to pick up the hikers. ..
> The trip was 100 miles given that water sources and most of the shelters were off the trail quite a ways. DGS did more like 120 miles with all the going back to help the others. Everyone is glad they did this.
> 
> DD (Hannah) is leaving tomorrow for Del Ray Beach FL with her boyfriend to visit his aunt. She will be back in a week. It is suppose to be about a 9 hour drive. Boyfriend will be doing all the driving and he is very careful.
> 
> Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.


Gwen, that was such a nightmare drive! I have done similar- but on a motorbike, and with my brother as pillion/alternate driver- so nothing like the amount of stress- plus I was young- just 23- this was on the roads of the Far North- but Forestry roads and the Ninety Mile Beach which if any of you ever get to NZ I would be directing you to- a real feature of our Island! 
So glad the Hannah's BF is a careful driver, but Travelling Mercies as you say in America, anway!
I am so glad the pain has subsided!
Love you!


----------



## machriste

flyty1n said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to read the possible side effects and let his doctor know if there are any problems. It is a very good drug.
> http://www.alimta.com/side-effects-of-chemotherapy.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Flyty1n. I think our clinic was very good with info. Gave us the info sheet that goes with the drug and talked to us about side effects. Nothing so far. We're being especially watchful through the weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


A strip of bacon- thinly sliced- streaky, shoulder, and various other parts of the cured beast.

Almost certainly of English/British origin.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Just a quick visit at the Tea Party. Will try and read more tomorrow. Performances yesterday and today with the grandchildren in a musical and also lunch today with BFF in Geneva on Seneca Lake. Will be beautiful as we will sit outside and the weather is perfect. This is the friend who has the new job teaching troubled kids from the wee ages on up to adults.
> 
> DH got a letter saying the performance he gave at the church in Medina, OH raised $1500 to feed the poor. He does this every year for no fee and there is no charge for the concert, just what people want to give, so it is lovely that everyone doesn't just walk in without donating. I know this makes DH feel so good to know he has helped someone. His sister also does this with musicals and everyone who participates donates their time and she has raised a lot of money for those who don't have.
> 
> Well, I have to really get going now.
> Hugs all. Will check in probably tomorrow as I think I will be driving from one thing to the other till late tonight. I'll try and get some photos where I have lunch if we ever stop talking long enough. LOL I'm going to take my friend some of the garlic from my garden. Rest of the garden didn't do so well but I'm just so happy with the garlic.


your lunch sounds special-- and so does your DH. What a nice thing to do and how wonderful to raise that much $$.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> The sun is up, but covered with clouds this am. Somewhat cooler yesterday and last night. Its been so long since it
> rained here I've forgotten what it looks like. We had, I think 2 brief showers only enough to dampen the street slightly this year. It is a severe draught and they are threatening huge fines if people water their lawns and flowers. I lost all mine in the eighty's during the first drought. No one is serving water anymore. I would have to go always to find a green lawn. That is one reason I was so upset re: my tree. The jacaranda in the back still is producing lovely trees, but the flowers were very scant this year and quickly fell. It was planted when I was about 11yrs. Nothing happening here. The sr. ctr made a trip to los Angeles to view the exhibit Pompeii. I did not go as it is hard to navigate with my scooter there. This Fri another trip is scheduled to the Gene Autry museum. I am going to try to go there. I go vicariously on all the vacations you all provide and so enjoy the pictures that you all post.
> Today a trip to the mall. I purchased some new shoes that are supposed to provide better support and lessen stress on hips knees and back and lo! I do believe that my constant pain has been reduced and I am able to walk more steadily/
> Marlark.


OK, I understand your physical limitations, but maybe you could work something out-- I save my shower water and use it for most of my houseplants and new plantings. I shower every other day, use between 6 and 8 gal of water each time, put it in gal jugs where I've cut out an oval near the top opening (I leave that, good to stick thumb in there to hold steady). That's 24 showers (at least) in a month or roughly 150 gal of water. I also save water from hand-washing dishes and use the same way. The detergent doesn't hurt the plants, may even help them. And it isn't going down the sewer.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar wrote:
Thanks, just stay at my back everyone and keep pushing me forward. LOL. We WILL get there. I will just say that the spoilt brat strikes again. We are all fine though, I promise. Some thoughts of peace would be helpful though.



jknappva said:


> You're much more patient than I. If he'd come to my place and yelled and screamed, I'd be calling the police to report him for at least disturbing the peace. Might be a good idea to get a restraining order. Sounds like the police will have to get involved to finally pound some sense into the idiot's head!
> Junek


Rather my sentiments, too- Take Care dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> We got an incredible rain last night (I would guess between 1-2"--yaaay!). I fell asleep listening to it and I love that. This morning is quite cool and peaceful. Ah.
> 
> Today I hope to get some small details finished up on WIPs and get them done. I'm working on typing up the pattern from the new chart as well.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need--hugs & blessings for all.


And hopefully the rain is doing some healing, too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> What is Boston tea? Have never heard of it and haven't been in a Red Lobster in years. I try to do local places when I can.
> 
> All of Lucas county and places that get their water from Lake Erie are under a water alert. Seems some algae produced a toxin that has increased. Kathy


Boston ice tea is regular tea with just a bit of cranberry juice added-- they now have two other flavors, one is peach, can't remember other one.

I fear that water situation may be hitting a lot of places in the not too distant future. In the States we are VERY wasteful with water because there is "always plenty". I'd LOL except it is too serious. our western KS underground Oglala (spell) reservoir is being rapidly depleted by farmers raising crops that require irrigation and by ethanol production and also fracking. Glad I don't live out there.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have been realising we have not had a group hug for a long time, so here goes!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in!


Good on you! as we say down here!

Sunday morning- day has dawned- but it is pouring- I will wear my waterproof poncho to church!


----------



## machriste

Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for Jack; it means a lot.

Love the photos--always have wanted to see Lake Louise.

Purple, the water garden and fuchsias are gorgeous!

Always enjoy "coffee with Caren." Hope the barn construction goes smoothly and faster than the builders tell you. 

I have Pork with Dr. Pepper in the slo-cooker. Will serve it with black beans and yellow rice. Have a restful weekend, everyone.

I'm still laughing about the 16-yr olds' test answers! Laughter feels so good these days.


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Thanks, Flyty1n. I think our clinic was very good with info. Gave us the info sheet that goes with the drug and talked to us about side effects. Nothing so far. We're being especially watchful through the weekend.


I'm keeping you and Jack in my prayers for success with the new drug and lessening of stress.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am so glad you made it safely to Newport Beach - enjoy the great weather!!!! Super pictures of Jessica Knits in Scottsdale!!! I didn't even think to take pictures while I was there!!!! Yummy yarns- I love the colors you got!! - AZ


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.
> 
> Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
> I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!
> 
> AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
> Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully the rain is doing some healing, too!


It's lifted my spirits, some!

I am tackling Charlotte the Third today (revising/writing)!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been realising we have not had a group hug for a long time, so here goes!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Good on you! as we say down here!
> 
> Sunday morning- day has dawned- but it is pouring- I will wear my waterproof poncho to church!


Pouring in Wales, too. I have missed the tea party for a couple of weeks but I will try to keep up
I enjoyed the group hug :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It's lifted my spirits, some!
> 
> I am tackling Charlotte the Third today (revising/writing)!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Pouring in Wales, too. I have missed the tea party for a couple of weeks but I will try to keep up
> I enjoyed the group hug :thumbup:


It has settled to a drizzle now! Hope you got your washing done!


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> Thanks, Flyty1n. I think our clinic was very good with info. Gave us the info sheet that goes with the drug and talked to us about side effects. Nothing so far. We're being especially watchful through the weekend.


 I think you are in very good hands. Prayers that this drug will work wonders.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


I'll be thinking of you and Alan next week :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be thinking of you and Alan next week :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey, and welcome to all the newbies.

I have had a lovely day watching the diving at the Commonwealth Games (I used to teach diving in a former life), also got all the ironing done and a good bit of knitting.

Gwen, I hope you recover from your drive. I really feel for you.

Thanks for your nice commentsabout the water feature. We bought it for my DD when the children were little and it fitted in with their previous house. There is no place for it in their current house so we have now given it a home. Did I tell you that my DD and I share a lot of things, clothes, shoes, furniture and now garden features.

Off to bed now. Night night and hugs to everyone

:thumbup:


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


I hope all goes well and you can get some answers and hopefully a treatment plan this time. Will be thinking of you. Hugs x


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, and welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> I have had a lovely day watching the diving at the Commonwealth Games (I used to teach diving in a former life), also got all the ironing done and a good bit of knitting.
> 
> Gwen, I hope you recover from your drive. I really feel for you.
> 
> Thanks for your nice commentsabout the water feature. We bought it for my DD when the children were little and it fitted in with their previous house. There is no place for it in their current house so we have now given it a home. Did I tell you that my DD and I share a lot of things, clothes, shoes, furniture and now garden features.
> 
> Off to bed now. Night night and hugs to everyone
> 
> :thumbup:


Night night, sleep tight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Night night, sleep tight. xx


Thanks Angela, see you soon. xx


----------



## Bulldog

My life is beyond boring. Cant imagine what it would be like without you guys and gals.
We arent doing much here but trying to stay cool. I have been doing nothing but cooking and knitting on the red socks. I am almost to the toe on both socks. Jeanette, I have done the Kitchener Stitch before with no problems but it wasnt as neat as I would like it. I have watched all the You Tube videos. Some say to set up the first two stitches. Some start right in to the mantra. So I am confused on this. The last pair I set the first two stitches up before knitting and prling them off.
I have been looking at all the scarf patterns out there for the thread I bought. My thread from Lornaa Laces is in as is my Stanwood yarn winders, so I need to wind my sock yarn for sisters socks.
CAROL, so glad you are having a fun and safe trip. Glad the weather cooperated with the reunion. I wish I could go in a shop like Jessica Knits. I would just absolutely love it.
MARGARET, the Banksa Pullover is just precious and of coarse perfectly made. I love the color and acturally the white cuffs are striking on it.
CARON, it is so good to share coffee with you again. The view was wonderful. Prayers continue for our stepfather, mom, and family. I know you are carrying a lot on those sweet shoulders and faithfully pray for you and yours. Hope Mayhem will give you many years of love and joy.
KATE, love Luke. He is striking in his picture with his new hoodie. I know you love every moment with him.
GWEN, You had traveling mercies in that you were kept safe, but God love your heart, what a horrible experience. My Lucy (GPS) has had my heart race a time or two but never had this type of directions. Isnt it wonderful when we hear good things about our children or grandchildren? Hannah and your grandson sound like very compassionate, respectful youg adults.
KANSAS-G-MA, havent been to Red Lobster in ages but do love it. I love all seafood.it should be seefood.eat all food you seel. ROFL.
BGSCOTT, Welcome (and to any others I may have missed) . Hope you will come back often and join in the conversation, share your recipes, and what you are knitting or crocheting
DARELENE, Your sweet husband is to be commended on the money he raised. He really does Pay It Forward with his wonderful talent.
MARGE, when I find a pair of shoes that are comfortable I stick to that brand. Nothing hurts worse than bad feet and bad backs.
KATHY, glad you are safe and had some quality time with Sam.I will certainly be remembering Lucas County and all those is draughts and fires.


----------



## iamsam

what are you going to knit with your new stash? sounds like you are having a good time - why the room change? do you have any more yarn shops to visit? come home safe now - you hear? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just dropping in quickly to save a spot. We made it to Newport Beach. Had a fabulous dinner with reunion people. Will do it again tomorrow afternoon & evening. CA weather is SOOOO much better than Arizona's. It was so incredibly hot in AZ. You didn't see anyone outside. I had made dinner reservations...to eat outside. But it was still 107 degF at 6:30 PM. We shifted to inside.
> 
> Just a couple of pictures....have been having some issues with the cell phone pictures.
> I know I still owe pictures from Bearizona...saw LOTS of bears & buffalo! wonderful!
> 
> AZ Sticks....I did stop by Jessica Knits....a wonderful spot! I had fun shopping! Thanks for the recommendation.
> Hugs & prayers for all! Carol il/oh.....and CA


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have been having some adventures with our "Ethel" (lady in our GPS). She gets confused sometimes...and then sometimes we don't believe what she is saying, so we would go our own way....that leads to adventures, too! Breaks the monotony! :lol: :lol:


When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Pouring in Wales, too. I have missed the tea party for a couple of weeks but I will try to keep up
> I enjoyed the group hug :thumbup:


Glad to see you back.
Junek


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be thinking of you and Alan next week :thumbup:


As will I. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

My dear Betty, it's always a pleasure to see your notes.
I can sympathize with Kitchener joining not being as neat as you'd like.
I wanted to tell you about a website that has been my go-to for knitting socks for several years and she explains the Kitchener in simple terms. It's Silvers sock class. (Since discovering that site, I've made about a dozen prs. of socks but none with a design!) It's not a video so you can just read and concentrate and don't have to keep replaying the video. I printed the instructions so I have it to refer to.
Hope it cools off for you. We've been having rain and more rain the last couple of days. I feel like I need to grow flippers and gills!! LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sandi, for some odd reason, I thought you and Alan were already at Mayo!! I kinda got ahead of myself. I know you both are ready for some answers.
I'm still keeping you in prayers. Safe travels going there.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I really need to see a rugby game - I check on youtube - right now I am listening to paco du lucio - he does know how to play guitar. but I can only take jazz so long and I have about reached my limit. I just wonder how he gets his fingers moving as he does to create the sounds he makes. I was watching some rugby clips - I still think it looks like football with no rules - I mean they get down and dirty. --- sam



KateB said:


> Someone said that Football is a game for gentlemen played by hooligans, and rugby is a game for hooligans played by gentlemen! My DS couldn't stand the bickering and fighting amongst the teams and officials before and especially after a game of football (& these were teams of 9 - 12 year olds!) whereas in rugby they were taught to stand and clap the other team off the field at the end of the match and then to socialise with them in the clubhouse.


----------



## iamsam

hey betty Irene - where have you been - we don't see near enough of you - are you knitting anything? --- sam



bettyirene said:


> I laughed at the 100 Year old Cookies - they'd be a bit hard now, wouldn't they?


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely darowil - well done - I do like the color. who gets to wear it? --- sam



darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


----------



## martina

A lovely but tiring day here. Weather wise it poured down just before we set out for the stitch in public day, but remained dry and warm for the rest of the day. We did our 1 hour stint after having a coffee although there were no visitors to our table, then we went to the garden centre for lunch. Beautiful plants but I resisted temptation and only got some compost and plant food. However I found a great substitute for the yarn for the throw I want to make in their small yarn department, so I bought all I need, and can get more if necessary. I am delighted. I also bought some of my favourite biscuits at half price as they have a short sell by date left, so it as good an excuse as any for eating them all up quickly. A small cookery book completed my shopping. I resisted a new bag and a jigsaw , but got some tea towels for Chris and Michael as a mini housewarming gift for their new place. I was very tired when we got home so had a long nap. Have had a late dinner, caught up on here and will be off to bed before too long. 
You are all in my prayers, particularly those with problems of any kind. Take care all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


Best of luck and good results-- prayers your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> KANSAS-G-MA, havent been to Red Lobster in ages but do love it. I love all seafood.it should be seefood.eat all food you seel. ROFL.


Oh, yes, I have often thought that! Three of us went, all 3 had lovely meals-- the other two had meals that came with beautiful green beans, mine had just-right broccoli. Two of us brought half of the meal home! I'll have two meals off what I brought home, altho need to get some potatoes so I can have a baked potato with some of it. Very enjoyable meal and trip.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, it's always a pleasure to see your notes.
> I can sympathize with Kitchener joining not being as neat as you'd like.
> I wanted to tell you about a website that has been my go-to for knitting socks for several years and she explains the Kitchener in simple terms. It's Silvers sock class. (Since discovering that site, I've made about a dozen prs. of socks but none with a design!) It's not a video so you can just read and concentrate and don't have to keep replaying the video. I printed the instructions so I have it to refer to.
> Hope it cools off for you. We've been having rain and more rain the last couple of days. I feel like I need to grow flippers and gills!! LOL!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Wish you could package that rain and send KS some!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> - right now I am listening to paco du lucio - he does know how to play guitar. but I can only take jazz so long and I have about reached my limit. I just wonder how he gets his fingers moving as he does to create the sounds he makes.


If you enjoy guitar and Latino music this one is really awesome and they have another of the same song that I like even better. If I remember the details, they tied in a guitar competition and then combined and did tours, etc as a pair. 



There is another version with the same 2 that has them moving around each other with him in front part of the time but I haven['t found it so far.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> No issues here with Oklahoma or any other state...we play nice in our little tea pot (sandbox)).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


We have Samantha, too, and yup, she freaks out if you miss a turn. LOL I kept cracking up at how she pronounced the Spanish street names.


----------



## iamsam

what a great water feature purplefi - perfect place for it too - great close up of your fuschia --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I'm going to do a load of ironing while I watch the high board diving and then perhaps some sewing and then a lot of knitting. Well someone has to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


----------



## iamsam

very cute kate - killer smile on that lad. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just spent the morning looking after Luke and now he's gone home with his dad. His Uncle Neil (DS#2) bought him a hoodie from the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## iamsam

it's good you can laugh about it now - doesn't sound like much fun though. don't you just love mountain driving. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. It was suppose to be a nice 2 hour drive up to pick up the hikers. Everything was perfect , good road, nice pace, when the directions both on my GPS AND the once printed out from internet said to turn off onto this small but paved country road and that I was about 30 minutes from the campground. Still all okay when about 15 minutes later I'm directed to to travel up this forestry service road. OMG! This service road was a single lane, dirt road with HUGE ruts, right on the edge of steep cliffs down into the woods on one side and rock on the other; 90 degree turns constantly, trees partially across the road. I spent over 2 hours at 8 miles an hour traveling up this road. Finally there was a sign pointing to the campground saying turn left and there was no road in any direction except to continue up the mountain. Occasionally someone would meet me coming down the mountain and it was terrifying trying to pass each other. Also occasionally would run into hikers and ask if they knew where the campground was and they had never heard of it. Drove back down the mountain went into ranger station and found someone who said I could take highway 64 but they didn't know how to get to why 64 and it would be about 50 miles away or continue back up and over this mountain and wold eventually get to it. So back up the mountain I went. Eventually after 2 1/2 hour I came down the other side of said mountain and saw a sign facing the opposite direction and a side road. Stopped after passing sign and looked back and low and behold it was directing me to the camp down another dirt road. (but a REAL road). About 10 minutes later I found them driving around the campground looking for me (were in Zachary's wife's car. Oh, and did I mention that when I was on the forest service road it kept raining.....I was slipping and sliding and jarred my neck and back so bad that I was in excruciating pain. I had left at 10:30 a.m. and it was almost 3:30 p.m. before I found the camp and the hikers. I took a lortab that DH had with him, we divided everyone between the two cars and I followed them out the way the friend had come in from the north (I was traveling up from the south). All the roads were nice, paved, highways......everyone was stunned at the directions I had been given. We stopped in Franklin NC and ate a very nice dinner. I then ended up having to drive the one hiker Jack back to the original starting point so he could get his car which was 2 hours out of the way. By the time we got everyone to their homes and we were able to go to our house it was after 10 p.m. I consider the upcoming trip to Ohio a breeze even if I have to do it by myself and that this hiker pick up trip just training for it. This morning I can laugh about it.....no longer in pain. I've been enjoying hearing the stories from the hikers so far. DH even had a 3-4 ft black rat snake take "a nap" in his backpack. They met some very nice people and one real fruitcake (a 26 year old man hiking in cowboy boots with ZERO supplies)....this person also was carrying a "my little pony" stuffed animal. And when I say no supplies....no food, no tent...no sleeping bag....nothing. Mooched food from other hikers. The said he was very, very weird/strange. Looking forward to hearing other tales today. DH has headed out to get his film developed (yes he still prefers to use camera that requires film....probably a good thing as it was waterproof disposable camera). I'm so overwhelmingly proud of my DGS; the tales of how he helped everyone is amazing. The trip was 100 miles given that water sources and most of the shelters were off the trail quite a ways. DGS did more like 120 miles with all the going back to help the others. Everyone is glad they did this.
> 
> DD (Hannah) is leaving tomorrow for Del Ray Beach FL with her boyfriend to visit his aunt. She will be back in a week. It is suppose to be about a 9 hour drive. Boyfriend will be doing all the driving and he is very careful.
> 
> Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party bgscott - we love new people to sit with us around the table sharing tea and stories with us - we'll be here all week - drinking tea - sharing stories and knitting - we're hoping you will join us again very soon and share some stories with us. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


----------



## iamsam

bgscott - believe me - it never all said - there is always something to add or something new to talk about - don't let that stop you from joining us as often as you can. you're always welcome and as I said before - we'll be looking for you. the empty chair with your name on it awaits. --- sam



bgscott said:


> Thank you for the information. I have a tendency to want to know everything. LOL I read this all the time but by the time I get to the computer almost everything has been said. Love the recipes and really appreciate whoever goes to all this trouble for us. Every one is commenting on the weather. This is the 8th coolest July we have had here in Oklahoma, the greatest place to live. ( I know that will bring out some discussion.) Thank you all for making my life a little more interesting.


----------



## iamsam

the gene autry museum sounds great marge - have a great time. --- sam



marlark said:


> The sun is up, but covered with clouds this am. Somewhat cooler yesterday and last night. Its been so long since it
> rained here I've forgotten what it looks like. We had, I think 2 brief showers only enough to dampen the street slightly this year. It is a severe draught and they are threatening huge fines if people water their lawns and flowers. I lost all mine in the eighty's during the first drought. No one is serving water anymore. I would have to go always to find a green lawn. That is one reason I was so upset re: my tree. The jacaranda in the back still is producing lovely trees, but the flowers were very scant this year and quickly fell. It was planted when I was about 11yrs. Nothing happening here. The sr. ctr made a trip to los Angeles to view the exhibit Pompeii. I did not go as it is hard to navigate with my scooter there. This Fri another trip is scheduled to the Gene Autry museum. I am going to try to go there. I go vicariously on all the vacations you all provide and so enjoy the pictures that you all post.
> Today a trip to the mall. I purchased some new shoes that are supposed to provide better support and lessen stress on hips knees and back and lo! I do believe that my constant pain has been reduced and I am able to walk more steadily/
> Marlark.


----------



## iamsam

who is the precious sleeping baby normaedern? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Pouring in Wales, too. I have missed the tea party for a couple of weeks but I will try to keep up
> I enjoyed the group hug :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you know we are all going to be there with you sandi - sending prayers and healing energy to surround you and alan - drive with care. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

that game me a good laugh kate - onward Emily. --- sam



KateB said:


> our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely. :thumbup:


It is so nice. Great job!!!!!!!!!
Good evening to all. So far behind trying to catch up with all of you. Love all the pictures.


----------



## iamsam

I read a little of that site june - thanks - maybe I will get that pair of socks out and see what I can do - I have an inch done - haven't worked on them since. she says to forget the other needles and just concentrate on the two you are working on - hmmm - kind of hard to do - we will see. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, it's always a pleasure to see your notes.
> I can sympathize with Kitchener joining not being as neat as you'd like.
> I wanted to tell you about a website that has been my go-to for knitting socks for several years and she explains the Kitchener in simple terms. It's Silvers sock class. (Since discovering that site, I've made about a dozen prs. of socks but none with a design!) It's not a video so you can just read and concentrate and don't have to keep replaying the video. I printed the instructions so I have it to refer to.
> Hope it cools off for you. We've been having rain and more rain the last couple of days. I feel like I need to grow flippers and gills!! LOL!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

martina - if you like to do jigsaws try out these two sites - the first one is my favorite - I am working through their castle puzzles. the second one is fun because you can change the way it is cut - puts a different twist on putting it together. both sites you can choose how many pieces to want - right now I have a 250 piece castle I am working on. they are mega fun so give it a try. --- sam

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com/

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/



martina said:


> A lovely but tiring day here. Weather wise it poured down just before we set out for the stitch in public day, but remained dry and warm for the rest of the day. We did our 1 hour stint after having a coffee although there were no visitors to our table, then we went to the garden centre for lunch. Beautiful plants but I resisted temptation and only got some compost and plant food. However I found a great substitute for the yarn for the throw I want to make in their small yarn department, so I bought all I need, and can get more if necessary. I am delighted. I also bought some of my favourite biscuits at half price as they have a short sell by date left, so it as good an excuse as any for eating them all up quickly. A small cookery book completed my shopping. I resisted a new bag and a jigsaw , but got some tea towels for Chris and Michael as a mini housewarming gift for their new place. I was very tired when we got home so had a long nap. Have had a late dinner, caught up on here and will be off to bed before too long.
> You are all in my prayers, particularly those with problems of any kind. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam

they were great Kansas g-ma - they put on quite an act - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> If you enjoy guitar and Latino music this one is really awesome and they have another of the same song that I like even better. If I remember the details, they tied in a guitar competition and then combined and did tours, etc as a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> There is another version with the same 2 that has them moving around each other with him in front part of the time but I haven['t found it so far.


----------



## iamsam

spider - I think you and I are the only ones on. --- sam


----------



## Spider

Luke is so cute and is smile is the best.
Good luck to Alan.
We are so dry here in Minnesota also. In June it wouldn't quit raining and now it just stopped. Just hope we don't have a fire anywhere .
Gwen I loved the story, I would have been a reck by the time I got there.
Being lost is something that happens to me and I hate not knowing for sure where I am going.
Love football, don't watch every game but got into it when our boys played and now we follow our college team. Baseball is to slow for me, bball was fun when my eon kids played but don't get into that much.,
I am so far behind in my knitting and crocheting. Have started so many items. Did get a darling snug sack and matching hat done for a lady at work to give her new granddaughter . Forgot to take a picture. Next time. The lady who owns the antique store wants a set but can't find the pattern so will have to clean house and sort through patterns.


----------



## Spider

Sam, maybe we are. How are things with you?? . I am watching old movies on TCM. David Niven night I think.


----------



## pammie1234

I've been AWOL for a while, but just know that the KTP has remained in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read the now 17 pages and see what I can catch up on. I know I've missed a lot!


----------



## Spider

pammie1234 said:


> I've been AWOL for a while, but just know that the KTP has remained in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read the now 17 pages and see what I can catch up on. I know I've missed a lot!


Welcome back, not sure who is all with us tonight .


----------



## jheiens

I'm here--but barely awake.

It's been another long, busy day. I put up bread and butter pickles and fixed vegs for an church fellowship that ended up being cancelled because of the rain storms that passed through and then out of the area after we had cancelled the plans.

Two of the gosling families were going to come ahead and have supper with us; one family cancelled, but we enjoyed the hamburgers and sausages that Susan grilled. I put out some of the pickles that were more than I needed to fill the last quart jar, various fresh cucumber salads I made today, some dilled green beans from yesterday's pickling, some baked beans and a corn pudding I made from a recipe shared by a church friend when we lived in Virginia. Ben (SIL) was home from work before we all had left the table. He enjoyed most of the various pickles and ate all of the b&b pickles. (His favorite)

The gosling family had not been here since the early spring when we took out the first dead tree in the front of the house. It was nice to see them again; she dried the few dishes that didn't go into the dishwasher while he played with their baby girl.

I think I'm prepared to lead Bible study in the morning. 

I'm still joining squares. Some of them are quite interesting stitching processes--getting them to make nice, side-by-side. I hope you all like them.

Good night, all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider

Dear Ohio Joy, you are one busy lady. You do so much and get so much done.
I so wish I was there to see all the squares. It must be so amazing to see them all come together and what a big job to take on.
I am getting kinda tired myself but also restless and sometimes that means I can't sleep or will have trouble sleeping..
Maybe a hot bath will help. 
Take care and make sure you rest.


----------



## Railyn

tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me. 
We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it. 
We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


----------



## Bulldog

My dear Betty, it's always a pleasure to see your notes.
I can sympathize with Kitchener joining not being as neat as you'd like.
I wanted to tell you about a website that has been my go-to for knitting socks for several years and she explains the Kitchener in simple terms. It's Silvers sock class. (Since discovering that site, I've made about a dozen prs. of socks but none with a design!) It's not a video so you can just read and concentrate and don't have to keep replaying the video. I printed the instructions so I have it to refer to.
Hope it cools off for you. We've been having rain and more rain the last couple of days. I feel like I need to grow flippers and gills!! LOL!
Hugs,
Junek

Thanks June. I will definitely check it out as I am getting close on the second sock. Then I will do the toe decreases on both.
Kansas-g-ma, glad you had a good meal and good fellowship.
I know what you mean Sorlenna. Lucy has the weirdest pronunciation for some streets and exits.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson.


Oh, my dear! I am so sorry this happened. I know how upset you must be. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

I am off to bed soon myself...no knitting today but lots of typing, so some progress. Hope to see y'all tomorrow (we may go down the farmers & artisans market at the railyard tomorrow).


----------



## Spider

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


Railyn, so sorry to hear about your day and vent away. Why is it that our DH always get upset when we feel bad ourselves and has if we planned on things happening. I am sure the cake was fine and remember they are just as married. Don't need a fancy cake to be married and that is definetly not what the day was all about . You don't need the stress, so take a deep breath and just sit and unwind . Someday you will all look back and unwind.
Like my mother in law on her only daughters big wedding day, went through the whole day with her wig on backwards and no one told her. That was back in the days women wore wigs when they didn't have to just had them. Now we laugh at it. We are here for you. Just get some rest.you can make a cake for me anytime!!!! I have a 41first wedding anniversary coming up real soon?!?!?


----------



## iamsam

yeah pammie - where have you been. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I've been AWOL for a while, but just know that the KTP has remained in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read the now 17 pages and see what I can catch up on. I know I've missed a lot!


----------



## iamsam

one of my very most favorite actors - which ones are you watching? --- sam



Spider said:


> Sam, maybe we are. How are things with you?? . I am watching old movies on TCM. David Niven night I think.


----------



## Spider

Sam, are you still awake !?!? What a bunch we are? If only I used these late nights to get something done.


----------



## iamsam

have you ever run out of toilet paper at an inopportune time?
this may be your salvation. --- sam

http://mochimochiland.com/2007/10/free-pattern-toilet-paper/


----------



## iamsam

if anyone can make the squares behave you can joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm still joining squares. Some of them are quite interesting stitching processes--getting them to make nice, side-by-side. I hope you all like them.
> 
> Good night, all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider

thewren said:


> have you ever run out of toilet paper at an inopportune time?
> this may be your salvation. --- sam
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/10/free-pattern-toilet-paper/


Now I have seen it all!!!!!!!! As slow as I knit this wouldn't help me for sure.


----------



## iamsam

you gave it your all railyn - and that is all one can ask - there are circumstances beyond our control sometimes and the best laid plan can sometimes go awry. tis your husband who should get a kick in the pants. shame on him - apology or not. please don't lose any sleep over this railyn - you are too important to us - i'm sending the sandman to give you deep and restful sleep. --- sam



Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


----------



## iamsam

I am up way too late most of the time - then I have to take a morning nap - but I think - self - your are retired - you deserve to do this - and I feel fine. lol --- sam



Spider said:


> Sam, are you still awake !?!? What a bunch we are? If only I used these late nights to get something done.


----------



## iamsam

me either - I always keep a sears catalogue in the cupboard. rotflmao --- sam



Spider said:


> Now I have seen it all!!!!!!!! As slow as I knit this wouldn't help me for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like it- but far rather a pup with character!


I do have to agree.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


Have a safe trip and hope that all goes very well.


----------



## Sandy

Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Good heavens! You poor thing having to travel in such a roundabout way.
> 
> It sound like the hikers had an amazing time.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> You're much more patient than I. If he'd come to my place and yelled and screamed, I'd be calling the police to report him for at least disturbing the peace. Might be a good idea to get a restraining order. Sounds like the police will have to get involved to finally pound some sense into the idiot's head!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Some healing thoughts heading in your direction too, dear! Hope young Mayhem is not living up to her name in the manner of your Luna- you had come through so much with that pup!
> I have been realising we have not had a group hug for a long time, so here goes!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in....


----------



## angelam

Spider said:


> Dear Ohio Joy, you are one busy lady. You do so much and get so much done.
> I so wish I was there to see all the squares. It must be so amazing to see them all come together and what a big job to take on.
> I am getting kinda tired myself but also restless and sometimes that means I can't sleep or will have trouble sleeping..
> Maybe a hot bath will help.
> Take care and make sure you rest.


You know what they say......if you want something done, ask a busy person. So true of Joy!


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


Oh Marilyn, loads of tea and sympathy coming your way. I'm sure you could have sat down and cried after all your hard work. I'm glad you managed to get a presentable cake in the end. I bet no one but you was aware of any shortcomings. Bet they all ate it and were none the wiser!


----------



## angelam

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


What beautiful skies! Where is Lake Chelan?


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> It has settled to a drizzle now! Hope you got your washing done!


Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


----------



## Normaedern

AZ Sticks said:


> Finishing up around here so that we can head out to Mayo tomorrow. Alan has a surgery consult on Monday, a MRI on his liver on Tuesday and test result and consult with the head of the GI unit on Wednesday. I have to believe we will know something by the time we head home after this trip. I will try to read and keep up - no promises and I know you all understand. I have a little bit of time before I get dinner started so I am going to go back and work on last weeks KTP. It is obvious that I have missed some important events... ttyl luv-AZ


 Prayers for you and Alan


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Glad to see you back.
> Junek


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

*Martina* I am pleased you had a lovely day and it stoped raining!!


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> who is the precious sleeping baby normaedern? --- sam


That is my GD, Ollie. I knitted the shawl and he is just an hour old. He is now one year!


----------



## Normaedern

*Marilyn* That was awful for you. I am so sorry. {{{{hugs}}} and calming thoughts for you.


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> have you ever run out of toilet paper at an inopportune time?
> this may be your salvation. --- sam
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/10/free-pattern-toilet-paper/


That is wonderful, Sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


Those are lovely. I do enjoy a good sunset!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm down by DD's and up to fo antibiotic push through ghe PIC line. I made a snack and gatorade too. She's not been feeding herself nor exercising so think it's time for Mommy Boot Camp.. It 's been a month since the first surgery.

Marilyn...calming waves and big hugs.

Love the sunsets.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm down by DD's and up to fo antibiotic push through ghe PIC line. I made a snack and gatorade too. She's not been feeding herself nor exercising so think it's time for Mommy Boot Camp.. It 's been a month since the first surgery.
> 
> Marilyn...calming waves and big hugs.
> 
> Love the sunsets.


She does need to take care of herself... I like the idea of Mommy Boot Camp.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


Beautiful photos, I particularly like the colours in the middle one, but then I would :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from bright and sunny Surrey. Planning a lazy knitting day today and watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.

I hope everyone is having a good week end.

Sunday photos...


----------



## PurpleFi

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air,
> 
> Marilyn, my heart goes out to you, all that hard work. Sending you lots and lots of calming vibes and a great big hug. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm down by DD's and up to fo antibiotic push through ghe PIC line. I made a snack and gatorade too. She's not been feeding herself nor exercising so think it's time for Mommy Boot Camp.. It 's been a month since the first surgery.
> 
> Mum to the rescue, hope she does as she's told. Big hugs to keep you going. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


Wow, that is an awful lot of honey. My neighbour is struggling with her hives this year, the bees are misbehaving and causing her no end of sleepless night.


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


What will you do with 300lbs of honey? Do you sell some or give it away?


----------



## nicho

So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.

Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.

Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.

Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.

Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.

So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.

Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.

Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.

Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world. 

From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.

And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


----------



## darowil

8.15 Sunday night and I have just got here. Two churches today for David's work and a footy match. Home from one service to change,grab lunch and what I needed for the footy- close game from the beginning- never more than 2 goals (and goals are common) and we ended up winning by less than a goal. So right till the siren went the game could have gone either way- and we spent most of the game with 2 injured players so we only had one player to rotate the players with (fortunately the other team lost a man later as well to even things out slightly). The team we beat are one of the best teams this year and the team I most like to defeat so a wonderful victory. 
Then straight to the next service, turning up dressed for the football with scarf, hat etc. 
So now to see if I can at least read the TP having told Maryanne i was about to go visiting my frineds. 
Talking of Maryanne it is looking hopeful that her surgery will be done Tuesday. Talking to people from both my Bible studies today and told them I hope I won't see them this week!

Was talking to couple from Texas tonight at church- he used to watch AUstrialian Rules Football in Texas until they stopped playing it on the TV. He really enjoyed it. Seen one game once over here- so suggested he goes to a state level game next time. Much better IMHO!


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Woke up to rain this morning. Load to within 100 miles of home so went there. As Sam said, we will be having lunch together today. He's picked out a couple of new restaurants to try.
> 
> What is Boston tea? Have never heard of it and haven't been in a Red Lobster in years. I try to do local places when I can.
> 
> Nice photos of Canada. Saw a lot of Ontario when I was running load to and from Canada. Would love to go up as a tourist but would needed to get a passport again.
> 
> Almost 11 so should get dressed and get moving. Had a small breakfast and coffee. Still would liked to crawl into bed and sleep. Oh well. Hopefully can sleep in tomorrow.
> 
> All of Lucas county and places that get their water from Lake Erie are under a water alert. Seems some algae produced a toxin that has increased. Most stores are out of bottled water, even into the surrounding counties. No drinking, boiling or use other than healthy adults can bathe. Even using dishes washed in the water is a no no. Most restaurants are closed and hospitals are working on their contingency plans. A few allocations have taken place and some people bought huge amounts and sees no selling them with inflated prices. Also some stores have been price gouging. Human nature sure sucks at times of crisis. My DN lives in that country. She's handicapped but luckily her caregivers know about this. Her mom lives in the same county but has well water. She'll take her water and take her home to bathe. Keep the situation in your prayers that it the water situation will improve.
> 
> Agree, Luke just gets cuter. But then, so do all our babies.
> 
> Have a couple pics to post, also a video of my trip through the mountains of VA/NC. Hopefully will work.
> 
> Gen, I know what you mean about those mountain roads. Some start out nice but end up awful. Glad you made it and that everyone is home. Bet they have lots of stories.
> 
> Off I go. Have a great one.
> 
> Kathy


When we first arrived in London we found ourselves in a similar situation- though the wter was OK if we boiled it first so not the same pressure on bottled water. HAad a friend visiting who had just left Africa- she couldn't believer that here she was in England boiling her water still!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen, that was such a nightmare drive! I have done similar- but on a motorbike, and with my brother as pillion/alternate driver- so nothing like the amount of stress- plus I was young- just 23- this was on the roads of the Far North- but Forestry roads and the Ninety Mile Beach which if any of you ever get to NZ I would be directing you to- a real feature of our Island!
> So glad the Hannah's BF is a careful driver, but Travelling Mercies as you say in America, anway!
> I am so glad the pain has subsided!
> Love you!


I could do with some ideas Julie - Maryanne and I are likely to be there mid November to late November. And with David for the last week doing the North Island (having seen the South in the first week). Not a lot of time but all we can afford. Especially with going to Canberra/Goulburn the month before.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Boston ice tea is regular tea with just a bit of cranberry juice added-- they now have two other flavors, one is peach, can't remember other one.
> 
> I fear that water situation may be hitting a lot of places in the not too distant future. In the States we are VERY wasteful with water because there is "always plenty". I'd LOL except it is too serious. our western KS underground Oglala (spell) reservoir is being rapidly depleted by farmers raising crops that require irrigation and by ethanol production and also fracking. Glad I don't live out there.


We have farmers who grow rice and cotton both of which use massive amounts of water- they take the water from a major river which runs through 3 states. We are at the end of this river so the quality that gets to us is usually very poor and not much either. Just don't understand why such a dry country (this is not is the tropical areas which do have high rainfalls) should try to grow these type of crops.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


The had last time I was in the UK said 'recalculating' a lot as well- I had forgotten that. I was always upsetting her and making her work hard! WOnder why they all seem to be women?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that is lovely darowil - well done - I do like the color. who gets to wear it? --- sam


Noone in mind- I just wanted to knit it!


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, I have often thought that! Three of us went, all 3 had lovely meals-- the other two had meals that came with beautiful green beans, mine had just-right broccoli. Two of us brought half of the meal home! I'll have two meals off what I brought home, altho need to get some potatoes so I can have a baked potato with some of it. Very enjoyable meal and trip.


That made it a well worth while meal if you get 3 from it.


----------



## marlark

Sorlenna said:


> How wonderful! I know you are proud of him and he should be proud, too. Have a great time with BFF.


Kudos. It is lovely to know some people still abide by Christian priciples and realize that to those who have been given much, much is expected. I usually did not charge for any services which I donated my time away from the hospital. I cared for elderly and infirm friends and acquaintances who were undergoing medical challenges most of my life. Marlark


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


The trouble is wehn everything is going wrong like that everyone is stressed and so reacting badly. Good that you have been able to sort it out.
And what a relief that something could be salvaged to remake do a cake. What how terrible you must have get seeing all your work a mess- both for yourslef and your grandson and his new wife.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> My dear Betty, it's always a pleasure to see your notes.
> I can sympathize with Kitchener joining not being as neat as you'd like.
> I wanted to tell you about a website that has been my go-to for knitting socks for several years and she explains the Kitchener in simple terms. It's Silvers sock class. (Since discovering that site, I've made about a dozen prs. of socks but none with a design!) It's not a video so you can just read and concentrate and don't have to keep replaying the video. I printed the instructions so I have it to refer to.
> Hope it cools off for you. We've been having rain and more rain the last couple of days. I feel like I need to grow flippers and gills!! LOL!
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> Thanks June. I will definitely check it out as I am getting close on the second sock. Then I will do the toe decreases on both.
> Kansas-g-ma, glad you had a good meal and good fellowship.
> I know what you mean Sorlenna. Lucy has the weirdest pronunciation for some streets and exits.


Now with Toe-up there is no Kitchener-one reason I love toe ups.


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


Lovely sunsets- what a lovley thing to get to see.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish you could package that rain and send KS some!


I wish I could, too. It's been raining off and on since Fri.a.m.! We've had another 2 inches in addition to the July surplus. And we're possibly going to have off and on rain through Tuesday.
Enough already....those rain clouds need to move to the west so all of you westerners can have a share!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


What will you do with 300lbs? Thats a lot


----------



## darowil

Well I've caught up here- but time to turn the computer off now. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I read a little of that site june - thanks - maybe I will get that pair of socks out and see what I can do - I have an inch done - haven't worked on them since. she says to forget the other needles and just concentrate on the two you are working on - hmmm - kind of hard to do - we will see. --- sam


It gets easier with practice,Sam. As I've mentioned before, when I learned to knit in "middle school", the first thing we were taught was knitting socks with four needles. We didn't know it was supposed to be hard so we weren't intimidated!! Ignorance really is bliss in a case like that!!
Good luck...you can do it!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


Oh, babe, my heart goes out to you! I made one DD's wedding cake, about killed my hand, hurt so badly. Never again. At least you managed to salvage some of your work and the hotel was helpful. How creative to come up with that. Good job.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> I've been AWOL for a while, but just know that the KTP has remained in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read the now 17 pages and see what I can catch up on. I know I've missed a lot!


I've missed you but someone had said you're going to the KAP! I know you'll love it!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn so sorry about the cake and DH. Hope that you are feeling better this morning.

Rookie, prayers for patience, hopefully DD will be climbing her way back up and into her normal routine soon!

Sugar praying that your DD sees that he is not good for her or the baby right now and keeps her distance. Prayers for patience for you too.

Love the sunsets over the lake, gorgeous!

Darowil hope that Maryanne gets her surgery done this week. Prayers that nothing delays it!

Wish we had someone that sold local honey. 300 pounds you will be kept busy for a while canning that. do you have to pressure can or hot can? 

Happy Birthday Poledra!! Hope you have a fabulous day!

Caren hugs on the loss of Luna. Always sad when our fur kids leave us. Mayhem is gorgeous, love the brindle colors. Are we hoping he/she lives up to her name? LOL

Off to pick more green beans and get some work done today. Home late yesterday though did find a lot of books for DMIL to keep her busy all winter hopefully! Was nice going to a large town for yard sales, they didnt put out many signs so did some driving at time try to find them. Saw some beautiful houses, lots of sales in the affluent subdivisions. Too much house I guess. Dont know how they do it, 3 story houses all brick and stone gorgeous but too much house for me and definitely dont want the payment. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
Prayers and Im in on the group hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> have you ever run out of toilet paper at an inopportune time?
> this may be your salvation. --- sam
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/10/free-pattern-toilet-paper/


This is probably my top pet peeve! Usually in commercial places I remember to check first but once in a while, in extreme need, I get busy before checking. HATE that. My girls tease me about having lots on hand at home!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


How lovely! I miss sunsets & rises in town. All the pix are so appreciated.


----------



## jknappva

My dearest Marilyn. I'm so sorry. I know you're still upset but try to remember that 10 or 15 years from now, all of you will be telling your great grand children about the disastrous wedding cake saga. There's always something that goes wrong with a wedding! 
When a co worker of mine got married...a large church wedding!! the organist didn't show up. Someone offered to play and I swear, she didn't know a lick of music!!! The worse wedding music of all time!!
The next year she was laughing about the wedding "tragedy"!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


Thanks for the beautiful photos!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra-- happy b-day and many more!

Caren, keep forgetting to offer sympathy for loss of Luna and congrats on Mayhem! What a cutie. It is so hard when we lose a fur baby. 

Sugar, keep hoping DD will come to her senses about bad-news BF. Keep safe!

Lurker, you had said something on a previous page, forgot what, enjoy your comments.

Hugs and prayers to all, even if I didn't mention you. hope you have a good day.


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


Oh, lucky you!! Wish I didn't live an ocean away, I'd sure be knocking at your door to buy some!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from bright and sunny Surrey. Planning a lazy knitting day today and watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sunday photos...


Thank you for more of your lovely garden photos!!
Enjoy your knitting day.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

*PurpleFi* Lovely photographs. I have missed those :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Wow, that is an awful lot of honey. My neighbour is struggling with her hives this year, the bees are misbehaving and causing her no end of sleepless night.


DH has caught a lot of swarms which he doesn't know where they have come from. He has managed not to have many from our bees. I do send your neighbour my sympathy as we know all about bees that haven't read the books


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.
> 
> Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.
> 
> Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.
> 
> Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.
> 
> Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.
> 
> So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.
> 
> Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.
> 
> Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.
> 
> Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.
> 
> And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


Wonderful pictures!! You had fantastic weather. It looks like the trip of a lifetime!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> The had last time I was in the UK said 'recalculating' a lot as well- I had forgotten that. I was always upsetting her and making her work hard! WOnder why they all seem to be women?


Because men will NEVER ask for directions. But will drive in circles for hours!! But from the problems they've been giving you, perhaps men's voices would be more appropriate!!!! No offense,Sam!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> What will you do with 300lbs of honey? Do you sell some or give it away?


He sells it as it as bee keeping isn't cheap to do. There is a ready market for it as local honey is very sort after.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is probably my top pet peeve! Usually in commercial places I remember to check first but once in a while, in extreme need, I get busy before checking. HATE that. My girls tease me about having lots on hand at home!


That's why I always have a handful of Kleenex in my purse!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Nicho, I loved your photos of Lake Louise and the Rockies. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday Kaye!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

How terrible Marilyn. Here you worked so hard only for disaster to strike. I am so sorry this happened. Also sorry that DH got mad about it; it certainly wasn't your fault. Just frustration all around it sounds like. I am thankful that you were able to still present a cake and I'm sure the couple understood and were not upset with you personally. Even the best laid plans can go awry and unfortunately they did in this case. As Sam tells me and others....breath deep.



Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> That's why I always have a handful of Kleenex in my purse!
> Junek


And me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is funny Sam


thewren said:


> have you ever run out of toilet paper at an inopportune time?
> this may be your salvation. --- sam
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/10/free-pattern-toilet-paper/


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't think I've ever seen the sky so red; just beautiful.


Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


----------



## marlark

KateB said:


> When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


And she doesn't talk back.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW.....I love fresh honey. Wish I was close to you I'd buy some from you!


Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nicho you have taken some great pictures. 


nicho said:


> So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.
> 
> Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.
> 
> Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.
> 
> Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.
> 
> Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.
> 
> So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.
> 
> Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.
> 
> Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.
> 
> Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.
> 
> And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


----------



## marlark

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish you could package that rain and send KS some!


I could use some too. My house has only dirt from this prolonged drought and hadnt recovered from the last one.


----------



## Sorlenna

Normaedern said:


> He sells it as it as bee keeping isn't cheap to do. There is a ready market for it as local honey is very sort after.


Congrats on so much honey! I just finished up a bottle my sis-in-law gave us last year and we have a local group here that we buy from every year at the arts & crafts fair. Love it and it helps with our allergies.

*Happy birthday, Kaye!*

Today is also my oldest DD's birthday, so you are in good company.


----------



## marlark

Spider said:


> Dear Ohio Joy, you are one busy lady. You do so much and get so much done.
> I so wish I was there to see all the squares. It must be so amazing to see them all come together and what a big job to take on.
> I am getting kinda tired myself but also restless and sometimes that means I can't sleep or will have trouble sleeping..
> Maybe a hot bath will help.
> Take care and make sure you rest.


It takes time to reestablish a sleep pattern. Believe me I know.


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.
> 
> Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.
> 
> Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.
> 
> Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.
> 
> Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.
> 
> So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.
> 
> Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.
> 
> Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.
> 
> Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.
> 
> And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


Lovely pictures as always. Making me think that a trip to Western Canada is long overdue. I was due to go to Vancouver a few years ago and then circumstances stopped me going and I've never got round .o re-booking. Great bear pictures and a great farewell shot of the rockies.
.


----------



## martina

Re the wedding cake disaster. My friend had her wedding cake turned upside down and slammed on the side table by the head waiter when he couldn't cut through the icing which had set really hard as royal icing did. Her dad went to the resue along with one of the waitresses. Everybody else , bride included, was laughing too much ! 
A boy I knew was an usher at his sister's wedding when their mother collapsed. They took her into a side room, he stepped in to give the bride away as his dad went with mum , insisting that she would not want to spoil the day for her daughter in any way. At the end of the reception they learned that she had had a massive heart attack and died then. Since then I have always thought of other things that happen at weddings as minor inconveniences.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Re the wedding cake disaster. My friend had her wedding cake turned upside down and slammed on the side table by the head waiter when he couldn't cut through the icing which had set really hard as royal icing did. Her dad went to the resue along with one of the waitresses. Everybody else , bride included, was laughing too much !
> A boy I knew was an usher at his sister's wedding when their mother collapsed. They took her into a side room, he stepped in to give the bride away as his dad went with mum. It was only after that they discovered that she had in fact


Oh where is the punchline??!!


----------



## Normaedern

Sorlenna said:


> Congrats on so much honey! I just finished up a bottle my sis-in-law gave us last year and we have a local group here that we buy from every year at the arts & crafts fair. Love it and it helps with our allergies.
> 
> *Happy birthday, Kaye!*
> 
> Today is also my oldest DD's birthday, so you are in good company.


Thank you. I must admit the honey is lovely.
*Happy birthday, Kaye*


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Kaye!!!!


And a very happy birthday from me!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Congrats on so much honey! I just finished up a bottle my sis-in-law gave us last year and we have a local group here that we buy from every year at the arts & crafts fair. Love it and it helps with our allergies.
> 
> *Happy birthday, Kaye!*
> 
> Today is also my oldest DD's birthday, so you are in good company.


Happy birthday to your DD!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Hope you have a fantastic birthday, Kaye!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Question....I just posted some pictures of Bearizona on the July 25th KTP...is there an easy way to transfer that to this week's KTP? Can I cut & paste pictures?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Question....I just posted some pictures of Bearizona on the July 25th KTP...is there an easy way to transfer that to this week's KTP? Can I cut & paste pictures?
> Carol il/oh


Why not just post the link to the page? I went and looked at the pics--looks like a great time!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, how kind and generous of your DH to play a concert for charity.
Love pix of Lake Louis and sunset.
It's raining. Oh my, special for our high desert. A nice soft rain. Took Maya to the Alano club and threw his ball out onto the desert for him. I was nice and dry under the patio roof.
Have to pack today as we are going to spend Mon. Night in Loma Linda. I have g/e appt. Mon. And dental school appt. Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


Oh my, sometimes the fates just conspire against us, it is heartbreaking though when you've put so much into something to make it so special and then something like that happens. I hope that you were able to get a good night sleep and feel better about everything this morning. At least he realized and apologized, that was a very good thing. 
Lots of Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Railyn, so sorry to hear about your day and vent away. Why is it that our DH always get upset when we feel bad ourselves and has if we planned on things happening. I am sure the cake was fine and remember they are just as married. Don't need a fancy cake to be married and that is definetly not what the day was all about . You don't need the stress, so take a deep breath and just sit and unwind . Someday you will all look back and unwind.
> Like my mother in law on her only daughters big wedding day, went through the whole day with her wig on backwards and no one told her. That was back in the days women wore wigs when they didn't have to just had them. Now we laugh at it. We are here for you. Just get some rest.you can make a cake for me anytime!!!! I have a 41first wedding anniversary coming up real soon?!?!?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm down by DD's and up to fo antibiotic push through ghe PIC line. I made a snack and gatorade too. She's not been feeding herself nor exercising so think it's time for Mommy Boot Camp.. It 's been a month since the first surgery.
> 
> Marilyn...calming waves and big hugs.
> 
> Love the sunsets.


Oh no, if she's not eating and such, it's definitely time for Mommy Boot Camp, sending positive thoughts for her healing.


----------



## flyty1n

So sorry about the cake snafu, but you should be congratulated on your creative recovery. That was awesome and the epitome of quick and clever thinking. Pat yourself on the back for having survived in such fine form.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from bright and sunny Surrey. Planning a lazy knitting day today and watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sunday photos...


Lovely, I need to plant a pot of rhubarb next spring. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.
> 
> Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.
> 
> Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.
> 
> Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.
> 
> Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.
> 
> So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.
> 
> Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.
> 
> Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.
> 
> Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.
> 
> And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


Beautiful, bears are amazing but glad you were in a car when you saw them.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Railyn so sorry about the cake and DH. Hope that you are feeling better this morning.
> 
> Rookie, prayers for patience, hopefully DD will be climbing her way back up and into her normal routine soon!
> 
> Sugar praying that your DD sees that he is not good for her or the baby right now and keeps her distance. Prayers for patience for you too.
> 
> Love the sunsets over the lake, gorgeous!
> 
> Darowil hope that Maryanne gets her surgery done this week. Prayers that nothing delays it!
> 
> Wish we had someone that sold local honey. 300 pounds you will be kept busy for a while canning that. do you have to pressure can or hot can?
> 
> Happy Birthday Poledra!! Hope you have a fabulous day!
> 
> Caren hugs on the loss of Luna. Always sad when our fur kids leave us. Mayhem is gorgeous, love the brindle colors. Are we hoping he/she lives up to her name? LOL
> 
> Off to pick more green beans and get some work done today. Home late yesterday though did find a lot of books for DMIL to keep her busy all winter hopefully! Was nice going to a large town for yard sales, they didnt put out many signs so did some driving at time try to find them. Saw some beautiful houses, lots of sales in the affluent subdivisions. Too much house I guess. Dont know how they do it, 3 story houses all brick and stone gorgeous but too much house for me and definitely dont want the payment.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> Prayers and Im in on the group hugs


Thank you, hoping for a quiet day. Oh I forgot, I have a puppy, won't be tooooo quiet. lol She just chewed my elbow for not paying her proper attention, good thing she doesn't really use her teeth unless on dismantling her stuffed toys. :roll: 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Poledra-- happy b-day and many more!
> 
> Caren, keep forgetting to offer sympathy for loss of Luna and congrats on Mayhem! What a cutie. It is so hard when we lose a fur baby.
> 
> Sugar, keep hoping DD will come to her senses about bad-news BF. Keep safe!
> 
> Lurker, you had said something on a previous page, forgot what, enjoy your comments.
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all, even if I didn't mention you. hope you have a good day.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Kaye!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Congrats on so much honey! I just finished up a bottle my sis-in-law gave us last year and we have a local group here that we buy from every year at the arts & crafts fair. Love it and it helps with our allergies.
> 
> *Happy birthday, Kaye!*
> 
> Today is also my oldest DD's birthday, so you are in good company.


Thank you. Happy Birthday to you DD, it is indeed a good day to be born.  Just ask one of us, we'll tell you.


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I must admit the honey is lovely.
> *Happy birthday, Kaye*


Thank you. Fresh honey would be fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And a very happy birthday from me!!
> Junek


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Hi, all, we got home from camping last night, we only do about 3days at a time, or get bored. We had fish(northern pike) to eat each night &brought enough home for tonight. It was so smoky up there my eyes burned & sinuses blocked up, I'm not sure where the smoke is from but Think the NWT. Thank goodness it's not so bad at home.
I have probably missed lots, will have to go back & check out all the new recipes Sam. Thanks for all your work again.
Sam, sorry the boys didn't win their game but they sure gave it a good try. Love the blonde joke
Machristie, hope this chemo will do the job for Jack & nit make him too sick.
Nicho, lovely photos, Lake Louise is certainly a special place but sure wouldn't try swimming there. Our lakes here still had ice until the first of June but they don't get glacier run off during the summer so a little warmer although the kids still come out blue sometimes.
Darowil, the banksia pullover is lovely, great knitting & Sorleena, great designing.
Kate, Luke is so cute & the bunny hugs is really nice.
Gwen, following a GPS in rural areas is often very scary, they take you hthe shortest route, regardless of road conditions. Didn't you hear about the Canadian couple who got lost, I think it was in Montana on a logging road in winter, he died, she was found in the car after 3 weeks. We have a GPS but always carry paper road maps too. Glad there was no lasting disasters, & you are feeling better after a nights rest. was the snake in Brantleys backpack poisonous? I'd have had a heart attack, we only have garter snakes & they freak me out, I'd never survive where there were large poisonous snakes.
I saw all the discussion about football, I don't understand a game where one poor sucker has the ball & 25 guys all want to jump on top of him, maybe if I understood the game it would be OK but I have never been much of a sports fan. 
Well must get off here & out to the garden. Will try to catch up later, only up to page 10.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Hope you have a fantastic birthday, Kaye!!
> Junek


Thank you very much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> Re the wedding cake disaster. My friend had her wedding cake turned upside down and slammed on the side table by the head waiter when he couldn't cut through the icing which had set really hard as royal icing did. Her dad went to the resue along with one of the waitresses. Everybody else , bride included, was laughing too much !
> A boy I knew was an usher at his sister's wedding when their mother collapsed. They took her into a side room, he stepped in to give the bride away as his dad went with mum , insisting that she would not want to spoil the day for her daughter in any way. At the end of the reception they learned that she had had a massive heart attack and died then. Since then I have always thought of other things that happen at weddings as minor inconveniences.


First was very funny and last was just sad. But really puts cake disaster into perspective.


----------



## martina

Kansas g-ma said:


> First was very funny and last was just sad. But really puts cake disaster into perspective.


It does, doesn't 't it. Including my veil blowing off just as the photos were being taken before I entered the church and the photographer and his assistant chasing after it, meanwhile all the guests were standing waiting as the organist had been told I was outside and started "here comes the bride" and I didn't for quite a while. They all thought I had changed my mind.


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday Kaye. I hope you're having a wonderful day. x


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye. I hope you're having a wonderful day. x


Thank you.


----------



## purl2diva

Have a great day, Kaye.


----------



## Sandy

Lake Chelan is in eastern Washington. Here is a photo of the sunset site this morning. Taken about an hour ago(before the smoke from the forest fires effected the sky), and another one an hour later.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> Lake Chelan is in eastern Washington. Here is a photo of the sunset site this morning. Taken about an hour ago(before the smoke from the forest fires effected the sky), and another one an hour later.


Oh, goodness, poor people with sinus problems or allergies!


----------



## martina

Are the fires getting worse? Are they near you?


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday Kaye! I hope it is a wonderful day for you!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Kaye,


----------



## Sandy

martina said:


> Are the fires getting worse? Are they near you?


No they are west and north of me. But have been burning for almost a month now. Did get a little rain yesterday but probably not enough to help fires. We don't smell the smoke unless the wind is blowing in our direction and it was last night before the rain hit. It is a beautiful day today but hazy sky. The lake is still blue.


----------



## Sandy

I've caught up so will go watch the races. The Seafair hydro race is on and also Nascar race at Pocano is on so we are flipping back and forth.

I need some prayers sent my way. 

You know the saying " If it wasn't for bad luck I would have any luck at all". Well it has happened again...last night we went to go to the store and the car sounded horrible and the engine light came on. We can't have it checked until tomorrow, but the really bad news is that I have no money to do anything once we find out the cause so we may be stranded here after our 16 day stay is up.


----------



## Normaedern

Sandy said:


> Lake Chelan is in eastern Washington. Here is a photo of the sunset site this morning. Taken about an hour ago(before the smoke from the forest fires effected the sky), and another one an hour later.


Wonderful pictures! Thank you.


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Kaye!


----------



## jheiens

Did we miss Southern Gal's birthday? Or am I the only one out of the loop?

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Birthday Kaye!


----------



## jknappva

Our weatherman said on Friday that there was a haze on the horizon from the fires in the Canadian North West Territories. He said there were 150 fires!!! You'd have to live on the coast to see it because the haze was just visible over the ocean. Of course, after 2 days the wind may have shifted to take it away from us.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

A friend's DH told her this quote which she sent to me and I'm sharing because many of you have cats: 
"a cat is a velociraptor in a fur coat with an outsized sense of entitlement."

It is from a book he is reading. Fits my inside cat to a T.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> might have to consider that-- would work, I think, if I kept the holes small (and I do have a drill). I'm going to try another store today and see what their soakers are like. Might have big enough size I could use the "cut it off and fix it" stuff that the other type won't take. Center is too small.


I bought some drip pipe from Lee Valley & they also sell irrigation kits that are quite reasonably priced. You can buy 100 ft rolls of plastic pipe that you poke a hole in & attach a smaller hose & direct water wherever you want it. They also have tiny sprinklers that fit the 1/4 inch hoses. I think they sell to the US or maybe you could find it at a garden center but here they are much more expensive.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?cat=2,2280&p=49657


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn, so sorry you had a disaster with the cake after all your work.at least they were able to find a replacement on short notice. Did you come home early because you were upset, I hope not.



Railyn said:


> tonight I am in need of all the tea and sympathy you can sp air, I worked so hard yesterday and did a three tier wedding cake for my grandson. Just about everything that could go wrong did but I ended up with a presentable cake. We got dry ice to pack around it. When we started for the wedding the dry ice was almost gone so we stopped and got another piece. When I looked at the cake to put the dry ice in the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the bottom layer. Fixable but not what I wanted. when we got to the wedding site, I looked at the cake only to discover that it had fallen over and was a "fat mess". I wanted to cry but had to keep myself together. DH got mad at me because and threw a quiet temper fit. He didn't say anything but I knew he was good and mad at me.
> We were late to the ceremony as the park wasn't marked on the road but we got there just as the ceremony was starting.
> While the ceremony was in progress, one son-in-law went to the grocery store and got some sheet cakes. We took the feathers off the cake and the resturant where the reception was held put the cakes together to make a wedding cake. We left before they cut the cake so didn't see it.
> We are home now, DH has gone to bed and I am watching TU and trying to get myself together, By the way DH apologized and I am OK with it. Just upset and need to calm down. I just know this is a safe place to vent.
> I did get some pictures of the orginal cake and will post them when I figure out how to do it. Thank you for being such kind friends.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAYE and many many more. xx


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures sandy - thanks for sharing and have a good time. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


----------



## gagesmom

Finally caught up. Just after 5pm here.

Happy Birthday Kaye- hoping that you have a fan-tab-u-lous day.

Been missing for the last few days. Have been working a lot of 8 hour shifts. Yesterday and the day before I have been a zombie in need of sleep. Haven't gotten any knitting done in the last few days. 

Have today off and I slept til 1pm. Got the laundry done and needs to be folded. Have had the dogs out several times. Took out recycling. Need to get Gage or Greg to take out the garbage.

I am happy to have caught up and now I am off.
Tty all later.


----------



## iamsam

angelam - go here --- sam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chelan



angelam said:


> What beautiful skies! Where is Lake Chelan?


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like it might last me over the winter - how lucky are you to have fresh honey like that - do you sell the excess? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


----------



## iamsam

that was going to be my next question - beautiful shawl. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That is my GD, Ollie. I knitted the shawl and he is just an hour old. He is now one year!


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Poledra and SouthernGal. May your day be filled with wonderful blessings.

Railyn...So sorry to hear of the cake situation. We were warned when we got married many years ago that the heat can cause such things to happen to cakes, so don't beat yourself up over it. Glad that things could be worked out and you made it to the wedding.

I haven't read much today as I just got on and will read backward, but I wanted to extend my birthday wishes. Matthew is coming along on the dog drawing. He has finished all three of the dogs and is now progressing with the window sections of the drawing. He is doing an awesome job. He is getting many compliments on it and even sold some of his cards today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Now with Toe-up there is no Kitchener-one reason I love toe ups.


I have to try toe up sometime,I have trouble with the Kitchener stitch too.


----------



## iamsam

buddah is looking quite serene today. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from bright and sunny Surrey. Planning a lazy knitting day today and watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> Sunday photos...


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> buddah is looking quite serene today. --- sam


Hi Sam, it's being surrounded by the garden that does it. I have had a nice day sitting in the garden knitting and now I am watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.

The KAP starts 2 months today :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures nicho - it really is a beautiful part of the world - I think your husband must be quite a guy - he is always smiling. --- sam



nicho said:


> So much has happened on the TP since I last checked in - I really will have to start taking notes.
> 
> Gwen, sorry to hear about your nightmare trip to collect the family. Hope you have recovered by now.
> 
> Sam, sorry the boys lost their game.
> 
> Caren, good to see you posting. Your new puppy is adorable but hugs on the loss of Luna.
> 
> Railyn, I can share your disappointment re the wedding cake. try not to be too hard on yourself.
> 
> So many great photos - I do love that you share what is happening in your lives.
> 
> Kate, what a delightful grandson you have.
> 
> Cathy, good luck dealing with the boyfriend (or is definitely ex-boyfriend?) Sounds like he still needs to do a lot of growing up. Hope DD realises this. Serena looks to be such a happy baby. What a cutie she is.
> 
> Thanks for all the remarks about the Lake Louise photos. If you ever get the chance to go, don't hesitate. It has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.
> 
> From Lake Louise we drove down to Banff on the Bow Valley Parkway instead of the main highway, hoping to see some more bears. We were well rewarded with 2 sightings of bears right by the side of the road and one other quite a long way off. After no bear sightings in 10 days in Alaska and our first 4 days in Canada, we had all but given up hope of seeing any and then, on our last day in Canada, we saw so many from the chairlift at Lake Louise, so to see 2 more so close after that was really the icing on the cake. Our final stop in Canada was at the lovely little town of Canmore where we stayed at an English styled inn with a lovely garden eating area.
> 
> And now it is time for bed after a pretty busy weekend. Maybe a few rows of knitting first! Night all.


----------



## irishrose24

Thanks for the tea party Sam! - and the terrific recipes- Where to start? Hmmm?? I guess I'll start with the Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits as we have a friend going to stop by whose gluten intolerant. This should delight him as he's always in search of foods that he can have to eat. Although there are more restaurants that serve gluten free foods out there, many places still do not which provide challenges for him. Anyway, thanks for all the yummy and useful recipes. I always enjoy trying them and a lot of them have become family favorites! Also thanks for the drain tips, I have one that is going to benefit from them- well, at least I hope to!


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, Kaye.

Prayers for Sandi.

I bought a $9.99 hibiscus today at Home Depot. The flowers are a pale yellow with a light lavender center. Have never seen any like this before.

Going to a Lyle Lovett concert tonight at the Minnesota Zoo with daughter and two of her friends. Fun!! I not only like his singing, but love his "Large Band" and back-up singers. Jack said he is feeling the best he has felt for quite a while. (I think it might be the steroid he takes day before, day of and day after treatment to prevent possible rash the chemo might cause.)


----------



## iamsam

because a man would recalculate once and then get mad and throw up his arms and tell you to buy a map. rotflmao --- sam



darowil said:


> The had last time I was in the UK said 'recalculating' a lot as well- I had forgotten that. I was always upsetting her and making her work hard! WOnder why they all seem to be women?


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Re the wedding cake disaster. My friend had her wedding cake turned upside down and slammed on the side table by the head waiter when he couldn't cut through the icing which had set really hard as royal icing did. Her dad went to the resue along with one of the waitresses. Everybody else , bride included, was laughing too much !
> A boy I knew was an usher at his sister's wedding when their mother collapsed. They took her into a side room, he stepped in to give the bride away as his dad went with mum , insisting that she would not want to spoil the day for her daughter in any way. At the end of the reception they learned that she had had a massive heart attack and died then. Since then I have always thought of other things that happen at weddings as minor inconveniences.


OMG, what a terrible way to remember a wedding day. Our neighbor was going to his granddaughters wedding, he got dressed, sat in his recliner to wait for his ride & was found dead there a few minutes later.


----------



## iamsam

I can't fault you for telling the truth june - rotflmao ---sam



jknappva said:


> Because men will NEVER ask for directions. But will drive in circles for hours!! But from the problems they've been giving you, perhaps men's voices would be more appropriate!!!! No offense,Sam!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

it's kaye's birthday? oh - happy birthday kaye - have a uber great day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Kaye!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, Kaye, hope it's a great one.

I was out in the garden all morning, pulled tons of weeds & poppies before they go to seed. It's amazing how things grow in this heat.
I picked purple beans, lettuce, peas & found the first 2 cucumbers. Too bad everything is ready at once.
Joy, I read that you were making dills, have you tried dilled carrots? They are a favorite around here. There are a few rasberries starting to get ripe. 
Tomorrow I think I will do some mustard bean pickles.
Great photos. Sandy that smoke is terrible. It was like that at Lac des Iles the last few days while we were there.


----------



## iamsam

and I can hardly wait for it to start. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, it's being surrounded by the garden that does it. I have had a nice day sitting in the garden knitting and now I am watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> The KAP starts 2 months today :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marlark

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Poledra and SouthernGal. May your day be filled with wonderful blessings.
> 
> Railyn...So sorry to hear of the cake situation. We were warned when we got married many years ago that the heat can cause such things to happen to cakes, so don't beat yourself up over it. Glad that things could be worked out and you made it to the wedding.
> 
> I haven't read much today as I just got on and will read backward, but I wanted to extend my birthday wishes. Matthew is coming along on the dog drawing. He has finished all three of the dogs and is now progressing with the window sections of the drawing. He is doing an awesome job. He is getting many compliments on it and even sold some of his cards today.


My congratulation to Matt re: the quality of his drawings. They show inate talent, keen vision and learning expression and fur are really difficult to learn. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> I bought a $9.99 hibiscus today at Home Depot. The flowers are a pale yellow with a light lavender center. Have never seen any like this before.


That sounds like a lovely flower! Will you bring it inside in the winter or is this a hardy one?


----------



## iamsam

irishrose - I bet you knit that beautiful argyle sock - lovely - and welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you will visit us often and share pictures of some of your work - we will be here all week - tea at the ready and always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



irishrose24 said:


> Thanks for the tea party Sam! - and the terrific recipes- Where to start? Hmmm?? I guess I'll start with the Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits as we have a friend going to stop by whose gluten intolerant. This should delight him as he's always in search of foods that he can have to eat. Although there are more restaurants that serve gluten free foods out there, many places still do not which provide challenges for him. Anyway, thanks for all the yummy and useful recipes. I always enjoy trying them and a lot of them have become family favorites! Also thanks for the drain tips, I have one that is going to benefit from them- well, at least I hope to!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> angelam - go here --- sam
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chelan


Thanks Sam.


----------



## irishrose24

Railyn- so sorry to hear about the cake especially after all the work you put into it.  

nicho- Enjoyed your Canada trip pictures! :thumbup: 

Kansas g-ma-Love the sunrise! :thumbup: 

cmaliza- Loved your pics-yarn shop looks luscious!

Gweniepooh- Sorry you had a nightmarish trip-glad everyone is now home safe.


----------



## marlark

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend's DH told her this quote which she sent to me and I'm sharing because many of you have cats:
> "a cat is a velociraptor in a fur coat with an outsized sense of entitlement."
> 
> It is from a book he is reading. Fits my inside cat to a T.


Definition Please. Marlark


----------



## marlark

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Kaye, hope it's a great one.
> 
> I was out in the garden all morning, pulled tons of weeds & poppies before they go to seed. It's amazing how things grow in this heat.
> I picked purple beans, lettuce, peas & found the first 2 cucumbers. Too bad everything is ready at once.
> Joy, I read that you were making dills, have you tried dilled carrots? They are a favorite around here. There are a few rasberries starting to get ripe.
> Tomorrow I think I will do some mustard bean pickles.
> Great photos. Sandy that smoke is terrible. It was like that at Lac des Iles the last few days while we were there.


That looks like a typical summer day in smoggy LA.


----------



## sassafras123

Pacer, you might think about sending a dozen examples of Matthews cards to Hallmark or other card company. I'd look through card racks to see what company is doing drawings for front of cards. I would think dog cards would sell well.
Took Maya for walk. So fun as we have had a light rain this morning. Desert smells great.


----------



## Bulldog

MARILYN, I am so sorry you had such a bad experience. I am sure if you were able to salvage any of it, it was just fine. Husbands can say things in a second that hurt then afterwards act as if nothing is wrong. It is hard to forget mean words once they have been spoken. You did not deserve this and I am so sorry it happened to you.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE. Hope it was absolutely wonderful.
SANDY, Prayers going up for you.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Did we miss Southern Gal's birthday? Or am I the only one out of the loop?
> 
> Ohio Joy


No, you're right it's today (3rd).......Happy Birthday Donna!


----------



## Bulldog

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DONNA1 Hope you were made to feel as special as you are.

It is a little cooler here today as we had some rain. I hope it will stay this way as I need to do some much needed housework.
Had good morning at church. I came right home and took a long nap. Now, I will get on knitting and watch the boob tube.


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy birthday, Donna!*

Railyard market was interesting (but I had no cash!) and we walked down to the Wheels museum after, where we saw old model trains, old cars, a tractor and fire engine. It's still in process but worth walking through.

I've started a project--more on this later.


----------



## pacer

Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.

I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


----------



## KateB

Sandy said:


> I've caught up so will go watch the races. The Seafair hydro race is on and also Nascar race at Pocano is on so we are flipping back and forth.
> 
> I need some prayers sent my way.
> 
> You know the saying " If it wasn't for bad luck I would have any luck at all". Well it has happened again...last night we went to go to the store and the car sounded horrible and the engine light came on. We can't have it checked until tomorrow, but the really bad news is that I have no money to do anything once we find out the cause so we may be stranded here after our 16 day stay is up.


I hope your car can be sorted easily. Good wishes coming your way.


----------



## martina

Matthew is a very talented artist. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> Wonderful pictures!! You had fantastic weather. It looks like the trip of a lifetime!
> Junek


Thanks June and yes, it was the trip of a lifetime even with DH's medical emergency. But what is a trip without some drama to talk about later?


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend's DH told her this quote which she sent to me and I'm sharing because many of you have cats:
> "a cat is a velociraptor in a fur coat with an outsized sense of entitlement."
> 
> It is from a book he is reading. Fits my inside cat to a T.


And both of ours!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

nicho said:


> Thanks June and yes, it was the trip of a lifetime even with DH's medical emergency. But what is a trip without some drama to talk about later?


Glad it wasn't too serious & didn't spoil your trip.

I forgot to say welcome to all the new folks.

Pacer, Matthews drawings are great!


----------



## jknappva

irishrose24 said:


> Thanks for the tea party Sam! - and the terrific recipes- Where to start? Hmmm?? I guess I'll start with the Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits as we have a friend going to stop by whose gluten intolerant. This should delight him as he's always in search of foods that he can have to eat. Although there are more restaurants that serve gluten free foods out there, many places still do not which provide challenges for him. Anyway, thanks for all the yummy and useful recipes. I always enjoy trying them and a lot of them have become family favorites! Also thanks for the drain tips, I have one that is going to benefit from them- well, at least I hope to!


Glad you joined us...I don't think I've seen your avatar name before. Welcome and come back often. We'd love to know what's going on in your life. Do you have any knitting on your needles?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kaye.
> 
> Prayers for Sandi.
> 
> I bought a $9.99 hibiscus today at Home Depot. The flowers are a pale yellow with a light lavender center. Have never seen any like this before.
> 
> Going to a Lyle Lovett concert tonight at the Minnesota Zoo with daughter and two of her friends. Fun!! I not only like his singing, but love his "Large Band" and back-up singers. Jack said he is feeling the best he has felt for quite a while. (I think it might be the steroid he takes day before, day of and day after treatment to prevent possible rash the chemo might cause.)


The hibiscus sounds lovely. You'll have to share a picture of it. Love LL's singing.
Glad that Jack is feeling better, whatever the cause!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I can't fault you for telling the truth june - rotflmao ---sam


Thanks, Sam. You KNOW I didn't include you! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

June...Is your sister taking pictures for us this weekend? I do love the shop kitty. Good thing the kitty is not spoiled at all! I do love the wild horses and the harbor pictures.


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> He sells it as it as bee keeping isn't cheap to do. There is a ready market for it as local honey is very sort after.


For a long time we got all the honey we needed from David's parents. They had a farm and a man used there land to keep his hives on and paid them in honey.


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Definition Please. Marlark


Velociraptor is a type of meat eating dinosaur, Marlark.
Junek


----------



## marlark

KateB said:


> I hope your car can be sorted easily. Good wishes coming your way.


I hope that it won't be too expensive. Marlark


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> No, you're right it's today (3rd).......Happy Birthday Donna!


And a happy birthday from me, too, Donna!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


So sorry to hear your health problems may be returning! Hope the Dr can help.
Matthew is a very talented young man.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Woke to almost freezing this morning- went down to 0.9C (freezing is 0C). Coldest night for over 100 years I think I heard and coldest August night on record. A lovely crisp cold- I had some library books due back and decided to take a short walk (like 1 minute away!) to return them in the cold. Can tell it will be a lovely day.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Because men will NEVER ask for directions. But will drive in circles for hours!! But from the problems they've been giving you, perhaps men's voices would be more appropriate!!!! No offense,Sam!
> Junek


But they should be good at giving them shouldn't they? Actually David is more likely to ask than me- partly becuase I know I will do well to keep the first 2 instructions in my head!


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> June...Is your sister taking pictures for us this weekend? I do love the shop kitty. Good thing the kitty is not spoiled at all! I do love the wild horses and the harbor pictures.


I'll send some pictures if the visitors that "crashed" the party tomorrow.
Unfortunately, I had to miss the family reunion. It started pouring rain 1/2 hour before we were going to leave. My daughter went and had a great time. There are a few pictures I'll share. But most of them have family members that I'm not sure would mind having their picture on the internet. I'll share tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Re the wedding cake disaster. My friend had her wedding cake turned upside down and slammed on the side table by the head waiter when he couldn't cut through the icing which had set really hard as royal icing did. Her dad went to the resue along with one of the waitresses. Everybody else , bride included, was laughing too much !
> A boy I knew was an usher at his sister's wedding when their mother collapsed. They took her into a side room, he stepped in to give the bride away as his dad went with mum , insisting that she would not want to spoil the day for her daughter in any way. At the end of the reception they learned that she had had a massive heart attack and died then. Since then I have always thought of other things that happen at weddings as minor inconveniences.


How horrid- nothing could be worse than that could it? Not a wedding anniversary you would want to remember.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Kaye- hope you had a lovely day- as you day is close to be finished.

And to your DD Sorlenna


----------



## StellaK

Sam--There is another puzzle site. It is called NickMom and there is a new 104 piece puzzle every day to work. If you do not join and pay a fee which I have not done, it is only available to you on the day published. There are some very challenging cuts to the puzzles.
Also Jigidi.com has many free puzzles and you can vary the number of pieces. Stella


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Southern Gal.

Pacer-Matthew's drawings are just wonderful-you feel as though you can reach out and touch those lovely faces.


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Woke to almost freezing this morning- went down to 0.9C (freezing is 0C). Coldest night for over 100 years I think I heard and coldest August night on record. A lovely crisp cold- I had some library books due back and decided to take a short walk (like 1 minute away!) to return them in the cold. Can tell it will be a lovely day.


That would have been a warm day for us during the winter. Sometimes people will run around in just a sweatshirt and jeans when if gets to 32 degrees F (0 degrees C). It just depends on whether it is the start of winter or the end. Stay warm and think of warmer days coming your way.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> It does, doesn't 't it. Including my veil blowing off just as the photos were being taken before I entered the church and the photographer and his assistant chasing after it, meanwhile all the guests were standing waiting as the organist had been told I was outside and started "here comes the bride" and I didn't for quite a while. They all thought I had changed my mind.


Thats a funny one.

Vicky got a call a few hours before her wedding to be told that the matching cars weren't available. Cancelled them and used cars already around, roped my brother into driving the main car and I dashed out to get ribbons to put on the cars. Here you can see how close it was to the time to go when we were adding the ribbons with David and DB dressed. And may as well add one I think I might have put on before. David with the footwear he ahd with him! Thongs (flip flops). The groom had to go to our place on his way to the church and picl up shoes and socks for David. And then the delay at the church was David finding his shoes and putting them. Better than chasing a veil and replacing it though. 
It was a 43C day (110) so shoes didn't occur to David until time to put them on! Also rather warm to be putting on the ribbons once all dressed as well. I was hanging around giving advice and taking the photos.

Maryanne just reminded me that when we went to wedding in Glasgow David forgot his socks!And he had a role in the reception. We can't actually remember what he did. As home was London couldn't just get someone to drop home and pick them up.

In total contrast just heard it was over 120 years since we had such a cold August night as last night!


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> Lake Chelan is in eastern Washington. Here is a photo of the sunset site this morning. Taken about an hour ago(before the smoke from the forest fires effected the sky), and another one an hour later.


What a lovley spot you have there- for the sunset and the views. Even the smoke looks lovely- though it is not in any other respect.


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> I've caught up so will go watch the races. The Seafair hydro race is on and also Nascar race at Pocano is on so we are flipping back and forth.
> 
> I need some prayers sent my way.
> 
> You know the saying " If it wasn't for bad luck I would have any luck at all". Well it has happened again...last night we went to go to the store and the car sounded horrible and the engine light came on. We can't have it checked until tomorrow, but the really bad news is that I have no money to do anything once we find out the cause so we may be stranded here after our 16 day stay is up.


Oh no- praying that it is only a minor problem, though doesn't sound like it. Or money to repair it.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. Just after 5pm here.
> 
> Happy Birthday Kaye- hoping that you have a fan-tab-u-lous day.
> 
> Been missing for the last few days. Have been working a lot of 8 hour shifts. Yesterday and the day before I have been a zombie in need of sleep. Haven't gotten any knitting done in the last few days.
> 
> Have today off and I slept til 1pm. Got the laundry done and needs to be folded. Have had the dogs out several times. Took out recycling. Need to get Gage or Greg to take out the garbage.
> 
> I am happy to have caught up and now I am off.
> Tty all later.


You sound like you getting a lot of hours at Walmart. Just as well you aren't trying to do do the pizza place as well. Do youwant this many hours? Hopwe you get help at home while you sre working so many hours.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to try toe up sometime,I have trouble with the Kitchener stitch too.


Turkish Cast On is easy for toes. And then the only thing to do is make sure you have a loose cast-off so they go over the heel-always helpful I have found. I do have a couple of lovely socks which are very hard to get on until I leant a loose cast off.
And if you do short row heels you can use the same heel as for top down


----------



## darowil

irishrose24 said:


> Thanks for the tea party Sam! - and the terrific recipes- Where to start? Hmmm?? I guess I'll start with the Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits as we have a friend going to stop by whose gluten intolerant. This should delight him as he's always in search of foods that he can have to eat. Although there are more restaurants that serve gluten free foods out there, many places still do not which provide challenges for him. Anyway, thanks for all the yummy and useful recipes. I always enjoy trying them and a lot of them have become family favorites! Also thanks for the drain tips, I have one that is going to benefit from them- well, at least I hope to!


Welcome to the Tea Party- we love others joining us.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, you might think about sending a dozen examples of Matthews cards to Hallmark or other card company. I'd look through card racks to see what company is doing drawings for front of cards. I would think dog cards would sell well.
> Took Maya for walk. So fun as we have had a light rain this morning. Desert smells great.


And I love the Bulldog- my football team are the Bulldogs. (hence my avatar, a toy bulldog wearing a scarf in the team colours).

Pacer just saw the drawing in its frame- looking really good. Isn't it hard to draw in the car? Guess it gives him something to do.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> Definition Please. Marlark


That IS the definition of a cat-- and a velociraptor is one of the smaller but vicious dinosaurs. A very fierce creature.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> That would have been a warm day for us during the winter. Sometimes people will run around in just a sweatshirt and jeans when if gets to 32 degrees F (0 degrees C). It just depends on whether it is the start of winter or the end. Stay warm and think of warmer days coming your way.


I don't want to think of warm days to come- they will be HOT!
I almost commented before on how interesting are our perspectives. Expected cold mornings in London and even when we liived up in the hills near here but here it is very cold. Although I like winter I wouldn't like a really cold winter, though easier to get warm than cold. And like you said it depends as well on what you are used to- at the beginning of winter cold feels much colder, and heat worse at the beginning of summer.
The Texan I was talking to last night is loving the cold weather here (though her daughter told me that her mother was actually born in Victoria so she is not Texan but Victorian. Was surprised when the mother said she came from Texas as I hadn't picked up any real accent-figured it was the nosie in the hall. Heard a little once I knew, but as I said to her daughter knowing she was born in Australia explained the minimal accent). The couple are visiting their daughter who is living over here.


----------



## darowil

And nor to get dressed and head out for my first knitting of my Monday. Know our regular student is not coming but there may be someone new so we will go in for a while anyway. Temeprature rising rapidly, already 9.3 Not surprised even at 1 I could feel that the sun would have some heat in it so the day would be lovely.
Our washing machine is palyin gup so can't take advantage fo the nice weather to get clothes dry. Or could look at it as a good excuse to ifnore it. If takes too long we can take some to Maryannes now that my brother and his family have gone.
The reason I was on here so early this morning is that I was woken up at 6.45 by a loud noise- David decided it was a good time to drag the washing machine out to the car!


----------



## Pup lover

Happy birthday Donna!! Hope you have had a fabulous day!!!

Mary hope the doctor has some answers for you if this keeps coming back.


----------



## flyty1n

Sandy said:


> I've caught up so will go watch the races. The Seafair hydro race is on and also Nascar race at Pocano is on so we are flipping back and forth.
> 
> I need some prayers sent my way.
> 
> You know the saying " If it wasn't for bad luck I would have any luck at all". Well it has happened again...last night we went to go to the store and the car sounded horrible and the engine light came on. We can't have it checked until tomorrow, but the really bad news is that I have no money to do anything once we find out the cause so we may be stranded here after our 16 day stay is up.


I expect you have already checked the water and oil levels as well as that the fan belt is on and not broken? Expect you have already checked the spark plug wires as well and seen that they are tightly placed back on the spark plugs? I'm hoping that it is going to be a simple fix.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


How nice you could have a meal with DS's fiancée-- really nice of you and bet she enjoyed it, too. But this comment is really about Matthew's dog drawings. Do contact a card company. But is there a chance of cards with these on them to sell at the Oct gathering?


----------



## Spider

Happy Biethday Kaye!!,


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Washing was done and dried overnight. Now washing the two changes of clothes DH got honey all over whilst extracting. If they are not washed quickly we will be inudated with wasps! We will have approx 300lbs of honey this year. The bees are still making some!


That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after. 
However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I could do with some ideas Julie - Maryanne and I are likely to be there mid November to late November. And with David for the last week doing the North Island (having seen the South in the first week). Not a lot of time but all we can afford. Especially with going to Canberra/Goulburn the month before.


Rotorua, on the Volcanic Plateau, is pretty much of universal attraction- with the geysers, mudpools and so on, Wellington's Te Papa Museum could be worth a visit, Auckland's Maritime Museum, I find interesting- and there are wineries all over, apart from the deep south. A quick tour of Northland with a knowledgeable guide- has the relics of the early European Settlement, and a lot of Maori Pa sites that Maryanne might be interested in. Cape Reinga with it's light house is often on the Tourist circuit- where Maori souls are believed to leave Aotearoa on their way back to the homeland of Hawaiiki. One would be able to include Ninety Mile beach with that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank God for what ever is helping Jack feel better. I hope you have a wonderful time at the confer with DD and friends. I don't think I've ever seen a hibiscus those colors either. If you can , post us a picture of it.


machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kaye.
> 
> Prayers for Sandi.
> 
> I bought a $9.99 hibiscus today at Home Depot. The flowers are a pale yellow with a light lavender center. Have never seen any like this before.
> 
> Going to a Lyle Lovett concert tonight at the Minnesota Zoo with daughter and two of her friends. Fun!! I not only like his singing, but love his "Large Band" and back-up singers. Jack said he is feeling the best he has felt for quite a while. (I think it might be the steroid he takes day before, day of and day after treatment to prevent possible rash the chemo might cause.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Matthew's drawings are wonderful and I just love the frame for the picture of the 3 dogs together. Awesome choice!


pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


So glad you are ok. Rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto from me too Donna!


jknappva said:


> And a happy birthday from me, too, Donna!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> So glad you are ok. Rest and take care of yourself.


Need to catch up a bit on bread-baking and other food related activities- But I did rest shortly after I got home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness Julie!!!!! And you are quite okay now? How frightening! Did they say what possibly was wrong or happening? God bless you Julie. Prayers that this doesn't happen again!


Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


I'm so glad YOU are OK and that your neighbor took care of Ringo. It is always nice having a neighbor that will do that.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm so glad YOU are OK and that your neighbor took care of Ringo. It is always nice having a neighbor that will do that.


And I add my voice to the others'! So very glad it wasn't anything serious--will the docs be doing followup?


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Sorry to hear about your health scare but glad you are home and feeling OK now. Did they find out what caused your stroke-like symptoms? Please take care of yourself and don't try to do too much.

Happy birthday to our birthday gals - hope you both had lovely days celebrating, even if I am a little late with my wishes.

Pacer, tell Matthew I love his dog drawings.

And welcome to the newcomers, it's good to hear from you.

Will turn the computer off now so I am not tempted to while away the rest of the day. Must clear DD's bedroom which has become a dumping ground for all sorts of things. She and boyfriend will be here at the end of the week on their way to a friend's wedding. At the moment they would not be able to get beyond the doorway, so best get started! Till later.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie as soon as I read your post I was almost in tears. So happy that you are home and well. I doubt that Ringo will leave your side for quite some time.



Happy Birthday Donna.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness Julie!!!!! And you are quite okay now? How frightening! Did they say what possibly was wrong or happening? God bless you Julie. Prayers that this doesn't happen again!


I am feeling good today, Gwen. I think it possibly was a build up of anxiety- I have been very concerned what would happen to my little Ringo if I were to get sick- I was given a healing blessing with the oil, early on in the process- the CT scan showed there were no bleeds- it is just being on Warfarin- I do worry about what is the headache indicating it is too high.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm so glad YOU are OK and that your neighbor took care of Ringo. It is always nice having a neighbor that will do that.


I am sincerely glad that the neighbour and I will be able to put our problems into the past!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> And I add my voice to the others'! So very glad it wasn't anything serious--will the docs be doing followup?


The only long term thing is that they think the dose of Warfarin is a bit low- so I am having to adjust that.


----------



## Sandy

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.


So glad you are alright.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Sorry to hear about your health scare but glad you are home and feeling OK now. Did they find out what caused your stroke-like symptoms? Please take care of yourself and don't try to do too much.
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday gals - hope you both had lovely days celebrating, even if I am a little late with my wishes.
> 
> Pacer, tell Matthew I love his dog drawings.
> 
> And welcome to the newcomers, it's good to hear from you.
> 
> Will turn the computer off now so I am not tempted to while away the rest of the day. Must clear DD's bedroom which has become a dumping ground for all sorts of things. She and boyfriend will be here at the end of the week on their way to a friend's wedding. At the moment they would not be able to get beyond the doorway, so best get started! Till later.


Hoping you are having a productive clean-up. If your housekeeping is like mine- you will be discovering all sorts of treasures- I have a room supposed to be my craft room, that sounds a bit like DD's bedroom!
I guess I may have over-reacted a bit- but the Paramedics felt I was being sensible- I had been terribly worried by the off hand response I am getting from the new doctors- I will have to go to see them for a script sometime this week- hopefully I may get to see the oldr woman in the practice - I quite like her- it is the younger Bangladeshi one that I am finding difficult!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Sorry to hear about your health scare but glad you are home and feeling OK now. Did they find out what caused your stroke-like symptoms? Please take care of yourself and don't try to do too much.
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday gals - hope you both had lovely days celebrating, even if I am a little late with my wishes.
> 
> Pacer, tell Matthew I love his dog drawings.
> 
> And welcome to the newcomers, it's good to hear from you.
> 
> Will turn the computer off now so I am not tempted to while away the rest of the day. Must clear DD's bedroom which has become a dumping ground for all sorts of things. She and boyfriend will be here at the end of the week on their way to a friend's wedding. At the moment they would not be able to get beyond the doorway, so best get started! Till later.


Hoping you are having a productive clean-up. If your housekeeping is like mine- you will be discovering all sorts of treasures- I have a room supposed to be my craft room, that sounds a bit like DD's bedroom!
I guess I may have over-reacted a bit- but the Paramedics felt I was being sensible- I had been terribly worried by the off hand response I am getting from the new doctors- I will have to go to see them for a script sometime this week- hopefully I may get to see the oldr woman in the practice - I quite like her- it is the younger Bangladeshi one that I am finding difficult!


----------



## iamsam

velociraptor = dinosaur. --- sam



marlark said:


> Definition Please. Marlark


----------



## iamsam

and I will add my voice with a happy birthday donna - hope it is a special day. --- sam



KateB said:


> No, you're right it's today (3rd).......Happy Birthday Donna!


----------



## iamsam

very nicely done matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


----------



## Sandy

Here are some sunset photos tonight.


----------



## iamsam

thank you stella - I will definitely be checking them out. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Sam--There is another puzzle site. It is called NickMom and there is a new 104 piece puzzle every day to work. If you do not join and pay a fee which I have not done, it is only available to you on the day published. There are some very challenging cuts to the puzzles.
> Also Jigidi.com has many free puzzles and you can vary the number of pieces. Stella


----------



## Sandy

Pictures taken an hour after the sun went behind the mountain and about 30 minutes after sunset. Goodnight all!


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you are having a productive clean-up. If your housekeeping is like mine- you will be discovering all sorts of treasures- I have a room supposed to be my craft room, that sounds a bit like DD's bedroom!
> I guess I may have over-reacted a bit- but the Paramedics felt I was being sensible- I had been terribly worried by the off hand response I am getting from the new doctors- I will have to go to see them for a script sometime this week- hopefully I may get to see the oldr woman in the practice - I quite like her- it is the younger Bangladeshi one that I am finding difficult!


Well compared to the problems she encountered in Bangledesh,I
am sure your problems probably do seem sort of minor.
I would ask if any of your medicines had changed or altered
doses as combinations of blood pressure and heart medicines
are capable of giving these kind of symptoms.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> For a long time we got all the honey we needed from David's parents. They had a farm and a man used there land to keep his hives on and paid them in honey.


We used to have a bee farmer put bees on our land & he also gave us honey each year but he no longer brings them here. :-(


----------



## marlark

Stupido me I should have known that, but I missed the 
allusion and I really never was a real advocate of the study of dinosaurs. Marlark.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I'll send some pictures if the visitors that "crashed" the party tomorrow.
> Unfortunately, I had to miss the family reunion. It started pouring rain 1/2 hour before we were going to leave. My daughter went and had a great time. There are a few pictures I'll share. But most of them have family members that I'm not sure would mind having their picture on the internet. I'll share tomorrow.
> Junek


Sorry you didn't get to attend as I know you were looking forward to seeing your family.


----------



## iamsam

goodness Julie - that is a worry - so glad it wasn't anything serious. you take care of yourself and get lots of rest. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


----------



## iamsam

i'm just sorry it took this to turn the tide - will you have some follow up? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sincerely glad that the neighbour and I will be able to put our problems into the past!


----------



## iamsam

lovely photos sandy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Here are some sunset photos tonight.


----------



## iamsam

that is no excuse for shoddy work - her personal life should not interfere with her doctor's practice - I would be having a little come to jesus talk with her. --- sam



marlark said:


> Well compared to the problems she encountered in Bangledesh,I
> am sure your problems probably do seem sort of minor.
> I would ask if any of your medicines had changed or altered
> doses as combinations of blood pressure and heart medicines
> are capable of giving these kind of symptoms.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, glad you had nothing serious, take care of yourself. Good that your neighbor looked after Ringo.
Sandy, great photos.

AZ hope all goes well at the Mayo. clinic.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> So glad you are alright.


Thanks Sandy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Here are some sunset photos tonight.


These are so lovely!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so sorry to hear you had quite a scare. I wonder if you had a minor TIA since you had the symptoms and are now ok? Do hope you get the doctor you like. That is so wonderful that your neighbor took care of Ringo for you. I am just so glad you are ok dear friend. You did exactly the right thing to go in and am so thankful you did that.

Gwen, I'm going to have to go searching for your post about the adventure. Gather it has to do with the GPS. I know they do strange things when in the city with the sky scrapers and send you one way and then the other and back and forth over and over. Imagine the mountains cause the same thing.

My oh my, those are quite the stories about wedding cakes and flying wedding veils and missing shoes or socks. Sure makes the day unforgettable, and of course the sad ones too. 
Railyn, so sorry DH reacted the way he did when you really needed support. Hard to understand his reaction. Well, big hugs from here after all your hard work.

Have really been on the go and was so tired Saturday that it was just like I had the flu only no fever. Met my friend for a wonderful friend at the river leading into the lake and a small part of a canal that leads to the lake from the Erie Canal. Then on to the performances for DGS and DGD. Then other grandson sang How Great Thou Art at church and DH played for him. So beautiful to hear that majestic song sung by a pure voice of a boy not through puberty. He pulled it off. Had to get up early Sunday for that so spent all day today in bed after we got home.

I see Donna had a birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Well compared to the problems she encountered in Bangledesh,I
> am sure your problems probably do seem sort of minor.
> I would ask if any of your medicines had changed or altered
> doses as combinations of blood pressure and heart medicines
> are capable of giving these kind of symptoms.


I will have to follow that up!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> goodness Julie - that is a worry - so glad it wasn't anything serious. you take care of yourself and get lots of rest. --- sam


I've had my feet up most of the day!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i'm just sorry it took this to turn the tide - will you have some follow up? --- sam


I will with the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear you had quite a scare. I wonder if you had a minor TIA since you had the symptoms and are now ok? Do hope you get the doctor you like. That is so wonderful that your neighbor took care of Ringo for you. I am just so glad you are ok dear friend. You did exactly the right thing to go in and am so thankful you did that.
> 
> ...
> Have really been on the go and was so tired Saturday that it was just like I had the flu only no fever. Met my friend for a wonderful friend at the river leading into the lake and a small part of a canal that leads to the lake from the Erie Canal. Then on to the performances for DGS and DGD. Then other grandson sang How Great Thou Art at church and DH played for him. So beautiful to hear that majestic song sung by a pure voice of a boy not through puberty. He pulled it off. Had to get up early Sunday for that so spent all day today in bed after we got home.
> 
> I see Donna had a birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Happy birthday to Donna, and a belated one to Kaye!

I am safe and sound at home now!

That must have been a lovely musical experience- coupled with your pride in both performers! Hope Monday finds you rested!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy birthday to Donna, and a belated one to Kaye!
> 
> I am safe and sound at home now!
> 
> That must have been a lovely musical experience- coupled with your pride in both performers! Hope Monday finds you rested!


So glad you are safe and sound now Julie. What a relief. Glad you spent the day with your legs up. My problems are not life-threatening, so yes, I can certainly rest up. You will be in my prayers and thoughts. Big, Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Julie, so sorry to hear of your trip to hospital. I'm glad it turned out not to be anything serious. It's good that your neighbour was able to get in to look after Ringo.


----------



## agnescr

Hello...not been on for a while... life getting in the way.
At the end of the TP and working backwards

Julie sorry about your fright and trip to hospital, take care of your self dear friend, will keep you in my thoughts x
Happy belated birthday wishes to our birthday girls.

going to read some more x


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> that was going to be my next question - beautiful shawl. --- sam


Oops, that should be GS.  Now called Attila the Hun :lol:
I think he is going to be with your boys and sporty!


----------



## KateB

Pacer - Matthew is very talented! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Pacer - Matthew is very talented! :thumbup:


I quite agree, absolutely wonderful drawings.


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, those pictures are beautiful. I am sorry that your health is worsening. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## KateB

Julie - So glad that it turned out not to have been a stroke. Do they know what caused your symptoms? Isn't it amazing how something good (re your neighbour) can come out of an unlikely situation. Take it easy for the next few days as the stress and worry over this will have taken it out of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

Julie, so so the hear you have been poorly, but how nice of your neighbour to look after Ringo. I hope you are taking it easy and that the doctors can sort you out.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


Lovely photos, and that looks just like my kind of place - food - water - boats.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono I'e been knitting, so will post some photos when it is done.

Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them, happy birthday to anyone I have missed and hugs to all.

Monday photo....


----------



## nicho

Sandy said:


> Here are some sunset photos tonight.


Love these photos!


----------



## nicho

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


Lovely photos. Such a pretty part of the world. Unfortunately, when we were there last year, it was wet and miserable. Did not affect the wonderful meeting we had with our distant US relatives that we had never met before.


----------



## nicho

Before I turn in for the night, I just want to let you know that Steph (DD) will now be able to use her bedroom! All dumped odds and ends have found new homes. A quick vacuum, dust and fresh bed linen will make it seem like a new room!

Just wanted to share my knitting news from my North American trip. I did not take any knitting with me, so suffered withdrawal symptoms for a while. But while I was in Alaska, I visited yarn shops at all our destinations on the hunt for qivyuit yarn. I had heard about it, so soft, so warm, so expensive!, that I just had to see for myself. The first shop I went to in Anchorage did not sell the yarn (except for a kit that contained one small skein which was enough for a beanie and 3 patterns for US$98) They sold ready made garments and have a fabulous range of designs to choose from, but the prices! $280 for a beanie or cowl and I did not dare ask how much a sweater would cost. The ladies there were lovely and told me so much about the musk ox that the yarn comes from. I could not afford any of the yarn but at every port we visited, I found the yarn stores to check out the qivuit yarn to feel it and talk knitting with the ladies in the shops. While it is the most delicious yarn, I could never justify spending that much on yarn and to be honest, it would never be cold enough in Sydney to wear anything made with 100% qiviut. However, now that I am home, I wish I had splashed out on one of the qivuit blends - 10% qiviut with silk and merino. I have been checking the yarn on ebay and may yet succumb to an outlandish purchase before I retire! In the meantime, I bought only 1 skein of hand dyed Alaskan yarn as a souvenir. It is a beautiful purple and a baby alpaca, merino and silk blend. Will make a lovely cowl or beanie. Note to self, must finish all UFO's and WIP's before starting on new luscious yarn!

And now, I must say goodnight. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, that is a scare. Take it easy :thumbup: and prayers for you.


----------



## martina

Julie, I am so sorry you were so ill that you had to go to hospital. Please take extra good care of yourself . Glad your neighbour is feeling guilty and hope she is more helpful in future.


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely sunset photos, Sandy. I enjoyed the sequence.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie, what a scare! Glad you are okay. Try and rest and get to Doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you are safe and sound now Julie. What a relief. Glad you spent the day with your legs up. My problems are not life-threatening, so yes, I can certainly rest up. You will be in my prayers and thoughts. Big, Big Hugs.


Thanks, Daralene! and some big hugs coming for you- you make light of your problems- but they are none-the-less trying!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


The photos portray a very beautiful, peaceful spot, so good always to have time with a friend!


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> We used to have a bee farmer put bees on our land & he also gave us honey each year but he no longer brings them here. :-(


The going rate iin the UK is 1 jar per hive. DH knows some beekeepers who give nothing or only a jar per apairy!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


Wonderful. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of your trip to hospital. I'm glad it turned out not to be anything serious. It's good that your neighbour was able to get in to look after Ringo.


The neighbour in the very front house was concerned too- he sent his 15 year old round to make sure I was ok, this evening- and she said she will be checking on me tomorrow- I do try to show my caring for other people- but this has shown how very kind the people around me are- I think I have become a character of the neighbourhood, with my long skirts and usually a hat as well- by Thursday of next week I will have been here 13 years- so it will be Bronwen's 13 th Wedding Anniversary on 24th December- I must look up the Wedding gift appropriate. My little grandson was concerned again to check that nana was not still in hospital- he went on to mention that he is expecting more Meccano (Erector) for his birthday which is 8th November- I stock piled them about two to three years ago!


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono I'e been knitting, so will post some photos when it is done.
> 
> Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them, happy birthday to anyone I have missed and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photo....


Two of my favourite flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, what a scare! Glad you are okay. Try and rest and get to Doctor as soon as possible.


I will head out tomorrow almost certainly- may tackle the doctor, then, although I want also to do some more grocery shopping- Ringo and I are needing some more protein!


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Belated Birthday Kaye... but I did wish it on time on FB. LOL
I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> Stupido me I should have known that, but I missed the
> allusion and I really never was a real advocate of the study of dinosaurs. Marlark.


Hey, not stupido if you aren't around someone who likes dinos. My DGS#1 was a wild fan of dinos from age 2 or so, worked jigsaw puzzles way above his age because I found a bunch with dinos! I also loved the 2 movies about reconstituting the DNA to make real ones.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> My favourite destination in Canada - Lake Louise. Breathtaking scenery. We did not allow ourselves enough time here and did not get to Lake Moraine which everyone says rivals Lake Louise for beauty yet is much quieter. But an afternoon strolling around Lake Louise, a memorable night in the fabulous Chateau Fairmont Lake Louise and a chairlift ride for scenic views and bear sightings on the morning we left still left us with wonderful memories.


Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.

Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


Made me shiver with cold just looking at it!


----------



## Normaedern

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


That was a treat :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> .Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your Mr.P is different from my late DH, who always managed to get invited out for supper at friends' homes and seldom ate what I left. He was a very social guy. Good thing was that we had a couple meals I didn't have to cook when I got home!
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Rotorua, on the Volcanic Plateau, is pretty much of universal attraction- with the geysers, mudpools and so on, Wellington's Te Papa Museum could be worth a visit, Auckland's Maritime Museum, I find interesting- and there are wineries all over, apart from the deep south. A quick tour of Northland with a knowledgeable guide- has the relics of the early European Settlement, and a lot of Maori Pa sites that Maryanne might be interested in. Cape Reinga with it's light house is often on the Tourist circuit- where Maori souls are believed to leave Aotearoa on their way back to the homeland of Hawaiiki. One would be able to include Ninety Mile beach with that.


Thanks Julie- beginning to get ideas now. David has booked our tickets. Maryanne and I arrive in Christchurch 11/11, meet David in Wellington 20/11 and we all fly out from Auckland 28/11.

Glad that nothing came off the symptoms but that you have made reinstated relations with the neighbour- God always brings somee good out of a situation (even when we can't see it). But it sure would have been scary for you not knowing what was going on and the worry about Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- beginning to get ideas now. David has booked our tickets. Maryanne and I arrive in Christchurch 11/11, meet David in Wellington 20/11 and we all fly out from Auckland 28/11.
> 
> Glad that nothing came off the symptoms but that you have made reinstated relations with the neighbour- God always brings somee good out of a situation (even when we can't see it). But iot sure would have been scary for you not knowing what was going on and the worry about Ringo.


Might be worth looking at the Trans Alpine Scenic Rail Trip- I think they do then West Coast and back in a day.
Akaroa on Banks Peninsula is well worth a visit! 
I have been saying too that good often comes of ill. I must make sure I have some way of looking after the little fellow worked out for any future need!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gone mid-night- must get back to bed!


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE! I wan't to apologize for missing it yesterday. I wasn't on line much as I am sorting out my work room. What a job! Any way, I hope you had a wonderful day. YOu are a very special person and I feel badly that I missed yours and Southern Gal's birthdays on the day.

This one is for you Kaye.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Southern Gal! Better late than never. I am sorry I am a day late. 

I hope you had a great da!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be worth looking at the Trans Alpine Scenic Rail Trip- I think they do then West Coast and back in a day.
> Akaroa on Banks Peninsula is well worth a visit!
> I have been saying too that good often comes of ill. I must make sure I have some way of looking after the little fellow worked out for any future need!


I added a little bit to my last post- and was distracted half way through editing!

Getting ready for a day at the hospital tomorrow-and only just thought of charging things as I am thinking of going to bed. MAryanne needs to be there at 7am. Only 15-20 minutes by car and David will drop us there. So by this time tomorrow MAryanne will almost certainly be well and truly minus her Gallbladder.
Mentioned to a Russian friend tonight and she was stuggling to understand what I was talking about until I used the medical term- it was similar enough to the Russian that she knew what I was talking about. So I asked her about appendectomy- and she knew it again becuase of the similarity. So next time she is confused at the doctor she will try asking for the medical name and see if that helps. Russian and English seem to use the same language as the base for the medical terms.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 25 Its too late for me to catch up. Julie.... hospital?? I havent read details yet, I hope you are ok.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Oh, my dear Julie. I'm so glad it was a false alarm. But still worrisome as there were no answers to why you felt so bad.
Glad that the neighbor seems to be coming around to being a friend again. That's always good. I hate the thought of you being so alone.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your Mr.P is different from my late DH, who always managed to get invited out for supper at friends' homes and seldom ate what I left. He was a very social guy. Good thing was that we had a couple meals I didn't have to cook when I got home!
> 
> 
> 
> I kindly did that one time- came home and he had used nothing I left including what he asked me to get him. So now I do nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

marlark said:


> Stupido me I should have known that, but I missed the
> allusion and I really never was a real advocate of the study of dinosaurs. Marlark.


I had no idea either- but I saw the answer before I saw the orginal post so I figured that the answer would at some point make sense when I found out the relevance of the question!


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Here are some sunset photos tonight.


Love your sunset photos.....it's so nice to see the sun setting. Being surrounded by tall trees, I don't really see the sunrises and sets. And since Friday, we have nothing but clouds even when it's not raining and it may be another 2 days of cloudy, ickiness!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Well I might head off to bed and maybe see you tomorrow evening, depending on how much TLC Maryanne needs. Or if I can onto the iPad at some time. Hope to make good progress on a pair of socks.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you didn't get to attend as I know you were looking forward to seeing your family.


I'm sorry I missed it but glad the rain came when it did so I wouldn't even start out since we would have had a 30 minute drive. 
We've had almost 2 inches of rain since Fri. We really need to see the sun. We have mushrooms sprouting everywhere.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

The only pictures I feel comfortable posting are of the Bride Swan who crashed the party. I won't put anyone's picture online without their ok.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


What a lovely place to have lunch. Thanks for sharing!
Junek


----------



## marlark

Oh Julie I am so glad that your neighbors are looking in on you as you and I share this circumstance. If I were injured or unconscious, no one might find me as no one calls or comes by for daYS at a time. I don't like my new key board as my fingers are compressed closer together and every time I leave the home row I don't get the right alignment of fingers over the home row. Please be ever so careful with the stress that you are dealing with: the tight budget transportation, Fale's situation, the neighbor situation,Ringo flowers, shopping, your poor rapport with the physician etc. You don't realize the level of stress you have dealt with ever since Fale's journey into dementia, not to mention physical conditions and sleeplessness. prayers for courage and strength and favorable resolution. MARLARK.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Hello...not been on for a while... life getting in the way.
> At the end of the TP and working backwards
> 
> Julie sorry about your fright and trip to hospital, take care of your self dear friend, will keep you in my thoughts x
> Happy belated birthday wishes to our birthday girls.
> 
> going to read some more x


I was thinking of you this morning when I realized you had been absent for a few days. Hope things have settled. How is Colin? I know it's much harder to visit him since he's so far away.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono I'e been knitting, so will post some photos when it is done.
> 
> Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them, happy birthday to anyone I have missed and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photo....


Thanks once again for your lovely garden photos.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The neighbour in the very front house was concerned too- he sent his 15 year old round to make sure I was ok, this evening- and she said she will be checking on me tomorrow- I do try to show my caring for other people- but this has shown how very kind the people around me are- I think I have become a character of the neighbourhood, with my long skirts and usually a hat as well- by Thursday of next week I will have been here 13 years- so it will be Bronwen's 13 th Wedding Anniversary on 24th December- I must look up the Wedding gift appropriate. My little grandson was concerned again to check that nana was not still in hospital- he went on to mention that he is expecting more Meccano (Erector) for his birthday which is 8th November- I stock piled them about two to three years ago!


I'm glad to hear the neighbors are looking out for you even if you didn't know it. That's very reassuring.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, not stupido if you aren't around someone who likes dinos. My DGS#1 was a wild fan of dinos from age 2 or so, worked jigsaw puzzles way above his age because I found a bunch with dinos! I also loved the 2 movies about reconstituting the DNA to make real ones.


My son, who is now the father of 23 and 27 yr children, had a spell of dinosaur infatuation when he was pre-school so I learned a little about them. But the 11 yr. old grand son is still a dinosaur fan and will remain one. He's gone on a couple of digs and volunteers at the Houston museum. We have a paleontologist in the making!! His love of dinosaurs hasn't wavered since he was 4 yrs. old and first discovered them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


Beautiful pictures, Shirely. is it this week that you have the dr's review of your tests? I know you're anxious for answers so the move can get started.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well I might head off to bed and maybe see you tomorrow evening, depending on how much TLC Maryanne needs. Or if I can onto the iPad at some time. Hope to make good progress on a pair of socks.


Sleep well and I hope everything goes well at the hospital tomorrow. Tell Maryanne she has people all around the world sending her good wishes.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Southern Gal! Better late than never. I am sorry I am a day late.
> 
> I hope you had a great da!


Beautiful, Shirley. Thanks for posting them so we could all enjoy them.
Junek


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Beautiful, Shirley. Thanks for posting them so we could all enjoy them.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Sleep well and I hope everything goes well at the hospital tomorrow. Tell Maryanne she has people all around the world sending her good wishes.


Yes, best wishes for Maryanne's quick recovery. Gallbladder surgery is a breeze now compared to when I had mine out in the 'dark ages' of surgery.
junek


----------



## KateB

2pm and I've just finished power washing the driveway, and what a difference! I think I'm getting a thing for power tools, I really enjoyed using the washer! Our "rustic" (DH's term :roll: I said filthy ) block paving now looks clean. :thumbup: it doesn't drain very well at one side so there's still a large muddy puddle there, but I can deal with that tomorrow when it has drained away. It was quite a job as the drive up the side is about 35 feet long with another 30 feet in front of the house, and all wide enough to park cars. DH is now out cleaning the patio slabs in the back garden, think I shamed him into it! As my beloved Gran would have said, my place is "shining like a shilling" and " I wouldn't call the Queen my cousin!"


----------



## nittergma

It's already Monday and I've just gotten here. Sam the recipes sound particularly yummy this week I copied s couple of them. Welcome to SuZyQ818 and iris to the tea party!I hope you enjoy being here!
Today is Mother Daughter day for us. We will go do a few errands and then probably shopping and lunch (or dinner depending on time) And it looks like good weather for us.
We've had an incredible amount of rain to the south of us, apparently the streets flooded and many had flooded basements and even sewage bakup yuk! We got rain but it wasn't that bad.
I'm not a sports fan but I've always loved Soccer, our boys played it for a few years. Football, none of us have been interested.
I'm late for my chores (goats) so I better get outside. I'll be back later. nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Lake Chelan is in eastern Washington. Here is a photo of the sunset site this morning. Taken about an hour ago(before the smoke from the forest fires effected the sky), and another one an hour later.


Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> The only pictures I feel comfortable posting are of the Bride Swan who crashed the party. I won't put anyone's picture online without their ok.
> Junek


I'm sorry you didn't get to be there. So glad that the bride swan came by to visit. I'm realizing just how confining and isolating being in a wheechair can be.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you everyone, for the birthday wishes. It was a good day, relatively quiet, talked to David a couple times, but he was fishing with his brother, then my son for most of the day, then my son took him to their house so he could shower and eat and then they decided he would just spend the night and they'd take him back to his truck this am. So I got to talk to my son for a little while, that was really nice. They lost the baby, which I had suspected, but are okay. I have a feeling there will be another but not on accident. They are actually considering moving out here, but I don't know if she'll want to go that far from her mom. 
My neighbor was taking her girls to get the signed up for vacation bible camp and Carly wanted to do it too, so she took her with, it's Mon, Tues, and Wed evenings from 5pm -8pm and they give them dinner and then they play games, do crafts, and bible study, will be fun for her. When they got back they brought my a plate of cookies with candles in the top one. lol Was a nice surprise, they were singing happy birthday, I was on speaker phone with a good friend when they did it so she was laughing and singing along. lol
Well, now that I've written a chapter, I'll get back to getting caught up.
Much love and giant hugs!
Kaye Jo


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> A friend's DH told her this quote which she sent to me and I'm sharing because many of you have cats:
> "a cat is a velociraptor in a fur coat with an outsized sense of entitlement."
> 
> It is from a book he is reading. Fits my inside cat to a T.


LOLOL!!! Very true. My cats have figured out that they can lock the puppy in the bedroom and she can't get out. :roll:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> My son, who is now the father of 23 and 27 yr children, had a spell of dinosaur infatuation when he was pre-school so I learned a little about them. But the 11 yr. old grand son is still a dinosaur fan and will remain one. He's gone on a couple of digs and volunteers at the Houston museum. We have a paleontologist in the making!! His love of dinosaurs hasn't wavered since he was 4 yrs. old and first discovered them.
> Junek


That is great! I find them fascinating :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Very true. My cats have figured out that they can lock the puppy in the bedroom and she can't get out. :roll:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wow, I think I'm finally caught up! Bob and I have put about 1,000 miles on the car this past week! Travelled to Virginia for a funeral, to Geneva,NY for a family reunion and to Corning, NY for a concert. I don't want to drive any farther than the grocery store for at least 2 weeks!

Julie, I'm so glad that you are feeling better and that your neighbor realized that her little "snit" wasn't worth it. Hopefully, she will be friendly again from now on.

Cashmeregma, I see we were both in Geneva this week. We were there on Fri. at Seneca Lake State Park for a family reunion. Lots of food and fun and the little kids really enjoyed the water and the playground. The girls and I will have to check out that restaurant the next time we do the Seneca Wine Trail.

Love everyone's pictures - I'll have to see if Bob got any good ones of the reunion.

I'm back babysitting for Lili and Katie for a few weeks. Beth is looking into daycare for Lili starting in Sept. 3 days a week and I'll sit the other 2. Becki can't sit this year because she is going back to school to study accounting. Her husband and one of their sons want to start a construction business when Kenny is done with college ( construction tech) in 4 years and someone has to do the books! She and her son Anthony are going to the local community college this fall - they even have a couple of classes together. 

Well, I'd better wrap up the novel, gotta get Lily down for a nap. Love and payers to all, Paula


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> The only pictures I feel comfortable posting are of the Bride Swan who crashed the party. I won't put anyone's picture online without their ok.
> Junek


Don't think the gate crasher will complain somehow (and as a gate crahser has no rights to complain so we can enjoy her photos). Anyone else has a right to not have there photos posted unless you know they post online so it's fine htat you can't post any.


----------



## Poledra65

marlark said:


> My congratulation to Matt re: the quality of his drawings. They show inate talent, keen vision and learning expression and fur are really difficult to learn. Marlark


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Instead of going to bed I started looking at the digest and so here I still am! But finsihed the digest so will be off to bed as soon as I have finished here.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> No, you're right it's today (3rd).......Happy Birthday Donna!


I'll add mine, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it was fabulous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern

I am trying to post a photograph and failing!!!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Instead of going to bed I started looking at the digest and so here I still am! But finsihed the digest so will be off to bed as soon as I have finished here.


Sleep well, sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone, for the birthday wishes. It was a good day, relatively quiet, talked to David a couple times, but he was fishing with his brother, then my son for most of the day, then my son took him to their house so he could shower and eat and then they decided he would just spend the night and they'd take him back to his truck this am. So I got to talk to my son for a little while, that was really nice. They lost the baby, which I had suspected, but are okay. I have a feeling there will be another but not on accident. They are actually considering moving out here, but I don't know if she'll want to go that far from her mom.
> My neighbor was taking her girls to get the signed up for vacation bible camp and Carly wanted to do it too, so she took her with, it's Mon, Tues, and Wed evenings from 5pm -8pm and they give them dinner and then they play games, do crafts, and bible study, will be fun for her. When they got back they brought my a plate of cookies with candles in the top one. lol Was a nice surprise, they were singing happy birthday, I was on speaker phone with a good friend when they did it so she was laughing and singing along. lol
> Well, now that I've written a chapter, I'll get back to getting caught up.
> Much love and giant hugs!
> Kaye Jo


Quite birthdays are nice- and you had someone sing happy birthday to you which is nice. Sad news about the baby though


----------



## Normaedern

Thought I'd post a picture of the honey. I can't get it to post. Back to the drawing board :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Sleep well, sweet dreams.


Thanks -and I am shutting down right now!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE! I wan't to apologize for missing it yesterday. I wasn't on line much as I am sorting out my work room. What a job! Any way, I hope you had a wonderful day. YOu are a very special person and I feel badly that I missed yours and Southern Gal's birthdays on the day.
> 
> This one is for you Kaye.


Thank you Shirley, I'm going to get back to sorting my craft room after Carly goes home, it certainly is a job and I imagine you have a bit more to sort as you have a lot more crafts that you do than I have. 
Very beautiful, love the poppies, thank you. A day late is fantastic, makes the celebration last longer, I'm not really a year older until we stop celebrating right, at least that's what I'm going with. lol  
Hugs and love!!!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I added a little bit to my last post- and was distracted half way through editing!
> 
> Getting ready for a day at the hospital tomorrow-and only just thought of charging things as I am thinking of going to bed. MAryanne needs to be there at 7am. Only 15-20 minutes by car and David will drop us there. So by this time tomorrow MAryanne will almost certainly be well and truly minus her Gallbladder.
> Mentioned to a Russian friend tonight and she was stuggling to understand what I was talking about until I used the medical term- it was similar enough to the Russian that she knew what I was talking about. So I asked her about appendectomy- and she knew it again becuase of the similarity. So next time she is confused at the doctor she will try asking for the medical name and see if that helps. Russian and English seem to use the same language as the base for the medical terms.


Hoping and praying that all goes well with Maryannes surgery, definitely good for getting socks knit.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


Those are fantastic, love the view of the mountain through the hole in the ice.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, absolutely wonderful drawings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Oh Julie, I'm so glad that it was nothing major, but still, how scary that had to be. So glad that the neighbor was able to look after Ringo and that you are on the mend relationship wise. 
Take it easy and don't over do it. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, still have a couple pages to get caught up on, but if I don't get off here I'll never meet up with Marla on time. 
Have a great day all, see you when I get back. 
Hugs and love!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone, for the birthday wishes. It was a good day, relatively quiet, talked to David a couple times, but he was fishing with his brother, then my son for most of the day, then my son took him to their house so he could shower and eat and then they decided he would just spend the night and they'd take him back to his truck this am. So I got to talk to my son for a little while, that was really nice. They lost the baby, which I had suspected, but are okay. I have a feeling there will be another but not on accident. They are actually considering moving out here, but I don't know if she'll want to go that far from her mom.
> My neighbor was taking her girls to get the signed up for vacation bible camp and Carly wanted to do it too, so she took her with, it's Mon, Tues, and Wed evenings from 5pm -8pm and they give them dinner and then they play games, do crafts, and bible study, will be fun for her. When they got back they brought my a plate of cookies with candles in the top one. lol Was a nice surprise, they were singing happy birthday, I was on speaker phone with a good friend when they did it so she was laughing and singing along. lol
> Well, now that I've written a chapter, I'll get back to getting caught up.
> Much love and giant hugs!
> 
> Kaye Jo


Sorry about the loss of the baby. Glad you had a great birthday! It would be nice if DS could be closer, but understand if they stay put. Good that DH and DS got to spend some time together. DH leaves for fishing this Friday. Glad your DH got some fishing time in.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get to be there. So glad that the bride swan came by to visit. I'm realizing just how confining and isolating being in a wheechair can be.


You really don't think about it until it happens to you or someone you know well. I've had people offer to help me with doors, etc. and they said they realized the problems because they had a family member who relied on a chair. I LOVE automatic doors. No problem with the door slamming before you get all the way through and breaking the glass!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone, for the birthday wishes. It was a good day, relatively quiet, talked to David a couple times, but he was fishing with his brother, then my son for most of the day, then my son took him to their house so he could shower and eat and then they decided he would just spend the night and they'd take him back to his truck this am. So I got to talk to my son for a little while, that was really nice. They lost the baby, which I had suspected, but are okay. I have a feeling there will be another but not on accident. They are actually considering moving out here, but I don't know if she'll want to go that far from her mom.
> My neighbor was taking her girls to get the signed up for vacation bible camp and Carly wanted to do it too, so she took her with, it's Mon, Tues, and Wed evenings from 5pm -8pm and they give them dinner and then they play games, do crafts, and bible study, will be fun for her. When they got back they brought my a plate of cookies with candles in the top one. lol Was a nice surprise, they were singing happy birthday, I was on speaker phone with a good friend when they did it so she was laughing and singing along. lol
> Well, now that I've written a chapter, I'll get back to getting caught up.
> Much love and giant hugs!
> Kaye Jo


Oh,Kaye, I'm so sorry for the loss of the grandbaby. But I'm sure there'll be another one. I'm glad they're handling it well. I loved Vacation Bible School when I was growing up. Living in the country, it was so nice to have a place to socialize. It only went up to 12 yrs old and I dreaded not having it when I got to be 13 but we had a new young pastor and he started it for teens. And I loved it even more.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Don't think the gate crasher will complain somehow (and as a gate crahser has no rights to complain so we can enjoy her photos). Anyone else has a right to not have there photos posted unless you know they post online so it's fine htat you can't post any.


I thought everyone would like to see the swan again. And she doesn't object to her picture being online. It's a shame her Groom wasn't with her. Wonder if they had a snit! LOL!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

11:15am and I just got out of bed, going to catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I bought some qiviut a few years ago to make a pair of socks, ended up just using it for the foot part & sme other for the leg. It is supposed to be 8X warmer than wool & I always have cold feet. By using it only for the feet I have enough left for at least another pair. I think those " touristy" places really jack up the price as I had seen the exact yarn I paid, I think $28 in Banff for $98. I got it from Quebec, here is the link should you decide you need some.
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/fuzzme1092/m.html?item=300663358086&hash=item4600eec286&_uhb=1&pt=US_Yarn&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



nicho said:


> Before I turn in for the night, I just want to let you know that Steph (DD) will now be able to use her bedroom! All dumped odds and ends have found new homes. A quick vacuum, dust and fresh bed linen will make it seem like a new room!
> 
> Just wanted to share my knitting news from my North American trip. I did not take any knitting with me, so suffered withdrawal symptoms for a while. But while I was in Alaska, I visited yarn shops at all our destinations on the hunt for qivyuit yarn. I had heard about it, so soft, so warm, so expensive!, that I just had to see for myself. The first shop I went to in Anchorage did not sell the yarn (except for a kit that contained one small skein which was enough for a beanie and 3 patterns for US$98) They sold ready made garments and have a fabulous range of designs to choose from, but the prices! $280 for a beanie or cowl and I did not dare ask how much a sweater would cost. The ladies there were lovely and told me so much about the musk ox that the yarn comes from. I could not afford any of the yarn but at every port we visited, I found the yarn stores to check out the qivuit yarn to feel it and talk knitting with the ladies in the shops. While it is the most delicious yarn, I could never justify spending that much on yarn and to be honest, it would never be cold enough in Sydney to wear anything made with 100% qiviut. However, now that I am home, I wish I had splashed out on one of the qivuit blends - 10% qiviut with silk and merino. I have been checking the yarn on ebay and may yet succumb to an outlandish purchase before I retire! In the meantime, I bought only 1 skein of hand dyed Alaskan yarn as a souvenir. It is a beautiful purple and a baby alpaca, merino and silk blend. Will make a lovely cowl or beanie. Note to self, must finish all UFO's and WIP's before starting on new luscious yarn!
> 
> And now, I must say goodnight. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> The going rate iin the UK is 1 jar per hive. DH knows some beekeepers who give nothing or only a jar per apairy!


They used to give us 12-1kg(2.2lb.) containers but I don't know how many hives were there


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this series of photos Sandy. They would look beautiful printed, framed, and hung in sequence.


Sandy said:


> Pictures taken an hour after the sun went behind the mountain and about 30 minutes after sunset. Goodnight all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> The neighbour in the very front house was concerned too- he sent his 15 year old round to make sure I was ok, this evening- and she said she will be checking on me tomorrow- I do try to show my caring for other people- but this has shown how very kind the people around me are- I think I have become a character of the neighbourhood, with my long skirts and usually a hat as well- by Thursday of next week I will have been here 13 years- so it will be Bronwen's 13 th Wedding Anniversary on 24th December- I must look up the Wedding gift appropriate. My little grandson was concerned again to check that nana was not still in hospital- he went on to mention that he is expecting more Meccano (Erector) for his birthday which is 8th November- I stock piled them about two to three years ago!


Glad the neighbors are keeping watch on you, very nice of them.
I don't think mecano is available here, my brother had some when we were kids & I looked for it for my kids & now my grandson who loves to make things but have not found any. Will have to keep looking. I got a big bucket of Tinker toys- sticks of different lengths & round pieces the sticks go into all made of wood & the GKs spend hours with them. I have a pailful of legos from when my boys were young but haven't got them out yet as some of the pieces are so small, GD is probably old enough now to have them but would have them all over the house.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely looking place. I bet those boys were having fun even if causing havoc.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is where I had lunch. My friend doesn't like to have her photo online so I haven't included any that I took of her.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> 2pm and I've just finished power washing the driveway, and what a difference! I think I'm getting a thing for power tools, I really enjoyed using the washer! Our "rustic" (DH's term :roll: I said filthy ) block paving now looks clean. :thumbup: it doesn't drain very well at one side so there's still a large muddy puddle there, but I can deal with that tomorrow when it has drained away. It was quite a job as the drive up the side is about 35 feet long with another 30 feet in front of the house, and all wide enough to park cars. DH is now out cleaning the patio slabs in the back garden, think I shamed him into it! As my beloved Gran would have said, my place is "shining like a shilling" and " I wouldn't call the Queen my cousin!"


I think you become addicted to those power washers! Once you've cleaned one area you have to do another one as it all looks filthy!
DD phoned me this morning from Milngavie - they're just setting out on their West Highland Way walk. Hope the weather is kind for them!


----------



## gagesmom

11:35am and caught up.

KateB- oh my word is Luke not just the most adorable little guy or what. Love the hoodie.

Julie- again I have to say I am so happy that you are home and well. :thumbup: 

Shirley- You always post such beautiful birthday cards for us all. We are so lucky to have you in our circle of friends here on ktp. You are a treasure. :lol: 

Gwen- love the new avatar of the purple streak in your hair and your fabulous smile.

Agnes- happy to see that you are on today.


Probably forgetting someone on here. Going for now so I can do some knitting, haven't done that for quite a few days now.


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> They used to give us 12-1kg(2.2lb.) containers but I don't know how many hives were there


He must have been doing very well. I can see you must miss it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for Maryanne's surgery. I know she will do well and be glad to be rid of the gall bladder.


darowil said:


> I added a little bit to my last post- and was distracted half way through editing!
> 
> Getting ready for a day at the hospital tomorrow-and only just thought of charging things as I am thinking of going to bed. MAryanne needs to be there at 7am. Only 15-20 minutes by car and David will drop us there. So by this time tomorrow MAryanne will almost certainly be well and truly minus her Gallbladder.
> Mentioned to a Russian friend tonight and she was stuggling to understand what I was talking about until I used the medical term- it was similar enough to the Russian that she knew what I was talking about. So I asked her about appendectomy- and she knew it again becuase of the similarity. So next time she is confused at the doctor she will try asking for the medical name and see if that helps. Russian and English seem to use the same language as the base for the medical terms.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally caught up. I have got to clean house today....yuck it is a mess. I way over slept this morning and didn't get up until 11 a.m.; guess I needed the sleep. 

Spoke briefly to Marianne....she actually can drive some now. She is doing great! Also off the walker and only having to use her cane. I am so proud of her and her recovery; she really has stuck to the exercises and therapy. Good job Marianne!

Well, I could sit here all day but really must get at least some housework done and some embroidery work done. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I added a little bit to my last post- and was distracted half way through editing!
> 
> Getting ready for a day at the hospital tomorrow-and only just thought of charging things as I am thinking of going to bed. MAryanne needs to be there at 7am. Only 15-20 minutes by car and David will drop us there. So by this time tomorrow MAryanne will almost certainly be well and truly minus her Gallbladder.
> Mentioned to a Russian friend tonight and she was stuggling to understand what I was talking about until I used the medical term- it was similar enough to the Russian that she knew what I was talking about. So I asked her about appendectomy- and she knew it again becuase of the similarity. So next time she is confused at the doctor she will try asking for the medical name and see if that helps. Russian and English seem to use the same language as the base for the medical terms.


Might explain why our Russian immigrants seem to cope OK when they are medically trained- I am fairly certain the local Professor of Orthopaedics is Russian. And a lot I have encountered at technician level. I'll have to go back and check your listings to see what I have missed of your post- hope you've not been too active!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, thanks for posting the great pictures from your part of the world. Glad to hear you are feeling better after the rest. 
You certainly have a musical family, your GS must be pretty brave to do a solo in church at such a young age.
Darowil, hope all goes well with Maryannes surgery, I'm sure she will be glad when it's over.
Purplefi, lovely flowers as always, I love fuchsias.
Shirley, great quilts, & pictures from Lake Louise in winter. I have some of the log cottages on the property with snow up to the eves, (we got storm stayed there once.), they look like Christas cards.
June, the swan photos are always so pretty. I saw pelicans when we were at the lake but they flew off when we got close e nough for pictures.

I had 2 fawns, still with their spots playing on my lawn last night , were about 6 feet from the livingroom window but the photos didn't work through the glass, I tried to open the door but they ran off. They are cute to watch but I'll be swearing when they get in the garden.
I'm not very ambitious this morning, got some laundry done but lots more weeding to get dine, still to wet for that as we had a very heavy dew.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Page 25 Its too late for me to catch up. Julie.... hospital?? I havent read details yet, I hope you are ok.


Yes! I am fine now- but do feel quite vindicated as Flyt1in was telling me that there is only a three hour window if you recognise stroke symptoms- and the Helpline nurse was quite blunt- she said which is more important 'your budget or your life?' when I was worrying about the cost of the ambulance- it will be close to $100 but thank goodness I had ok'd extra help from Church when I knew I would be running short again! Mind you as a Scot- my budget is quite high up my priority list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy

It was wonderful waking up to such beautiful photos. I love it when the swan joins us! I am caught so I will go take a shower so we can go find out abou the car (which I'm dreading). See you soon!


----------



## PurpleFi

nicho said:


> In the meantime, I bought only 1 skein of hand dyed Alaskan yarn as a souvenir. It is a beautiful purple and a baby alpaca, merino and silk blend. Will make a lovely cowl or beanie. Note to self, must finish all UFO's and WIP's before starting on new luscious yarn!
> 
> And now, I must say goodnight. Hugs to everyone.


Please, please show a picture - my favourite colour and all my favourite yarns rolled into one. I MUST try to find some when we visit in the autumn. x


----------



## machriste

Kansas g-ma said:


> That sounds like a lovely flower! Will you bring it inside in the winter or is this a hardy one?


I probably will do neither. It's in a pot on our patio (cement floor, no dirt!) Nothing survives our harsh winters in pots except the chives and parsley. And our apartment faces west, so we really don't get enough sun for plants


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear Julie. I'm so glad it was a false alarm. But still worrisome as there were no answers to why you felt so bad.
> Glad that the neighbor seems to be coming around to being a friend again. That's always good. I hate the thought of you being so alone.
> Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
> Junek


Another good thing that has been dawning on me- is that the Samoans with whom I go to church are starting to show more than just polite caring- they are being genuinely concerned- And the two nieces who are still here- from both of Fale's sisters- not just Fifita who share's both Mum and Dad- Fale's Mum married a philanderer first time round- the two Missionary Sisters were just so kind when they called last night- I am to ring them any time when I need help- I was explaining how my family in NZ is so tiny- the bulk of my relatives being in Scotland and elsewhere - that the congregation at church really is becoming my family. And Zara next door turned up, just because she wanted to make sure I was ok- then realised she would be busy later in the week- so did the vacuum cleaning anyway. Fifita (gt niece) brought me a beautiful yellow chysanthemum- which I will pot on, when the flowering is over- they usually work well in the garden here- some pickled mussels and some of the not quite ripe bananas that I prefer- Fofoa had remembered all I had asked for- except that I might be home on Monday- Fifita had gone to the hospital and then had the problem that I had used my maiden name up till now with the Health Board- I don't like it when people mangle what is actually Fale's title not just his surname- but do understand that most people rush at it- instead of reading Samoan syllable by syllable- and forgetting that they are continental vowels- so few manage to pronounce Maori well, even nearly 200 years on, sadly it reflects the real place they have been consigned to in our culture. We do now have a Maori Language Week, but in my opinion it should be extended to Maori Language Month- it alliterates well too! as I said to Kate by PM earlier I seem to be writing treatises here!
I have just dawned that I have eaten a whole litre of yoghurt since I got home! I am behind with the bread baking- probably better get a loaf started when I finish typing this- was trying to get to the point of saying hugs for you too June!
and at that point I will start anothe group hug
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{to all at the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I kindly did that one time- came home and he had used nothing I left including what he asked me to get him. So now I do nothing!


Well I am just back from the supermarket and bought loads of meat to make various casseroles and if he doesn't eat it while I am away it will save me cooking for him when I get back :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I may have over-reacted a bit-
> 
> It's good you did what you did, Julie, and I'm so glad you are feeling better. A greater worry is to NOT respond to stroke symptoms; my understanding is that if it is indeed a stroke, quick treatment is very important for successful treatment.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. I have got to clean house today....yuck it is a mess. I way over slept this morning and didn't get up until 11 a.m.; guess I needed the sleep.
> 
> Spoke briefly to Marianne....she actually can drive some now. She is doing great! Also off the walker and only having to use her cane. I am so proud of her and her recovery; she really has stuck to the exercises and therapy. Good job Marianne!
> 
> Well, I could sit here all day but really must get at least some housework done and some embroidery work done. TTYL


Great news about Marianne especially since in her last note she could only be upright for a limited time each day!!
I know your glad to have all the hikers home.
Junek


----------



## irishrose24

jknappva said:


> Glad you joined us...I don't think I've seen your avatar name before. Welcome and come back often. We'd love to know what's going on in your life. Do you have any knitting on your needles?
> Junek


Hi all- Well,right now I've learned that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time come Dec.- most likely around Christmas time. I'm real excited! My son and DIL already know that its a girl so that makes it easier to decide on patterns. Right now I'm working on a hat and booties. Will post pics as I finish them. Actually overwhelmed by the amount of patterns out there and not too sure what styles are currently preferred- open to suggestions??


----------



## PurpleFi

irishrose24 said:


> Hi all- Well,right now I've learned that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time come Dec.- most likely around Christmas time. I'm real excited! My son and DIL already know that its a girl so that makes it easier to decide on patterns. Right now I'm working on a hat and booties. Will post pics as I finish them. Actually overwhelmed by the amount of patterns out there and not too sure what styles are currently preferred- open to suggestions??


Congratulations. I am expecting another grand daughter in October. I've knitted an all in one top down top which is really easy (pattern is on ravellry) and I am just doing a raather sweet kimono, a Jan Henley pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Oh Julie I am so glad that your neighbors are looking in on you as you and I share this circumstance. If I were injured or unconscious, no one might find me as no one calls or comes by for daYS at a time. I don't like my new key board as my fingers are compressed closer together and every time I leave the home row I don't get the right alignment of fingers over the home row. Please be ever so careful with the stress that you are dealing with: the tight budget transportation, Fale's situation, the neighbor situation,Ringo flowers, shopping, your poor rapport with the physician etc. You don't realize the level of stress you have dealt with ever since Fale's journey into dementia, not to mention physical conditions and sleeplessness. prayers for courage and strength and favorable resolution. MARLARK.


Marge, you are a good friend, dear- I hear what you are saying- and taking it on board!


----------



## Normaedern

I am glad people are rallying around you, Julie. Stay well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Irishrose, there's nothing like being a grandma! I'm very excited for you! 

Marianne, so glad to hear you're progressing so fast--I think determination has something to do with it. 

Gwen, I am sure you needed the sleep after your "adventure."

Healing thoughts for those in need.

Julie, glad that things with the neighbor are mending and that the church is pulling together to help--what a wonderful thing!

I made it up to row 65 of the new project last night and then found an error (knitting, not writing) and so tinked back the two rows and am on the right path again. I will post more about it as it comes together, but so far, I am liking it.

Work today--DD and I must also jot out to the store and refill the boys' "nummies" as I opened the last can of their wet food this morning (Heaven forbid they run out--I'll never hear the end of it). :XD:

Not much else going on around here; we got a lovely gentle rain again last night, so our monsoon is making a dent in the drought at last. I wish other areas would get rain as well and no more of those mudslides/floods/fires. Mother Nature has been on a tear for quite a while.

Hugs & blessings--be back later.


----------



## irishrose24

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations. I am expecting another grand daughter in October. I've knitted an all in one top down top which is really easy (pattern is on ravellry) and I am just doing a raather sweet kimono, a Jan Henley pattern.


Thanks for the suggestions and congratulations to you also.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was thinking of you this morning when I realized you had been absent for a few days. Hope things have settled. How is Colin? I know it's much harder to visit him since he's so far away.
> Junek


I thought I had been reading carefully- because I obviously missed so much during my stay at hospital, and it was most of your's Sunday- but realise I did not even notice Agnes' post- or have I missed a whole page somehow? I too was thinking we had not heard from Agnes for a while- and wondering how all this extra traveling is impacting on her life- and so sad that her accident with the stick blender has affected her ability to knit easily- Agnes in my opinion is one of our most gifted knitting artists (I use this term deliberately) on the Knitting Tea Party- there are others out there on the wider KP- who are as skilled, but as newbies know- it is a bit daunting sorting out all the new faces and voices when you first join- and the 'regulars' over time pop in, and drop off- like we never now hear from Zoe- she is so caught up in her own life situation. (5mmdpn's) but there are so many others we seldom hear from- ask4j , 2cats'nNJ, gottastch- have not been around for ages- so many others- I could name but I would have to go look at what I have printed up in recent searches- KTP is virtually my diary- and I was hunting my references to Lupe- which given that I am running as 6 th highest user, long down the list from Dreamweaver- but still very verbose- I forget just how many thousands my pages of postings run to- was a major task- and used a whole cartridge of black! But I need ammunition for my case with the Guardianship Tribunal- especially if as I fear Lupe prevents me from seeing him, and especially prevents me from having alone time with him...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm glad to hear the neighbors are looking out for you even if you didn't know it. That's very reassuring.
> Junek


Darn! I just lost a whole lot of typing into the ether! I was trying to say that this experience over the last few days makes me a lot more confident in my decision to stay put- even within New Zealand- for instance the Agent is looking into having a ramp built for me- at the front door so I can get the Stroller out more easily- 
I was also trying to say that Marge's post pointing out just how much stress I have been under for so very long- has to have impacted on my health- Marge is a good, kind and caring friend to me. And knowledgeable too. Even if we don't share quite the same religious convictions- that is not an issue between us! As indeed it should not be- which is why Lupe's position is so galling
...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My son, who is now the father of 23 and 27 yr children, had a spell of dinosaur infatuation when he was pre-school so I learned a little about them. But the 11 yr. old grand son is still a dinosaur fan and will remain one. He's gone on a couple of digs and volunteers at the Houston museum. We have a paleontologist in the making!! His love of dinosaurs hasn't wavered since he was 4 yrs. old and first discovered them.
> Junek


Your grandson has the potential to be a significant Scientist IMHO


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get to be there. So glad that the bride swan came by to visit. I'm realizing just how confining and isolating being in a wheechair can be.


Mean't to say how those photos are so beautiful- swans are truly photogenic!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I'm so glad that you are feeling better and that your neighbor realized that her little "snit" wasn't worth it. Hopefully, she will be friendly again from now on.
> ...
> Love everyone's pictures - I'll have to see if Bob got any good ones of the reunion.
> 
> I'm back babysitting for Lili and Katie for a few weeks. Beth is looking into daycare for Lili starting in Sept. 3 days a week and I'll sit the other 2. Becki can't sit this year because she is going back to school to study accounting. Her husband and one of their sons want to start a construction business when Kenny is done with college ( construction tech) in 4 years and someone has to do the books! She and her son Anthony are going to the local community college this fall - they even have a couple of classes together.
> 
> Well, I'd better wrap up the novel, gotta get Lily down for a nap. Love and payers to all, Paula


I keep forgetting about your little Lily, Paula- what a miracle she is in your lives- my brother's Paul is another such- born at 29 weeks 25 years ago- with the contraceptive spiral imbedded in his head. He is the one who works at Middlemore as an Orderly now- has Cerebral Palsy and had masses of other issues through early child hood- all because the hospital without parental consent gave him steroids while still minute. Took for ever for them to accept responsibility for what they had done. But he holds down his job- has been trusted enough to work in Theatre- covers his body with the most elaborate Tattoos- Alastair quips that he really should skin him and tan the hide. But he might have been up for skinning recently- ran seriously foul of the Arms Squad for unregistered but facsimile arms- some 27 of them all, thank God locked in the Fire arms cupboard- but with the Police investigating a serious murder locally (Takanini) not quite the look you are wanting to foster- he is battle obsessed- but big brother does it for real- is the first NZ Sailor who has been drafted onto a US Ship (Naval) for a short stint because of his computer skills- this is all because of our ban of Nuclear Powered ships back in the days of the Nuclear testing on Mururoa Atoll (owned by the French). The US took umbrage at not being allowed into our ports- I guess I am quite proud of Andrew- despite all my years as a Quaker- because that is no mean feat...


----------



## angelam

irishrose24 said:


> Hi all- Well,right now I've learned that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time come Dec.- most likely around Christmas time. I'm real excited! My son and DIL already know that its a girl so that makes it easier to decide on patterns. Right now I'm working on a hat and booties. Will post pics as I finish them. Actually overwhelmed by the amount of patterns out there and not too sure what styles are currently preferred- open to suggestions??


Congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, you are Wonder Woman :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

irishrose24 said:


> Hi all- Well,right now I've learned that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time come Dec.- most likely around Christmas time. I'm real excited! My son and DIL already know that its a girl so that makes it easier to decide on patterns. Right now I'm working on a hat and booties. Will post pics as I finish them. Actually overwhelmed by the amount of patterns out there and not too sure what styles are currently preferred- open to suggestions??


Congratulations!!! How exciting for you. My youngest grandchild is 11 yrs old and I'm not expecting more so have no idea what is currently stylish for the best dressed baby!! But I'm sure whatever you make will be most welcome!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I'm so glad that it was nothing major, but still, how scary that had to be. So glad that the neighbor was able to look after Ringo and that you are on the mend relationship wise.
> Take it easy and don't over do it.
> Hugs and love.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad the neighbors are keeping watch on you, very nice of them.
> I don't think mecano is available here, my brother had some when we were kids & I looked for it for my kids & now my grandson who loves to make things but have not found any. Will have to keep looking. I got a big bucket of Tinker toys- sticks of different lengths & round pieces the sticks go into all made of wood & the GKs spend hours with them. I have a pailful of legos from when my boys were young but haven't got them out yet as some of the pieces are so small, GD is probably old enough now to have them but would have them all over the house.


I would try:

http://www.meccano.com


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I think you become addicted to those power washers! Once you've cleaned one area you have to do another one as it all looks filthy!
> DD phoned me this morning from Milngavie - they're just setting out on their West Highland Way walk. Hope the weather is kind for them!


JUST INCASE ANY ONE IS WONDERING OOOps hit caps lock!

Milngavie should be pronounced : Mill guy


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 11:35am and caught up.
> 
> KateB- oh my word is Luke not just the most adorable little guy or what. Love the hoodie.
> 
> Julie- again I have to say I am so happy that you are home and well. :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley- You always post such beautiful birthday cards for us all. We are so lucky to have you in our circle of friends here on ktp. You are a treasure. :lol:
> 
> Gwen- love the new avatar of the purple streak in your hair and your fabulous smile.
> 
> Agnes- happy to see that you are on today.
> 
> Probably forgetting someone on here. Going for now so I can do some knitting, haven't done that for quite a few days now.


Having to watch my heart this morning- but have had a good half hour talk with Fofoa, before she had to start getting ready for work.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I may have over-reacted a bit-
> 
> It's good you did what you did, Julie, and I'm so glad you are feeling better. A greater worry is to NOT respond to stroke symptoms; my understanding is that if it is indeed a stroke, quick treatment is very important for successful treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I have been starting to realise.
> 
> We are at the point where everything is in commemoration of New Zealand following Great Britain into the First World War- NZ in those days had a population of 1 million and lost far more than 100,000 men. A very large proportion of those warriors were Maori. A very significant loss for a tiny far flung country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am glad people are rallying around you, Julie. Stay well.


Thanks, dear Norma- am working on the 'keeping well' my heart is definitely playing up- but it is an awful day here- with all this emphasis on the First World War.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I have been starting to realise.
> 
> We are at the point where everything is in commemoration of New Zealand following Great Britain into the First World War- NZ in those days had a population of 1 million and lost far more than 100,000 men. A very large proportion of those warriors were Maori. A very significant loss for a tiny far flung country.


They are remembered here , Julie, as are all those brave men.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Having to watch my heart this morning- but have had a good half hour talk with Fofoa, before she had to start getting ready for work.


 :thumbup:

We have been seeing the commemoration for WWI as well. It has always been heartbreaking for me to contemplate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Julie, glad that things with the neighbor are mending and that the church is pulling together to help--what a wonderful thing!
> 
> I made it up to row 65 of the new project last night and then found an error (knitting, not writing) and so tinked back the two rows and am on the right path again. I will post more about it as it comes together, but so far, I am liking it.
> 
> Work today--DD and I must also jot out to the store and refill the boys' "nummies" as I opened the last can of their wet food this morning (Heaven forbid they run out--I'll never hear the end of it). :XD:
> 
> Not much else going on around here; we got a lovely gentle rain again last night, so our monsoon is making a dent in the drought at last. I wish other areas would get rain as well and no more of those mudslides/floods/fires. Mother Nature has been on a tear for quite a while.
> 
> Hugs & blessings--be back later.


It is a huge relief that the major barrier has lifted- she is still prickly- but has not ruled out a face to face at some point- the proof of the pudding will come when I next encounter her!

So glad your rain is continuing


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you are Wonder Woman :thumbup:


Golly, WHAT have I done to warrant that compliment?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Your grandson has the potential to be a significant Scientist IMHO


Time will tell but it's great that his interest hasn't wavered as he's grown older.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> They are remembered here , Julie, as are all those brave men.


Australia can forget that it is actually A{NZ}AC- the Australia AND New Zealand Army Corps. No aspersions on the British- who of course fronted the Channel. History was a strong point of mine at school and 6th Form History was the build up, from the time of Napoleon (Waterloo) to the First and Second World Wars.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We have been seeing the commemoration for WWI as well. It has always been heartbreaking for me to contemplate.


your real commemoration does not happen till 2017.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Time will tell but it's great that his interest hasn't wavered as he's grown older.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

looking at your picture I just realized that I have never seen fuschias planted in the ground. your flowers are lovely. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono I'e been knitting, so will post some photos when it is done.
> 
> Off to do some shopping, am going to start preparing meals and freezing them so Mr P will eat while I am away.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them, happy birthday to anyone I have missed and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photo....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> looking at your picture I just realized that I have never seen fuschias planted in the ground. your flowers are lovely. --- sam


Thanks Sam, they grow quite well here, some are hardy and others I will bring into the conservatory over the winter, take cuttings and plant out next year.


----------



## iamsam

marlock - don't feel bad - the only reason I knew what it was was because I googled it so I could answer you. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, not stupido if you aren't around someone who likes dinos. My DGS#1 was a wild fan of dinos from age 2 or so, worked jigsaw puzzles way above his age because I found a bunch with dinos! I also loved the 2 movies about reconstituting the DNA to make real ones.


----------



## iamsam

what marvelous ice sculptures - love the window with a view. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


----------



## Lurker 2

This morning's image from me- although the actual credit goes to Shannon McDowell of Alberta, Canada.
Was reproduced on EarthSky Report- my reason for posting it is because on the way to Church a couple of Sundays ago I saw a very similar cloud formation, but had no camera with me- and don't know how to upload from phone to computer.

These are Storm Clouds over Alberta.


----------



## iamsam

this is lovely Shirley - love poppies. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYE! I wan't to apologize for missing it yesterday. I wasn't on line much as I am sorting out my work room. What a job! Any way, I hope you had a wonderful day. YOu are a very special person and I feel badly that I missed yours and Southern Gal's birthdays on the day.
> 
> This one is for you Kaye.


----------



## iamsam

do you use the bag at all - I would be afraid I would get it dirty. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Southern Gal! Better late than never. I am sorry I am a day late.
> 
> I hope you had a great da!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations on the upcoming grandchild! How exciting! You might contact Gagesmom about a cute pattern she has been doing quite a bit. Very cute!


irishrose24 said:


> Hi all- Well,right now I've learned that I'm going to be a grandma for the first time come Dec.- most likely around Christmas time. I'm real excited! My son and DIL already know that its a girl so that makes it easier to decide on patterns. Right now I'm working on a hat and booties. Will post pics as I finish them. Actually overwhelmed by the amount of patterns out there and not too sure what styles are currently preferred- open to suggestions??


----------



## iamsam

she is indeed a beautiful swan. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The only pictures I feel comfortable posting are of the Bride Swan who crashed the party. I won't put anyone's picture online without their ok.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming grandchild! How exciting! You might contact Gagesmom about a cute pattern she has been doing quite a bit. Very cute!


Hi Gwen, how you doing? The pattern is Marianna's lazy daisy baby all in one on Ravelry.


----------



## iamsam

I wish they would get busy and make some little swanlets. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I thought everyone would like to see the swan again. And she doesn't object to her picture being online. It's a shame her Groom wasn't with her. Wonder if they had a snit! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doing great PurpleFi.....have cleaned house a little bit, then worked on another gift bag for the KAP, and made some restaurant reservations for us or rather attempted to....have to call back but at least did give a heads up to those in charge of such arrangements at the 2 restaurants. Also ordered the t-shirts. Will have the shirts by the 18th of August so I can check everything out and bundle them by individuals. I am off to jump in the shower and get ready for DH and friend to get home from work. Our friend is taking us out to dinner. Will TTYL.


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, how you doing? The pattern is Marianna's lazy daisy baby all in one on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I wish they would get busy and make some little swanlets. --- sam


Cygnets Sam, Cygnets!!!!


----------



## iamsam

it certainly makes me feel better knowing that there are people there that have your well being at heart. --- sam
]


Lurker 2 said:


> Another good thing that has been dawning on me- is that the Samoans with whom I go to church are starting to show more than just polite caring- they are being genuinely concerned- And the two nieces who are still here- from both of Fale's sisters- not just Fifita who share's both Mum and Dad- Fale's Mum married a philanderer first time round- the two Missionary Sisters were just so kind when they called last night- I am to ring them any time when I need help- I was explaining how my family in NZ is so tiny- the bulk of my relatives being in Scotland and elsewhere - that the congregation at church really is becoming my family. And Zara next door turned up, just because she wanted to make sure I was ok- then realised she would be busy later in the week- so did the vacuum cleaning anyway. Fifita (gt niece) brought me a beautiful yellow chysanthemum- which I will pot on, when the flowering is over- they usually work well in the garden here- some pickled mussels and some of the not quite ripe bananas that I prefer- Fofoa had remembered all I had asked for- except that I might be home on Monday- Fifita had gone to the hospital and then had the problem that I had used my maiden name up till now with the Health Board- I don't like it when people mangle what is actually Fale's title not just his surname- but do understand that most people rush at it- instead of reading Samoan syllable by syllable- and forgetting that they are continental vowels- so few manage to pronounce Maori well, even nearly 200 years on, sadly it reflects the real place they have been consigned to in our culture. We do now have a Maori Language Week, but in my opinion it should be extended to Maori Language Month- it alliterates well too! as I said to Kate by PM earlier I seem to be writing treatises here!
> I have just dawned that I have eaten a whole litre of yoghurt since I got home! I am behind with the bread baking- probably better get a loaf started when I finish typing this- was trying to get to the point of saying hugs for you too June!
> and at that point I will start anothe group hug
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{to all at the Tea Party}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing great PurpleFi.....have cleaned house a little bit, then worked on another gift bag for the KAP, and made some restaurant reservations for us or rather attempted to....have to call back but at least did give a heads up to those in charge of such arrangements at the 2 restaurants. Also ordered the t-shirts. Will have the shirts by the 18th of August so I can check everything out and bundle them by individuals. I am off to jump in the shower and get ready for DH and friend to get home from work. Our friend is taking us out to dinner. Will TTYL.


Enjoy your dinner, I'm just about to get ready for bed. See you soon xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your dinner, I'm just about to get ready for bed. See you soon xxx


And for one lucky Josephine that is only too true.


----------



## martina

Hugs back to you, Julie .


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hugs back to you, Julie .


Thank you, Dear!


----------



## iamsam

I've never seen any clouds like that - beautiful picture Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's image from me- although the actual credit goes to Shannon McDowell of Alberta, Canada.
> Was reproduced on EarthSky Report- my reason for posting it is because on the way to Church a couple of Sundays ago I saw a very similar cloud formation, but had no camera with me- and don't know how to upload from phone to computer.
> 
> These are Storm Clouds over Alberta.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I've never seen any clouds like that - beautiful picture Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


The ones I saw struck me as very odd!


----------



## iamsam

baby swans - lol. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Cygnets Sam, Cygnets!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> baby swans - lol. --- sam


according to my tiny The Little Oxford Dictionary that I inherited when Dad died- the word is CYGNET Sam! but of course you speak American NOT English at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martina

I see that you are being mischievous again, Sam!


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> How nice you could have a meal with DS's fiancée-- really nice of you and bet she enjoyed it, too. But this comment is really about Matthew's dog drawings. Do contact a card company. But is there a chance of cards with these on them to sell at the Oct gathering?


I will let him bring his cards to KAP if anyone is interested in them. He will have some new cards by then as well. I am hoping to make cards from his current drawing.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I think you become addicted to those power washers! Once you've cleaned one area you have to do another one as it all looks filthy!
> DD phoned me this morning from Milngavie - they're just setting out on their West Highland Way walk. Hope the weather is kind for them!


I hope so too, but I don't think the forecast is good - at least the rain would keep the midges away! BTW, for those across the pond(s), Milngavie is one of those strange spellings that is actually pronounce Mill-guy.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing great PurpleFi.....have cleaned house a little bit, then worked on another gift bag for the KAP, and made some restaurant reservations for us or rather attempted to....have to call back but at least did give a heads up to those in charge of such arrangements at the 2 restaurants.  Also ordered the t-shirts. Will have the shirts by the 18th of August so I can check everything out and bundle them by individuals. I am off to jump in the shower and get ready for DH and friend to get home from work. Our friend is taking us out to dinner. Will TTYL.


How many people are signed up in the final tally?


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> JUST INCASE ANY ONE IS WONDERING OOOps hit caps lock!
> 
> Milngavie should be pronounced : Mill guy


You beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I see that you are being mischievous again, Sam!


 :thumbup: { :XD: } :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 wrote:
JUST INCASE ANY ONE IS WONDERING OOOps hit caps lock!

Milngavie should be pronounced : Mill guy



KateB said:


> You beat me to it! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I will let him bring his cards to KAP if anyone is interested in them. He will have some new cards by then as well. I am hoping to make cards from his current drawing.


I would like two packs of cards-- one of the dogs, either cats or horses for other???


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Australia can forget that it is actually A{NZ}AC- the Australia AND New Zealand Army Corps. No aspersions on the British- who of course fronted the Channel. History was a strong point of mine at school and 6th Form History was the build up, from the time of Napoleon (Waterloo) to the First and Second World Wars.


And,sadly, it was supposed to be the war to end wars.
And the fighting goes on......a hundred years later!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And,sadly, it was supposed to be the war to end wars.
> And the fighting goes on......a hundred years later!!!
> Junek


Gaza, Syria, Libya, Sudan, Mali ... the list goes on.


----------



## pacer

Irishrose....Congrats on becoming a grandmother. What an exciting time.

Gwen...Thanks for the update on Marianne. I am so happy that she is recovering well. Now to keep her following doctor's orders so she does not overdue it and hurt herself. I am happy that your family is home safe now.

Julie...I am so thankful that you are home and have people close by to check on you and help you as they can. I do understand the dilemma of the cost of medical care vs. the budget as my two boys have had numerous health issues. My oldest son had trouble breathing one weekend and we had just found out that very same day that we had no health insurance since my DH and others were let go by their employer when someone new took over. The decision of what to do when a child can't breathe vs. the cost to help him to recover. I took him to ER and it took me a long time to pay that bill. It is good that the neighbor has softened up just a bit. Do take care.

Time to get dinner for the guys. I had fresh tomatoes and cucumbers tonight. I love fresh grown vegetables.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I wish they would get busy and make some little swanlets. --- sam


I think it was Zoe that checked online and found that white and black swans don't mate. For all we know the Bride swan and Groom Swan are the same sex!!! They got their nicknames because of their color. It seemed appropriate! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I hope so too, but I don't think the forecast is good - at least the rain would keep the midges away! BTW, for those across the pond(s), Milngavie is one of those strange spellings that is actually pronounce Mill-guy.


And I still don't see how quay can be pronounced KEY!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Sandy, June, Julie, and Purplefi....thanks for the lovely photos to brighten up my day.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Gaza, Syria, Libya, Sudan, Mali ... the list goes on.


Afghanistan (i think we'll be there forever!!) and Russia trying to get back one of her former dependents and the never ending fight between Hamas and Israel.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I would try:
> 
> http://www.meccano.com


Thanks, Julie,


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> And I still don't see how quay can be pronounced KEY!
> Junek


Oh, oh, oh-- someone else thinks "quay" being "KEY" is stupid sound! Better just call it "wharf."


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think that would be a nice thing Pacer.


pacer said:


> I will let him bring his cards to KAP if anyone is interested in them. He will have some new cards by then as well. I am hoping to make cards from his current drawing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Sandy, June, Julie, and Purplefi....thanks for the lovely photos to brighten up my day.


More pretties to brighten your day. Color isn't good on either bloom one, butterfly weed is really bright orange, grows wild here and in my yard by choice. Griffon begonia bloomed before I put it outside and I didn't think to get a pix, have widely spaced thumbnail-sized lime green/peach flat blooms on thin stems, leaves are between 8 and 12 inches across. Orchids are both phalaenopsis, front is really a light lime green, back is a lovely orchid color. I have good luck with these in my north bathroom window.


----------



## Gweniepooh

A total of 27 participants however for the dinner and cookout there will be 36. (spouces, guests, children)We've a little more than double what we had last year registered for the KAP.


Sorlenna said:


> How many people are signed up in the final tally?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.

Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.

Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.

OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.

Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects. 

Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.

I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lovely flowers Purple and Kansas-gma. I have a lime green orchid too but only got one. I had about 8 purple ones on a mini-orchid plant. Hey a mini Purple for Purplefi.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely flowers Purple and Kansas-gma. I have a lime green orchid too but only got one. I had about 8 purple ones on a mini-orchid plant. Hey a mini Purple for Purplefi.


Ty-- I really enjoy the orchids. Maybe they will suffice when I no longer can get outside and garden. MAYBE. And your yarn is just gorgeous-- great texture. I'm a tactile nut.


----------



## darowil

have had a coupe of reads this morning.
Having breakfast now 9well a second one actually). Maryanne is in theatre at the moment so she has made it. I've actually ended up almost home but think by the time I have eaten that I will head back to the hospital in case she is in need of TLC. Just can't tell how she will react.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


Other than friendship its a love of knitting that binds us together not what we achieve. So feel that you shouldn't be here. We don't want you leaving us even if you never knit another stitch. The yarn does look lovely well worth trying to knit to use it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> A total of 27 participants however for the dinner and cookout there will be 36. (spouces, guests, children)We've a little more than double what we had last year registered for the KAP.


That's AWESOME. Maybe I'll get there next year!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> A total of 27 participants however for the dinner and cookout there will be 36. (spouces, guests, children)We've a little more than double what we had last year registered for the KAP.


Just confirming you have my SIL and me in the count.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...I am so thankful that you are home and have people close by to check on you and help you as they can. I do understand the dilemma of the cost of medical care vs. the budget as my two boys have had numerous health issues. My oldest son had trouble breathing one weekend and we had just found out that very same day that we had no health insurance since my DH and others were let go by their employer when someone new took over. The decision of what to do when a child can't breathe vs. the cost to help him to recover. I took him to ER and it took me a long time to pay that bill. It is good that the neighbor has softened up just a bit. Do take care.
> 
> Time to get dinner for the guys. I had fresh tomatoes and cucumbers tonight. I love fresh grown vegetables.


oooops- hit send- thanks Pacer for your caring- It can be very hard finding the balance of priorities- I was so focused on doing the extra grocery shopping, that it never even entered my head that I should also have been going to the doctor.
I did however have a very interesting second conversation with my new Halal Butcher- who I now know comes from India and speaks possibly Hindi as well as Arabic and English- and his Iranian (I think they said) co-worker- who spoke Urdu and English. I have come home with chopped Goat for a Goat Curry a la Dave's Jamaican friend- and some Chicken mince which I have not yet worked out what recipe I will use- Ringo and I will share both- and there is also a gift of a large quantity of bones.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.


Honey, my hands do not hurt at all, unlike some here who suffer so much pain in them; and my spirit is not suffering at all. I just stitch and chat with whoever wanders into the room and sits a spell with me. Or Tim and I sing whatever strikes his fancy, and I just keep sewing squares together. It's all good, folks. Please don't worry about me. If I don't get it all finished, it will be because I was having a good time along the way--thinking about each of you as I joined yours squares to another's and wishing I could sit and have a good visit with each of you.

Ohio Joy

I'm not posting much but trying to keep up with you all and making time for joining squares.

jh


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> what marvelous ice sculptures - love the window with a view. --- sam


It is very beautiful there in the winter. It is actually one of the prettiest places in the world. they set up the window so that it hits a different part of the view each year. They also have a sculpture contest, and this is part of it. It is set right on the ice skating rink.

Nicho's pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> do you use the bag at all - I would be afraid I would get it dirty. --- sam


I use it fairly often. It is getting a bit old now. For awhile I was in a lot of fabric postcard swaps and I decided not to back a few and make a bag.

By the way, if anyone wants to see them, and my stained glass and quilts - here is the link to my blog. It will take a bit of time to read it all. Start at the beginning (go there at the bottom of the page and work forward. It is what I was doing through about 5 years - including when I lost my son.

My friends sent me 300 postcards, with no addresses for the 
Wellspring Cancer support foundation here in Calgary. I raffled them off at their show of quilts and we did very well. It was while Rob was still alive and he was quite interested in the cards as they came in.

memories. I do hope that anyone who is interested will check it out

*http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca/*


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Sandy, June, Julie, and Purplefi....thanks for the lovely photos to brighten up my day.


Certainly my pleasure when I find an image I am able to copy and share- not always my own images!

that reminds me I did just photograph the stroller, as I have modified tying it to the frame, after my first serious shopping trip with it. In the homewards bus I had to take everything off, out, and down- although the bus aisle was wide enough- there was no where I could park it up, loaded. Fortunately the Sikh driver was very courteous and patient with me as I got off the bus to cross the road to my house.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Afghanistan (i think we'll be there forever!!) and Russia trying to get back one of her former dependents and the never ending fight between Hamas and Israel.
> Junek


I knew there were others I was forgetting...


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> I will head out tomorrow almost certainly- may tackle the doctor, then, although I want also to do some more grocery shopping- Ringo and I are needing some more protein!


Julie: Why not call ahead and let the receptionist know that you have a preference for the doctor for whom you have a better rapport. Often the receptionist can tell you if the one you prefer is in, or will be able to get you seen on a day or time when she or he will be taking patients. In an emergency you take what you get, but for appts often can make alternate arrangements. Be sure to tell her you have some reservations about her diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## irishrose24

GweniepoohGweniepooh


Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming grandchild! How exciting! You might contact Gagesmom about a cute pattern she has been doing quite a bit. Very cute!


Gweniepooh and PurpleFi _ Thanks for your help on patterns!- I'll look that one up.

jknappva,pacer,Cashmeregma,- thanks for all the words of congratulations

Cashmeregma-OH, I meant to say also that I love your yarn color-Its lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Julie: Why not call ahead and let the receptionist know that you have a preference for the doctor for whom you have a better rapport. Often the receptionist can tell you if the one you prefer is in, or will be able to get you seen on a day or time when she or he will be taking patients. In an emergency you take what you get, but for appts often can make alternate arrangements. Be sure to tell her you have some reservations about her diagnosis and treatment.


Dear Marge- as a direct result of reading this post I have searched on google for the doctor I like and trust- who used to work at the clinic I have been going to- it will cost but I can make an appointment to see him when I have the money together- then I've got to work out how to get there by bus- he is about 15- 20 K to the south, now. But being able to talk with your doctor is SO important.


----------



## irishrose24

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a sunny but very chilly Sydney. We have been so spoilt during July with temperatures way above the average (all of last week was like summer here) that a return to normal winter temperatures has us all complaining. At least it is not as bad here as in the southern states where it is much colder with gale-force winds.
> 
> Think it is time I shared some more holiday photos. Here are some from the Canada part of our trip where the weather was sensational and every day was hot with clear blue skies which made the Rockies look spectacular no matter where you looked. Enjoy.


LOve your pics of Canada!


----------



## irishrose24

thewren said:


> was it last week or this week - someone was talking about putting up pickles - was it joy? anyhow - here is a different take of pickleing. --- sam
> 
> Spicy Squash Refrigerator Pickles {quick & easy!}
> posted on July 21, 2014 by Brenda
> 
> I had never pickled squash before. Have you?!
> 
> Do you know Amanda Paa from Heartbeet Kitchen? She is a friend of mine from here in Minnesota, a bubbly, super sweet, positive-thinker, and just plain lovely person that I hope youll take the time to get to know. I met Amanda through our local food blogger group, Fortify, when I first started blogging over four years ago. Shes never without her signature beaming smile and tinkly laughter. I adore this girl. Can you tell?!
> 
> And with that introduction, I want to also share with you Amandas very first cookbook, hot off the press. Its called Smitten with Squash, and its a real keeper. In between its covers, Amandas passion for cooking with fresh ingredients, specifically with her beloved squash, is translated to paper in the sunny manner that Amanda is known for. She includes a bit of history from the Cucurbit (my new favorite word!) family that holds hundreds of varieties of squash, plus helpful kitchen tips and a host of wonderful recipes.
> 
> Amanda is also known for her gluten-free cooking and baking, so youll find all of the recipes in her book with both regular and gluten-free instructions. Be sure to check out her blog for more gluten-free recipes.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 9 sprigs fresh cilantro
> 3 large cloves garlic, halved
> 3 tsp. mixed peppercorns
> 1-1/2 tsp. coriander seeds
> 3 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
> 1-1/2 lbs. yellow squash and zucchini, sliced into thin rounds.
> 1/3 c. thinly sliced sweet onion
> 1-1/4 c. apple cider vinegar
> 1-1/4 c. water
> 2 tsp. kosher salt
> 2-1/2 T. honey
> 
> Preparation:
> 
> In a large glass jar or bowl that holds about 2 quarts, add the cilantro, garlic, peppercorns, coriander, red pepper flakes, zucchini, and onion. Set aside.
> 
> In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, bring vinegar, water, salt, and honey to a boil.
> 
> Pour hot mixture over contents in the jar, pressing down on the vegetables so that brine covers them completely.
> 
> Let cool on the counter to room temperature.
> 
> Cover and refrigerate for at least 4 hours, or 2 days for maximum flavor.
> 
> Keeps in refrigerator for 2 months.
> 
> Note: Amanda's recipe calls for using 3 pint-size jars and dividing the cilantro, garlic, peppercorns, coriander, red pepper flakes, squash, zucchini, and onion evenly amongst the three jars before pouring the hot brine into the jars. I altered the recipe to make just one large jar. Use whichever method works best for you!
> 
> Adapted from "Bumper Crop Spicy Squash Pickles" in Smitten with Squash by Amanda Paa
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/07/21/spicy-squash-refrigerator-pickles-recipe-quick-easy/


Thanks for posting this recipe Sam -gotta try it now that my squash is getting ready! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## irishrose24

darowil said:


> Banksia Pullover


Very pretty sweater! LOve the color and the pattern.


----------



## marlark

PurpleFi said:


> Please, please show a picture - my favourite colour and all my favourite yarns rolled into one. I MUST try to find some when we visit in the autumn. x


Me too. I have loved any purple since I was 5 years old. I met a woman who was an acquaintance of my mo and her age. She found me crying over something and promptly stopped my tears with a hanky (Disney theme) and gave it to me. We became the closest of friends. She was there for me with support in every crisis in my life for the next40+ years until she died in l990's at the age of 93. Her name was Violet and her bedroom was lavender in four shades and she collected everything purple. MY favorite color now and then and my entire house including kitchen tile is lavender.
Marlark


----------



## Sorlenna

Purple is also my mother's favorite color (and one of my top 3). 

I'm off to bed. See y'all later!


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> according to my tiny The Little Oxford Dictionary that I inherited when Dad died- the word is CYGNET Sam! but of course you speak American NOT English at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cygnet is also American


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> oooops- hit send- thanks Pacer for your caring- It can be very hard finding the balance of priorities- I was so focused on doing the extra grocery shopping, that it never even entered my head that I should also have been going to the doctor.
> I did however have a very interesting second conversation with my new Halal Butcher- who I now know comes from India and speaks possibly Hindi as well as Arabic and English- and his Iranian (I think they said) co-worker- who spoke Urdu and English. I have come home with chopped Goat for a Goat Curry a la Dave's Jamaican friend- and some Chicken mince which I have not yet worked out what recipe I will use- Ringo and I will share both- and there is also a gift of a large quantity of bones.


Are they safe for dogs-the bones I mean?


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> cygnet is also American


I am sure it is, Marge- Sam and I and several other Brits have been teasing each other for a while as to which is the right side of the road on which to drive, I was just seeing if I could get another rise out of him!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Are they safe for dogs-the bones I mean?


The goat bones will be fine- I will make sure he does not get anything he might choke on- the beef bones are magnificent- masses of marrow- and they were a gift.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Norma- am working on the 'keeping well' my heart is definitely playing up- but it is an awful day here- with all this emphasis on the First World War.


A very sad and thought provoking day in the UK, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> A very sad and thought provoking day in the UK, too.


I am sure it is!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, WHAT have I done to warrant that compliment?


Quaker and unconditional love for the military. One of my abiding memories of a Quaker meeting was a dear Friend who had a VEHEMENT hatred of the military.

PS Quakers are supposed to find God in all men. Just a note for those who are unfamiliar with the Society of Friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Quaker and unconditional love for the military. One of my abiding memories of a Quaker meeting was a dear Friend who had a VEHEMENT hatred of the military.
> 
> PS Quakers are supposed to find God in all men. Just a note for those who are unfamiliar with the Society of Friends.


Well I do acknowledge an unconditional love of my Nephew- it has cost me a lot of soul searching that he is in the Navy. BUT I am proud of what he is achieving- he was out in the Indian Ocean recently in their search for Pirates.


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> I've never seen any clouds like that - beautiful picture Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> More pretties to brighten your day. Color isn't good on either bloom one, butterfly weed is really bright orange, grows wild here and in my yard by choice. Griffon begonia bloomed before I put it outside and I didn't think to get a pix, have widely spaced thumbnail-sized lime green/peach flat blooms on thin stems, leaves are between 8 and 12 inches across. Orchids are both phalaenopsis, front is really a light lime green, back is a lovely orchid color. I have good luck with these in my north bathroom window.


I love orchids, too. Yours are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


Great yarn and inspiration, too. Loved the other pictures, too.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> And,sadly, it was supposed to be the war to end wars.
> And the fighting goes on......a hundred years later!!!
> Junek


My grandfather was out in France during WW1. It's only since I've been older that I realise how lucky he was to come home alive. How I wish he had talked about it when I was young but he never mentioned it. That generation never talked about their experiences.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I do acknowledge an unconditional love of my Nephew- it has cost me a lot of soul searching that he is in the Navy. BUT I am proud of what he is achieving- he was out in the Indian Ocean recently in their search for Pirates.


 :thumbup: I'm off to have my shower now. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> My grandfather was out in France during WW1. It's only since I've been older that I realise how lucky he was to come home alive. How I wish he had talked about it when I was young but he never mentioned it. That generation never talked about their experiences.


My father never talked of his war experiences other than what could be turned into a joke- like tenting with the Roman Catholic Padre, because no-one else was prepared to. He was in the Royal Army Supply Corps- responsible at the age of 20/21 for maintaining the entire Supply Corps fleet of vehicles, in the push across North Africa, against Rommel, and the retreat to Egypt. We discovered at his funeral that my younger younger brother, knew that Pop had been awarded a medal for some bravery, but returned it, on principle because he was not prepared to condone his superior officer's behaviour, he had spent most of the time drunk in his tent. So far as I know this is all in the Imperial War Museum, under secrecy, until 90 years have past.

I don't think my mother ever forgave him for that- she would have liked the reflected glory.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> My grandfather was out in France during WW1. It's only since I've been older that I realise how lucky he was to come home alive. How I wish he had talked about it when I was young but he never mentioned it. That generation never talked about their experiences.


My grandfather survived, too but I never knew him as he died in 1936. He'd been gassed twice and it had damaged his lungs. My mother said he would never talk about it and only tell funny stories. They must have had terrible experiences.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: I'm off to have my shower now. Have a lovely day.


And may yours be a wonderful day too!


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


That yarn is beautiful! I love textured yarns and that is just my colour. What are you planning to make with it?


----------



## Lurker 2

My grandfather Jones, [who was born in Corris, of the Quaker mother, my great grand mother, Edith Bright, wife of John Jones, the physician in the village- but lost his mother and older sister Mwyffanwy at the age of 3 (there had been an epidemic of Scarlet Fever) ] served in the Ambulance Corps in the First World War and then in Signals in the Second World War. Both non-combatant roles.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Lake Louise. It is iced over in the winter and the lake front is made into an ice skating rink. They also have an ice carving contest on the lake too. It is the most glorious spot and you have certainly captured it.
> 
> Here are two winter scenes from the same spot. They were skiing and stopped to skate on the way back to Banff. It was a dull day but it was still lovely. I have some of a sunny day somewhere but have no time to search. I am so glad you enjoyed Lake Louise. I know it was one of your main hopes (to spend the night at the Chateau Lake Louise. I am glad you got a room with a view of the lake. Beautiful spot.


Love these photos Shirley, especially the last one. Thanks for posting (and say Hi to Pat from us)


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, oh, oh-- someone else thinks "quay" being "KEY" is stupid sound! Better just call it "wharf."


And lose the richness of our language- and it's complex origins- no way Jose.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> The only pictures I feel comfortable posting are of the Bride Swan who crashed the party. I won't put anyone's picture online without their ok.
> Junek


The swan photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


That yarn is quite something, Daralene! you obviously posted the pictures after first posting- I got tripped up by reading through too fast this morning, obviously, and missed the photos then!


----------



## nicho

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some qiviut a few years ago to make a pair of socks, ended up just using it for the foot part & sme other for the leg. It is supposed to be 8X warmer than wool & I always have cold feet. By using it only for the feet I have enough left for at least another pair. I think those " touristy" places really jack up the price as I had seen the exact yarn I paid, I think $28 in Banff for $98. I got it from Quebec, here is the link should you decide you need some.
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/fuzzme1092/m.html?item=300663358086&hash=item4600eec286&_uhb=1&pt=US_Yarn&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Thanks Bonnie. That is the site I have been looking at. Good to know that you have ordered from them. Now I have to decide if the postage can be justified!


----------



## nicho

PurpleFi said:


> Please, please show a picture - my favourite colour and all my favourite yarns rolled into one. I MUST try to find some when we visit in the autumn. x


Here you are - a photo of the purple yarn. It is beautifully soft so I am looking forward to knitting it up. I bought it in Alaska. It is a hand dyed yarn from Juneau, but I am sure you will be able to get the same blend of yarns in any LYS on your trip. Are you tempted to buy some qiviut? You will see it on the Canadian part of your trip if (I mean when) you go yarn shopping. Sorry the photo is dark. I'll try to lighten it before I post. I should have waited till it is daylight.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Oh dear... well I am very glad it wasnt a stroke after all. Nice that your neighbour is helping and things are pleasant.


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Julie...I am so thankful that you are home and have people close by to check on you and help you as they can. I do understand the dilemma of the cost of medical care vs. the budget as my two boys have had numerous health issues. My oldest son had trouble breathing one weekend and we had just found out that very same day that we had no health insurance since my DH and others were let go by their employer when someone new took over. The decision of what to do when a child can't breathe vs. the cost to help him to recover. I took him to ER and it took me a long time to pay that bill. It is good that the neighbor has softened up just a bit. Do take care.


This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


Last time I had an ambulance trip it cost $87 I think it will be more than that- because petrol has gone up so much- but at least we don't pay for the Hospital stay.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: The NHS has many faults but I'm still glad it's there.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: The NHS has many faults but I'm still glad it's there.


As am I that we still have what is left of ours.


----------



## KatyNora

Hi, KTP! I see you're already up to 48 pages this week, so I'll just send a general batch of hugs and good wishes to all. We're in Paris this week and loving it. Many adventures and misadventures! I won't be able to post pictures until I get home as I'm using the Nook for this trip, but I'll try to remember to take lots of pics. Love you all. Have a good week.


----------



## Lurker 2

OntheWingsofaDove has her birthday today- when I double checked her postings she mentioned moving, but that was back in May- I do hope she is just busy with all that that entails!

However that may be
Happy Birthday!
Happy Birthday to you!
dear, ontheWingsofaDove


----------



## PurpleFi

nicho said:


> Here you are - a photo of the purple yarn. It is beautifully soft so I am looking forward to knitting it up. I bought it in Alaska. It is a hand dyed yarn from Juneau, but I am sure you will be able to get the same blend of yarns in any LYS on your trip. Are you tempted to buy some qiviut? You will see it on the Canadian part of your trip if (I mean when) you go yarn shopping. Sorry the photo is dark. I'll try to lighten it before I post. I should have waited till it is daylight.


Thank you for the photo, that looks absolutely gorgeous, you can see the sheen on it. I might buy some qivit, depends how much money is in my purse by the time we get to Cananda! We are doing a coach tour of Nova Scotia so I hope we shall have some time to find yarn stores. Perhaps I can bribe the coach driver to take a detour :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora said:


> Hi, KTP! I see you're already up to 48 pages this week, so I'll just send a general batch of hugs and good wishes to all. We're in Paris this week and loving it. Many adventures and misadventures! I won't be able to post pictures until I get home as I'm using the Nook for this trip, but I'll try to remember to take lots of pics. Love you all. Have a good week.


Hi KatyNora, glad you are having a good time. Will email you about next Tuesday. See you soon x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to shine.

Today is London Girls birthday, so....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY xx

Hope everyone is doing ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Pacer - Matthew is very talented! :thumbup:


Ditto.....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Last time I had an ambulance trip it cost $87 I think it will be more than that- because petrol has gone up so much- but at least we don't pay for the Hospital stay.


We can get ambulance cover for a reasonable yearly cost. But also covered in most private health plans (emergency travel only but the ambulance cover I think covers all ambulance trips). But if don't have cover of some sort looking at hundreds for a short trip. A non emergency trip is $200 plus $5.20 a km, emergency $646 or $896 depending on the urgency plus the km charge. So extremely expensive if no cover.
in fact I have just discovered that we can pau a lower fee if have emergency cover so that are covered for other travel as well- had no idea they did this one.


----------



## jheiens

Best of birthday wishes to Londy and Trisha (Onthewingofadove).

Hope you each have a glorious day!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Oh,Kaye, I'm so sorry for the loss of the grandbaby. But I'm sure there'll be another one. I'm glad they're handling it well.
> 
> From me too.... hugs


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. I have got to clean house today....yuck it is a mess. I way over slept this morning and didn't get up until 11 a.m.; guess I needed the sleep.
> 
> Spoke briefly to Marianne....she actually can drive some now. She is doing great! Also off the walker and only having to use her cane. I am so proud of her and her recovery; she really has stuck to the exercises and therapy. Good job Marianne!
> 
> Well, I could sit here all day but really must get at least some housework done and some embroidery work done. TTYL


Wow, thats fantastic that Marianne is recovering so quickly. Give her my love...


----------



## darowil

Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations  

Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness. 

Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL. 

No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


Very good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> We can get ambulance cover for a reasonable yearly cost. But also covered in most private health plans (emergency travel only but the ambulance cover I think covers all ambulance trips). But if don't have cover of some sort looking at hundreds for a short trip. A non emergency trip is $200 plus $5.20 a km, emergency $646 or $896 depending on the urgency plus the km charge. So extremely expensive if no cover.
> in fact I have just discovered that we can pau a lower fee if have emergency cover so that are covered for other travel as well- had no idea they did this one.


And if you are the holder of a health care card it is all FREE


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can't wait to see your photos! Safe travels.



KatyNora said:


> Hi, KTP! I see you're already up to 48 pages this week, so I'll just send a general batch of hugs and good wishes to all. We're in Paris this week and loving it. Many adventures and misadventures! I won't be able to post pictures until I get home as I'm using the Nook for this trip, but I'll try to remember to take lots of pics. Love you all. Have a good week.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi, love the photo of The Vyne. DH and I watch a programme on the TV last week about it. It was very interesting.
I spent a goodly chunk of my adult life in Derbyshire. I love the bakewell pudding :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> And if you are the holder of a health care card it is all FREE


Not here it isn't- well not pensioners so I assume health care cards aren't either -I think cheaper but still expensive.


----------



## sugarsugar

page 46 Goodnight.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Not here it isn't- well not pensioners so I assume health care cards aren't either -I think cheaper but still expensive.


Good heavens, really? It must be a Victorian thing. Goodness knows why all the states arent the same. Pension or health care card holders is all free for Ambulance no matter the distance or even for air ambulance.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ty-- I really enjoy the orchids. Maybe they will suffice when I no longer can get outside and garden. MAYBE. And your yarn is just gorgeous-- great texture. I'm a tactile nut.


I really never thought I could grow orchids but then I started with one from the grocery store. It still blooms about 6 months of the year. I started going to the orchid show and now have 2 from there that bloomed again for me twice and I love that the flowers last so long. If I can do it I know it isn't difficult. I have some that don't bloom all the time but others that are just glorious. Great that my grocery store one is the one that blooms every year and for so long and beautiful purple blooms. My lime green one is still in bloom but it is just one bloom. I don't even remember buying a lime green one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:



> Other than friendship its a love of knitting that binds us together not what we achieve. So feel that you shouldn't be here. We don't want you leaving us even if you never knit another stitch. The yarn does look lovely well worth trying to knit to use it.


That is so lovely Darowil. Thank you.

I'm actually on looking to find a post and find out how your daughter fared.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, oh, oh-- someone else thinks "quay" being "KEY" is stupid sound! Better just call it "wharf."


"Pier"!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We can get ambulance cover for a reasonable yearly cost. But also covered in most private health plans (emergency travel only but the ambulance cover I think covers all ambulance trips). But if don't have cover of some sort looking at hundreds for a short trip. A non emergency trip is $200 plus $5.20 a km, emergency $646 or $896 depending on the urgency plus the km charge. So extremely expensive if no cover.
> in fact I have just discovered that we can pau a lower fee if have emergency cover so that are covered for other travel as well- had no idea they did this one.


We can pay $40 annually to join, which entitles one to about three trips per year (I think)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


That is good!


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> More pretties to brighten your day. Color isn't good on either bloom one, butterfly weed is really bright orange, grows wild here and in my yard by choice. Griffon begonia bloomed before I put it outside and I didn't think to get a pix, have widely spaced thumbnail-sized lime green/peach flat blooms on thin stems, leaves are between 8 and 12 inches across. Orchids are both phalaenopsis, front is really a light lime green, back is a lovely orchid color. I have good luck with these in my north bathroom window.


Thanks for sharing your beautiful flowers!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations
> 
> Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness.
> 
> Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL.
> 
> No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


Fair enough- no control over who can and is actually reading what.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> That's AWESOME. Maybe I'll get there next year!


How I wish it was this year but next year would be tremendous!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> "Pier"!!
> Junek


What about queue? I know the meaning is way off topic- but that is what makes English such a rich language that it has survived and taken up so many of the conqueror's languages.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> It is very beautiful there in the winter. It is actually one of the prettiest places in the world. they set up the window so that it hits a different part of the view each year. They also have a sculpture contest, and this is part of it. It is set right on the ice skating rink.
> 
> Nicho's pictures are wonderful.


It truly is gorgeous and a dream of mine for years to see someday. Sadly, for me, you won't be there now, but so wonderful for you that you will be with your family.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> have had a coupe of reads this morning.
> Having breakfast now 9well a second one actually). Maryanne is in theatre at the moment so she has made it. I've actually ended up almost home but think by the time I have eaten that I will head back to the hospital in case she is in need of TLC. Just can't tell how she will react.


Praying that she's doing fine after surgery. So Mama won't have to stress out!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## siouxann

pammie1234 said:


> I've been AWOL for a while, but just know that theto 50 KTP has remained in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to read the now 17 pages and see what I can catch up on. I know I've missed a lot!


Ditto for me, except that I am on page 17 and I see the count is up to 50! Just knowing you all are here makes me feel good.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly my pleasure when I find an image I am able to copy and share- not always my own images!
> 
> that reminds me I did just photograph the stroller, as I have modified tying it to the frame, after my first serious shopping trip with it. In the homewards bus I had to take everything off, out, and down- although the bus aisle was wide enough- there was no where I could park it up, loaded. Fortunately the Sikh driver was very courteous and patient with me as I got off the bus to cross the road to my house.


I'm so glad you have something that will help with the shopping. And it's always a treat when someone shows extra kindness like your bus driver!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew there were others I was forgetting...


Unfortunately it seems to be getting more widespread!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marge- as a direct result of reading this post I have searched on google for the doctor I like and trust- who used to work at the clinic I have been going to- it will cost but I can make an appointment to see him when I have the money together- then I've got to work out how to get there by bus- he is about 15- 20 K to the south, now. But being able to talk with your doctor is SO important.


And that is why I travel 20 miles or more to see my Dr. I've been seeing him for almost 20 years and we trust and respect each other.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> A very sad and thought provoking day in the UK, too.


(Remembering WW I) I didn't know until a few years ago that an uncle on my father's side served in WW I.
I found out years after he'd died when I found a picture of him in his uniform!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Quaker and unconditional love for the military. One of my abiding memories of a Quaker meeting was a dear Friend who had a VEHEMENT hatred of the military.
> 
> PS Quakers are supposed to find God in all men. Just a note for those who are unfamiliar with the Society of Friends.


My thinking is that applies to all religions. Unfortunately, I know it's not true with the amount of blood shed over the centuries in the name of religion!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> My grandfather was out in France during WW1. It's only since I've been older that I realise how lucky he was to come home alive. How I wish he had talked about it when I was young but he never mentioned it. That generation never talked about their experiences.


My uncle who was in WWII said very little about the war. And he was fortunate to come home as he was captured and in a German pow camp but escaped.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> My father never talked of his war experiences other than what could be turned into a joke- like tenting with the Roman Catholic Padre, because no-one else was prepared to. He was in the Royal Army Supply Corps- responsible at the age of 20/21 for maintaining the entire Supply Corps fleet of vehicles, in the push across North Africa, against Rommel, and the retreat to Egypt. We discovered at his funeral that my younger younger brother, knew that Pop had been awarded a medal for some bravery, but returned it, on principle because he was not prepared to condone his superior officer's behaviour, he had spent most of the time drunk in his tent. So far as I know this is all in the Imperial War Museum, under secrecy, until 90 years have past.
> 
> I don't think my mother ever forgave him for that- she would have liked the reflected glory.


My father only managed not to serve in WW I because the war ended the day before he was to report for duty!!! And he was too old in WWII plus worked in the shipyard. That was considered necessary work for the war effort.
Junek


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


Glad to hear she is doing so well. Lap chole is a fantastic operation and recovery time so quick.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations
> 
> Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness.
> 
> Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL.
> 
> No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


You are having such fun with that little girl! Hope all goes well on Friday - will be thinking of you.


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> My thinking is that applies to all religions. Unfortunately, I know it's not true with the amount of blood shed over the centuries in the name of religion!!
> Junek


That was a lovely reply. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> PurpleFi, love the photo of The Vyne. DH and I watch a programme on the TV last week about it. It was very interesting.
> I spent a goodly chunk of my adult life in Derbyshire. I love the bakewell pudding :thumbup:


As I eat a slice of bakewell this afternoon I shall think of you and if you are ever down this way I will glad take you to the Vyne. x


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> I really never thought I could grow orchids but then I started with one from the grocery store. It still blooms about 6 months of the year. I started going to the orchid show and now have 2 from there that bloomed again for me twice and I love that the flowers last so long. If I can do it I know it isn't difficult. I have some that don't bloom all the time but others that are just glorious. Great that my grocery store one is the one that blooms every year and for so long and beautiful purple blooms. My lime green one is still in bloom but it is just one bloom. I don't even remember buying a lime green one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


My orchid that I've been nursing for almost two years has at last come into bloom - while I'm away from home! Hopefully it will still be in full bloom when I get home and I can get some pictures. You're right Cashmere, from knowing nothing about orchids and being fairly indifferent about them I have become hooked!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> You are having such fun with that little girl! Hope all goes well on Friday - will be thinking of you.


Sam here, fingers and toes crossed. xx


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> As I eat a slice of bakewell this afternoon I shall think of you and if you are ever down this way I will glad take you to the Vyne. x


Are you talking about The Vyne near Basingstoke? My grandmother used to work there and it is where she met my Grandfather who was the local builder and came to the house to do some work.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Best of birthday wishes to Londy and Trisha (Onthewingofadove).
> 
> Hope you each have a glorious day!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


Great news!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations
> 
> Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness.
> 
> Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL.
> 
> No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


Hope all goes well on Friday.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> As I eat a slice of bakewell this afternoon I shall think of you and if you are ever down this way I will glad take you to the Vyne. x


I'll hold you to that. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> I love orchids, too. Yours are lovely :thumbup:


TY-- like you, I really enjoy them!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


Wish people in the states would see universal health care as a blessing-- our legislature is so bombarded by insurance lobbyists that they no longer consider the common people. Our state and 8 others recently passed the Health Care Compact that would pull us from Medicare, Medicaid and a couple other things and give the $$ to the governor and legislature to administer. If the compact had wording that turned out to be wrong, we could only change it if ALL 9 states voted to do so. This has to get thru the Fed legislatures but House is controlled by the group that wants to do this. Very scary. Some of the larger specialty clinics in the nation have already said they will not accept the compact insurance because they aren't sure it will pay.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the photo, that looks absolutely gorgeous, you can see the sheen on it. I might buy some qivit, depends how much money is in my purse by the time we get to Cananda! We are doing a coach tour of Nova Scotia so I hope we shall have some time to find yarn stores. Perhaps I can bribe the coach driver to take a detour :thumbup:


Check around with other passengers-- if enough of you want something and there is a bit of time, drivers usually try to accommodate. They get bigger tips that way!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Best of birthday wishes to Londy and Trisha (Onthewingofadove).
> 
> Hope you each have a glorious day!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto from Kansas-- hope both of you have fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I really never thought I could grow orchids but then I started with one from the grocery store. It still blooms about 6 months of the year. I started going to the orchid show and now have 2 from there that bloomed again for me twice and I love that the flowers last so long. If I can do it I know it isn't difficult. I have some that don't bloom all the time but others that are just glorious. Great that my grocery store one is the one that blooms every year and for so long and beautiful purple blooms. My lime green one is still in bloom but it is just one bloom. I don't even remember buying a lime green one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Most of mine are inexpensive ones-- marked down after Mothers Day, Valentines, etc. And a couple from Aldi's. I do have one I bought in a floral wholesale place, will see if it blooms again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> "Pier"!!
> Junek


Another good one!


----------



## Pup lover

Julie so glad your back home and ok. Nice that your neighbors are aware and there if you need them.

Marianne so happy your recovering well!!

Hope that Maryann`s surgery has gone well.

Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove and London Girl!!! Hope you both have wonderful days


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> My orchid that I've been nursing for almost two years has at last come into bloom - while I'm away from home! Hopefully it will still be in full bloom when I get home and I can get some pictures. You're right Cashmere, from knowing nothing about orchids and being fairly indifferent about them I have become hooked!


You should make it to see the bloom-- my experience with several types is that the bloom lasts a very long time. A tiny one I bought at Thanksgiving (late Nov) still had some blooms in April.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Londy and wingsofadove.


----------



## Pup lover

Our ambulances are quite expensive not sure if they are covered by any insurance, thankfully have not had to use one for 10years. At that time it was $350 

Glad that Maryanne is moving around already from surgery, I'm sure she will be happy to have this over and not be in pain from eating anymore.

Love everyone's pictures this morning.

Had to leave work early yesterday not sure if it's a flu thing or what have had diarrhea . No throwing up or even really upset stomach. No fever. Was up most of the night, DH just went and got me some Pepto Bismal hopefully that will stop it. 

Have been getting some knitting done for a change since I'm doing a lot of sitting still. Lol

Hope all have a great day/evening


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's image from me- although the actual credit goes to Shannon McDowell of Alberta, Canada.
> Was reproduced on EarthSky Report- my reason for posting it is because on the way to Church a couple of Sundays ago I saw a very similar cloud formation, but had no camera with me- and don't know how to upload from phone to computer.
> 
> These are Storm Clouds over Alberta.


What a great picture. Scary clouds.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> What about queue? I know the meaning is way off topic- but that is what makes English such a rich language that it has survived and taken up so many of the conqueror's languages.


And quiche!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> And I still don't see how quay can be pronounced KEY!
> Junek


So does that meanif I look on the map, the Florida Keys will say Florida Quays? I have always pronounced that word like c-ways(I think that is right)


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Afghanistan (i think we'll be there forever!!) and Russia trying to get back one of her former dependents and the never ending fight between Hamas and Israel.
> Junek


It seems like some area of the world have been fighting for 5000 years & will never stop. What a way to live. So glad we are away from it but sorry for those who get caught up in the craziness of a minority


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely colorful pictures; great looking yarn.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I do! Thanks for checking.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just confirming you have my SIL and me in the count.


----------



## martina

Man has been fighting since Cain and Abel, so I don't think it will stop. We just have to do our best to keep the peace wherever/whenever possible I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> My grandfather survived, too but I never knew him as he died in 1936. He'd been gassed twice and it had damaged his lungs. My mother said he would never talk about it and only tell funny stories. They must have had terrible experiences.


My step-dads father was in both WW1 &2 & 2 of his brothers in WW2, the father & one brother were dead before I was born. Dads brother was only 29 when he died 3 weeks after his Dad from complications of his wounds. My aunt said Grandpa was never the same after being in WW1, this information came from his wife. The others simply never spoke of the war. 
My husbands uncle was in Holland during WW2 but I don't think he saw much action as he had only arrived shortly before the end of the war. He died 3 years ago but just before had written hs story about it complete with photos at the request of one of his grandsons. We were given a copy. Very interesting reading. 
When you heard of all the young ones coming home now with PTSD, it makes you wonder how that generation seemed normal but we probably just never heard stories about how they really were at times. So sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nicho said:


> Thanks Bonnie. That is the site I have been looking at. Good to know that you have ordered from them. Now I have to decide if the postage can be justified!


I never thought of the postage, probably an arm & a leg to get it to you. Our postal costs are nuts these days! They have about doubled in the last few years for parcels.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> This is when I am so grateful for our NHS as we don't have to factor cost into the equation. Unfortunately the ambulance system does get abused by some people, but I still wouldn't swap our system.


The Canadian one also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful purple yarn.....and as many others purple is one of my favorite colors...also teal.


nicho said:


> Here you are - a photo of the purple yarn. It is beautifully soft so I am looking forward to knitting it up. I bought it in Alaska. It is a hand dyed yarn from Juneau, but I am sure you will be able to get the same blend of yarns in any LYS on your trip. Are you tempted to buy some qiviut? You will see it on the Canadian part of your trip if (I mean when) you go yarn shopping. Sorry the photo is dark. I'll try to lighten it before I post. I should have waited till it is daylight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDON GIRL! Can't wait to meet you in Oct.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> Today is London Girls birthday, so....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Excellent news Margaret. She will be up and about in no time at all. 


darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I so agree!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish people in the states would see universal health care as a blessing-- our legislature is so bombarded by insurance lobbyists that they no longer consider the common people. Our state and 8 others recently passed the Health Care Compact that would pull us from Medicare, Medicaid and a couple other things and give the $$ to the governor and legislature to administer. If the compact had wording that turned out to be wrong, we could only change it if ALL 9 states voted to do so. This has to get thru the Fed legislatures but House is controlled by the group that wants to do this. Very scary. Some of the larger specialty clinics in the nation have already said they will not accept the compact insurance because they aren't sure it will pay.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> We can get ambulance cover for a reasonable yearly cost. But also covered in most private health plans (emergency travel only but the ambulance cover I think covers all ambulance trips). But if don't have cover of some sort looking at hundreds for a short trip. A non emergency trip is $200 plus $5.20 a km, emergency $646 or $896 depending on the urgency plus the km charge. So extremely expensive if no cover.
> in fact I have just discovered that we can pau a lower fee if have emergency cover so that are covered for other travel as well- had no idea they did this one.


We have Blue Cross insurance, $370/yr for both of us, that covers ambulances, private rooms, massage therapy, eye exams, $100/2yrs for glasses, & pays a portion of the cost of equipment-special beds, lifts, orthotics, things like that. 
I kept my health benefits when I retired(I pay) that covers dentists, prescriptions, & a bunch of other stuff.
We would probably nit need both but when DH was in an accident many years ago, we had just got the benefits at work & I was going to discontinue the Blue Cross but it hadn't run out yet. Had we not had both it would have cost us about $2000 out of pocket as the benefits didn't pay waiting time or the nurse in the ambulance he needed. He was to Saskatoon & back 3 times over a month.
Doctor visits & hospital stays are covered by the government plan.
I can't imagine having to go into debt over medical care. Scary.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Florida Keys is pronounced like the key in house or car key.


Bonnie7591 said:


> So does that meanif I look on the map, the Florida Keys will say Florida Quays? I have always pronounced that word like c-ways(I think that is right)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I've got to run to the bank and do some other errands. Will TTYL. Wising all a wonderful day/night which ever applies. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Londy and wingsofadove.


From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful purple yarn.....and as many others purple is one of my favorite colors...also teal.


Sounds like we could share a closet :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


I sure hope that the doc will be able to give you some good answers as well as solutions. 
Matthew has again done an amazing job, those are fantastic. 
Hugs & Love,


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday to Trish & London Girl!

Darowil, glad to hear Maryanne's surgery went well. 

Work day today--so just dashing by--but made good progress on the project last night. I need to pin it out and see how it's looking!


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> have had a coupe of reads this morning.
> Having breakfast now 9well a second one actually). Maryanne is in theatre at the moment so she has made it. I've actually ended up almost home but think by the time I have eaten that I will head back to the hospital in case she is in need of TLC. Just can't tell how she will react.


Don't even hesitate. Our lord told us not to hold back if it was in our power to assist. A policy I have always advocated. And after surgery we all need a little pampering. Recovery is often much easier with the less invasive procedures that most surgeons do now, but tlc by someone as caring as you are speeds emotional recovery and that's the anesthesia which has not changed. My wishes for a speedy recovery from all issues, Marianne. God bless you. I know how it feels to have to forgo
kniting as I haven't been able since Nov. and just have gotten past that and seem to be able to knit for albeit brief periods, but I am grateful for that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Darowil, glad Maryanns surgery went well.
Sugar, good luck for Friday.
Kansas, lovely flowers, I have only had one orchid, it bloomed most of last winter but is just sitting now. I guess I should look up how it should be cared for & maybe I can get it to bloom again.
Daralene, what is CSA, some sort of COOP garden? Beautiful yarn, can't wait to see what you create.

Well must get off & get to work. Stuff to be picked in the garden once the dew is off & need to clean up the greenhouse, things seem to just get thrown in there until you can hardly get through the door.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Oh,Kaye, I'm so sorry for the loss of the grandbaby. But I'm sure there'll be another one. I'm glad they're handling it well. I loved Vacation Bible School when I was growing up. Living in the country, it was so nice to have a place to socialize. It only went up to 12 yrs old and I dreaded not having it when I got to be 13 but we had a new young pastor and he started it for teens. And I loved it even more.
> Junek


Thank you, I think so too, on a very good note, a good friend of Marla and I's (Marlas best friend) daughter who has not been able to carry and has had far too many miscarriages do to endometriosis, is 51/2 months and it's a girl, so now we are going to start making things, Anna didn't want us to start until they knew for sure that her daughters pregnancy would be a viable one, which I do agree with. So now to start knitting girly things.  
Carly had a lot of fun at VBC last night, then she spent the night with the girls across the street that she went with, and I haven't seen hide nor hair of her yet today. lol They are probably still asleep. 
David was complaining last night and this morning about the Texas humidity, you'd think he'd never lived there or something. lolol... all those years in Texas, then it only took 2 years living elsewhere and now he complains about being sticky. lol... He did say it was nice to go spend time with everyone and stuff, but he wanted to come home. lol I have about 20 pages to catch up on so guess I'll read backwards.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dawn, sorry you aren't feeling well.

Happy birthday wishes to everyone celebrating. 

Pacer, hope you can get in to see specialist before the scheduled visit. Sending hugs.

Love all the flower photos.

Glad to hear Marianne and Maryann are doing well.


----------



## marlark

angelam said:


> My grandfather was out in France during WW1. It's only since I've been older that I realise how lucky he was to come home alive. How I wish he had talked about it when I was young but he never mentioned it. That generation never talked about their experiences.


To speak about the their experiences in war was to bring them to mind and the experience of war and the way it demeans humanity was to relive the experience and that was devastating for them to relive such waste of life and provoke such suffering and loss on family and friends.Marlark


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> The goat bones will be fine- I will make sure he does not get anything he might choke on- the beef bones are magnificent- masses of marrow- and they were a gift.


I was referring to the fact that health problems come in certain breeds from eatinng bones. Apparently a genetic fault.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And lose the richness of our language- and it's complex origins- no way Jose.


I think the differences in the American English language and the British English language is fascinating. Even the proper names sometimes have different pronunciations!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish people in the states would see universal health care as a blessing-- our legislature is so bombarded by insurance lobbyists that they no longer consider the common people. Our state and 8 others recently passed the Health Care Compact that would pull us from Medicare, Medicaid and a couple other things and give the $$ to the governor and legislature to administer. If the compact had wording that turned out to be wrong, we could only change it if ALL 9 states voted to do so. This has to get thru the Fed legislatures but House is controlled by the group that wants to do this. Very scary. Some of the larger specialty clinics in the nation have already said they will not accept the compact insurance because they aren't sure it will pay.


I agree, Davids health insurance from work is $180/month, to add me would be an additional $400/month, that the house payment plus most of the gas he uses in a month. And that doesn't cover any dental or vision, and it's Blue Cross Blue Shield.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> OntheWingsofaDove has her birthday today- when I double checked her postings she mentioned moving, but that was back in May- I do hope she is just busy with all that that entails!
> 
> However that may be
> Happy Birthday!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> dear, ontheWingsofaDove


A very happy birthday, On The Wings of a Dove!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> Today is London Girls birthday, so....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Thank you for the lovely Tuesday pictures!

And London Girl, I hope your birthday is fantastic!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


That's fantastic. Is she coming home today??
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you have something that will help with the shopping. And it's always a treat when someone shows extra kindness like your bus driver!
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations
> 
> Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness.
> 
> Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL.
> 
> No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


Looking forward to hearing the details of Fri. after the fact!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be getting more widespread!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :XD:  :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And that is why I travel 20 miles or more to see my Dr. I've been seeing him for almost 20 years and we trust and respect each other.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My father only managed not to serve in WW I because the war ended the day before he was to report for duty!!! And he was too old in WWII plus worked in the shipyard. That was considered necessary work for the war effort.
> Junek


There are so many, such anomalies.


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> OntheWingsofaDove has her birthday today- when I double checked her postings she mentioned moving, but that was back in May- I do hope she is just busy with all that that entails!
> 
> However that may be
> Happy Birthday!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> dear, ontheWingsofaDove


Have a special day. I love your user name.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie so glad your back home and ok. Nice that your neighbors are aware and there if you need them.
> 
> Marianne so happy your recovering well!!
> 
> Hope that Maryann`s surgery has gone well.
> 
> Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove and London Girl!!! Hope you both have wonderful days


Thanks so much, Dawn!


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Our ambulances are quite expensive not sure if they are covered by any insurance, thankfully have not had to use one for 10years. At that time it was $350
> 
> Glad that Maryanne is moving around already from surgery, I'm sure she will be happy to have this over and not be in pain from eating anymore.
> 
> Love everyone's pictures this morning.
> 
> Had to leave work early yesterday not sure if it's a flu thing or what have had diarrhea . No throwing up or even really upset stomach. No fever. Was up most of the night, DH just went and got me some Pepto Bismal hopefully that will stop it.
> 
> Have been getting some knitting done for a change since I'm doing a lot of sitting still. Lol
> 
> Hope all have a great day/evening


Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,Kaye, I'm so sorry for the loss of the grandbaby. But I'm sure there'll be another one. I'm glad they're handling it well.
> 
> From me too.... hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I know there was a reason and if the baby was meant to go back to God, I'd much rather it were early than later, as hard as any loss is. I wouldn't be surprised to hear in a couple months that they are again expecting, this time maybe on purpose though, so who knows. But I'm going to start knitting baby things in both girl and boy, just whatever strikes my fancy, after I finish baby things for our friends daughter.
> Hugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> What about queue? I know the meaning is way off topic- but that is what makes English such a rich language that it has survived and taken up so many of the conqueror's languages.


Yes, and I've never figured out how to pronounce that!!
I have a terrible time with pronouncing words when the phonetics don't work!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


Wonderful, hoping that she continues to recover so well and quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great picture. Scary clouds.


It was, I am interested that you know the formation as scary.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... nearly caught up. Ooooh more babies for the TP family! Yay. Congratulations
> 
> Pretty quiet here the last few days... thank goodness.
> 
> Serena is doing wonderfully well, she is just realising she has two hands... sooo cute. She is starting to kind of hold things. Still such a happy baby. Always smiling. But boy is she growing fast. The time just flies by... I spend loads of time on the floor laughing and playing with her. This would be how to get behind on housework, gardening etc LOL.
> 
> No more dramas here... but think of us on Friday as a few things should get put into place. Am keeping details off the internet.


Babies are so much fun to watch grow and discover the different hands and feet and fingers and toes and such. lol
Positive thoughts and energy going to you for Friday for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> And quiche!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, I'm still reading not getting too far but I'll read more later. Today is nice and not too hot so I'm heading out to attack the shrubs in front of the house, I have a false Spirea that is trying to take over. I hope everyone else is having a pleasant day. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Man has been fighting since Cain and Abel, so I don't think it will stop. We just have to do our best to keep the peace wherever/whenever possible I think.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Our ambulances are quite expensive not sure if they are covered by any insurance, thankfully have not had to use one for 10years. At that time it was $350
> 
> Glad that Maryanne is moving around already from surgery, I'm sure she will be happy to have this over and not be in pain from eating anymore.
> 
> Love everyone's pictures this morning.
> 
> Had to leave work early yesterday not sure if it's a flu thing or what have had diarrhea . No throwing up or even really upset stomach. No fever. Was up most of the night, DH just went and got me some Pepto Bismal hopefully that will stop it.
> 
> Have been getting some knitting done for a change since I'm doing a lot of sitting still. Lol
> 
> Hope all have a great day/evening


I have no idea if it's true of all insurance companies but a few years ago I went by ambulance to the ER and between Medicare and my insurance, I never saw a bill.
Junek


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove. I hope you are having a great day.
Happy Birthday too London Girl. I look forward to meeting you very soon. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> More pretties to brighten your day. Color isn't good on either bloom one, butterfly weed is really bright orange, grows wild here and in my yard by choice. Griffon begonia bloomed before I put it outside and I didn't think to get a pix, have widely spaced thumbnail-sized lime green/peach flat blooms on thin stems, leaves are between 8 and 12 inches across. Orchids are both phalaenopsis, front is really a light lime green, back is a lovely orchid color. I have good luck with these in my north bathroom window.


Those are beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday to London Girl and Onthewingsofadove from me too!!!!!!!!!!!! May it be a wonderful day and the beginning of a wonderful year.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


Oh yum!! the veggies and the yarn!!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step-dads father was in both WW1 &2 & 2 of his brothers in WW2, the father & one brother were dead before I was born. Dads brother was only 29 when he died 3 weeks after his Dad from complications of his wounds. My aunt said Grandpa was never the same after being in WW1, this information came from his wife. The others simply never spoke of the war.
> My husbands uncle was in Holland during WW2 but I don't think he saw much action as he had only arrived shortly before the end of the war. He died 3 years ago but just before had written hs story about it complete with photos at the request of one of his grandsons. We were given a copy. Very interesting reading.
> When you heard of all the young ones coming home now with PTSD, it makes you wonder how that generation seemed normal but we probably just never heard stories about how they really were at times. So sad.


It was called shell shock after WWII. I don't think in some cases it was as bad as what our service people suffer now. I remember when my uncle came home, he tried to work in the shipyard but the noise brought back memories of the gunfire of the war. For several years he worked on his sister's farm. Afterwards, he never showed any ill effects. He was one of the kindest, most gentle men I've ever known. I loved him so much and was devastated when he died.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> That's AWESOME. Maybe I'll get there next year!


 :thumbup: 
Me too, I am determined. Just too much going on here this year, but next year I'm going no matter what.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Don't even hesitate. Our lord told us not to hold back if it was in our power to assist. A policy I have always advocated. And after surgery we all need a little pampering. Recovery is often much easier with the less invasive procedures that most surgeons do now, but tlc by someone as caring as you are speeds emotional recovery and that's the anesthesia which has not changed. My wishes for a speedy recovery from all issues, Marianne. God bless you. I know how it feels to have to forgo
> kniting as I haven't been able since Nov. and just have gotten past that and seem to be able to knit for albeit brief periods, but I am grateful for that.


I am so glad, Marge that you are able to knit again, albeit for short periods of time. I am not sure if you have met up yet with agnescr who is from Fifeshire but originally from Invernesshire (correct me Kate if I have my spelling wrong!) Agnes is a very fine knitter particularly of Lace- but Diabetic, and had the extreme mis-fortune to mangle a finger somehow with a hand held stick blender- It took forever to heal, naturally- and probably never will regain the nerve sensation correctly that you expect of your fingertips, plus it is also extremely painful still- none-the-less Agnes perseveres but slowly with her knitting. A very gutsy lady.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, glad Maryanns surgery went well.
> Sugar, good luck for Friday.
> Kansas, lovely flowers, I have only had one orchid, it bloomed most of last winter but is just sitting now. I guess I should look up how it should be cared for & maybe I can get it to bloom again.
> Daralene, what is CSA, some sort of COOP garden? Beautiful yarn, can't wait to see what you create.
> 
> Well must get off & get to work. Stuff to be picked in the garden once the dew is off & need to clean up the greenhouse, things seem to just get thrown in there until you can hardly get through the door.


Glad you were wondering too, Bonnie. I was unable to figure out what it stood for- but decided when I went back to the post half a day later, and realised there was a mass of photos I had not seen, that it had to stand for something to do with the vegies, fruit and flowers that Daralene posted.


----------



## marlark

Kansas g-ma said:


> Check around with other passengers-- if enough of you want something and there is a bit of time, drivers usually try to accommodate. They get bigger tips that way!


I would think that they are available on line and by mail order. Why not check.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have Blue Cross insurance, $370/yr for both of us, that covers ambulances, private rooms, massage therapy, eye exams, $100/2yrs for glasses, & pays a portion of the cost of equipment-special beds, lifts, orthotics, things like that.
> I kept my health benefits when I retired(I pay) that covers dentists, prescriptions, & a bunch of other stuff.
> We would probably nit need both but when DH was in an accident many years ago, we had just got the benefits at work & I was going to discontinue the Blue Cross but it hadn't run out yet. Had we not had both it would have cost us about $2000 out of pocket as the benefits didn't pay waiting time or the nurse in the ambulance he needed. He was to Saskatoon & back 3 times over a month.
> Doctor visits & hospital stays are covered by the government plan.
> I can't imagine having to go into debt over medical care. Scary.


When I retired, I kept my health, dental and vision insurance. The city pays over half of the health insurance and it's one of the best around. What Medicare doesn't cover, my ins. covers.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> And quiche!


At least "queue" and "quiche" more or less sound like what they look like! not "quay"


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn, sorry you aren't feeling well.
> 
> Happy birthday wishes to everyone celebrating.
> 
> Pacer, hope you can get in to see specialist before the scheduled visit. Sending hugs.
> 
> Love all the flower photos.
> 
> Glad to hear Marianne and Maryann are doing well.


ooops missed that Dawn was not well- sorry dear! hope you feel well soon!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I was referring to the fact that health problems come in certain breeds from eatinng bones. Apparently a genetic fault.


I have never encountered that with Corgis- have been around them all my life!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, Davids health insurance from work is $180/month, to add me would be an additional $400/month, that the house payment plus most of the gas he uses in a month. And that doesn't cover any dental or vision, and it's Blue Cross Blue Shield.


The city I worked for and retired from had Blue Cross Blue Shield for years but it got to the point that it was increasing $100 a month every year just for my share. God knows how much the city's portion went up. A couple of years ago, they changed to Humana and my payment went down $100 a month!! And it pays just as much. BC/BS
has gotten ridiculous!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think the differences in the American English language and the British English language is fascinating. Even the proper names sometimes have different pronunciations!
> Junek


the derivation of Quay is fascinating- well worth checking the OED entry.


----------



## marlark

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful purple yarn.....and as many others purple is one of my favorite colors...also teal.


Purple and teal: You're singing my song Gwen < My time away from the tp has left me some kind of quandry. Marianne with the gb is or is not the same marianne that I knew from the US who had man health problems yet took care of mom with Cindy's help?and lived in the US.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, and I've never figured out how to pronounce that!!
> I have a terrible time with pronouncing words when the phonetics don't work!!
> Junek


the pronounciation is simple- "Q".


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Are you talking about The Vyne near Basingstoke? My grandmother used to work there and it is where she met my Grandfather who was the local builder and came to the house to do some work.


Yes, it is and how romantic. xx


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Purple and teal: You're singing my song Gwen < My time away from the tp has left me some kind of quandry. Marianne with the gb is or is not the same marianne that I knew from the US who had man health problems yet took care of mom with Cindy's help?and lived in the US.


The MaryAnne who just had gall bladder surgery is the daughter of one our Australian members.
I'm sure I'm repeating what someone else has answered!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> Check around with other passengers-- if enough of you want something and there is a bit of time, drivers usually try to accommodate. They get bigger tips that way!


Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> At least "queue" and "quiche" more or less sound like what they look like! not "quay"


what about buoy and the given name Colin?


----------



## sassafras123

Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


That is such good news!


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


 :thumbup:


----------



## marlark

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have Blue Cross insurance, $370/yr for both of us, that covers ambulances, private rooms, massage therapy, eye exams, $100/2yrs for glasses, & pays a portion of the cost of equipment-special beds, lifts, orthotics, things like that.
> I kept my health benefits when I retired(I pay) that covers dentists, prescriptions, & a bunch of other stuff.
> We would probably nit need both but when DH was in an accident many years ago, we had just got the benefits at work & I was going to discontinue the Blue Cross but it hadn't run out yet. Had we not had both it would have cost us about $2000 out of pocket as the benefits didn't pay waiting time or the nurse in the ambulance he needed. He was to Saskatoon & back 3 times over a month.
> Doctor visits & hospital stays are covered by the government plan.
> I can't imagine having to go into debt over medical care. Scary.


And prolonged illness usually entails time away from work and financil chaos amd destruction of credit ratings. So debt is not the only issue. We should have comprehensive health care as the people are the workforce amd driving energy of the country and the financial resource of the whole country. The fragmented care we have is expensive to monitor, to administer
and utilize. To me the HMO system denies many of us to the access to good effective careby denying the choice of doctors and facilities of choice. Marlark


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> The MaryAnne who just had gall bladder surgery is the daughter of one our Australian members.
> I'm sure I'm repeating what someone else has answered!
> Junek


And that is one reason I don't use either of my given names here but go by the username--we have folks who have both my names and I don't want to confuse anyone (as I myself get confused!). :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65

Origin of QUAY

alteration of earlier key, from Middle English, from Middle French dialect (Picard) kay, probably of Celtic origin; akin to Breton kae hedge, enclosure; akin to Old English hecg hedge
First Known Use: circa 1635


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's image from me- although the actual credit goes to Shannon McDowell of Alberta, Canada.
> Was reproduced on EarthSky Report- my reason for posting it is because on the way to Church a couple of Sundays ago I saw a very similar cloud formation, but had no camera with me- and don't know how to upload from phone to computer.
> 
> These are Storm Clouds over Alberta.


Beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Fantastic news, well done x


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad, Marge that you are able to knit again, albeit for short periods of time. I am not sure if you have met up yet with agnescr who is from Fifeshire but originally from Invernesshire (correct me Kate if I have my spelling wrong!) Agnes is a very fine knitter particularly of Lace- but Diabetic, and had the extreme mis-fortune to mangle a finger somehow with a hand held stick blender- It took forever to heal, naturally- and probably never will regain the nerve sensation correctly that you expect of your fingertips, plus it is also extremely painful still- none-the-less Agnes perseveres but slowly with her knitting. A very gutsy lady.


Thanks Lurker, but I am confused as to Marianne. I detached the 3rd digit of my third finger Left hand with an immersion blender. The ER doc who sewed it did a fantastic job without any scarring and because of my being diabetic they put me on antibiotics oral and by injection in the end. Mine healed very well. The sensation was absent for some time and just now I have returned to nearly unimpaired sensation, but that was 2-3 years in coming back. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> To speak about the their experiences in war was to bring them to mind and the experience of war and the way it demeans humanity was to relive the experience and that was devastating for them to relive such waste of life and provoke such suffering and loss on family and friends.Marlark


Very well-said.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne is the one with the mom and Cindi; Maryanne is Darowi's daughter.


marlark said:


> Purple and teal: You're singing my song Gwen < My time away from the tp has left me some kind of quandry. Marianne with the gb is or is not the same marianne that I knew from the US who had man health problems yet took care of mom with Cindy's help?and lived in the US.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fabulous news Sassafras! So glad it has all worked out!


sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


----------



## marlark

Well I've come to the end of posts and can apply myself to some household tasks. They piled up so in the past several months due to the limited time I can actually apply myself due to pain. This last few days has seen rather marked improvement in my ability to function, strength and the extension of the length of time that I can stay up. Frequent rest periods, enough sleep. Maybe shoes have also contributed to that. Goodbye for now. Prayers for all of you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pup lover

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Yay!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I have no idea if it's true of all insurance companies but a few years ago I went by ambulance to the ER and between Medicare and my insurance, I never saw a bill.
> Junek


In the States, seniors who have Medicare and a supplement policy (like F) seldom have to pay for much of anything. I pay for eye prescription exam and glasses and dental work but not much else. This may be changing because a large clinic in Topeka is buying up practices or whatever here and they are not accepting my supplement, don't know about Medicare but will be asking before my next dermatologist apt, as I've heard he is one bought out.

Should add that I pay premiums for drug plan, supplement plan and also parts of Medicare. Still a really good deal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

marlark said:


> Thanks Lurker, but I am confused as to Marianne. I detached the 3rd digit of my third finger Left hand with an immersion blender. The ER doc who sewed it did a fantastic job without any scarring and because of my being diabetic they put me on antibiotics oral and by injection in the end. Mine healed very well. The sensation was absent for some time and just now I have returned to nearly unimpaired sensation, but that was 2-3 years in coming back. Marlark


With my husband being a pianist, I will be sure not to let him help me with anything to do with the immersion blender after hearing this. So glad you are getting your sensation back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, it is and how romantic. xx


OK, pix said the brick building was the summer house and then said The Vyne. Are they one and the same or two different? I was just thinking how lovely to have a summer house on your property.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.

_________________________________________

What wonderful news. I am sooooo Happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Hooray! Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> And prolonged illness usually entails time away from work and financil chaos amd destruction of credit ratings. So debt is not the only issue. We should have comprehensive health care as the people are the workforce amd driving energy of the country and the financial resource of the whole country. The fragmented care we have is expensive to monitor, to administer
> and utilize. To me the HMO system denies many of us to the access to good effective careby denying the choice of doctors and facilities of choice. Marlark


Agree totally!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> And that is one reason I don't use either of my given names here but go by the username--we have folks who have both my names and I don't want to confuse anyone (as I myself get confused!). :mrgreen:


You think YOU are confused??? One thing I wish Gwen would do for the conference is give us a list of participants by user name and by real first name. sometimes I go back several pages trying to track down who said/did what and why another name is now used.

Or give us name tags with BOTH names.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> In the States, seniors who have Medicare and a supplement policy (like F) seldom have to pay for much of anything. I pay for eye prescription exam and glasses and dental work but not much else. This may be changing because a large clinic in Topeka is buying up practices or whatever here and they are not accepting my supplement, don't know about Medicare but will be asking before my next dermatologist apt, as I've heard he is one bought out.


Oh no, that is not good news. Can you find out what ones they do accept and switch. Gradually they are making it harder and harder. We switched to a better dental insurance that costs more but pays for more things and with all the dental work we have needed lately, felt it was worth it only to realize it has a limit per year and I've already reached it. Hope you can figure something out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> And that is one reason I don't use either of my given names here but go by the username--we have folks who have both my names and I don't want to confuse anyone (as I myself get confused!). :mrgreen:


How true....Took me a while to figure out who Donna was that had the birthday, but I wished her a Happy Birthday before I knew.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that is not good news. Can you find out what ones they do accept and switch. Gradually they are making it harder and harder. We switched to a better dental insurance that costs more but pays for more things and with all the dental work we have needed lately, felt it was worth it only to realize it has a limit per year and I've already reached it. Hope you can figure something out.


Won't know until I talk to derm office but have been told next nearest derm is either Topeka or KC, and that is an hour or 2 hours each way. not happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!! the veggies and the yarn!!


Thanks, and that is only a 1/2 share of veggies and already minus the corn. Think we will get a full share next year. Loving the veggies. The peaches were wonderful and apricots yummy. Had a peach and some of the blueberries for breakfast. Must say the blueberries were so much better than the store ones.

Still have't finished winding the yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> Me too, I am determined. Just too much going on here this year, but next year I'm going no matter what.


That is fantastic. So sorry though that you will miss Purple-fi and London Girl. Will look forward to meeting you and Sorlenna in person.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but I know there was a reason and if the baby was meant to go back to God, I'd much rather it were early than later, as hard as any loss is. I wouldn't be surprised to hear in a couple months that they are again expecting, this time maybe on purpose though, so who knows. But I'm going to start knitting baby things in both girl and boy, just whatever strikes my fancy, after I finish baby things for our friends daughter.
> Hugs.


That is a good way to look at it. Hopefully you will have good news in the near future.
So great that your friends daughter is progressing in this pregnancy after so many miscarriages. Fingers cross it continues to go well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

* KAP ---please check* Normally I wouldn't do this but a question regarding th number of folks registered for the KAP and I want to be sure I haven't omitted anyone. When I count, I get 27 *particiating* registered folks...this *does not* include spouses or children or SO that are NOT KNITTERS nor does it include the total number for the dinner Friday night or the cookout Saturday. This is number of folks that will be receiving gift bags and participating in the some or all activities for knitters (free t-shirt, sit & knit & classes, LYS, Alpaca/Llama farm). Anyway, to be sure I have everyone that thinks they are a *knitter registered participant* here is a list of folks by AVATAR NAME ONLY. This list does NOT include anyone else accompanying them. If you think you should be on this list PLEASE contact me ASAP! Thank you

1. Gweniepooh
2. Marianne
3. knittergma
4. Ohio Joy
5. KEHinkle
6. Pacer
7. Pacer's Son 
8. cmaliza
9. Aran
10. Aran's friend
11. Cashmeregma
12. PupLover
13. PurpleFi
14. London Girl
15. Kansasgma
16. Daughter of Kansasgma
17. Sam
18. grandmapaula
19. Tami_Ohio
20. Master of None
21. Dreamweaver
22. NanaCaren
23. PJ (nanacaren's daughter)
24. Rookieretiree
25. Rookieretiree's SIL
26. Pearlone
27. Pammie1234


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> It was, I am interested that you know the formation as scary.


Prairie people definitely know to watch they sky as we get funnel clouds & tornadoes in the area occasionally. We are at the moment under a severe storm watch. We could use another rain, it has been so hot for the past week & very humid which is unusual for us.
I got my greenhouse cleaned, what a mess & the beans picked & trimmed. Just taking a break before getting some bean pickles made.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Thanks Lurker, but I am confused as to Marianne. I detached the 3rd digit of my third finger Left hand with an immersion blender. The ER doc who sewed it did a fantastic job without any scarring and because of my being diabetic they put me on antibiotics oral and by injection in the end. Mine healed very well. The sensation was absent for some time and just now I have returned to nearly unimpaired sensation, but that was 2-3 years in coming back. Marlark


There is Marianne- whom we know well, who lives in the hills of Georgia- she recently had a knee replacement, and is doing very well, Gwen says- even able to drive her vehicle a little.
Then there is darowil's Maryanne her older daughter (I think) the one who has the diagnosis of Asperger's and has the finch (?) that fell off it's perch dead recently- Maryanne is a student of Archaeology, and lives in Adelaide, Australia- she had the GB operation yesterday.

Edit- it sounds as if you have been very much more fortunate with your blender accident than was Agnes.


----------



## nittergma

Re, Sassafras, Wonderful you were taken off your meds! So glad it turned out well!


PurpleFi said:


> Fantastic news, well done x


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Great news!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you were wondering too, Bonnie. I was unable to figure out what it stood for- but decided when I went back to the post half a day later, and realised there was a mass of photos I had not seen, that it had to stand for something to do with the vegies, fruit and flowers that Daralene posted.


CSA is Community Shared Agriculture. We pay for the food up front to help the farmer to have the money to plant and then he pays us back with food. It helps them pay for seed, etc., so you pay once and then just go pick up your food all growing season.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> CSA is Community Shared Agriculture. We pay for the food up front to help the farmer to have the money to plant and then he pays us back with food. It helps them pay for seed, etc., so you pay once and then just go pick up your food all growing season.


I assumed it was something like that. I have read in the Western Producer about them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but I know there was a reason and if the baby was meant to go back to God, I'd much rather it were early than later, as hard as any loss is. I wouldn't be surprised to hear in a couple months that they are again expecting, this time maybe on purpose though, so who knows. But I'm going to start knitting baby things in both girl and boy, just whatever strikes my fancy, after I finish baby things for our friends daughter.
> Hugs.


Sorry to hear this but your thinking is undoubtedly right. Big Hugs dear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prairie people definitely know to watch they sky as we get funnel clouds & tornadoes in the area occasionally. We are at the moment under a severe storm watch. We could use another rain, it has been so hot for the past week & very humid which is unusual for us.
> I got my greenhouse cleaned, what a mess & the beans picked & trimmed. Just taking a break before getting some bean pickles made.


I am a sky watcher myself- meteorology was an obligatory part of my flying training. In Scotland I recall spending all day lying on my back in the corn field (wheat) fascinated by the sky and the shifting clouds. As a teenager I would disappear down to the edge of little lake Rotokawa where my love of watching the clouds was added to by the coming and going of the many birds- larks and migratory birds coming and going from Siberia. (forgotten their species)

So glad your day has been productive.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> CSA is Community Shared Agriculture. We pay for the food up front to help the farmer to have the money to plant and then he pays us back with food. It helps them pay for seed, etc., so you pay once and then just go pick up your food all growing season.


Which also takes care of inevitable gluts!


----------



## Cashmeregma

irishrose24 said:


> GweniepoohGweniepooh
> 
> Gweniepooh and PurpleFi _ Thanks for your help on patterns!- I'll look that one up.
> 
> jknappva,pacer,Cashmeregma,- thanks for all the words of congratulations
> 
> Cashmeregma-OH, I meant to say also that I love your yarn color-Its lovely!


Thanks for the compliment on the yarn. I'm going backwards and forwards trying to catch up so this should have been posted earlier.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never encountered that with Corgis- have been around them all my life!


I heard from our vet that we should only use the round bones with marrow; all others could be dangerous due to splintering.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow, what a great turnout! It 's going yo be so much fun.



Gweniepooh said:


> * KAP ---please check* Normally I wouldn't do this but a question regarding th number of folks registered for the KAP and I want to be sure I haven't omitted anyone. When I count, I get 27 *particiating* registered folks...this *does not* include spouses or children or SO that are NOT KNITTERS nor does it include the total number for the dinner Friday night or the cookout Saturday. This is number of folks that will be receiving gift bags and participating in the some or all activities for knitters (free t-shirt, sit & knit & classes, LYS, Alpaca/Llama farm). Anyway, to be sure I have everyone that thinks they are a *knitter registered participant* here is a list of folks by AVATAR NAME ONLY. This list does NOT include anyone else accompanying them. If you think you should be on this list PLEASE contact me ASAP! Thank you
> 
> 1. Gweniepooh
> 2. Marianne
> 3. knittergma
> 4. Ohio Joy
> 5. KEHinkle
> 6. Pacer
> 7. Pacer's Son
> 8. cmaliza
> 9. Aran
> 10. Aran's friend
> 11. Cashmeregma
> 12. PupLover
> 13. PurpleFi
> 14. London Girl
> 15. Kansasgma
> 16. Daughter of Kansasgma
> 17. Sam
> 18. grandmapaula
> 19. Tami_Ohio
> 20. Master of None
> 21. Dreamweaver
> 22. NanaCaren
> 23. PJ (nanacaren's daughter)
> 24. Rookieretiree
> 25. Rookieretiree's SIL
> 26. Pearlone
> 27. Pammie1234


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, pix said the brick building was the summer house and then said The Vyne. Are they one and the same or two different? I was just thinking how lovely to have a summer house on your property.


The summerhouse is in the grounds of the Vyne, a Tudor house not far from us.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> You think YOU are confused??? One thing I wish Gwen would do for the conference is give us a list of participants by user name and by real first name. sometimes I go back several pages trying to track down who said/did what and why another name is now used.
> 
> Or give us name tags with BOTH names.


Or we could all make our own name tags


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> In the States, seniors who have Medicare and a supplement policy (like F) seldom have to pay for much of anything. I pay for eye prescription exam and glasses and dental work but not much else. This may be changing because a large clinic in Topeka is buying up practices or whatever here and they are not accepting my supplement, don't know about Medicare but will be asking before my next dermatologist apt, as I've heard he is one bought out.
> 
> Should add that I pay premiums for drug plan, supplement plan and also parts of Medicare. Still a really good deal.


Since I had cataract surgery several years ago, I THINK Medicare covers my annual follow-up exams but I'm not sure. Since my surgeon placed lenses in my eyes when he did the surgery, I only have to buy cheap reading glasses. But in case I'm wrong, I've kept my vision insurance.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> What wonderful news. I am sooooo Happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fantastic news since you were so ill last year!!
Isn't it great when we have wonderful doctors!?
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Good evening, once again I am reading backwards,new TP will be here before I know it.
Been a very up and down day,saw Quinn Amy and Kyle today,hope to spend some more time with them tomorrow.
Colin was supposed to be discharged from hospital today,don't know how he will cope with stairs and bathroom,but that problem is delayed for a few days as he has picked up an infection and they are keeping him in a bit longer.
Neighbours daughter died a week ago and was cremated today,a good turnout,she was a nice lassie and a hairdresser,many of her customers attended,such a shame only 45 years old,was cancer of the Oesophagus 
Birthday wishes to any celebrating, hugs if needed,now to continue reading


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> Since I had cataract surgery several years ago, I THINK Medicare covers my annual follow-up exams but I'm not sure. Since my surgeon placed lenses in my eyes when he did the surgery, I only have to buy cheap reading glasses. But in case I'm wrong, I've kept my vision insurance.
> Junek


I am so glad our NHS covers the cost of all the treatment I have received,otherwise I have no idea how I would cope


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> * KAP ---please check* Normally I wouldn't do this but a question regarding th number of folks registered for the KAP and I want to be sure I haven't omitted anyone. When I count, I get 27 *particiating* registered folks...this *does not* include spouses or children or SO that are NOT KNITTERS nor does it include the total number for the dinner Friday night or the cookout Saturday. This is number of folks that will be receiving gift bags and participating in the some or all activities for knitters (free t-shirt, sit & knit & classes, LYS, Alpaca/Llama farm). Anyway, to be sure I have everyone that thinks they are a *knitter registered participant* here is a list of folks by AVATAR NAME ONLY. This list does NOT include anyone else accompanying them. If you think you should be on this list PLEASE contact me ASAP! Thank you
> 
> 1. Gweniepooh
> 2. Marianne
> 3. knittergma
> 4. Ohio Joy
> 5. KEHinkle
> 6. Pacer
> 7. Pacer's Son
> 8. cmaliza
> 9. Aran
> 10. Aran's friend
> 11. Cashmeregma
> 12. PupLover
> 13. PurpleFi
> 14. London Girl
> 15. Kansasgma
> 16. Daughter of Kansasgma
> 17. Sam
> 18. grandmapaula
> 19. Tami_Ohio
> 20. Master of None
> 21. Dreamweaver
> 22. NanaCaren
> 23. PJ (nanacaren's daughter)
> 24. Rookieretiree
> 25. Rookieretiree's SIL
> 26. Pearlone
> 27. Pammie1234


A question, Gwen. Didn't you say that Jynx was coming? Or has there been a problem with her mother moving? Of course, since I'm not even attending, it's really none of my business.
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that is not good news. Can you find out what ones they do accept and switch. Gradually they are making it harder and harder. We switched to a better dental insurance that costs more but pays for more things and with all the dental work we have needed lately, felt it was worth it only to realize it has a limit per year and I've already reached it. Hope you can figure something out.


Seems is not about the medical and mental health that matters but how much profit they can make,says a lot about mankind


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 wrote:
Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


that is fantastic news :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> And that is one reason I don't use either of my given names here but go by the username--we have folks who have both my names and I don't want to confuse anyone (as I myself get confused!). :mrgreen:


that's why I use my given name I am hopeless at remembering real/username combo's


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Or we could all make our own name tags


I'd vote for that but only if it has both!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Since I had cataract surgery several years ago, I THINK Medicare covers my annual follow-up exams but I'm not sure. Since my surgeon placed lenses in my eyes when he did the surgery, I only have to buy cheap reading glasses. But in case I'm wrong, I've kept my vision insurance.
> Junek


From what friends have told me, (and staff at eye doc) Medicare pays for annual exam but not for prescribing glasses exam (2 parts, usually on same day/doc/etc).


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Fantastic news!!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad, Marge that you are able to knit again, albeit for short periods of time. I am not sure if you have met up yet with agnescr who is from Fifeshire but originally from Invernesshire (correct me Kate if I have my spelling wrong!) Agnes is a very fine knitter particularly of Lace- but Diabetic, and had the extreme mis-fortune to mangle a finger somehow with a hand held stick blender- It took forever to heal, naturally- and probably never will regain the nerve sensation correctly that you expect of your fingertips, plus it is also extremely painful still- none-the-less Agnes perseveres but slowly with her knitting. A very gutsy lady.


Julie thank you for the compliment. Fifeshire vanished from use a long time ago, now it's just Fife or the Kingdom of Fife,I see someone else has the misfortune of tangling with electrical equipment,and I do hope that I am as fortunate as Marge in having full use of my finger in years to come.I still cant bear for knitting needle to rest on it or to touch anything with it,but hears hoping,but no mater how slow i have to knit I wont be giving it up easily


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh wrote:
Beautiful purple yarn.....and as many others purple is one of my favorite colors...also teal.


I could share as well....my fav colours too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marlark

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Jumping up and down happy for you as that is a real milestone. sending congrats. marlark


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard from our vet that we should only use the round bones with marrow; all others could be dangerous due to splintering.


Which is exactly the type the butcher is giving me- Ringo is over the moon with delight- -he has gnawed this one for about 5 hours total! (not the splintery type!)


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Good evening, once again I am reading backwards,new TP will be here before I know it.
> Been a very up and down day,saw Quinn Amy and Kyle today,hope to spend some more time with them tomorrow.
> Colin was supposed to be discharged from hospital today,don't know how he will cope with stairs and bathroom,but that problem is delayed for a few days as he has picked up an infection and they are keeping him in a bit longer.
> Neighbours daughter died a week ago and was cremated today,a good turnout,she was a nice lassie and a hairdresser,many of her customers attended,such a shame only 45 years old,was cancer of the Oesophagus
> Birthday wishes to any celebrating, hugs if needed,now to continue reading


So glad to see you, dear! sorry that Colin's news is not that good, and very young for your neighbour to lose her daughter. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A question, Gwen. Didn't you say that Jynx was coming? Or has there been a problem with her mother moving? Of course, since I'm not even attending, it's really none of my business.
> Junek


(Dreamweaver) =( Jynx)


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie thank you for the compliment. Fifeshire vanished from use a long time ago, now it's just Fife or the Kingdom of Fife,I see someone else has the misfortune of tangling with electrical equipment,and I do hope that I am as fortunate as Marge in having full use of my finger in years to come.I still cant bear for knitting needle to rest on it or to touch anything with it,but hears hoping,but no mater how slow i have to knit I wont be giving it up easily


As I said earlier- one gutsy lady!


----------



## marlark

Kansas g-ma said:


> You think YOU are confused??? One thing I wish Gwen would do for the conference is give us a list of participants by user name and by real first name. sometimes I go back several pages trying to track down who said/did what and why another name is now used.
> 
> Or give us name tags with BOTH names.


I think Gwen probably has her hands full as it is, can someone help her. I wish I were closer as this I could contribute if I knew it and the computer continues to work.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I think Gwen probably has her hands full as it is, can someone help her. I wish I were closer as this I could contribute if I knew it and the computer continues to work.


Gwen is someone who gives 1000% she works day and night presently with what she has undertaken to do for the Knit-a-Paloosa.


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> There is Marianne- whom we know well, who lives in the hills of Georgia- she recently had a knee replacement, and is doing very well, Gwen says- even able to drive her vehicle a little.
> Then there is darowil's Maryanne her older daughter (I think) the one who has the diagnosis of Asperger's and has the finch (?) that fell off it's perch dead recently- Maryanne is a student of Archaeology, and lives in Adelaide, Australia- she had the GB operation yesterday.
> 
> Edit- it sounds as if you have been very much more fortunate with your blender accident than was Agnes.


Lurker 2- I would agree except this is a recent development in the healing and the accident happened 2-3 years ago. Nerve repair goes very very slowly, which is why I included my experience- to give her hope of future improvmemt.MJW


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> Good evening, once again I am reading backwards,new TP will be here before I know it.
> Been a very up and down day,saw Quinn Amy and Kyle today,hope to spend some more time with them tomorrow.
> Colin was supposed to be discharged from hospital today,don't know how he will cope with stairs and bathroom,but that problem is delayed for a few days as he has picked up an infection and they are keeping him in a bit longer.
> Neighbours daughter died a week ago and was cremated today,a good turnout,she was a nice lassie and a hairdresser,many of her customers attended,such a shame only 45 years old,was cancer of the Oesophagus
> Birthday wishes to any celebrating, hugs if needed,now to continue reading


Good to see you on here again Agnes. Sorry to hear of Colin's infection. I hope they keep him in hospital until it has completely cleared up. He'll have enough to adjust to at home without any infection. So sorry to hear of your neighbours daughter, cancer of the oesophagus is horrible. 45 is no age at all.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


Brillant :thumbup:


----------



## marlark

agnescr said:


> Julie thank you for the compliment. Fifeshire vanished from use a long time ago, now it's just Fife or the Kingdom of Fife,I see someone else has the misfortune of tangling with electrical equipment,and I do hope that I am as fortunate as Marge in having full use of my finger in years to come.I still cant bear for knitting needle to rest on it or to touch anything with it,but hears hoping,but no mater how slow i have to knit I wont be giving it up easily


Please be patient Agnes as mine was that way at first and I have pain due to neuropathy in other fingers also, all though for me that is a recent problem for which I have found no solution, but I know that an injury can provoke and intensify that kind of pain if it is in t he area. It seems to me that inflammation in the area of nerves greatly increases this kind of pain even in remote areas sometimes.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> That's fantastic. Is she coming home today??
> Junek


she stayed in overnight and i need to pick her up in about 1 1/2 hours, 8am, so should be getting up and ready. not day surgery over here


----------



## Kansas g-ma

marlark said:


> I think Gwen probably has her hands full as it is, can someone help her. I wish I were closer as this I could contribute if I knew it and the computer continues to work.


Oh, I'm sure Gwen has her hands full-- and name tags could be done by each person, just need to put both names. I've already copied off the list and am adding names to it as they appear on here and I can figure them out.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> Today is London Girls birthday, so....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Lovely!! Would have made me a nice birthday cake!!!


----------



## London Girl

jheiens said:


> Best of birthday wishes to Londy and Trisha (Onthewingofadove).
> 
> Hope you each have a glorious day!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! Would have made me a nice birthday cake!!!


What a lovely pix-- you look quite glamorous. Can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## London Girl

KateB said:


> From me too!


Thanks Kate!!


----------



## London Girl

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ditto from Kansas-- hope both of you have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## London Girl

Pup lover said:


> Julie so glad your back home and ok. Nice that your neighbors are aware and there if you need them.
> 
> Marianne so happy your recovering well!!
> 
> Hope that Maryann`s surgery has gone well.
> 
> Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove and London Girl!!! Hope you both have wonderful days


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Londy and wingsofadove.


Thank you Martina!!


----------



## London Girl

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDON GIRL! Can't wait to meet you in Oct.


Thanks Gwen, the feeling is entirely mutual!!!


----------



## darowil

marlark said:


> Purple and teal: You're singing my song Gwen < My time away from the tp has left me some kind of quandry. Marianne with the gb is or is not the same marianne that I knew from the US who had man health problems yet took care of mom with Cindy's help?and lived in the US.


Maryanne is my daughter without the gallbladder now.
Marianne is the US one.
But to confuse matters Marianne has also just had surgery (but on her knee)


----------



## London Girl

Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too.


Thanks Bonnie!!


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


how wonderful! What a change since then.


----------



## London Girl

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to Trish & London Girl!
> 
> Darowil, glad to hear Maryanne's surgery went well.
> 
> Work day today--so just dashing by--but made good progress on the project last night. I need to pin it out and see how it's looking!


Thank you!! Ok, I'm gonna stop there and just say a very big thank you for *all* the birthday wishes - they worked, I had a great one!!Looking forward to meeting some of you at the KAP in October, YAY!!! xxx


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> There is Marianne- whom we know well, who lives in the hills of Georgia- she recently had a knee replacement, and is doing very well, Gwen says- even able to drive her vehicle a little.
> Then there is darowil's Maryanne her older daughter (I think) the one who has the diagnosis of Asperger's and has the finch (?) that fell off it's perch dead recently- Maryanne is a student of Archaeology, and lives in Adelaide, Australia- she had the GB operation yesterday.
> 
> Edit- it sounds as if you have been very much more fortunate with your blender accident than was Agnes.


yep you got it all right, well done


----------



## TNS

Oh Julie, just read about your health scare, and am soooo thankful it was not a stroke. What was the eventual verdict? 
Gwenie, you certainly had a trying day driving out to collect the hikers. Hope you're relaxed now as it's no fun driving in those conditions.
Nicho, wonderful pictures; just hoping I can see them for myself soon!

Happy birthdays, birthday girls! Welcome to our new guests.

Railyn, what a time you've had with the wedding cake. You did well to recover it so well, and I bet no one would notice once it was cut. 

I'm falling asleep, so please excuse if I haven't commented on everyone's posts. Still a lot to catch up. Night night!


----------



## iamsam

you have me stumped daralene - csa? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi, I'm trying to keep up by just reading and it is so wonderful that new grandchildren are on the way. Congratulations to the first-time grandma, Irishrose if I remember correctly, and Purplefi for the new up-coming addition.
> 
> Julie...Loved that photo of the clouds. Incredible formation. So glad you have had some people helping you. I know it isn't enough but it makes me feel good to know you aren't alone since you have no family nearby. Yes, too many people have stroke symptoms and don't go in on time and then there is nothing that can be done, so you were wise to go. Thank goodness the lady you were talking to encouraged you.
> 
> Gwen...You certainly put your heart and soul into KAP. Without you I don't think it ever would have happened. Heartfelt thanks.
> 
> OhioJoy...Sure hope your hands and spirit are holding up with putting together the afghan that multiplied into more.
> 
> Enjoy all the photos of different places, gardens, people, grandchildren and projects.
> 
> Love hearing about work, the knitting projects, designing, and sad to hear about the illnesses. Prayers for all that are ill.
> 
> I going to try knitting again tonight. Got the yarn out a week ago and then have just had trouble with hands so put it off but did some more massaging today and we will see how it goes. My goodness, it has been so long since I have been able to knit that I was beginning to think I had no right to be here but the friendships go beyond the knitting now. It will be so nice if I can add that back in again. My yarn sure is inspiring, as you will see. Think I will do it like the scarf I did for textures. It will be of several different yarns that are different textures and colors but called friends by the lady that does them. Here is a picture.
> Also, picked up my CSA again and the bouquet too. Sorry the corn isn't in the picture, but we already ate it.


----------



## iamsam

i'm going to hold you to that sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That's AWESOME. Maybe I'll get there next year!


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


So pleased for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a sky watcher myself- meteorology was an obligatory part of my flying training. In Scotland I recall spending all day lying on my back in the corn field (wheat) fascinated by the sky and the shifting clouds. As a teenager I would disappear down to the edge of little lake Rotokawa where my love of watching the clouds was added to by the coming and going of the many birds- larks and migratory birds coming and going from Siberia. (forgotten their species)
> 
> So glad your day has been productive.


Definitely sky watching the last 3hrs. Getting some wild thunderstorms. We have had 1.5 inches of rain so far & pouring again now. Delbert talked to our neighbor, 4miles south, he got 3" in less than an hour. Some of our land obviously got some of that as our farm stretches a mile north of our house & 3 miles south. At least we haven't got any hail which is always a worry this time of year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Kansasgma and Purple*I will be providing name tags with both names on it. Did that last year. The ones this coming year will also b a surprise so no need for anyone to make one. I look after the participants as best as I possibly can.  Some folks do not want their real name posted on the internet but you WILL see it on the name tags I'm making....I PROMISE.


PurpleFi said:


> Or we could all make our own name tags


----------



## iamsam

but you see - we americans are always right since we always drive on the right side - not the wrong side. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it is, Marge- Sam and I and several other Brits have been teasing each other for a while as to which is the right side of the road on which to drive, I was just seeing if I could get another rise out of him!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Jynx is Dreamweaver....


jknappva said:


> A question, Gwen. Didn't you say that Jynx was coming? Or has there been a problem with her mother moving? Of course, since I'm not even attending, it's really none of my business.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I always pronounced it quay with the q sound. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And lose the richness of our language- and it's complex origins- no way Jose.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Good evening, once again I am reading backwards,new TP will be here before I know it.
> Been a very up and down day,saw Quinn Amy and Kyle today,hope to spend some more time with them tomorrow.
> Colin was supposed to be discharged from hospital today,don't know how he will cope with stairs and bathroom,but that problem is delayed for a few days as he has picked up an infection and they are keeping him in a bit longer.
> Neighbours daughter died a week ago and was cremated today,a good turnout,she was a nice lassie and a hairdresser,many of her customers attended,such a shame only 45 years old,was cancer of the Oesophagus
> Birthday wishes to any celebrating, hugs if needed,now to continue reading


Terrible, someone so young. At the hospital where I worked there are 3 sisters who are RNs. 2 of their brothers 45 & 46 died of the same thing 10 months apart. Devastating to the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for the sentiment Marlark. Everything is under control I assure you. Being retired I have plenty of time to do this and actually enjoy doing it. Others have helped quite a bit too in providing things for the gift bags and handling food committees. All is good .


marlark said:


> I think Gwen probably has her hands full as it is, can someone help her. I wish I were closer as this I could contribute if I knew it and the computer continues to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen is someone who gives 1000% she works day and night presently with what she has undertaken to do for the Knit-a-Paloosa.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and I will join in singing happy birthday to onwingsofadove - hope it turns out to be a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> OntheWingsofaDove has her birthday today- when I double checked her postings she mentioned moving, but that was back in May- I do hope she is just busy with all that that entails!
> 
> However that may be
> Happy Birthday!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> dear, ontheWingsofaDove


----------



## Gweniepooh

Please don't make name tags.....I have it covered already. I appreciate your willingness to help but everything is covered.

Anyone that does want to help you WILL be helping with the food and NEXT year whomever takes over the planning may use your talents then.

I swear I do NOT have my hands full....I have been working on this for almost a year already behind the scenes. I am pretty efficient....ask Sam. Again, thanks but do not try to do something like name tags without first contacting me. It's not that it isn't appreciated but it is already taken care of in most cases. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I'm sure Gwen has her hands full-- and name tags could be done by each person, just need to put both names. I've already copied off the list and am adding names to it as they appear on here and I can figure them out.


----------



## iamsam

what is the "vyne"? the gardens are beautiful. did the building used to have more windows? it just looked like some of the window spaces were bricked in. would be a great place to live.

the tart looks yummy - what kind was it?

happy birthday London girl - looking forward to your being here in October. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, although the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> Today is London Girls birthday, so....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your avatar is BEAUTIFUL London Girl!!!!



London Girl said:


> Thanks Gwen, the feeling is entirely mutual!!!


----------



## flyty1n

Has anyone heard from Sandy and found out what the car problem was and if they were able to get it fixed again? I have been worried about her.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - sending tons of healing energy across the ether to wrap around her and get her back in the pink real soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> Maryanne is fine- when I left her a couple of hours of ago she was moving freely- almost as well as usual which is encouraging.


----------



## iamsam

welcome siouxann - how are you - we don't see near enough of you. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Ditto for me, except that I am on page 17 and I see the count is up to 50! Just knowing you all are here makes me feel good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I still haven't got my pickles made, the power has been flickering off & on, I'm afraid to start & have it go out & spoil them.

Agnes, poor Colin is sure having a terrible time. Seems like they shouldn't be sending him home alone it he has steps to his bed & bath. Hope you have life call or something like that so he can get help if he needs it.

Seems like Gwen is going all out for KAP, sure wish I was coming.


----------



## nicho

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the photo, that looks absolutely gorgeous, you can see the sheen on it. I might buy some qivit, depends how much money is in my purse by the time we get to Cananda! We are doing a coach tour of Nova Scotia so I hope we shall have some time to find yarn stores. Perhaps I can bribe the coach driver to take a detour :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it is the florida keys bonnie - and I have pronounced it q-ways. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> So does that meanif I look on the map, the Florida Keys will say Florida Quays? I have always pronounced that word like c-ways(I think that is right)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> but you see - we americans are always right since we always drive on the right side - not the wrong side. --- sam


Ho, ho, ho-- you are at it again, rousing rabble!


----------



## iamsam

quay
[kee, key, kwey]



Bonnie7591 said:


> So does that meanif I look on the map, the Florida Keys will say Florida Quays? I have always pronounced that word like c-ways(I think that is right)


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> it is the florida keys bonnie - and I have pronounced it q-ways. --- sam


The dictionary gives both pronunciations. English is crazy. LOL


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> From what friends have told me, (and staff at eye doc) Medicare pays for annual exam but not for prescribing glasses exam (2 parts, usually on same day/doc/etc).


Since the Dr. inserted lenses when he removed the cataracts, I don't need prescription glasses. I buy cheap reading glasses at Wal-Mart. They work fine!
So I only need the exam for glaucoma and the annual follow-up for the cataract surgery.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

excellent news joy - sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> (Dreamweaver) =( Jynx)


Did I completely overlook Dreamweaver?? And I know that's her avatar!!! CRAFT is ever present in this old mind.
Thanks for pointing it out, Julie!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Good to see you on here again Agnes. Sorry to hear of Colin's infection. I hope they keep him in hospital until it has completely cleared up. He'll have enough to adjust to at home without any infection. So sorry to hear of your neighbours daughter, cancer of the oesophagus is horrible. 45 is no age at all.


I'm sorry to hear that Colin has once again had a set back. But in his condition, didn't the drs take into the consideration that he couldn't manage with the layout of his home. Sounds like he really needs an advocate!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Good to see you on here again Agnes. Sorry to hear of Colin's infection. I hope they keep him in hospital until it has completely cleared up. He'll have enough to adjust to at home without any infection. So sorry to hear of your neighbours daughter, cancer of the oesophagus is horrible. 45 is no age at all.


Cancer is a horrible disease. And as we all know, age is no consideration.
My sympathies to your neighbor!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

marlark said:


> Please be patient Agnes as mine was that way at first and I have pain due to neuropathy in other fingers also, all though for me that is a recent problem for which I have found no solution, but I know that an injury can provoke and intensify that kind of pain if it is in t he area. It seems to me that inflammation in the area of nerves greatly increases this kind of pain even in remote areas sometimes.


My daughter also suffers from neuropathy in her fingers, Marlark! Hers takes the form of no feeling. She's had to give up her crafts because of it. And she's only in her 40's.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i'm glad you brought this up Kansas g-ma - gwen has the nametags already made up and I am sure she has taken this into consideration. one other thing I would like to bring up - I am sure many of you would like to be doing things for the kop - however - I must ask that you ask gwen first. she has been working on this years kop since the last one ended and with her usual aplomb has all well in hand. please do not just go ahead and do something unless you do check with gwen first. I would ask that you save your ideas for next year when it will be someone elses job to plan the kop. to them I would say that you are welcome to use defiance as your base since it is fairly central to those who are coming - but if you choose another place I will still be definitely there - and that is not grammatically correct I know. lol --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> You think YOU are confused??? One thing I wish Gwen would do for the conference is give us a list of participants by user name and by real first name. sometimes I go back several pages trying to track down who said/did what and why another name is now used.
> 
> Or give us name tags with BOTH names.


----------



## jknappva

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! Would have made me a nice birthday cake!!!


It's so nice to put a face to the name. Your avatar picture is lovely!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

daralene -- was that four different hanks of yarn? however did you put them together? I assume you will knit them one at a time. it's going to be a great scarf. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, and that is only a 1/2 share of veggies and already minus the corn. Think we will get a full share next year. Loving the veggies. The peaches were wonderful and apricots yummy. Had a peach and some of the blueberries for breakfast. Must say the blueberries were so much better than the store ones.
> 
> Still have't finished winding the yarn.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx is Dreamweaver....


Thanks, Julie pointed that out and like I told her I knew what Jynx's avatar name was. I completely overlooked it! Another reminder that CRAFT lives in my poor mind!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> i'm glad you brought this up Kansas g-ma - gwen has the nametags already made up and I am sure she has taken this into consideration. one other thing I would like to bring up - I am sure many of you would like to be doing things for the kop - however - I must ask that you ask gwen first. she has been working on this years kop since the last one ended and with her usual aplomb has all well in hand. please do not just go ahead and do something unless you do check with gwen first. I would ask that you save your ideas for next year when it will be someone elses job to plan the kop. to them I would say that you are welcome to use defiance as your base since it is fairly central to those who are coming - but if you choose another place I will still be definitely there - and that is not grammatically correct I know. lol --- sam


Wow-- did NOT mean to start something, did not mean to imply Gwen wasn't doing things, I know she is. Just was frustrated. And I did NOT mean we should make nametags, figured we would be given pen/tags and do them when we got there. Sorry, Gwen, didn't mean to tromp.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible, someone so young. At the hospital where I worked there are 3 sisters who are RNs. 2 of their brothers 45 & 46 died of the same thing 10 months apart. Devastating to the family.


I had an aunt and uncle die of pancreatic cancer within 2 yrs of each other. Their daughter who moved back home to help them died of multiple myeloma just last year.
I know it isn't contagious but with 3 members of the same family in the same home dying of cancer so close together it does make you pause!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

again - let me ask that you please do nothing on your own - please check with gwen - the nametags are already finished - gwen is the queen of organization - i'm sure everything is taken care of . --- sam



marlark said:


> I think Gwen probably has her hands full as it is, can someone help her. I wish I were closer as this I could contribute if I knew it and the computer continues to work.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kansasgma and Purple*I will be providing name tags with both names on it. Did that last year. The ones this coming year will also b a surprise so no need for anyone to make one. I look after the participants as best as I possibly can.  Some folks do not want their real name posted on the internet but you WILL see it on the name tags I'm making....I PROMISE.


Thank you Gwen. You're a star. I will definitely need a name tag as sometimes I haven't a clue who I am xxxx :lol:


----------



## iamsam

the tags are already done. thanks Kansas g-ma. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I'm sure Gwen has her hands full-- and name tags could be done by each person, just need to put both names. I've already copied off the list and am adding names to it as they appear on here and I can figure them out.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> but you see - we americans are always right since we always drive on the right side - not the wrong side. --- sam


Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


----------



## iamsam

what a great little - I want to say limerick - but limericks always start with "there" - i'll call it a little poem. however - I must point out that when right is right then left must be wrong because right is never wrong. rotflmao --- sam



martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


----------



## martina

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ho, ho, ho-- you are at it again, rousing rabble!


I have been called many things but never "rabble" before now.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what is the "vyne"? the gardens are beautiful. did the building used to have more windows? it just looked like some of the window spaces were bricked in. would be a great place to live.
> 
> the tart looks yummy - what kind was it?
> 
> happy birthday London girl - looking forward to your being here in October. --- sam


Hi Sam, the Vyne is a huge Tudor house, used to be a Palace, Henry VIII and Anne Bolyn stayed there. I will post more photos yomorrow, the summerhouse is built in the gardens. Not sure about the windows, but there are 4 huge doors. If you Google the National Trust and put in the Vyne you should see some more photos and information.
Off to bed now, night night.


----------



## iamsam

I touched on this a moment ago - but I think this is Gwen's last year as coordinator of the kop - she may correct me on this but I think I am right. so the rest of you start thinking about who might make a good coordinator - or just volunteer - that is all it takes. then you can do things the way you want to and hopefully it will be different - which is what makes the kop so great. different ideas - different emphassises should make another great kop - so put on your collective thinking caps - and we will all be very anxious to see what next years kop will entail. so - start thinking. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


I think I agree with you, well I would if I could understand what you said :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not a problem Kansas....I started making notes immediately after last years KAP taking many great suggestions. If you have any ideas PLEASE feel free to get in touch; I am far from perfect and feel that each year, whomever takes the planning over, will always have room for new, different, and better ideas.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- did NOT mean to start something, did not mean to imply Gwen wasn't doing things, I know she is. Just was frustrated. And I did NOT mean we should make nametags, figured we would be given pen/tags and do them when we got there. Sorry, Gwen, didn't mean to tromp.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mwaaaaaaa.....good one PurpleFi.......You indeed will have one....two if you want! I'll answer to just about anything....some names to so nice either!!! ROFL


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Gwen. You're a star. I will definitely need a name tag as sometimes I haven't a clue who I am xxxx :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I still haven't got my pickles made, the power has been flickering off & on, I'm afraid to start & have it go out & spoil them.
> 
> Agnes, poor Colin is sure having a terrible time. Seems like they shouldn't be sending him home alone it he has steps to his bed & bath. Hope you have life call or something like that so he can get help if he needs it.
> 
> Seems like Gwen is going all out for KAP, sure wish I was coming.


She sure did last year and from all accounts, has outdone herself for this next one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes indeed!!! I've thoroughly enjoyed it but time to pass the hat and get in some fresh ideas. I like Sam's "suggestion" of a new place in relatively central area too.....love the LYS in Defiance but personally like seeing others. But I'm happy with whatever/where ever.......to me the fellowship is the most enjoyable part.


thewren said:


> I touched on this a moment ago - but I think this is Gwen's last year as coordinator of the kop - she may correct me on this but I think I am right. so the rest of you start thinking about who might make a good coordinator - or just volunteer - that is all it takes. then you can do things the way you want to and hopefully it will be different - which is what makes the kop so great. different ideas - different emphassises should make another great kop - so put on your collective thinking caps - and we will all be very anxious to see what next years kop will entail. so - start thinking. --- sam


----------



## marlark

At last year's KAP I was so happy at the day to day posts of all the pictures and activites were so well reported that I almost felt that I had been there. I downloaded skype to my telephone yesterday to participate in this year's. I think that Gwen has set the standard is so high that it will be very difficult to surpass. I'm sure this years will be the same.
Now I have to find a webcam that I can afford so that I can be there while it is happening. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> Lurker 2- I would agree except this is a recent development in the healing and the accident happened 2-3 years ago. Nerve repair goes very very slowly, which is why I included my experience- to give her hope of future improvmemt.MJW


It has made me very wary of how I use mine! Agnes has a sort of knot under the skin that is very painful- it is possible that part of the problem was that she was alone in the house, I am fairly certain, when she had the accident.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Londy Girl and OntheWingsofaDove. 

Glad to hear that Marianne had her surgery and is doing well.

Sugar...I understand the privacy on getting things in order, but so happy that it is being done. Wishing you well with that. 

I have not read much tonight and won't get through the many postings as I had a meeting after work and then went out to eat with the boys.


----------



## pacer

marlark said:


> At last year's KAP I was so happy at the day to day posts of all the pictures and activites were so well reported that I almost felt that I had been there. I downloaded skype to my telephone yesterday to participate in this year's. I think that Gwen has set the standard is so high that it will be very difficult to surpass. I'm sure this years will be the same.
> Now I have to find a webcam that I can afford so that I can be there while it is happening. Marlark


Awesome. We will look forward to visiting with you as well. Maybe from the bathroom again. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> yep you got it all right, well done


 :thumbup: I answered, assuming you would still be asleep- glad I got it right!


----------



## pacer

martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


As I am left handed, I function from the right side of the brain. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, just read about your health scare, and am soooo thankful it was not a stroke. What was the eventual verdict?
> Gwenie, you certainly had a trying day driving out to collect the hikers. Hope you're relaxed now as it's no fun driving in those conditions.
> Nicho, wonderful pictures; just hoping I can see them for myself soon!
> 
> Happy birthdays, birthday girls! Welcome to our new guests.
> 
> Railyn, what a time you've had with the wedding cake. You did well to recover it so well, and I bet no one would notice once it was cut.
> 
> I'm falling asleep, so please excuse if I haven't commented on everyone's posts. Still a lot to catch up. Night night!


I've just received the mail out from the hospital- they seem to think it was largely anxiety related- apparently I was hyperventilating- not aware of doing so- but that is what they said, they want the warfarin increased and checked sooner than the month previously talked of. 
I am a bit tired after the exertions of getting to the doctor- will go have a nap- and try to catch up when I get up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

With all the contributions from folks I know this year will be wonderful as well as future KAPs.

And thank you for the reminder about folks downloading Skype. Anyone who wants to chat live with folks at the Sit & Knit on Friday, Oct. 3 or at the Cookout on Oct. 4th just download Skype onto your computer. It is FREE! I will do a short subscription that is enhanced in September so we can do a conference call and several can chat by calling into my account. I'll post more information later about it but you probably want to go ahead and download it well before Oct 3rd and play around with it so that you are familiar with it. If you wonder....who can I practice with on Skype, I am listed as Gwen Settle. If you Skype me let me know before what you are listed as or I will refuse your call.....just being careful.

at


marlark said:


> At last year's KAP I was so happy at the day to day posts of all the pictures and activites were so well reported that I almost felt that I had been there. I downloaded skype to my telephone yesterday to participate in this year's. I think that Gwen has set the standard is so high that it will be very difficult to surpass. I'm sure this years will be the same.
> Now I have to find a webcam that I can afford so that I can be there while it is happening. Marlark


----------



## Gweniepooh

BIG NEWS.....Sam said the entire house now is WiFi so no more skyping in the bathroom....ROFLMAO!


pacer said:


> Awesome. We will look forward to visiting with you as well. Maybe from the bathroom again. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Definitely sky watching the last 3hrs. Getting some wild thunderstorms. We have had 1.5 inches of rain so far & pouring again now. Delbert talked to our neighbor, 4miles south, he got 3" in less than an hour. Some of our land obviously got some of that as our farm stretches a mile north of our house & 3 miles south. At least we haven't got any hail which is always a worry this time of year.


You need rain but not wild winds and thunderstorms!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> but you see - we americans are always right since we always drive on the right side - not the wrong side. --- sam


Oh Sam!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to sign off for awhile....got to spend some time with DH. TTYL


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sam!!!!!!!


We can but try and hope, Julie.


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove and London Girl!!! Hope you both had a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Did I completely overlook Dreamweaver?? And I know that's her avatar!!! CRAFT is ever present in this old mind.
> Thanks for pointing it out, Julie!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: No sweat!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


Good on you Martina! I was running out of answers!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We can but try and hope, Julie.


In the case those LEFT, will prevail!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Onthewingsofadove and London Girl!!! Hope you both had a wonderful day!


Good to see you Sandy- we have been worried about you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> I have been called many things but never "rabble" before now.


Ah, no, I was implying you were a rabble rouser, out there rousing the rabble.


----------



## Sandy

I am caught up and I have more pictures but haven't downloaded them yet. I was able to get a picture of the moon with its reflection on the lake last night. Will post them after I get them downloaded.

We went to the auto parts yesterday to get reading for the engine light and we are running 1 cylinder down. It could be several things. I have an appointment with a repair shop for next Monday for a more detailed diagnostics report. I really didn't need this to happen as I don't have the funds to deal with it. It will cost upwards of $80.00 for the diagnostics report. Then whatever the cause on top of that. I'm really praying that it will be not serious cost wise. So much for a relaxing vacation!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sandy said:


> I am caught up and I have more pictures but haven't downloaded them yet. I was able to get a picture of the moon with its reflection on the lake last night. Will post them after I get them downloaded.
> 
> We went to the auto parts yesterday to get reading for the engine light and we are running 1 cylinder down. It could be several things. I have an appointment with a repair shop for next Monday for a more detailed diagnostics report. I really didn't need this to happen as I don't have the funds to deal with it. It will cost upwards of $80.00 for the diagnostics report. Then whatever the cause on top of that. I'm really praying that it will be not serious cost wise. So much for a relaxing vacation!


Oh, dear, I'm so sorry you have these problems. Most of my young married life we had money problems, not because we weren't careful but because we were a one-income family. We (and the bank) did own our home but not much else. So, been there, done that. And if Don hadn't been a good mechanic, (and no computers on cars) we probably wouldn't have had wheels! Bless you, hope it isn't anything too bad.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you all for sharing my happiness re: no more ulcerative colitis.
Had teeth cleaned andvone cavity filled. Took 3hrs. As I Reid it at dental school. But wonderful job and overlooked by supervisor dentists.
Got home at 7 and took Maya out and threw some balls for her. She was full of beans and I wanted to get some of that energy out of her. She will be 3 August 10th. Hope she grows up and looses some puppy energy.
I'm caught up but too tired to respond.
Angles, so sorry about your neighbors daughter.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm off to find my missing stitch...whee. Tried to keep up today but hard to do when it's a work day--will try to get back up to speed tomorrow if there's time.

Meanwhile, hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry for the car troubles. Do try to still relax and enjoy what you can of your vacation. I always, though not always successfully, try to tell myself that there is a reason for such things to happen....maybe I have avoided an accident or something....just will never know so try to find a positive in the situation. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Sandy said:


> I am caught up and I have more pictures but haven't downloaded them yet. I was able to get a picture of the moon with its reflection on the lake last night. Will post them after I get them downloaded.
> 
> We went to the auto parts yesterday to get reading for the engine light and we are running 1 cylinder down. It could be several things. I have an appointment with a repair shop for next Monday for a more detailed diagnostics report. I really didn't need this to happen as I don't have the funds to deal with it. It will cost upwards of $80.00 for the diagnostics report. Then whatever the cause on top of that. I'm really praying that it will be not serious cost wise. So much for a relaxing vacation!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't kept up. I have been working a lot. I will be working every day until next Tuesday (12th).

I haven't had much time to knit :thumbdown: 

I am sorry to cut this short but I am exhausted. I will do here tomorrow after work.

Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and London Girl.


----------



## iamsam

can't argue on that one Julie. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In the case those LEFT, will prevail!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> You need rain but not wild winds and thunderstorms!


Yes, DH says this rain should keep the crops happy until they are ripe 

Sandy, sorry car troubles are putting a damper on your vacation.
Pacer & Puplover, hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can't argue on that one Julie. lol --- sam


Woe, that is a real concession!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, DH says this rain should keep the crops happy until they are ripe
> 
> Sandy, sorry car troubles are putting a damper on your vacation.
> Pacer & Puplover, hope you are both feeling better soon.


You need that!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> but you see - we americans are always right since we always drive on the right side - not the wrong side. --- sam


Here we go again!!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> what is the "vyne"? the gardens are beautiful. did the building used to have more windows? it just looked like some of the window spaces were bricked in. would be a great place to live.
> 
> the tart looks yummy - what kind was it?
> 
> happy birthday London girl - looking forward to your being here in October. --- sam


Here you are Sam. http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/vyne/

The Vyne is a beautiful old house dating back to Tudor times. It may well have had more windows originally. When a "window tax" was brought in many big houses bricked up some windows as the more you had the more tax you paid! It now belongs to the National Trust.
Just looked it up - window tax brought in in 1696 and repealed in 1851.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Here you are Sam. http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/vyne/
> 
> The Vyne is a beautiful old house dating back to Tudor times. It may well have had more windows originally. When a "window tax" was brought in many big houses bricked up some windows as the more you had the more tax you paid! It now belongs to the National Trust.
> Just looked it up - window tax brought in in 1696 and repealed in 1851.


Good morning Angela, thanks for explaining that. X


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> As I am left handed, I function from the right side of the brain. LOL


I'm ambidextrous, no wonder my brain is scrambled!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm ambidextrous, no wonder my brain is scrambled!


Good morning Josephine. I always knew there was something strange about you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Good morning Josephine. I always knew there was something strange about you!! :lol: :lol:


Takes one to know one :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Takes one to know one :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono and I think I will make a matching hat. Going to do some sewing this morning and then go for a swim after lunch.

Hope everyone is having a good day, healing vibes and hugs all round.

Wednesday photos....


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> I have been called many things but never "rabble" before now.


You're lucky...I have! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Best of birthday wishes to Londy and Trisha (Onthewingofadove).
> 
> Hope you each have a glorious day!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto... Happy Birthday Ladies


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Just quick note. A miracle gastro doc has discharged me. No more meds. I was so deathly sick last Aug. I am so thrilled.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible, someone so young. At the hospital where I worked there are 3 sisters who are RNs. 2 of their brothers 45 & 46 died of the same thing 10 months apart. Devastating to the family.


A few years ago we buried two sisters 2 weeks and one hour apart- from the same thing. Ruth was 51 Sarah only around 44.


----------



## darowil

Spent the whole day at the hospital in the end came hoke without Maryanne. She had a lot of pain, which started overnight and they wanted to see if it settled. When a decision needed to be made the senior doctor was in theatre so ended up just leaving her there as by then it was 6.30pm. Nothing seems to be wrong- they have checked bloods and she has a soft tummy so not likely to be a problem. Tomorrow she will ring me when she knows to save me getting there early to pick her up and hanging around again.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono and I think I will make a matching hat. Going to do some sewing this morning and then go for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, healing vibes and hugs all round.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Lovely photos. I am glad you posted another of The Vyne :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> With all the contributions from folks I know this year will be wonderful as well as future KAPs.
> 
> And thank you for the reminder about folks downloading Skype. Anyone who wants to chat live with folks at the Sit & Knit on Friday, Oct. 3 or at the Cookout on Oct. 4th just download Skype onto your computer. It is FREE! I will do a short subscription that is enhanced in September so we can do a conference call and several can chat by calling into my account. I'll post more information later about it but you probably want to go ahead and download it well before Oct 3rd and play around with it so that you are familiar with it. If you wonder....who can I practice with on Skype, I am listed as Gwen Settle. If you Skype me let me know before what you are listed as or I will refuse your call.....just being careful.
> 
> at


I need to get Skype on my iPad but I know Julie will have her laptop and I assume others will as well- made sure we got a place with free wifi in the rooms so we could Skype KAP to KAP. But more than on eoption will be a good idea I think.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono and I think I will make a matching hat. Going to do some sewing this morning and then go for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, healing vibes and hugs all round.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


No wonder they likely closed up windows- that would have cost a fortune!


----------



## Spider

Happy birthday all. 
Have my day off but so many things to do before I leave for the lake.never have enough time in one place to accomplish all I want.
Have a good day and hope all the Marrianne and Maryanne are doing ook.


----------



## darowil

And now I think I might head off to bed. Tiring sitting in the hospital all day! finished a sock and bought a ball of yarn and needles today so I would have more to do as I stupidlly assumed I would be home before I needed to do the heel of the other sock I had (and for some reason I did a different heel to the one I normally do so don't know it without a pattern). But made good progress on a hat for my great-nephew so that is useful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> Here you are Sam. http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/vyne/
> 
> The Vyne is a beautiful old house dating back to Tudor times. It may well have had more windows originally. When a "window tax" was brought in many big houses bricked up some windows as the more you had the more tax you paid! It now belongs to the National Trust.
> Just looked it up - window tax brought in in 1696 and repealed in 1851.


Glad we don't have a "windows" tax as my small house has 16.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good news from DD's house. Have had her up and moving. She's now putting full weight on repaired leg (with brace) and is sitting with leg bent to the floor without too much pain. She has appt with infectious disease Drs tomorrow. I doubt they'll shorten the duration of the PIC line for antibiotics so she'll still be hampered from doing too much, but at least can be using that time to get leg strength back so she can drive and do stairs (requirement for her job as teacher for visually impaired). She travels among 4 schools so usually is carrying a bunch of stuff too_not able to do that on crutches. She's still moaning about it all, but doesn't have a receptive audience so it's getting minimal. Gwen, I need to get some of your "look on the brightside" attitude infused in her. I have her house cleaned and food in the refrigerator and freezer. I made bannana bread, chicken salad, Asian chicken for lettuce wraps, Italian beef, taco meat and BBQ pork. I have it all portioned out so it shouldn't go to waste. I've seen a huge improvement in appetite, energy and better sleeping at night. Hope it continues even after I go home today.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I need to get Skype on my iPad but I know Julie will have her laptop and I assume others will as well- made sure we got a place with free wifi in the rooms so we could Skype KAP to KAP. But more than on eoption will be a good idea I think.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear Maryann didn't make it home yesterday..hope she's well enough to come home today. Pacer and Pup lover, hope you sre both foing better today. Gwen and anyone else in general area of Decatur, GA. Kaffe Fassett and his wonderful world of color will be stoppi g there on his North American tour. I can send the link when I get home on laptop. I'm bummed that he's not coming anywhere Chicago.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sassafras, that's awesome news.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Good evening, once again I am reading backwards,new TP will be here before I know it.
> Been a very up and down day,saw Quinn Amy and Kyle today,hope to spend some more time with them tomorrow.
> Colin was supposed to be discharged from hospital today,don't know how he will cope with stairs and bathroom,but that problem is delayed for a few days as he has picked up an infection and they are keeping him in a bit longer.
> Neighbours daughter died a week ago and was cremated today,a good turnout,she was a nice lassie and a hairdresser,many of her customers attended,such a shame only 45 years old,was cancer of the Oesophagus
> Birthday wishes to any celebrating, hugs if needed,now to continue reading


Sorry to hear of the neighbours daughter. Sad.
Poor Colin, another infection... but it sounds like in general he is improving if they will be allowing him to go home. Hugs to you.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am up to page 60. Still pretty uneventful here. Yay. Bedtime for me... again.


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> I am caught up and I have more pictures but haven't downloaded them yet. I was able to get a picture of the moon with its reflection on the lake last night. Will post them after I get them downloaded.
> 
> We went to the auto parts yesterday to get reading for the engine light and we are running 1 cylinder down. It could be several things. I have an appointment with a repair shop for next Monday for a more detailed diagnostics report. I really didn't need this to happen as I don't have the funds to deal with it. It will cost upwards of $80.00 for the diagnostics report. Then whatever the cause on top of that. I'm really praying that it will be not serious cost wise. So much for a relaxing vacation!


Been there, done that. I'm hoping for a cheap solution but these days anything mechanical is far from cheap! Good luck!

Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't kept up. I have been working a lot. I will be working every day until next Tuesday (12th).
> 
> I haven't had much time to knit :thumbdown:
> 
> I am sorry to cut this short but I am exhausted. I will do here tomorrow after work.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Onthewingsofadove and London Girl.


It's a good thing you left the pizza place. You wouldn't have had time to work there. 
Hope as you get used to the job, it won't be so exhausting.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos. I am glad you posted another of The Vyne :thumbup:


You're welcome


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nearly finished the baby kimono and I think I will make a matching hat. Going to do some sewing this morning and then go for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day, healing vibes and hugs all round.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Thanks, Purple!! Love the old houses...our oldest brick house in VA is new compared to British older houses!! Built in the late 1600's. But we love it!
Lovely flowers. Looking forward to seeing the baby set!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Spent the whole day at the hospital in the end came hoke without Maryanne. She had a lot of pain, which started overnight and they wanted to see if it settled. When a decision needed to be made the senior doctor was in theatre so ended up just leaving her there as by then it was 6.30pm. Nothing seems to be wrong- they have checked bloods and she has a soft tummy so not likely to be a problem. Tomorrow she will ring me when she knows to save me getting there early to pick her up and hanging around again.


Praying everything is all right with Maryanne and the pain is nothing worrisome.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Happy birthday all.
> Have my day off but so many things to do before I leave for the lake.never have enough time in one place to accomplish all I want.
> Have a good day and hope all the Marrianne and Maryanne are doing ook.


I've missed you. I hope you have time to relax a little. It seems that you work all the time!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Purple!! Love the old houses...our oldest brick house in VA is new compared to British older houses!! Built in the late 1600's. But we love it!
> Lovely flowers. Looking forward to seeing the baby set!
> Junek


Saw a programme on Nova Scotia last night, that is where Londy and I are finishing our trip. It looks fantastic, may have to take my kilt :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh that sounds great....Decatur isn't too far from me.....looking forward to seeing when & where.[

Darowil, sorry that Maryanne didn't get to come home. Hope the pain diminishes soon and she will be better than ever.

Speakng of Mariannes......the Georgia Marianne fell out of bed night before last. VERY painful. She managed to not do any damage but hurt terribly. She said she isn't used to sleeping on her left side and when she rolled over off she went. Keeping a body size pillow next to her now to remind her when she rolls over. OUCH....I know that was excruciating forger. 
quote=RookieRetiree]Sorry to hear Maryann didn't make it home yesterday..hope she's well enough to come home today. Pacer and Pup lover, hope you sre both foing better today. Gwen and anyone else in general area of Decatur, GA. Kaffe Fassett and his wonderful world of color will be stoppi g there on his North American tour. I can send the link when I get home on laptop. I'm bummed that he's not coming anywhere Chicago.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Hope that Maryanne is better today and able to come home.

Rookie, glad that DD is eating and moving around better. Sleep is always a good thing too lol. I'm kind of surprised that she doesn't have more of that look on the bright side in her with her job and being your daughter. Or is a case of knows/teaches it, can't do it for herself? I had a friend years ago who was a counselor/therapist, never have I known someone with so many issues that couldn't get over them. 

So glad that there is not a window tax these days! Including the basement, attic and porches our house has 64! 

The meds I took yesterday helped with the bathroom trips. Felt like I was on a never ending prep for a colonoscopy. I just hate taking that stuff as it usually works extremely well on me and I end up not going for days after I take it. I did get a headache late yesterday though I think that was from no caffeine for the day. Tummy is still a bit crampy/spasmodic this morning, but I have my cup of tea (in fact headed for a second one already) today and while not 100% am much better than I have felt the last two days. 

Sorry to hear of the loved ones that have passed. Hoping that everyone else is recovering and feeling better every day! 

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Pup lover

I agree! They seem to have you working all the time. Is that what you wanted? Is it just a temporary thing while you are training? Hope that you find time for relaxing and knitting soon!



jknappva said:


> I've missed you. I hope you have time to relax a little. It seems that you work all the time!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you are on the mend now Dawn. Hate that feeling of "can't be too far from the bathroom". Praing it will completely pass quickly now.



Pup lover said:


> Hope that Maryanne is better today and able to come home.
> 
> Rookie, glad that DD is eating and moving around better. Sleep is always a good thing too lol. I'm kind of surprised that she doesn't have more of that look on the bright side in her with her job and being your daughter. Or is a case of knows/teaches it, can't do it for herself? I had a friend years ago who was a counselor/therapist, never have I known someone with so many issues that couldn't get over them.
> 
> So glad that there is not a window tax these days! Including the basement, attic and porches our house has 64!
> 
> The meds I took yesterday helped with the bathroom trips. Felt like I was on a never ending prep for a colonoscopy. I just hate taking that stuff as it usually works extremely well on me and I end up not going for days after I take it. I did get a headache late yesterday though I think that was from no caffeine for the day. Tummy is still a bit crampy/spasmodic this morning, but I have my cup of tea (in fact headed for a second one already) today and while not 100% am much better than I have felt the last two days.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the loved ones that have passed. Hoping that everyone else is recovering and feeling better every day!
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sipping on coffee; need some breakfast but nothing sounds appealing. think I'll go rummage in the pantry & fridge and find something to eat. TTYL


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, just read about your health scare, and am soooo thankful it was not a stroke. What was the eventual verdict?
> Gwenie, you certainly had a trying day driving out to collect the hikers. Hope you're relaxed now as it's no fun driving in those conditions.
> Nicho, wonderful pictures; just hoping I can see them for myself soon!
> 
> Happy birthdays, birthday girls! Welcome to our new guests.
> 
> Railyn, what a time you've had with the wedding cake. You did well to recover it so well, and I bet no one would notice once it was cut.
> 
> I'm falling asleep, so please excuse if I haven't commented on everyone's posts. Still a lot to catch up. Night night!


*TSN* - I received your pm. I will answer you on the weekend. I get my results on Friday and will know more then. I think we can arrange to have a coffee (or tea with you) the day you fly out. Do you want some info on Banff? While you are at Moraine Lake you are close to Lake Louise and Banff. I could give you some places which wouldn't take too long -- 2 or 3 hours then back to your hotel. I can email you the info I sent to Nicho. There are some nice spots to see there too. I could send some info. Looking forward to seeing you!! (I hope). If things go well, we will definitely be moving but not until Oct. 1 at the earliest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you and sending best wishes, Shirley, as you get your test results. Pup lover, glad to hear you're doing better..hope it just keeps getting better. 

Sorry to hear about Marianne...hope the pain isn't too awful !

Spider, good to see you and Gage's Mom, hope you you get some sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 60. Still pretty uneventful here. Yay. Bedtime for me... again.


Hoping you are getting a very good night's rest!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that sounds great....Decatur isn't too far from me.....looking forward to seeing when & where.[
> 
> Darowil, sorry that Maryanne didn't get to come home. Hope the pain diminishes soon and she will be better than ever.
> ...
> Speakng of Mariannes......the Georgia Marianne fell out of bed night before last. VERY painful. She managed to not do any damage but hurt terribly. She said she isn't used to sleeping on her left side and when she rolled over off she went. Keeping a body size pillow next to her now to remind her when she rolls over. OUCH....I know that was excruciating forger.
> ]


oooh dear- that was unfortunate.
Hoping you do get to the Kaffe Fassett exhibit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Hope that Maryanne is better today and able to come home.
> 
> Rookie, glad that DD is eating and moving around better. Sleep is always a good thing too lol. I'm kind of surprised that she doesn't have more of that look on the bright side in her with her job and being your daughter. Or is a case of knows/teaches it, can't do it for herself? I had a friend years ago who was a counselor/therapist, never have I known someone with so many issues that couldn't get over them.
> 
> So glad that there is not a window tax these days! Including the basement, attic and porches our house has 64!
> 
> The meds I took yesterday helped with the bathroom trips. Felt like I was on a never ending prep for a colonoscopy. I just hate taking that stuff as it usually works extremely well on me and I end up not going for days after I take it. I did get a headache late yesterday though I think that was from no caffeine for the day. Tummy is still a bit crampy/spasmodic this morning, but I have my cup of tea (in fact headed for a second one already) today and while not 100% am much better than I have felt the last two days.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the loved ones that have passed. Hoping that everyone else is recovering and feeling better every day!
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Agreeing with what Dawn is saying, and so glad you are feeling better,dear! How is your Mom BTW?


----------



## nittergma

Oh my! So sorry about Marianne falling out of bed. I did that once and landed on the edge of my dresser! Pillow is a great idea. I do hope you feel better soon Marianne, I'm glad nothing was damaged!


Lurker 2 said:


> oooh dear- that was unfortunate.
> Hoping you do get to the Kaffe Fassett exhibit!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> A few years ago we buried two sisters 2 weeks and one hour apart- from the same thing. Ruth was 51 Sarah only around 44.


Bonnie7591 wrote:
Terrible, someone so young. At the hospital where I worked there are 3 sisters who are RNs. 2 of their brothers 45 & 46 died of the same thing 10 months apart. Devastating to the family.

It seems like by the time they find esophageal cancer it is beyond treatment & most people I have heard about have been young.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, good luck with your doctor visit on Friday, hope all goes well.
Dawn, glad you are on the mend.
Rookie, do you need another adopted daughter? I would love someone to come & organize my house so well, lol. I hate planning meals, I always say I have the worlds fussiest eaters so cannot make much variety & I get so tired of making meat & potatoes! Glad to hear your daughter is getting around better. I think young people make poor patients, I know when my youngest son had his knee surgery there was lots of whining


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Oh my! So sorry about Marianne falling out of bed. I did that once and landed on the edge of my dresser! Pillow is a great idea. I do hope you feel better soon Marianne, I'm glad nothing was damaged!


Isn't it Murphys law, she probably hasn't fallen out of bed since a child but now when it really hurts, it will happen. Hope she's better soon.

Darowil, hope your Maryann is doing better & gets home today.


----------



## sassafras123

So sorry Marianne fell. Glad she didn't hurt herself.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that sounds great....Decatur isn't too far from me.....looking forward to seeing when & where.[
> 
> Darowil, sorry that Maryanne didn't get to come home. Hope the pain diminishes soon and she will be better than ever.
> 
> Speakng of Mariannes......the Georgia Marianne fell out of bed night before last. VERY painful. She managed to not do any damage but hurt terribly. She said she isn't used to sleeping on her left side and when she rolled over off she went. Keeping a body size pillow next to her now to remind her when she rolls over. OUCH....I know that was excruciating forger.
> 
> Hope Marianne is all right and not too bruised these days. As if she wasn't having enough pain!!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

A couple of pictures for today.
My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
heading back to TX this morning.
Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year. 
Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


Lovely photos June. My French gs is arriving next week.

I'm so excited I have just book our train tickets from Windsor to Toronto. That's nearly everything done now for our holiday. xx


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


Lovely pictures June. Your GS had a good haul of beach treasures. What a shame you won't get to see them for another year. Thank heavens for Skype is all I can say!


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


Great pictures. Beachcombing is a favourite pastime
:thumbup: Lovely GS and prayers for them


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful pictures and prayers for a safe flight for them. You GS looks tall; what a nice collection he found. Isn't he the one that wants to be an archeologist?

The fawn is so perfect! At first I thought it was a statue!


jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos June. My French gs is arriving next week.
> 
> I'm so excited I have just book our train tickets from Windsor to Toronto. That's nearly everything done now for our holiday. xx


I'm trying hard to keep my composure...but I just want to bawl!!! My daughter just called me to say an extra goodbye...they're on their way to the airport. And we won't see them again until next summer. Those 1,000 or so miles apart seem like another planet!
I know your French DGS is looking forward to his visit!
I'm trying hard not to be envious of your trip. ( My good intentions seem to be non-existent today. LOL!!)
That's so exciting. What a wonderful trip you'll have. I hope the weather is good while you're here.
Junek


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> Spent the whole day at the hospital in the end came hoke without Maryanne. She had a lot of pain, which started overnight and they wanted to see if it settled. When a decision needed to be made the senior doctor was in theatre so ended up just leaving her there as by then it was 6.30pm. Nothing seems to be wrong- they have checked bloods and she has a soft tummy so not likely to be a problem. Tomorrow she will ring me when she knows to save me getting there early to pick her up and hanging around again.


Darowil: I want and angel like you. When I have had surgery I did it with very little assistance from friends.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures and prayers for a safe flight for them. You GS looks tall; what a nice collection he found. Isn't he the one that wants to be an archeologist?
> 
> The fawn is so perfect! At first I thought it was a statue!


A paleontologist. Yes, he's probably 5 ft. tall and won't be 12 until Oct. I told him when they visit next year, he'll probably be able to rest his arm on his mom's head. She's about 5'3". He's growing fast and since he's thin, he looks even taller. He's adopted so I have no idea if tall men are in his family.
Junek


----------



## marlark

Pup lover said:


> Hope that Maryanne is better today and able to come home.
> 
> Rookie, glad that DD is eating and moving around better. Sleep is always a good thing too lol. I'm kind of surprised that she doesn't have more of that look on the bright side in her with her job and being your daughter. Or is a case of knows/teaches it, can't do it for herself? I had a friend years ago who was a counselor/therapist, never have I known someone with so many issues that couldn't get over them.
> 
> So glad that there is not a window tax these days! Including the basement, attic and porches our house has 64!
> 
> The meds I took yesterday helped with the bathroom trips. Felt like I was on a never ending prep for a colonoscopy. I just hate taking that stuff as it usually works extremely well on me and I end up not going for days after I take it. I did get a headache late yesterday though I think that was from no caffeine for the day. Tummy is still a bit crampy/spasmodic this morning, but I have my cup of tea (in fact headed for a second one already) today and while not 100% am much better than I have felt the last two days.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the loved ones that have passed. Hoping that everyone else is recovering and feeling better every day!
> 
> Prayers n hugs


I am told that most people feel much better after a thorough cleansing but never the case for me. I avoid those. In the old days with Crohn's it was recommended every 6 mo to a yr.
I put the cabash on t hat I have had 3 or 4 in 30 yrs. Marlark


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> I'm trying hard to keep my composure...but I just want to bawl!!! My daughter just called me to say an extra goodbye...they're on their way to the airport. And we won't see them again until next summer. Those 1,000 or so miles apart seem like another planet!
> I know your French DGS is looking forward to his visit!
> I'm trying hard not to be envious of your trip. ( My good intentions seem to be non-existent today. LOL!!)
> That's so exciting. What a wonderful trip you'll have. I hope the weather is good while you're here.
> Junek


Thanks June, we really won't mind about the weather, we are so excited about all thd people we are going to meet :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm trying hard to keep my composure...but I just want to bawl!!! My daughter just called me to say an extra goodbye...they're on their way to the airport. And we won't see them again until next summer. Those 1,000 or so miles apart seem like another planet!
> I know your French DGS is looking forward to his visit!
> I'm trying hard not to be envious of your trip. ( My good intentions seem to be non-existent today. LOL!!)
> That's so exciting. What a wonderful trip you'll have. I hope the weather is good while you're here.
> Junek


Hope you have regained your composure June! But what a kind gesture. It is so nice when you have loving and unexpected gestures from the kids!
Your Palaeontologist Grandson is such a handsome lad!


----------



## marlark

I awakened at 4:00 as usual and knew that I had no books so turned over and miracle of miracles slept to 10:00 am and just now have a cuppa coffee. Missed my usual pill time. I have several dish clothes on needles so I could wake up while I do that. I am always very stiff and painful until the sun is well up and the weird weather we are having is not helping me.
When its wintery I want summer and when its summery I want it wintery, but so nice to wake up to messages from you all. I look out the back door to my lovely jacaranda tree fully leafed out. The only lovely site on the property. How I would love to go out to purplefi's lovely oasis. My mothers 
garden(which is where I live) always was full of flowers and alovely green dichondra lawn. Mine was too for many years but since I can't even handle the inside house, it is doubtful that it will ever be that way again.The soil is so
compacted nothing would grow. They are talking of water
rationing and nothing but internal issues will prevail. Well off to conquer the mess or do laundry whi8ch is backed up as next week no time. I will be gone every day. Marlark.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I awakened at 4:00 as usual and knew that I had no books so turned over and miracle of miracles slept to 10:00 am and just now have a cuppa coffee. Missed my usual pill time. I have several dish clothes on needles so I could wake up while I do that. I am always very stiff and painful until the sun is well up and the weird weather we are having is not helping me.
> When its wintery I want summer and when its summery I want it wintery, but so nice to wake up to messages from you all. I look out the back door to my lovely jacaranda tree fully leafed out. The only lovely site on the property. How I would love to go out to purplefi's lovely oasis. My mothers
> garden(which is where I live) always was full of flowers and alovely green dichondra lawn. Mine was too for many years but since I can't even handle the inside house, it is doubtful that it will ever be that way again.The soil is so
> compacted nothing would grow. They are talking of water
> rationing and nothing but internal issues will prevail. Well off to conquer the mess or do laundry whi8ch is backed up as next week no time. I will be gone every day. Marlark.


reading between the lines, Marge it does seem that you have more energy at this time- which is good- there have been days when life was a real struggle for you- here's hoping it is onwards and upwards!


----------



## PurpleFi

marlark said:


> I awakened at 4:00 as usual and knew that I had no books so turned over and miracle of miracles slept to 10:00 am and just now have a cuppa coffee. Missed my usual pill time. I have several dish clothes on needles so I could wake up while I do that. I am always very stiff and painful until the sun is well up and the weird weather we are having is not helping me.
> When its wintery I want summer and when its summery I want it wintery, but so nice to wake up to messages from you all. I look out the back door to my lovely jacaranda tree fully leafed out. The only lovely site on the property. How I would love to go out to purplefi's lovely oasis. My mothers
> garden(which is where I live) always was full of flowers and alovely green dichondra lawn. Mine was too for many years but since I can't even handle the inside house, it is doubtful that it will ever be that way again.The soil is so
> compacted nothing would grow. They are talking of water
> rationing and nothing but internal issues will prevail. Well off to conquer the mess or do laundry whi8ch is backed up as next week no time. I will be gone every day. Marlark.


I'd love you to come and sit in the garden. I would not be able to look after it but it is Mr Ps hobby, he would spend 24 hrs a day out there if he could.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love you to come and sit in the garden. I would not be able to look after it but it is Mr Ps hobby, he would spend 24 hrs a day out there if he could.


wish I had such a hobbyist in the family! Fale is a 'cut it all down to the roots' man (coming from the tropics) and learned quickly to let me do the gardening! At least he cared about my feelings even if he did not share the sentiment!


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Haven't been on much. Trying to catch up and am only on pg 50.

Happy birthday to all who are celebrating this week. Hope you have an amazing birthday.

Great pix of Canada and around the world. Like others, places I will never see in person so appreciate them greatly.

Sam and I had a nice lunch at an Amish restaurant a few towns away. Just soup and salad for us both but Sanw had a cherry pie and I had coconut.

Mary, tell Matthew how much I enjoy his drawings. He is constantly improving. Can't wait to get the dragon one. 

Congrats to the new grandmothers to be. No more grandchildren for me and I think another year or so before the next great will appear. 

Spent the weekend with my DD2 and her guys. We went to Auglaize Village (near Defiance) on Sunday and they had a small pow wow going. Was nice to see the Native dancers and had a brisket stuffed fry bread. The village has displays of old time farming and village life. Was fun and didn't cost a lot for entrance. Was able to walk most of it so had a good day even though the evening was a bit sore.

Finished a shawl also. Crocheted and more of a shawlette. Will have several to block whenever I get the notion.

Marianne, glad to hear that you are doing well and even able to drive some. Keep it up as we would like to see you in October.

Julie, glad it was only a scare and not a stroke. Also that the community is rallying around you. 

Welcome to our newcomers. Always like having more join us.

Hugs and good thoughts to all. Will try to get caught up but in the meantime, hope everything is going well with all.

Kathy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have regained your composure June! But what a kind gesture. It is so nice when you have loving and unexpected gestures from the kids!
> Your Palaeontologist Grandson is such a handsome lad!


My children are considerate but all of my family is close knit so they had good examples growing up.
The old saying "pretty is as pretty does" holds true in my grandson's case. He's "handsome is as handsome does"!! He's polite, kind and considerate. My daughter raised him well.


----------



## agnescr

Went to visit Colin today,not that he will remember as he slept most of visiting time, has oxygen going along with a drip to replace lost fluids and to administer antibiotics, looked very flushed ,what with high temperature,coughing up lots of gunk so that will help clear his lungs,they have stopped feeding him for the present,so that will help with the sickness,doctor wanted to return him to last hospital but Colin was adamant that he wasn't going back,so time will tell,will see what Friday brings
Been really bad here today heavy rain and mist but starting ro clear up now 8:30pm so nothing to do but go back to knitting.
I have 2 rows to tink on shawl unfortunately one row has beads..oh well better get started


----------



## agnescr

kathy your shawl looks lovely ...great colour....nail colour is even better lol


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I'd love you to come and sit in the garden. I would not be able to look after it but it is Mr Ps hobby, he would spend 24 hrs a day out there if he could.


Do you hire him out??


----------



## angelam

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been on much. Trying to catch up and am only on pg 50.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who are celebrating this week. Hope you have an amazing birthday.
> 
> Great pix of Canada and around the world. Like others, places I will never see in person so appreciate them greatly.
> 
> Sam and I had a nice lunch at an Amish restaurant a few towns away. Just soup and salad for us both but Sanw had a cherry pie and I had coconut.
> 
> Mary, tell Matthew how much I enjoy his drawings. He is constantly improving. Can't wait to get the dragon one.
> 
> Congrats to the new grandmothers to be. No more grandchildren for me and I think another year or so before the next great will appear.
> 
> Spent the weekend with my DD2 and her guys. We went to Auglaize Village (near Defiance) on Sunday and they had a small pow wow going. Was nice to see the Native dancers and had a brisket stuffed fry bread. The village has displays of old time farming and village life. Was fun and didn't cost a lot for entrance. Was able to walk most of it so had a good day even though the evening was a bit sore.
> 
> Finished a shawl also. Crocheted and more of a shawlette. Will have several to block whenever I get the notion.
> 
> Marianne, glad to hear that you are doing well and even able to drive some. Keep it up as we would like to see you in October.
> 
> Julie, glad it was only a scare and not a stroke. Also that the community is rallying around you.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers. Always like having more join us.
> 
> Hugs and good thoughts to all. Will try to get caught up but in the meantime, hope everything is going well with all.
> 
> Kathy


Pretty crocheting and pretty nails.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My children are considerate but all of my family is close knit so they had good examples growing up.
> The old saying "pretty is as pretty does" holds true in my grandson's case. He's "handsome is as handsome does"!! He's polite, kind and considerate. My daughter raised him well.


Which is so nice! I met a young Fine Arts Student on Tuesday who is a really sweet spirit- she has already visited twice, I have forgottern to get her phone number- I do hope she turns up again- I enjoy being around young people!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been on much. Trying to catch up and am only on pg 50.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who are celebrating this week. Hope you have an amazing birthday.
> 
> Great pix of Canada and around the world. Like others, places I will never see in person so appreciate them greatly.
> 
> Sam and I had a nice lunch at an Amish restaurant a few towns away. Just soup and salad for us both but Sanw had a cherry pie and I had coconut.
> 
> Mary, tell Matthew how much I enjoy his drawings. He is constantly improving. Can't wait to get the dragon one.
> 
> Congrats to the new grandmothers to be. No more grandchildren for me and I think another year or so before the next great will appear.
> 
> Spent the weekend with my DD2 and her guys. We went to Auglaize Village (near Defiance) on Sunday and they had a small pow wow going. Was nice to see the Native dancers and had a brisket stuffed fry bread. The village has displays of old time farming and village life. Was fun and didn't cost a lot for entrance. Was able to walk most of it so had a good day even though the evening was a bit sore.
> 
> Finished a shawl also. Crocheted and more of a shawlette. Will have several to block whenever I get the notion.
> 
> Marianne, glad to hear that you are doing well and even able to drive some. Keep it up as we would like to see you in October.
> 
> Julie, glad it was only a scare and not a stroke. Also that the community is rallying around you.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers. Always like having more join us.
> 
> Hugs and good thoughts to all. Will try to get caught up but in the meantime, hope everything is going well with all.
> 
> Kathy


The Paramedics felt it was serious enough to take me promptly to hospital- and now I know a lot more of the warning signs to be aware of- so that is all to the good.


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> Went to visit Colin today,not that he will remember as he slept most of visiting time, has oxygen going along with a drip to replace lost fluids and to administer antibiotics, looked very flushed ,what with high temperature,coughing up lots of gunk so that will help clear his lungs,they have stopped feeding him for the present,so that will help with the sickness,doctor wanted to return him to last hospital but Colin was adamant that he wasn't going back,so time will tell,will see what Friday brings
> Been really bad here today heavy rain and mist but starting ro clear up now 8:30pm so nothing to do but go back to knitting.
> I have 2 rows to tink on shawl unfortunately one row has beads..oh well better get started


Glad you managed to get to see Colin even though he slept through most of your visit. It's such a shame you have such a long drive to see him now. If he were nearer, probably little and often would be much better for him (and you). Hope he begins to recover very soon. When he's at home will that be any nearer for you?


----------



## angelam

marlark said:


> I am told that most people feel much better after a thorough cleansing but never the case for me. I avoid those. In the old days with Crohn's it was recommended every 6 mo to a yr.
> I put the cabash on t hat I have had 3 or 4 in 30 yrs. Marlark


I can never understand people who have colonic irrigation treatments through choice. I can think of many things I would rather spend my money on!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Went to visit Colin today,not that he will remember as he slept most of visiting time, has oxygen going along with a drip to replace lost fluids and to administer antibiotics, looked very flushed ,what with high temperature,coughing up lots of gunk so that will help clear his lungs,they have stopped feeding him for the present,so that will help with the sickness,doctor wanted to return him to last hospital but Colin was adamant that he wasn't going back,so time will tell,will see what Friday brings
> Been really bad here today heavy rain and mist but starting ro clear up now 8:30pm so nothing to do but go back to knitting.
> I have 2 rows to tink on shawl unfortunately one row has beads..oh well better get started


Hope the unpicking is not being too tricky!
Colin does seem to sleep quite a bit when you are there- maybe it is because he relaxes with you about- will keep praying for his recovery.


----------



## iamsam

only until I can come up with a rhyming retort. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Woe, that is a real concession!


----------



## Gweniepooh

the Shawlette is lovely; looks very festive.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been on much. Trying to catch up and am only on pg 50.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who are celebrating this week. Hope you have an amazing birthday.
> 
> Great pix of Canada and around the world. Like others, places I will never see in person so appreciate them greatly.
> 
> Sam and I had a nice lunch at an Amish restaurant a few towns away. Just soup and salad for us both but Sanw had a cherry pie and I had coconut.
> 
> Mary, tell Matthew how much I enjoy his drawings. He is constantly improving. Can't wait to get the dragon one.
> 
> Congrats to the new grandmothers to be. No more grandchildren for me and I think another year or so before the next great will appear.
> 
> Spent the weekend with my DD2 and her guys. We went to Auglaize Village (near Defiance) on Sunday and they had a small pow wow going. Was nice to see the Native dancers and had a brisket stuffed fry bread. The village has displays of old time farming and village life. Was fun and didn't cost a lot for entrance. Was able to walk most of it so had a good day even though the evening was a bit sore.
> 
> Finished a shawl also. Crocheted and more of a shawlette. Will have several to block whenever I get the notion.
> 
> Marianne, glad to hear that you are doing well and even able to drive some. Keep it up as we would like to see you in October.
> 
> Julie, glad it was only a scare and not a stroke. Also that the community is rallying around you.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers. Always like having more join us.
> 
> Hugs and good thoughts to all. Will try to get caught up but in the meantime, hope everything is going well with all.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> only until I can come up with a rhyming retort. lol --- sam


Thought it might tempt you!


----------



## iamsam

thanks angelam - it is a beautiful home. it would be nice to spend a day there. --- sam



angelam said:


> Here you are Sam. http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/vyne/
> 
> The Vyne is a beautiful old house dating back to Tudor times. It may well have had more windows originally. When a "window tax" was brought in many big houses bricked up some windows as the more you had the more tax you paid! It now belongs to the National Trust.
> Just looked it up - window tax brought in in 1696 and repealed in 1851.


----------



## iamsam

sending healing energy and mood improvement energy to dd - hopefully she will continue to get better and that her mood will improve. at least she can walk --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good news from DD's house. Have had her up and moving. She's now putting full weight on repaired leg (with brace) and is sitting with leg bent to the floor without too much pain. She has appt with infectious disease Drs tomorrow. I doubt they'll shorten the duration of the PIC line for antibiotics so she'll still be hampered from doing too much, but at least can be using that time to get leg strength back so she can drive and do stairs (requirement for her job as teacher for visually impaired). She travels among 4 schools so usually is carrying a bunch of stuff too_not able to do that on crutches. She's still moaning about it all, but doesn't have a receptive audience so it's getting minimal. Gwen, I need to get some of your "look on the brightside" attitude infused in her. I have her house cleaned and food in the refrigerator and freezer. I made bannana bread, chicken salad, Asian chicken for lettuce wraps, Italian beef, taco meat and BBQ pork. I have it all portioned out so it shouldn't go to waste. I've seen a huge improvement in appetite, energy and better sleeping at night. Hope it continues even after I go home today.


----------



## iamsam

that's not good - hope she is better and gets to come home today. sending tons of healing energy to Maryanne to get her back in the pink very soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> Spent the whole day at the hospital in the end came hoke without Maryanne. She had a lot of pain, which started overnight and they wanted to see if it settled. When a decision needed to be made the senior doctor was in theatre so ended up just leaving her there as by then it was 6.30pm. Nothing seems to be wrong- they have checked bloods and she has a soft tummy so not likely to be a problem. Tomorrow she will ring me when she knows to save me getting there early to pick her up and hanging around again.


----------



## iamsam

oh Marianne - she did not need that. hope the pain has diminished by now. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that sounds great....Decatur isn't too far from me.....looking forward to seeing when & where.[
> 
> Darowil, sorry that Maryanne didn't get to come home. Hope the pain diminishes soon and she will be better than ever.
> 
> Speakng of Mariannes......the Georgia Marianne fell out of bed night before last. VERY painful. She managed to not do any damage but hurt terribly. She said she isn't used to sleeping on her left side and when she rolled over off she went. Keeping a body size pillow next to her now to remind her when she rolls over. OUCH....I know that was excruciating forger.
> quote=RookieRetiree]Sorry to hear Maryann didn't make it home yesterday..hope she's well enough to come home today. Pacer and Pup lover, hope you sre both foing better today. Gwen and anyone else in general area of Decatur, GA. Kaffe Fassett and his wonderful world of color will be stoppi g there on his North American tour. I can send the link when I get home on laptop. I'm bummed that he's not coming anywhere Chicago.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

CHOCOLATE



Gweniepooh said:


> Sipping on coffee; need some breakfast but nothing sounds appealing. think I'll go rummage in the pantry & fridge and find something to eat. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

june - what are the tea pots hanging on the tree - is it for water to run down? your grandson did get qute a haul. too bad they live so far away. --- sam



jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Pretty crocheting and pretty nails.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sending you hugs galore june along with tons of soothing comforting energy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm trying hard to keep my composure...but I just want to bawl!!! My daughter just called me to say an extra goodbye...they're on their way to the airport. And we won't see them again until next summer. Those 1,000 or so miles apart seem like another planet!
> I know your French DGS is looking forward to his visit!
> I'm trying hard not to be envious of your trip. ( My good intentions seem to be non-existent today. LOL!!)
> That's so exciting. What a wonderful trip you'll have. I hope the weather is good while you're here.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

where are you now? love the shawl Kathy - the variegated yarn was a good choice. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been on much. Trying to catch up and am only on pg 50.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who are celebrating this week. Hope you have an amazing birthday.
> 
> Great pix of Canada and around the world. Like others, places I will never see in person so appreciate them greatly.
> 
> Sam and I had a nice lunch at an Amish restaurant a few towns away. Just soup and salad for us both but Sanw had a cherry pie and I had coconut.
> 
> Mary, tell Matthew how much I enjoy his drawings. He is constantly improving. Can't wait to get the dragon one.
> 
> Congrats to the new grandmothers to be. No more grandchildren for me and I think another year or so before the next great will appear.
> 
> Spent the weekend with my DD2 and her guys. We went to Auglaize Village (near Defiance) on Sunday and they had a small pow wow going. Was nice to see the Native dancers and had a brisket stuffed fry bread. The village has displays of old time farming and village life. Was fun and didn't cost a lot for entrance. Was able to walk most of it so had a good day even though the evening was a bit sore.
> 
> Finished a shawl also. Crocheted and more of a shawlette. Will have several to block whenever I get the notion.
> 
> Marianne, glad to hear that you are doing well and even able to drive some. Keep it up as we would like to see you in October.
> 
> Julie, glad it was only a scare and not a stroke. Also that the community is rallying around you.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers. Always like having more join us.
> 
> Hugs and good thoughts to all. Will try to get caught up but in the meantime, hope everything is going well with all.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gotta go fix dinner....TTYL


----------



## marlark

Marianne: You are so unfortunate. We know that you are anxious to get up and around, but the caveat is UP!
We need Kehinkle to pick up a load of bubblewrap and come by to cheer you up.
June: Remember when we were all anxious about the first KAP.
Its only a year and your dd and gc will be back.
Lurker: Hi again thanks for your posts. Hoping your neighbors remain considerate after what the crisis is past.
Sam: You are so thoughtful, I don't know anyone who could keep up with your family and all the posts, and the recipes etc. 
We have some of the best people in the world on this site. If only the world would learn to live in such a loving way
we all would be better off. I miss the puppies and their adventures.'
Purplefi: You could take a break and send your husband on a
3-4 month vacations and see if he could coax some greeen into my place.
All the posted projects are lovely. Has anyone any patterns for the swirl or waterfall cardigans. I have my heart set on some. Please send me a pattern that you like. The sun is shining nicely today and the temps are very comfortable. Marlark.


----------



## PurpleFi

marlark said:


> Purplefi: You could take a break and send your husband on a
> 3-4 month vacations and see if he could coax some greeen into my place.
> 
> I would love to get him to America, but he doesn't like flying.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> I'm ambidextrous, no wonder my brain is scrambled!


It is scrambled in a good way. I like you just the way you are! Most left handed people learn to be ambidextrous. I do many things right handed and others left handed. I guess I must be scrambled as well. LOL


----------



## kehinkle

Going to try and post a video of the opening ceremony at the pow wow.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom

Just a quick check in. Have laundry in the dryer, dished to put away and supper to make. Also bought a few movies from work that were $5 so I will watch one of those with Gage and hopefully finish the hat I have on the needles.

Check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Have laundry in the dryer, dished to put away and supper to make. Also bought a few movies from work that were $5 so I will watch one of those with Gage and hopefully finish the hat I have on the needles.
> 
> Check in later.


It will be good when life settles down, and you are not having to work such long hours!


----------



## pacer

Rookie...So glad you could spend some time with DD and get her eating and taking care of herself again. I know she is in good hands with you and your DH. 

Dawn...Glad to hear you are doing better.

Sandy...Hoping the car repairs will be manageable. 

Kathy...Dragon drawing is put away for our travel in October. Matthew tells people that it already has a home. 

Gwen...Please tell Marianne we are all thinking of her and wanting her well again. Thanks for all the time and energy you are putting into the upcoming KAP so we can all come together and have a fabulous time.

I am doing well. Nothing like I was in February and March. I won't get that bad before I see the doctor in a few weeks. I do get a 3 day weekend to try and get some things done.


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> It is scrambled in a good way. I like you just the way you are! Most left handed people learn to be ambidextrous. I do many things right handed and others left handed. I guess I must be scrambled as well. LOL


Looking forward to meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for me to go to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I can never understand people who have colonic irrigation treatments through choice. I can think of many things I would rather spend my money on!


I completely agree. When I have THAT problem naturally, I stop eating so the problem will leave more quickly!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> CHOCOLATE


I made chocolate pie for supper tonight. Too bad you're not closer.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - what are the tea pots hanging on the tree - is it for water to run down? your grandson did get qute a haul. too bad they live so far away. --- sam


This is the first picture that has what I think might be ornamental watering cans. I meant to ask her about them earlier but forgot but will the next time we talk.
Yes, I wish they were closer. But a half a country away means there aren't visits as often as we'd like.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> sending you hugs galore june along with tons of soothing comforting energy. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. The blue devils didn't last too long. Talked with my daughter who lives with me and after we chatted a while, I felt much better. Would have lasted longer if I'd been alone, I'm sure.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got lots accomplished today but still need to get out & pick rasberries. Was in the garden for a while, transplanted some blackberries & cherry trees -for some reason 2 of my cherry trees have produced "babies". Picked a pail full of broccoli, some cucumbers & tomatoes, the first for this year.
We had another shower just after lunch so the berries were too wet to pick.
Has anyone had success freezing broccoli? I have more than DH can eat & I can't eat it so would like to freeze some. DH likes it fried.


----------



## flyty1n

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got lots accomplished today but still need to get out & pick rasberries. Was in the garden for a while, transplanted some blackberries & cherry trees -for some reason 2 of my cherry trees have produced "babies". Picked a pail full of broccoli, some cucumbers & tomatoes, the first for this year.
> We had another shower just after lunch so the berries were too wet to pick.
> Has anyone had success freezing broccoli? I have more than DH can eat & I can't eat it so would like to freeze some. DH likes it fried.


Blanche it first just as you would green beans or corn, then package it in airtight freezer bags. I have one of those machines that sucks the air all the way out and that works wonderfully. The blanching in hot water stops the enzyme action, which is necessary to have it remain good frozen.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely===but I'll have to come your way--I want an excuse to go to Canada. DH is leaving tomorrow for fishing up there...he's been up there 6-7 times and I've never been up there. Thankfully, my kids are pretty open to my experiments. I enjoy organizing and cleaning as I'm going..but just straight every day cleaning, I really don't like.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, good luck with your doctor visit on Friday, hope all goes well.
> Dawn, glad you are on the mend.
> Rookie, do you need another adopted daughter? I would love someone to come & organize my house so well, lol. I hate planning meals, I always say I have the worlds fussiest eaters so cannot make much variety & I get so tired of making meat & potatoes! Glad to hear your daughter is getting around better. I think young people make poor patients, I know when my youngest son had his knee surgery there was lots of whining


----------



## RookieRetiree

What fun you all must have had...love the uninvited guest!



jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


----------



## Bulldog

I am so far behind, I dont know that I will be able to catch up.
I do know that you, Julie, have made a trip to the ER and thankfully are o.k. The next time this happens, do the same thing you did. My Mom lived two hours away and I got a call from the neighbors one day asking if they could break in as no one had seen or heard from her. She died because too much time was wasted when she had her stroke. There was irreparable damage and she died eight months later in my home. Getting help quickly is imperitive.
I spent yesterday cleaning as much as I possibly could. It was 78 degrees in the house. I cleaned the bathroom and bedroom where my granddaughter stays during school. She moves in Sunday. I cleaned the front bathroom, den, and living/dining room and vacuumed the house. I was soaking wet and hurting all over, so stopped for the day. I was going to clean the Kitchen and our bathroom today but just could not get going. The kitchen felt steamy. Jim has just told me the unit is totally gone and he has call in to the AC people we use. We will have to have a bigger unit to the sum of $8000. Hope they can get it in soon. In the meantime, Jim and I will be camping out in our room where the portable AC is.
I made a dumb mistake on Allysons second sock. I somehow increased a stitch in the foot. I know I could just decrease one, but it stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I put in a lifeline below the mistake and pulled out to there. I picked up stitches praying the whole time. Now I am almost back to where I had to pull out. I have knitted until my hands hurt at night. Allyson is so excited about them though. It is all worth while.
Has anyone heard from Sandi, Jynx, or Marianne? PM me if I have missed something. Will try my best to skim. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen, here is the contact information on where the Kaffe Fassett exhibition will be in North America. I've been following the group on Facebook and there are some marvelous quilts, clothes, bags, etc.



Intown Quilters, Decatur, GA

Tuesday 23rd September

Kaffe Fassett Concentrate on Color lecture

Wednesday 24th September

Mediterrean Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably

Thursday 25th September

Overlapping Tiles Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably

For more information please contact:

Intown Quilters
1058 Mistletoe Road Decatur
Georgia
404-634-6924
www.intownquilters.com This link opens in a new window


I sure hope you can go...it looks like an event of a lifetime.

Made it home -- took over an hour longer to make the trip. Lots of construction, traffic and rain. Before I left, though, I cleaned the guest bathroom and accidently dropped my cell phone in the tub. It's now sitting in a bowl of rice, but I don't think it's going to come back alive. It was sitting in soft scrub with bleach for a bit! Not a good thing to have happen.


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 75 and I am just starting! Oh well, I am caught up on last week.

Sam, It sounds like the boys did good and had fun, too bad they didn't win. Glad the 4 of you enjoyed DQ, except for the indegestion you had. DQ is one of my favorite places also.

Birthday wishes to all I have missed. Hugs and prayers for all. 

I'll try to get a couple of pics posted from the weekend.

Gwen sending you a restful night even if I am late with it, and hoping your DD isn't too sore after the accident.

Tami


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished this one tonight. 

Simple Panda Hat on Ravelry by Shayna Bright.


----------



## marlark

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is so nice! I met a young Fine Arts Student on Tuesday who is a really sweet spirit- she has already visited twice, I have forgottern to get her phone number- I do hope she turns up again- I enjoy being around young people!


I hope your friend is able to join you. It would be such a blessing to share your knowledge and experience with one another.Marlark


----------



## tami_ohio

Good thoughts for Jack

Carol & Nicho, great pics.

Good recipes

Good thoughts to AZ & Allan

Welcome to the newcomers. You will love it here.


----------



## Pup lover

So sorry you did not get to see them.



jknappva said:


> I'm trying hard to keep my composure...but I just want to bawl!!! My daughter just called me to say an extra goodbye...they're on their way to the airport. And we won't see them again until next summer. Those 1,000 or so miles apart seem like another planet!
> I know your French DGS is looking forward to his visit!
> I'm trying hard not to be envious of your trip. ( My good intentions seem to be non-existent today. LOL!!)
> That's so exciting. What a wonderful trip you'll have. I hope the weather is good while you're here.
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover

angelam said:


> I can never understand people who have colonic irrigation treatments through choice. I can think of many things I would rather spend my money on!


Totally agree!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I completely agree. When I have THAT problem naturally, I stop eating so the problem will leave more quickly!
> Junek


I do that as well, just didn't work this time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Rested and feeling much better. Yesterday's trip was beyond ridiculous. It was suppose to be a nice 2 hour drive up to pick up the hikers. Everything was perfect , good road, nice pace, when the directions both on my GPS AND the once printed out from internet said to turn off onto this small but paved country road and that I was about 30 minutes from the campground. Still all okay when about 15 minutes later I'm directed to to travel up this forestry service road. OMG! This service road was a single lane, dirt road with HUGE ruts, right on the edge of steep cliffs down into the woods on one side and rock on the other; 90 degree turns constantly, trees partially across the road. I spent over 2 hours at 8 miles an hour traveling up this road. Finally there was a sign pointing to the campground saying turn left and there was no road in any direction except to continue up the mountain. Occasionally someone would meet me coming down the mountain and it was terrifying trying to pass each other. Also occasionally would run into hikers and ask if they knew where the campground was and they had never heard of it. Drove back down the mountain went into ranger station and found someone who said I could take highway 64 but they didn't know how to get to why 64 and it would be about 50 miles away or continue back up and over this mountain and wold eventually get to it. So back up the mountain I went. Eventually after 2 1/2 hour I came down the other side of said mountain and saw a sign facing the opposite direction and a side road. Stopped after passing sign and looked back and low and behold it was directing me to the camp down another dirt road. (but a REAL road). About 10 minutes later I found them driving around the campground looking for me (were in Zachary's wife's car. Oh, and did I mention that when I was on the forest service road it kept raining.....I was slipping and sliding and jarred my neck and back so bad that I was in excruciating pain. I had left at 10:30 a.m. and it was almost 3:30 p.m. before I found the camp and the hikers. I took a lortab that DH had with him, we divided everyone between the two cars and I followed them out the way the friend had come in from the north (I was traveling up from the south). All the roads were nice, paved, highways......everyone was stunned at the directions I had been given. We stopped in Franklin NC and ate a very nice dinner. I then ended up having to drive the one hiker Jack back to the original starting point so he could get his car which was 2 hours out of the way. By the time we got everyone to their homes and we were able to go to our house it was after 10 p.m. I consider the upcoming trip to Ohio a breeze even if I have to do it by myself and that this hiker pick up trip just training for it. This morning I can laugh about it.....no longer in pain. I've been enjoying hearing the stories from the hikers so far. DH even had a 3-4 ft black rat snake take "a nap" in his backpack. They met some very nice people and one real fruitcake (a 26 year old man hiking in cowboy boots with ZERO supplies)....this person also was carrying a "my little pony" stuffed animal. And when I say no supplies....no food, no tent...no sleeping bag....nothing. Mooched food from other hikers. The said he was very, very weird/strange. Looking forward to hearing other tales today. DH has headed out to get his film developed (yes he still prefers to use camera that requires film....probably a good thing as it was waterproof disposable camera). I'm so overwhelmingly proud of my DGS; the tales of how he helped everyone is amazing. The trip was 100 miles given that water sources and most of the shelters were off the trail quite a ways. DGS did more like 120 miles with all the going back to help the others. Everyone is glad they did this.
> 
> DD (Hannah) is leaving tomorrow for Del Ray Beach FL with her boyfriend to visit his aunt. She will be back in a week. It is suppose to be about a 9 hour drive. Boyfriend will be doing all the driving and he is very careful.
> 
> Written a book so will hush for now. As stories of the hikers' adventure are told I will share some of them.


Wow what a trip! Definitly let the GPS and internet map site know how much they messed up. I am glad you all made it home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio

bgscott said:


> Please What is a "rasher of bacon". The only time I hear this term is when I'm reading a book about Australia.


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


LOL Our first Garman is called Mabel, after a great aunt I had, who was always dressed perfectly, and looked like she had a mouth full of lemons. Think family reunion/picnic and she is in dress and beads/earrings, and not a causal everyday dress! She had no problem telling anyone where/how to go! The new one we use in the RV we call Noah, as he sounds like the guy on the NOAH weather radio! "Mabel" tells us she is recalculating quite often.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sandy said:


> Hi all! I'm only on page 7 of 19 but I thought I would post some photos of the sunset tonight. The 1st and last were taken with the night scenery mode and the middle one was with the scenery mode. It is 11:30 pm so off to finish reading.


Beautiful!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Have enjoyed the pix, comments, hope everyone is recovering from accidents/ill health, etc.

My massage today was wonderful. She worked my thumb really well and I have asked for her the rest of the time she is in training. Both of us think most of my problems are tight muscles/ligaments/tendons and I should keep knitting lots because that seems to help. And use hot pack several times each evening.

We got a small, short rain late afternoon-- wonderful-- y'all just keep sending the stuff here!

Big hug to everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Hope you have a fantastic birthday, Kaye!!
> Junek


And Happy Birthday from me also!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sounds like we might be getting a storm so need to close down. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for the info Rookie......I have copied and saved it.

So sorry about the phone. I had a friend who is constantly washing her phone in the washing machine so finally quite getting much more than the pay as you go type phones.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, here is the contact information on where the Kaffe Fassett exhibition will be in North America. I've been following the group on Facebook and there are some marvelous quilts, clothes, bags, etc.
> 
> Intown Quilters, Decatur, GA
> 
> Tuesday 23rd September
> 
> Kaffe Fassett Concentrate on Color lecture
> 
> Wednesday 24th September
> 
> Mediterrean Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably
> 
> Thursday 25th September
> 
> Overlapping Tiles Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably
> 
> For more information please contact:
> 
> Intown Quilters
> 1058 Mistletoe Road Decatur
> Georgia
> 404-634-6924
> www.intownquilters.com This link opens in a new window
> 
> I sure hope you can go...it looks like an event of a lifetime.
> 
> Made it home -- took over an hour longer to make the trip. Lots of construction, traffic and rain. Before I left, though, I cleaned the guest bathroom and accidently dropped my cell phone in the tub. It's now sitting in a bowl of rice, but I don't think it's going to come back alive. It was sitting in soft scrub with bleach for a bit! Not a good thing to have happen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....Marianne & I named mine last year Gertrude and often called her Gerti.....


tami_ohio said:


> LOL Our first Garman is called Mabel, after a great aunt I had, who was always dressed perfectly, and looked like she had a mouth full of lemons. Think family reunion/picnic and she is in dress and beads/earrings, and not a causal everyday dress! She had no problem telling anyone where/how to go! The new one we use in the RV we call Noah, as he sounds like the guy on the NOAH weather radio! "Mabel" tells us she is recalculating quite often.


----------



## tami_ohio

It's after 10 pm here. I've read thru page 27 and we are on 76. It's bed time. I stayed up until almost 1:30 this morning. Not a good thing.

I made 2 loaves of blue berry zucchini bread and 2 of chocolate chip zucchini bread this afternoon. They taste great but are not pretty. I had a hard time getting them out of the pans. 
Here's the recipe:

Chocolate Chip Zucchini Bread
courtesy of Paula Deen, 2008
Prep time: 15 monutes
Cook time: 50 minutes
Serves: 2 loaves

Ingredients

3 cups all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon baking soda
3 eggs
2 cups white sugar
1 cup vegetable oil (or half veg oil, half applesauce)
2 teaspoons vanilla extracr
2 cups grated zucchini
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 tablespoon orange zest
Whipped cream for serving
Zucchini ribbons for serving

Directions
Preheat oven to 350° F. Grease (2) 9 by 5" loaf pans.

Sift together flour, baking powder, salt, spices and baking soda.

In a large bowl, beat eggs until light and fluffy. Add sugar, and continue beating until well blended. Stir in oil, vanilla, zucchini, pecans, chocolate chips, and orange zest. Stir in sifted ingredients. Pour into prepared loaf pans.

Bake for 50 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the middle comes out clean. Remove loaves from pans and cool. Chill before slicing. Serve with whipped cream and ribbons of zucchini.

Hugs and prayers
Good night
Tami


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news from DD's house. Have had her up and moving. She's now putting full weight on repaired leg (with brace) and is sitting with leg bent to the floor without too much pain. She has appt with infectious disease Drs tomorrow. I doubt they'll shorten the duration of the PIC line for antibiotics so she'll still be hampered from doing too much, but at least can be using that time to get leg strength back so she can drive and do stairs (requirement for her job as teacher for visually impaired). She travels among 4 schools so usually is carrying a bunch of stuff too_not able to do that on crutches. She's still moaning about it all, but doesn't have a receptive audience so it's getting minimal. Gwen, I need to get some of your "look on the brightside" attitude infused in her. I have her house cleaned and food in the refrigerator and freezer. I made bannana bread, chicken salad, Asian chicken for lettuce wraps, Italian beef, taco meat and BBQ pork. I have it all portioned out so it shouldn't go to waste. I've seen a huge improvement in appetite, energy and better sleeping at night. Hope it continues even after I go home today.


Thanks for the update- been wondering how she has been going. Can be hard sometimes to tell when TLC is needed or tough love can't it? Some people really struggle with limitations placed on them- and cleary your DD is one of these.

I too am trying to determine how much TLC and how much tough love is needed by my DD who is now home after the extra night in hospital. No obvious reason seen for the higher pain level she experienced. Now compounded by the side effect of the pain medications she has been having. Pointing out that it is likely that a lot of the pain she has now is from the constipating effect of the drugs and therefore having some so she doesn't feel the pain will only increase the amount of pain! So hoping to convince her she only needs the less strong drugs which won't have this impact. But at the same time if it is from the surgery that needs to be kept under control!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Purple!! Love the old houses...our oldest brick house in VA is new compared to British older houses!! Built in the late 1600's. But we love it!
> Lovely flowers. Looking forward to seeing the baby set!
> Junek


And your oldest is old to us- our church is January 1839- and is one of hte oldest buildings in Adleaide, if not the oldest. As we wern't settled until Dec 1836 it has to be up with the oldest. Tried to find out one a a tour of old buildings in Adleaide once and the buildings suggested as the oldest were all younger. I think there are a few bits of buildings older than this in the state as whalers etc had stations in the state and a few people around but nothing offical until 1836.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> The meds I took yesterday helped with the bathroom trips. Felt like I was on a never ending prep for a colonoscopy. I just hate taking that stuff as it usually works extremely well on me and I end up not going for days after I take it. I did get a headache late yesterday though I think that was from no caffeine for the day. Tummy is still a bit crampy/spasmodic this morning, but I have my cup of tea (in fact headed for a second one already) today and while not 100% am much better than I have felt the last two days.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Glad you are starting to feel better- takes a while to recover as it is so draining.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures for today.
> My daughter and youngest grandson are "on a jet plane"
> heading back to TX this morning.
> Please pray for safe travels for them! Their visit was much too short since we won't see them again for a year.
> Yesterday morning, they went beachcombing with my sister on a private beach and found some treasure.
> A little guy paid a visit to my sister's garden.
> Junek


What a delighful looking fawn.
And your granson looks engrossed with the 'beach treasures'
Once a year is so hard to see them for you. Hope you are feeling a bit better after a sleep- and stop feeling jealous of Purple!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Went to visit Colin today,not that he will remember as he slept most of visiting time, has oxygen going along with a drip to replace lost fluids and to administer antibiotics, looked very flushed ,what with high temperature,coughing up lots of gunk so that will help clear his lungs,they have stopped feeding him for the present,so that will help with the sickness,doctor wanted to return him to last hospital but Colin was adamant that he wasn't going back,so time will tell,will see what Friday brings
> Been really bad here today heavy rain and mist but starting ro clear up now 8:30pm so nothing to do but go back to knitting.
> I have 2 rows to tink on shawl unfortunately one row has beads..oh well better get started


Poor Colin just not doing well is he?
Never having worked with beads haven't ever tried to frog with them- but can imagine it would be much harder. Do you have to take them off one at a time?


----------



## darowil

Hope Marianne doesn't wakw up feeling brusies she is unaware of at first. So glad she didn't hurt her knee.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> marlark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purplefi: You could take a break and send your husband on a
> 3-4 month vacations and see if he could coax some greeen into my place.
> 
> I would love to get him to America, but he doesn't like flying.
> 
> 
> 
> Swim?
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> I am so far behind, I dont know that I will be able to catch up.
> I do know that you, Julie, have made a trip to the ER and thankfully are o.k. The next time this happens, do the same thing you did. My Mom lived two hours away and I got a call from the neighbors one day asking if they could break in as no one had seen or heard from her. She died because too much time was wasted when she had her stroke. There was irreparable damage and she died eight months later in my home. Getting help quickly is imperitive.
> I spent yesterday cleaning as much as I possibly could. It was 78 degrees in the house. I cleaned the bathroom and bedroom where my granddaughter stays during school. She moves in Sunday. I cleaned the front bathroom, den, and living/dining room and vacuumed the house. I was soaking wet and hurting all over, so stopped for the day. I was going to clean the Kitchen and our bathroom today but just could not get going. The kitchen felt steamy. Jim has just told me the unit is totally gone and he has call in to the AC people we use. We will have to have a bigger unit to the sum of $8000. Hope they can get it in soon. In the meantime, Jim and I will be camping out in our room where the portable AC is.
> I made a dumb mistake on Allysons second sock. I somehow increased a stitch in the foot. I know I could just decrease one, but it stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I put in a lifeline below the mistake and pulled out to there. I picked up stitches praying the whole time. Now I am almost back to where I had to pull out. I have knitted until my hands hurt at night. Allyson is so excited about them though. It is all worth while.
> Has anyone heard from Sandi, Jynx, or Marianne? PM me if I have missed something. Will try my best to skim. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


Well you wanted a new a/c- now you have to have it.
How exciting to be so nearly finshed these socks- they have sure kept you occupied for a while now. Whats coming next?
And now I am going to have some lunch. Better make some jelly (jello) for my invalid. Might doone for me too while at the onourous task (but as I don't want the sugar in mine and for a day or so I will let the invalid have some we will need different ones.) Might try a Jelly Whip for her. 
If I try it and it works I will post the recipe-did type it out but decided I had better make sure my memory was right so have copy and pasted it for now.


----------



## marlark

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got lots accomplished today but still need to get out & pick rasberries. Was in the garden for a while, transplanted some blackberries & cherry trees -for some reason 2 of my cherry trees have produced "babies". Picked a pail full of broccoli, some cucumbers & tomatoes, the first for this year.
> We had another shower just after lunch so the berries were too wet to pick.
> Has anyone had success freezing broccoli? I have more than DH can eat & I can't eat it so would like to freeze some. DH likes it fried.


I have never done it , but I remember it is supposed to be blances


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> Thanks for the update- been wondering how she has been going. Can be hard sometimes to tell when TLC is needed or tough love can't it? Some people really struggle with limitations placed on them- and cleary your DD is one of these.
> 
> I too am trying to determine how much TLC and how much tough love is needed by my DD who is now home after the extra night in hospital. No obvious reason seen for the higher pain level she experienced. Now compounded by the side effect of the pain medications she has been having. Pointing out that it is likely that a lot of the pain she has now is from the constipating effect of the drugs and therefore having some so she doesn't feel the pain will only increase the amount of pain! So hoping to convince her she only needs the less strong drugs which won't have this impact. But at the same time if it is from the surgery that needs to be kept under control!


----------



## marlark

Darowil: It is true that the anxiety about going home can cause increased pain because it diminishes naturall endophin production; however never diminish the patient's perception of pain, it is not a measurable factor. Sometimes it indicates underlying inflammation or infection. Between my first surgery and my second surgery I had increasing pain and it was getting worse enough so that the GI people wanted to delay the second surgery for 1 year. I insisted that they do the surgery and determine the cause as I had always had a high threshold. MY BOWEL HAD BEcome adherent to my bladder such that adhesion caiused peristalsis became painful and was increasing as the bladder filled. Unless your daughter is normally the whiney type and even then because you can't see the problem does not mean one does not exist. Marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, we've been having this conversation too. DD needs to cut the pain level so that she can sleep, have an appetite and feel up to moving and doing the exercises. I think we got her part way there...but I also think that she will feel more human, staying in a routine of getting up in the a.m., showering, getting in the wheelchair, etc. rather than hanging out in bed or the couch. Now that I know everything is okay, I don't mind combining TLC with a little tough love thrown in for good measure.

Before DH had his gall bladder out, he was in terrible pain because it had become inflamed and there were some gallstones very close to bile duct which can be serious. Hope that the Drs. fully checked out that they had gotten everything. There shouldn't be a lot of pain from the arthroscopic incisions or what work they did. May be some different reactions to certain foods, etc. My advice would be to alternate between Rx pain meds and over the counter ones...but that things should be different in 3-4 days. But, if she says she's in pain...then I'd listen to her.

Hope it all goes well from here on...I'm sure she's not liking this one bit.



darowil said:


> Thanks for the update- been wondering how she has been going. Can be hard sometimes to tell when TLC is needed or tough love can't it? Some people really struggle with limitations placed on them- and cleary your DD is one of these.
> 
> I too am trying to determine how much TLC and how much tough love is needed by my DD who is now home after the extra night in hospital. No obvious reason seen for the higher pain level she experienced. Now compounded by the side effect of the pain medications she has been having. Pointing out that it is likely that a lot of the pain she has now is from the constipating effect of the drugs and therefore having some so she doesn't feel the pain will only increase the amount of pain! So hoping to convince her she only needs the less strong drugs which won't have this impact. But at the same time if it is from the surgery that needs to be kept under control!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> ...
> Lurker: Hi again thanks for your posts. Hoping your neighbors remain considerate after what the crisis is past.
> ... Marlark.


You're welcome, Marge!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I am so far behind, I dont know that I will be able to catch up.
> I do know that you, Julie, have made a trip to the ER and thankfully are o.k. The next time this happens, do the same thing you did. My Mom lived two hours away and I got a call from the neighbors one day asking if they could break in as no one had seen or heard from her. She died because too much time was wasted when she had her stroke. There was irreparable damage and she died eight months later in my home. Getting help quickly is imperitive.
> I spent yesterday cleaning as much as I possibly could. It was 78 degrees in the house. I cleaned the bathroom and bedroom where my granddaughter stays during school. She moves in Sunday. I cleaned the front bathroom, den, and living/dining room and vacuumed the house. I was soaking wet and hurting all over, so stopped for the day. I was going to clean the Kitchen and our bathroom today but just could not get going. The kitchen felt steamy. Jim has just told me the unit is totally gone and he has call in to the AC people we use. We will have to have a bigger unit to the sum of $8000. Hope they can get it in soon. In the meantime, Jim and I will be camping out in our room where the portable AC is.
> I made a dumb mistake on Allysons second sock. I somehow increased a stitch in the foot. I know I could just decrease one, but it stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I put in a lifeline below the mistake and pulled out to there. I picked up stitches praying the whole time. Now I am almost back to where I had to pull out. I have knitted until my hands hurt at night. Allyson is so excited about them though. It is all worth while.
> Has anyone heard from Sandi, Jynx, or Marianne? PM me if I have missed something. Will try my best to skim. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


Dear Betty, what you describe sounds a bit like what happened to my Mum- except the young girl next door saw that she had fallen, and called the ambulance- but the stroke took a major toll on her memory- she knew who we all were but just could not bring to the fore most of her memories- she died 9 months later, at my house. Her last words to me were "Julie, I really admire and respect you, for all that you undertake to do." I went out to the garden, because she did not like me bathing her- she had a district nurse who came in and helped her- and when I came back in I found her dead. It was good in some ways that she died in the bath- because she was dreading dying dirty- she was by then incontinent. But it was an awful shock for me that my first human death was my own mother.

Edit: that is not good news about your AC unit.


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I hope your friend is able to join you. It would be such a blessing to share your knowledge and experience with one another.Marlark


I bumped into her this morning- she has promised she will be back!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> It's after 10 pm here. I've read thru page 27 and we are on 76. It's bed time. I stayed up until almost 1:30 this morning. Not a good thing.
> 
> I made 2 loaves of blue berry zucchini bread and 2 of chocolate chip zucchini bread this afternoon. They taste great but are not pretty. I had a hard time getting them out of the pans.
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> Chocolate Chip Zucchini Bread
> courtesy of Paula Deen, 2008
> Prep time: 15 monutes
> Cook time: 50 minutes
> Serves: 2 loaves
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 3 eggs
> 2 cups white sugar
> 1 cup vegetable oil (or half veg oil, half applesauce)
> 2 teaspoons vanilla extracr
> 2 cups grated zucchini
> 1 cup chopped pecans
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 tablespoon orange zest
> Whipped cream for serving
> Zucchini ribbons for serving
> 
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 350° F. Grease (2) 9 by 5" loaf pans.
> 
> Sift together flour, baking powder, salt, spices and baking soda.
> 
> In a large bowl, beat eggs until light and fluffy. Add sugar, and continue beating until well blended. Stir in oil, vanilla, zucchini, pecans, chocolate chips, and orange zest. Stir in sifted ingredients. Pour into prepared loaf pans.
> 
> Bake for 50 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the middle comes out clean. Remove loaves from pans and cool. Chill before slicing. Serve with whipped cream and ribbons of zucchini.
> 
> Hugs and prayers
> Good night
> Tami


I use parchment or baking paper always for just that reason! I don't like having to dig my bread out!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And your oldest is old to us- our church is January 1839- and is one of hte oldest buildings in Adleaide, if not the oldest. As we wern't settled until Dec 1836 it has to be up with the oldest. Tried to find out one a a tour of old buildings in Adleaide once and the buildings suggested as the oldest were all younger. I think there are a few bits of buildings older than this in the state as whalers etc had stations in the state and a few people around but nothing offical until 1836.


We have a stone Store in Kerikeri which I think is our oldest building- similar age.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Swim?


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Swim?


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

This is the third time I have tried this post. My computer is going to the repair shop so I will be off line for awhile. I will be glad to have the computer cleaned up. It has been giving me fits for awhile.

Now that I have had time to think about it, I gave the wrong impression about DH and the wedding cake His comment was hurtful, I will admit but it was out of character. He ususally is thoughtful. The cake was a real mess. Most of the top was on the floor of the van. SIL went to the grocery store and bought a couple of cakes, we pulled the feathers and topper off the cake and the resturant staff decorated the new cake. I put what wasn't on the floor in the freezer. We don't mind eatting crumbs and I just couldn't toss the whole cake out. This is the end of the story

It has been too hot knit. I have been sewing instead. When it cools off, the needles will come out again. I need to get to bed. Prayers for those who are hurting and good luck to those in stress. Good night friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just caught up; didn't realize how late it was so I best get to bed. Blessings and healing to everyone. TTYL


----------



## darowil

marlark said:


> Darowil: It is true that the anxiety about going home can cause increased pain because it diminishes naturall endophin production; however never diminish the patient's perception of pain, it is not a measurable factor. Sometimes it indicates underlying inflammation or infection. Between my first surgery and my second surgery I had increasing pain and it was getting worse enough so that the GI people wanted to delay the second surgery for 1 year. I insisted that they do the surgery and determine the cause as I had always had a high threshold. MY BOWEL HAD BEcome adherent to my bladder such that adhesion caiused peristalsis became painful and was increasing as the bladder filled. Unless your daughter is normally the whiney type and even then because you can't see the problem does not mean one does not exist. Marlark


I know what to look out for and that pain is how someone perceives it- but I also know my daughter. They did check yesterday and nothing showed up and she gives no indication of being unwell as opposed to having had surgery. And as the pain has moved away from the operation site and further down (on a soft abdo) it seems likely that the main problem now is related to the analgesia- and giving more of these ones will only compound the problem. I'm getting her to take the other meds regularly and hopefully avoid the need for the stronger ones.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we've been having this conversation too. DD needs to cut the pain level so that she can sleep, have an appetite and feel up to moving and doing the exercises. I think we got her part way there...but I also think that she will feel more human, staying in a routine of getting up in the a.m., showering, getting in the wheelchair, etc. rather than hanging out in bed or the couch. Now that I know everything is okay, I don't mind combining TLC with a little tough love thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Before DH had his gall bladder out, he was in terrible pain because it had become inflamed and there were some gallstones very close to bile duct which can be serious. Hope that the Drs. fully checked out that they had gotten everything. There shouldn't be a lot of pain from the arthroscopic incisions or what work they did. May be some different reactions to certain foods, etc. My advice would be to alternate between Rx pain meds and over the counter ones...but that things should be different in 3-4 days. But, if she says she's in pain...then I'd listen to her.
> 
> Hope it all goes well from here on...I'm sure she's not liking this one bit.


They checked during the srugery that everthing was connected correctly and tummy soft , passing wind etc. She doesn't cope well with pain- but is currently sleeping. In fact I may need to wake her up to make sure the non-opiod meds are given regularly so they have a chance to do a good job. Might need to do my nurse job of waking patients up to give them meds! At least they aren't sleeping tablets!

And I sure know how painful it can be before hand- I had major problems prior to mine coming out and loads of pain after, couldn't keep mine under control. Having seen me after won't be helping her either!
She has just got up and so I don't need to wake her up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely===but I'll have to come your way--I want an excuse to go to Canada. DH is leaving tomorrow for fishing up there...he's been up there 6-7 times and I've never been up there. Thankfully, my kids are pretty open to my experiments. I enjoy organizing and cleaning as I'm going..but just straight every day cleaning, I really don't like.


Where does he go fishing? Lots of great fishing here but a long way from you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> And your oldest is old to us- our church is January 1839- and is one of hte oldest buildings in Adleaide, if not the oldest. As we wern't settled until Dec 1836 it has to be up with the oldest. Tried to find out one a a tour of old buildings in Adleaide once and the buildings suggested as the oldest were all younger. I think there are a few bits of buildings older than this in the state as whalers etc had stations in the state and a few people around but nothing offical until 1836.


And that is old compared to here, this area was settled in 1911


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorry about the phone. My DH dropped his last one in the lake while leaning out of the boat in 120 ft of water. He replaced that with an I phone so I take that away from him when he gets in the boat.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, here is the contact information on where the Kaffe Fassett exhibition will be in North America. I've been following the group on Facebook and there are some marvelous quilts, clothes, bags, etc.
> 
> Intown Quilters, Decatur, GA
> 
> Tuesday 23rd September
> 
> Kaffe Fassett Concentrate on Color lecture
> 
> Wednesday 24th September
> 
> Mediterrean Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably
> 
> Thursday 25th September
> 
> Overlapping Tiles Quilt Workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Brandon Mably
> 
> For more information please contact:
> 
> Intown Quilters
> 1058 Mistletoe Road Decatur
> Georgia
> 404-634-6924
> www.intownquilters.com This link opens in a new window
> 
> I sure hope you can go...it looks like an event of a lifetime.
> 
> Made it home -- took over an hour longer to make the trip. Lots of construction, traffic and rain. Before I left, though, I cleaned the guest bathroom and accidently dropped my cell phone in the tub. It's now sitting in a bowl of rice, but I don't think it's going to come back alive. It was sitting in soft scrub with bleach for a bit! Not a good thing to have happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I picked 3 quarts of rasberries tonight, threw them directly in the freezer as they were so moist I'm sure they would mould right away. When I get enough picked I'll thaw them all & run them through the juicer to make jelly. Don't have to do pancake syrup this year as we still have lots.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked 3 quarts of rasberries tonight, threw them directly in the freezer as they were so moist I'm sure they would mould right away. When I get enough picked I'll thaw them all & run them through the juicer to make jelly. Don't have to do pancake syrup this year as we still have lots.


How I envy you your raspberries- I used in Christchurch, to grow them, strawberries, red white and black currants, gooseberries- and had numerous fruit trees, including a Kiwi fruit vine- not cold enough here- although I probably could try a Kiwifruit- but would need a strong pergola.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> Made it home -- took over an hour longer to make the trip. Lots of construction, traffic and rain. Before I left, though, I cleaned the guest bathroom and accidently dropped my cell phone in the tub. It's now sitting in a bowl of rice, but I don't think it's going to come back alive. It was sitting in soft scrub with bleach for a bit! Not a good thing to have happen.


Missed the bit about your cell phone, first time I read this, Rookie- NOT good.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is exactly the type the butcher is giving me- Ringo is over the moon with delight- -he has gnawed this one for about 5 hours total! (not the splintery type!)


Wow, 5 hours is good going.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, 5 hours is good going.  :thumbup:


That was over three sessions- not all at once!


----------



## Spider

Having fun reading everyone's news. Having trouble sleeping tonight and I have to get up early and drive tomorrow morning. Used my day off to run around and do errands and cleaned and did some organizing.
Healing and rest to all.
My sister is having a bumper crop of raspberries this year. She has been making syrup and we were lucky enough to get two jars from her. It tastes wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Right is only right when it isn't wrong. But when left is right then right is wrong.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> what a great little - I want to say limerick - but limericks always start with "there" - i'll call it a little poem. however - I must point out that when right is right then left must be wrong because right is never wrong. rotflmao --- sam


Good grief... LOL


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> Poor Colin just not doing well is he?
> Never having worked with beads haven't ever tried to frog with them- but can imagine it would be much harder. Do you have to take them off one at a time?


Hopefully the antibiotics will start doing their job and he can get back on track, hospitals are always the bedt place to pick up infections.
I put the beads on one at a time so the do have to come of one at a time.my friend strings her beads,great if you have to unpick but to much work stringing them and moving them down the yarn as you knit
glad to hear that your daughter is doing well


----------



## sugarsugar

Another photo of Serena... funny face


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where does he go fishing? Lots of great fishing here but a long way from you.


http://www.northwindsoutfitters.com/photo-gallery/#/

Probably quite a ways from you. Vermillion Bay, Ontario


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear of Colin's set back. May have been too early for him to go home.

I definitely will be getting some raspberries at the Farmer's Market.

Watched a lot of agricultural news == reports are that this will be one of the best corn crops ever. The yields will break an all time record if things continue as they have been. Reporter mentioned that this is true in most of the corn growing states and that the weather conditions have been almost perfect. 

Hope that means that some food prices will come down. The trips to the grocery store just seem to keep getting bigger with coming home with less. I'm glad I have extra freezer space to grab the meat while it's on sale.

I'm missing the food I cooked at DD's...nothing in the refrigerator here so will be out again shopping and cooking.
The Asian chicken for lettuce wraps was especially tasty.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


Thanks for sharing! What a honey she is!


----------



## agnescr

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


beautiful happy baby :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Serena is beautiful. I need to drive north next time I take a trip so I can see the darling DGD's. They sure are growing up fast.

Looks like at least 2 more visits down to Springfield...to accompany DD to surgeon follow up appointment and infectious disease doctor. I hope the trips are better than the to and from of this last time. Really a messed up drive both ways.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> BIG NEWS.....Sam said the entire house now is WiFi so no more skyping in the bathroom....ROFLMAO!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Swim?


Well does does do about a mile a day, but it would take an awfully long time :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey.

I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.

Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Thursday photo.....


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


She is beautiful x


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that sounds great....Decatur isn't too far from me.....looking forward to seeing when & where.[
> 
> Darowil, sorry that Maryanne didn't get to come home. Hope the pain diminishes soon and she will be better than ever.
> 
> Speakng of Mariannes......the Georgia Marianne fell out of bed night before last. VERY painful. She managed to not do any damage but hurt terribly. She said she isn't used to sleeping on her left side and when she rolled over off she went. Keeping a body size pillow next to her now to remind her when she rolls over. OUCH....I know that was excruciating forger.
> 
> Good heavens, the poor thing. Sorry to hear that she now has more pain because of this.
> :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, still a little way behind but nearly caught up.

Sooo, Friday has now been changed to next wednesday! Good grief. :roll: 

Still quiet... I hope it isnt quiet before a storm! LOL Must remember dont borrow trouble......


----------



## martina

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


Beautiful, happy looking baby. Give her a kiss and cuddle from me, will you?


----------



## darowil

Maryanne is managing well with the two painkillers I was hoping would work. Alternating them throughout the day seems to be keeping her comfortable. 
Didn't do the Jelly Whip- it needs evaporated milk and I discovered I didn't have any.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news...hope it's only for a couple of days. I'm very interested in seeing the jelly whip.



darowil said:


> Maryanne is managing well with the two painkillers I was hoping would work. Alternating them throughout the day seems to be keeping her comfortable.
> Didn't do the Jelly Whip- it needs evaporated milk and I discovered I didn't have any.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Serena is beautiful. I need to drive north next time I take a trip so I can see the darling DGD's. They sure are growing up fast.
> 
> Looks like at least 2 more visits down to Springfield...to accompany DD to surgeon follow up appointment and infectious disease doctor. I hope the trips are better than the to and from of this last time. Really a messed up drive both ways.


Good luck on the trips.

Thanks everyone for the comments on Serenas photo. She is lucky to have so many Great Aunts and of course Great Uncle Sam.

I had a nice chat on the phone earlier with Julie.... 

Page 70 and bedtime yet again. Gosh these days are going so fast.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> She is beautiful x


Thanks, she sure is. I love the white penstamin. Never seen a white one here. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I am so far behind, I dont know that I will be able to catch up.
> I do know that you, Julie, have made a trip to the ER and thankfully are o.k. The next time this happens, do the same thing you did. My Mom lived two hours away and I got a call from the neighbors one day asking if they could break in as no one had seen or heard from her. She died because too much time was wasted when she had her stroke. There was irreparable damage and she died eight months later in my home. Getting help quickly is imperitive.
> I spent yesterday cleaning as much as I possibly could. It was 78 degrees in the house. I cleaned the bathroom and bedroom where my granddaughter stays during school. She moves in Sunday. I cleaned the front bathroom, den, and living/dining room and vacuumed the house. I was soaking wet and hurting all over, so stopped for the day. I was going to clean the Kitchen and our bathroom today but just could not get going. The kitchen felt steamy. Jim has just told me the unit is totally gone and he has call in to the AC people we use. We will have to have a bigger unit to the sum of $8000. Hope they can get it in soon. In the meantime, Jim and I will be camping out in our room where the portable AC is.
> I made a dumb mistake on Allysons second sock. I somehow increased a stitch in the foot. I know I could just decrease one, but it stuck out like a sore thumb to me. I put in a lifeline below the mistake and pulled out to there. I picked up stitches praying the whole time. Now I am almost back to where I had to pull out. I have knitted until my hands hurt at night. Allyson is so excited about them though. It is all worth while.
> Has anyone heard from Sandi, Jynx, or Marianne? PM me if I have missed something. Will try my best to skim. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


Dearest Betty. I'm glad the main a/c finally bit the dust so you can finally have a comfortable house again.
Sorry to hear about the frogging (rip it, rip it!) On the 
sock but if it worries you, that's the only solution even if no one else would notice!
Rest up today so you won't hurt any longer.
Many hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> I do that as well, just didn't work this time.


I hope you're feeling better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Thanks for the update- been wondering how she has been going. Can be hard sometimes to tell when TLC is needed or tough love can't it? Some people really struggle with limitations placed on them- and cleary your DD is one of these.
> 
> I too am trying to determine how much TLC and how much tough love is needed by my DD who is now home after the extra night in hospital. No obvious reason seen for the higher pain level she experienced. Now compounded by the side effect of the pain medications she has been having. Pointing out that it is likely that a lot of the pain she has now is from the constipating effect of the drugs and therefore having some so she doesn't feel the pain will only increase the amount of pain! So hoping to convince her she only needs the less strong drugs which won't have this impact. But at the same time if it is from the surgery that needs to be kept under control!


Sounds like the typical...Damned if you do, damned if you don't. It's hard to adjust it just right.
Hope she's soon pain free.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> What a delighful looking fawn.
> And your granson looks engrossed with the 'beach treasures'
> Once a year is so hard to see them for you. Hope you are feeling a bit better after a sleep- and stop feeling jealous of Purple!


LOL!! Yes, ma'am!!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> This is the third time I have tried this post. My computer is going to the repair shop so I will be off line for awhile. I will be glad to have the computer cleaned up. It has been giving me fits for awhile.
> 
> Now that I have had time to think about it, I gave the wrong impression about DH and the wedding cake His comment was hurtful, I will admit but it was out of character. He ususally is thoughtful. The cake was a real mess. Most of the top was on the floor of the van. SIL went to the grocery store and bought a couple of cakes, we pulled the feathers and topper off the cake and the resturant staff decorated the new cake. I put what wasn't on the floor in the freezer. We don't mind eatting crumbs and I just couldn't toss the whole cake out. This is the end of the story
> 
> It has been too hot knit. I have been sewing instead. When it cools off, the needles will come out again. I need to get to bed. Prayers for those who are hurting and good luck to those in stress. Good night friends.


You will be missed but I know it will be a relief to have a computer you can depend on.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber. DH is working on a project with a deadline so best we went out to leave him to his work. It was so much fun as we moved along about 16-17 mph/25 + km. There is a pathway along the canal that is being restored and will be 300 mi/428 km. It goes all the way from Albany to Buffalo. This is the information given by the boat captain. When we lived in a farmhouse years ago, there was a 2 person horse-drawn carriage in the old Sears barn that the couple used to move here and it carried them and pulled a barge along the canal with all their belongings in it. The man and his son built the house and the barn. It was also used for commercial traffic but after a collapse of a wall that trapped the barges for 1 yr., they found other means of transporting goods. It may be open for commercial travel again in the near future, but it would be so wonderful to have a house along the canal. When the grandchildren were young I would have worried too much but now that they are getting older it would be so lovely. This is the first I have taken the 3 grandchildren all by myself and felt quite confident in them as they behave so well now that they are older. Thank goodness I didn't have any trouble and they were wonderful. 
I have cut the photos to remove any people since I would need permission then to post. The Erie Canal was quite a feat and built by hand before we had all this modern technology. Things have been done since to repair it but the original was done by hand.

Here is some information from the internet. The Erie Canal is a canal in New York that originally ran about 363 miles (584 km) from Albany, New York, on the Hudson River to Buffalo, New York, at Lake Erie. It was built to create a navigable water route from New York City and the Atlantic Ocean to the Great Lakes. The canal contains 36 locks and a total elevation differential of about 565 feet (172 m). It helped New York eclipse Philadelphia as the largest city and port[1][2] on the Eastern Seaboard of the United States.

First proposed in 1807, its construction began in 1817. It opened on October 26, 1825.[2] In a time when bulk goods were limited to pack animals (an eighth-ton [250 pounds (113 kg)] maximum[3]), and there were no steamships or railways, water was the most cost-effective way to ship bulk goods.

The canal was the first transportation system between the eastern seaboard (New York City) and the western interior (Great Lakes) of the United States that did not require portage. It was faster than carts pulled by draft animals, and cut transport costs by about 95%.[citation needed] The canal fostered a population surge in western New York State, opened regions farther west to settlement, and helped New York City become the chief US port. It was enlarged between 1834 and 1862. In 1918, the approximate western half of the canal was enlarged to partially become the New York State Barge Canal which ran parallel to the eastern half and forms its new eastern branch to the Hudson.

Today, the Erie Canal is the cross-state east-west route of the New York State Canal System (formerly known as the New York State Barge Canal). In 2000, the United States Congress designated the Erie Canalway National Heritage Corridor[4] to recognize the national significance of the canal system as the most successful and influential human-built waterway and one of the most important works of civil engineering and construction in North America.[4] Mainly used by recreational watercraft since the last large commercial ship (rather than boat), the Day Peckinpaugh in 1994, the canal has recently seen a recovery in commercial traffic.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> And that is old compared to here, this area was settled in 1911


Old is relative, like most things!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


Such a darling. I so enjoy watching "our" babies grow up.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog & anyone else who wants...Perhaps it was too far back, but often you can correct a mistake like that without frogging. You just undo the one or two stitches where the mistake is, in this case two since it is an increase mistake, and go back to where it is and then use a crochet hook to pull the yarn over or under and re-do it. Just go back till you are beneath where the increase happened and you have one stitch again and use either the one for knit or purl. Check this out and I hope it saves some time in the future. It has saved me hours. I learned this in a 911 knitting repair workshop:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.
> 
> Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photo.....


I so enjoy your pictures, and the Buddhas are always so serene.
I've never seen the last flower you posted. It's beautiful.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorry to hear about Marianne's fall. Ouch! Hope this doesn't set her back.

Serena is so cute.

Rookie, what a trip you had. It's long enough as it is so adding an hour after all the work you did is exhausting, indeed.

Agnes, so sorry Colin got an infection.

Purple, those flowers are wonderful, yours and the border at Vyne.

Kehinkle, so glad you had lunch with Sam. Wish I was close enough to join in.

I have to get off now but thinking of all of you. Dawn I hope you feel better soon. Pacer, your son's art work is amazing.
Darowil, do hope your daughter soon feels better. Think she had to put up with that gall bladder for so long that perhaps it caused more problems?? At least now healing can take place and hope she is one that has no complications.
Think of you all and sending Big Hugs. I hope Jynx will still get to come to KAP since Purple fi and London Girl will be there too. I sure miss Gottastch, love the new additions to KTP and hope Ms. Tess will be back. Well, I'm off for now. Hope to check back later.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber. DH is working on a project with a deadline so best we went out to leave him to his work. It was so much fun as we moved along about 16-17 mph/25 + km. There is a pathway along the canal that is being restored and will be 300 mi/428 km. It goes all the way from Albany to Buffalo. This is the information given by the boat captain. When we lived in a farmhouse years ago, there was a 2 person horse-drawn carriage in the old Sears barn that the couple used to move here and it carried them and pulled a barge along the canal with all their belongings in it. The man and his son built the house and the barn. It was also used for commercial traffic but after a collapse of a wall that trapped the barges for 1 yr., they found other means of transporting goods. It may be open for commercial travel again in the near future, but it would be so wonderful to have a house along the canal. When the grandchildren were young I would have worried too much but now that they are getting older it would be so lovely. This is the first I have taken the 3 grandchildren all by myself and felt quite confident in them as they behave so well now that they are older. Thank goodness I didn't have any trouble and they were wonderful.
> I have cut the photos to remove any people since I would need permission then to post. The Erie Canal was quite a feat and built by hand before we had all this modern technology. Things have been done since to repair it but the original was done by hand.
> 
> Here is some information from the internet. The Erie Canal is a canal in New York that originally ran about 363 miles (584 km) from Albany, New York, on the Hudson River to Buffalo, New York, at Lake Erie. It was built to create a navigable water route from New York City and the Atlantic Ocean to the Great Lakes. The canal contains 36 locks and a total elevation differential of about 565 feet (172 m). It helped New York eclipse Philadelphia as the largest city and port[1][2] on the Eastern Seaboard of the United States.
> 
> First proposed in 1807, its construction began in 1817. It opened on October 26, 1825.[2] In a time when bulk goods were limited to pack animals (an eighth-ton [250 pounds (113 kg)] maximum[3]), and there were no steamships or railways, water was the most cost-effective way to ship bulk goods.
> 
> The canal was the first transportation system between the eastern seaboard (New York City) and the western interior (Great Lakes) of the United States that did not require portage. It was faster than carts pulled by draft animals, and cut transport costs by about 95%.[citation needed] The canal fostered a population surge in western New York State, opened regions farther west to settlement, and helped New York City become the chief US port. It was enlarged between 1834 and 1862. In 1918, the approximate western half of the canal was enlarged to partially become the New York State Barge Canal which ran parallel to the eastern half and forms its new eastern branch to the Hudson.
> 
> Today, the Erie Canal is the cross-state east-west route of the New York State Canal System (formerly known as the New York State Barge Canal). In 2000, the United States Congress designated the Erie Canalway National Heritage Corridor[4] to recognize the national significance of the canal system as the most successful and influential human-built waterway and one of the most important works of civil engineering and construction in North America.[4] Mainly used by recreational watercraft since the last large commercial ship (rather than boat), the Day Peckinpaugh in 1994, the canal has recently seen a recovery in commercial traffic.


Lovely pictures. I saw a tv program several weeks ago about the man who first proposed the Erie Canal and was turned down by the government. But it was built later.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber.


That sounds and looks like a wonderful trip...it's great to be able to enjoy being around the grandkids.


----------



## gagesmom

10:30am and just a quick check in before I get ready to go to work. Short shift today :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hope all are well and have a wonderful day, :thumbup: :thumbup: see you later on.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.
> 
> Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photo.....


Lovely photos
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma, that was a lovely trip. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, sounds like you had a great day with the GKs, great photos & history lesson.
Sugar, Serena is growing so fast & such a cutie.
Purple, lovely photos. Great seeing all the different flowers.

I am sitting at the kitchen table watching the humming birds, the young ones are obviously out & they are fighting over the feeder. It is like an airport out there, such pretty little birds.
Oldest son & family got home from a holiday to BC last night so I will go visit the GKs today. DS called last night to let me know they were home safe & I talked to GD for a minute, she obviously enjoyed the trip cause she had lots of stories for me about waterfalls & watersides.


----------



## Pup lover

Stool softner, I had to use those for a short time after my surgery last year as I had the same issues from the pain meds.



darowil said:


> I know what to look out for and that pain is how someone perceives it- but I also know my daughter. They did check yesterday and nothing showed up and she gives no indication of being unwell as opposed to having had surgery. And as the pain has moved away from the operation site and further down (on a soft abdo) it seems likely that the main problem now is related to the analgesia- and giving more of these ones will only compound the problem. I'm getting her to take the other meds regularly and hopefully avoid the need for the stronger ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Lovely pictures. I saw a tv program several weeks ago about the man who first proposed the Erie Canal and was turned down by the government. But it was built later.
> Junek


Thank you. Hmmmm, and I'll bet someone else got all the credit for his idea.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> And that is old compared to here, this area was settled in 1911


We were settled or laid out in July 1837 incorporated in 1856 and our oldest building is a part of our current prison which was built in 1866 originally as a boys reform school. Our original courthouse which still is used by county offices today was finished in 1875 built by J C Cochrane and was placed on the national registry of historic places 1986. If anyone saw the B movie Grandview usa with Jamie Curtis, Patrick Swayze and C Thomas Howell it was filmed here in our town in 1982/83. President Lincoln was here a few times and stayed and I believe had court here when he was an attorney. Route 66 goes through town and we have a Route 66 museum here along with the Wall Dogs pictures and museum and a Pontiac cars museum. We get tourists from all over the world in our little town. This week one of the stores posted a picture on their Facebook page of a couple from Barcelona traveling through on their honeymoon! She wss wearing her wedding dress, getting the most she could from it I guess!

Sorry for the book, enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds and looks like a wonderful trip...it's great to be able to enjoy being around the grandkids.


It really was Rookie. I was so surprised as I could never keep up with them, but they are so grown-up now and never had a second of apprehension. Having all 3 alone is a real feat around water. Wouldn't do it in a swimming area but knew that they would stay right with me and old enough to not climb up on railings, thank goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, that was a lovely trip. Thank you :thumbup:


So glad you liked it. It really was so delightful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sounds like you had a great day with the GKs, great photos & history lesson.
> Sugar, Serena is growing so fast & such a cutie.
> Purple, lovely photos. Great seeing all the different flowers.
> 
> I am sitting at the kitchen table watching the humming birds, the young ones are obviously out & they are fighting over the feeder. It is like an airport out there, such pretty little birds.
> Oldest son & family got home from a holiday to BC last night so I will go visit the GKs today. DS called last night to let me know they were home safe & I talked to GD for a minute, she obviously enjoyed the trip cause she had lots of stories for me about waterfalls & watersides.


I love hummingbirds. How lovely that the family had a great trip. Glad you enjoyed the Erie Canal photos, etc.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Serena is beautiful. I need to drive north next time I take a trip so I can see the darling DGD's. They sure are growing up fast.
> 
> Looks like at least 2 more visits down to Springfield...to accompany DD to surgeon follow up appointment and infectious disease doctor. I hope the trips are better than the to and from of this last time. Really a messed up drive both ways.


Are the road from me to MWS really bad??


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.
> 
> Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photo.....


Lovely flowers!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear of Colin's set back. May have been too early for him to go home.
> 
> I definitely will be getting some raspberries at the Farmer's Market.
> 
> Watched a lot of agricultural news == reports are that this will be one of the best corn crops ever. The yields will break an all time record if things continue as they have been. Reporter mentioned that this is true in most of the corn growing states and that the weather conditions have been almost perfect.
> 
> Hope that means that some food prices will come down. The trips to the grocery store just seem to keep getting bigger with coming home with less. I'm glad I have extra freezer space to grab the meat while it's on sale.
> 
> I'm missing the food I cooked at DD's...nothing in the refrigerator here so will be out again shopping and cooking.
> The Asian chicken for lettuce wraps was especially tasty.


Great to have a wonderful corn crop and I enjoy raspberries too. Mmmmm. I've been having cherries, strawberries and blueberries.

Last night I had eggplant shanklisha (roasted eggplant in chunks with tomatoes, feta, scallions, garlic, lemon and perhaps some oil) as DIL left her phone at our house so I got DH to go with me by saying we could have dinner out. They live about 45 min. from here and I didn't feel like doing that there and back alone after all day with the grandchildren, so he did the driving and we ate outside in this small area of downtown that is like NY City. Just about 8 blocks but it is so full of life and lots of restaurants with outdoor seating. Perfect night for sitting out, really lovely just sitting there enjoying our food. Had Shanklishe and mediterranean cauliflower with tahini and enough left over for breakfast.

Since we aren't going on a vacation DH said to make reservations for 1 night in the nearby area. We will go to Watkins Glen and have a room overlooking the lake. I'm hoping to visit a LYS there. They had a great one that closed (never got there but visited online,) and I think a new one has opened. I will find out for sure. Can you believe the arrival time is 4pm and check-out is 11am. The more they charge the less time you have. Pretty soon you will arrive at midnight and leave at 9am. Rather ridiculous. I think we will show up early after shopping and just see if they have a room ready. Works sometimes. I mean if people have to be out by 11 am there must be one room cleaned before 4pm. :roll: I'll be having fun anyway in the little town checking out the stores. Will take pictures. This is the area with all the gorges, but sadly, I won't be doing any climbing like I did last time. Those photos will have to suffice.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 10:30am and just a quick check in before I get ready to go to work. Short shift today :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hope all are well and have a wonderful day, :thumbup: :thumbup: see you later on.


So maybe, you will be able to get those needles of yours humming!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Stool softner, I had to use those for a short time after my surgery last year as I had the same issues from the pain meds.


I have to be vigilant- even one day without enough of my pumpernickel and I have to use one- was warned last time I saw the gynie specialist that I have a bulge on the other wall- don't want another hernia.


----------



## Pup lover

Sugar Serena is beautiful, lovely smiles!

Darowil glad that Maryanne is doing better!!

Betty glad you will have new ac to keep you all cool!

Cashmeregma lovely photos! Wish I could have been with you, I would have behaved well also! What a treat for the kids! I love anything on the water. We did the Rhine cruise and a crossing at white dover (??) It's been too long may not be correct on that second one. When mom and I took our trip 9 years ago. Other than that only see our local river.

I am feeling better today a little tired and weak but much more myself!! I did get some seeing done yesterday DH need pants hemmed so I started busy on a couple projects and got a couple more ready to work on. Will post a picture of the placemats I made in a bit


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Sugar Serena is beautiful, lovely smiles!
> 
> Darowil glad that Maryanne is doing better!!
> 
> Betty glad you will have new ac to keep you all cool!
> 
> Cashmeregma lovely photos! Wish I could have been with you, I would have behaved well also! What a treat for the kids! I love anything on the water. We did the Rhine cruise and a crossing at white dover (??) It's been too long may not be correct on that second one. When mom and I took our trip 9 years ago. Other than that only see our local river.
> 
> I am feeling better today a little tired and weak but much more myself!! I did get some seeing done yesterday DH need pants hemmed so I started busy on a couple projects and got a couple more ready to work on. Will post a picture of the placemats I made in a bit


Glad you are feeling a bit better. How is Mom? 
looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to be vigilant- even one day without enough of my pumpernickel and I have to use one- was warned last time I saw the gynie specialist that I have a bulge on the other wall- don't want another hernia.


No definitely don't need that Julie! I had my usual oatmeal and yogurt for breakfast today, will try to get back on my usual routine and hopefully things will get back to normal


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better. How is Mom?
> looking forward to the pics.


Mom had started her cardiac rehab and I think is doing ok. She has substituted things she has found on the internet for some of her meds but she isn't going to change. I just plan to love her and do things with her and try not to bitch at her too much.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> When we had the sat-nav(GPS) in America our 'lady' was called Samantha & she kept telling us to do a U purl ( I swear she did not say turn! :roll: ) but our 'lady' in the UK is called Emily and she says 'Recalculating' a lot! I'm sure DH just likes someone other than me to argue with! :shock: :lol:


~~~Ethel/Emily/Samantha does break the "routines" and provides some levity and helps ease the tensions....she gives us someone else to focus on rather than each other!
We can always blame her....and she doesn't argue too much! :lol: :lol: She doesn't tell us she is recalculating anymore, she just does it and then tells us to make a "LEGAL u-turn!"

I went to a new yarn shop in Piedmont, CA (Piedmont Yarns on Piedmont Ave). They have been open only a month, but OH>>>such yummy yarns! I've "hidden" the bags in the trunk, so I haven't taken pictures of stash additions...I will later. My friend who we are visiting had saved an article about knitting bird nests for orphaned birds. When I went into Piedmont Yarns, they had the same article on display, a couple of samples, and had set up some "kits" to make them...at a VERY low cost! Gave the pattern for free, too. Loved it.

The pictures of the Cypress Freeway walkway are interesting because the walkway is where there used to be the Cypress Freeway. In 1989 there was an earthquake and there was a terrible freeway collapse...where there is now a walkway. The neighborhood did not want the freeway rebuilt...and they were listened to! NIce!

We are leaving Oakland today and heading to Grass Valley, CA...and then we begin to trek eastward on Saturday...making one brief stop in St. Paul. Don't know if anyone will be around that area???? Send me a PM if you will be around.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Sugar Serena is beautiful, lovely smiles!
> 
> Darowil glad that Maryanne is doing better!!
> 
> Betty glad you will have new ac to keep you all cool!
> 
> Cashmeregma lovely photos! Wish I could have been with you, I would have behaved well also! What a treat for the kids! I love anything on the water. We did the Rhine cruise and a crossing at white dover (??) It's been too long may not be correct on that second one. When mom and I took our trip 9 years ago. Other than that only see our local river.
> 
> I am feeling better today a little tired and weak but much more myself!! I did get some seeing done yesterday DH need pants hemmed so I started busy on a couple projects and got a couple more ready to work on. Will post a picture of the placemats I made in a bit


Glad you are feeling better. I would have so gladly included you as daughter of my heart. Oh the Rhine trip. One of the most beautiful river cruises in the world. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.

Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few. 

I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles. 

Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ethel/Emily/Samantha does break the "routines" and provides some levity and helps ease the tensions....she gives us someone else to focus on rather than each other!
> We can always blame her....and she doesn't argue too much! :lol: :lol: She doesn't tell us she is recalculating anymore, she just does it and then tells us to make a "LEGAL u-turn!"
> 
> I went to a new yarn shop in Piedmont, CA (Piedmont Yarns on Piedmont Ave). They have been open only a month, but OH>>>such yummy yarns! I've "hidden" the bags in the trunk, so I haven't taken pictures of stash additions...I will later. My friend who we are visiting had saved an article about knitting bird nests for orphaned birds. When I went into Piedmont Yarns, they had the same article on display, a couple of samples, and had set up some "kits" to make them...at a VERY low cost! Gave the pattern for free, too. Loved it.
> 
> The pictures of the Cypress Freeway walkway are interesting because the walkway is where there used to be the Cypress Freeway. In 1989 there was an earthquake and there was a terrible freeway collapse...where there is now a walkway. The neighborhood did not want the freeway rebuilt...and they were listened to! NIce!
> 
> We are leaving Oakland today and heading to Grass Valley, CA...and then we begin to trek eastward on Saturday...making one brief stop in St. Paul. Don't know if anyone will be around that area???? Send me a PM if you will be around.


Sounds like a fabulous and interesting trip. Still a few days to enjoy and then have a safe trip home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


So nice that they are reversible. Great Job. I love the front fabric!!!!

Yes, so hoping your mom is coming along and will have many, many quality years to enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few.
> 
> I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


How lovely. We all need days out in nature and that looks like a wonderful day with great weather. Thanks for the photos and how nice you had a good night's sleep. Looks like the outdoors is good medicine for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> No definitely don't need that Julie! I had my usual oatmeal and yogurt for breakfast today, will try to get back on my usual routine and hopefully things will get back to normal


I put a handful of whole grain rolled oats in with the flours- and the last one I put some polenta (uncooked) in too, I think I will continue to use it, when I can afford it- we can't get grits here.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few.
> 
> I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


So happy you had a great day! It's good to unplug every now and then


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Mom had started her cardiac rehab and I think is doing ok. She has substituted things she has found on the internet for some of her meds but she isn't going to change. I just plan to love her and do things with her and try not to bitch at her too much.


I think your Mom is a feisty lady- a lot of her ideas I think I would share! Glad she is in Rehab now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Mom had started her cardiac rehab and I think is doing ok. She has substituted things she has found on the internet for some of her meds but she isn't going to change. I just plan to love her and do things with her and try not to bitch at her too much.


I think your Mom is a feisty lady- a lot of her ideas I think I would share! Glad she is in Rehab now.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ethel/Emily/Samantha does break the "routines" and provides some levity and helps ease the tensions....she gives us someone else to focus on rather than each other!
> We can always blame her....and she doesn't argue too much! :lol: :lol: She doesn't tell us she is recalculating anymore, she just does it and then tells us to make a "LEGAL u-turn!"
> 
> I went to a new yarn shop in Piedmont, CA (Piedmont Yarns on Piedmont Ave). They have been open only a month, but OH>>>such yummy yarns! I've "hidden" the bags in the trunk, so I haven't taken pictures of stash additions...I will later. My friend who we are visiting had saved an article about knitting bird nests for orphaned birds. When I went into Piedmont Yarns, they had the same article on display, a couple of samples, and had set up some "kits" to make them...at a VERY low cost! Gave the pattern for free, too. Loved it.
> 
> The pictures of the Cypress Freeway walkway are interesting because the walkway is where there used to be the Cypress Freeway. In 1989 there was an earthquake and there was a terrible freeway collapse...where there is now a walkway. The neighborhood did not want the freeway rebuilt...and they were listened to! NIce!
> 
> We are leaving Oakland today and heading to Grass Valley, CA...and then we begin to trek eastward on Saturday...making one brief stop in St. Paul. Don't know if anyone will be around that area???? Send me a PM if you will be around.


Wow!- we have a shop a bit like the sock one- but it is in Hokitika on the Westcoast of the South Island- so a bit inaccessible- I must see if I can copy an image from her website!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few.
> 
> I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


So glad you had a day of recharging the batteries!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


They look so professional, Dawn! Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a sky watcher myself- meteorology was an obligatory part of my flying training. In Scotland I recall spending all day lying on my back in the corn field (wheat) fascinated by the sky and the shifting clouds. As a teenager I would disappear down to the edge of little lake Rotokawa where my love of watching the clouds was added to by the coming and going of the many birds- larks and migratory birds coming and going from Siberia. (forgotten their species)
> 
> So glad your day has been productive.


Julie, I didn't know this about you. Another thing we have in common. Can you tell I am behind on posts. I know this is quite belated. I still love looking at the stars but am finding it harder and harder to get up and do it any more. Especially when it gets so cold in winter. I imagine you have wonderful skies for watching in New Zealand.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Which also takes care of inevitable gluts!


Maybe this was already talked about but regarding the community shared agriculture (CSA), what are gluts? On trying to look it up, all I got were pictures of people's bottoms. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen is someone who gives 1000% she works day and night presently with what she has undertaken to do for the Knit-a-Paloosa.


Certainly agree with this.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Now to figure out how to take off a toilet seat and put the new one on.

You Tube, here I come. :thumbup: 

to the most pleasant of jobs. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Now to figure out how to take off a toilet seat and put the new one on.
> 
> You Tube, here I come. :thumbup:
> 
> to the most pleasant of jobs. :roll:


I've done that many a time--not much to it, and I'm sure you'll manage.  Just a couple of bolts and you're done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Such chubby cheeks.....a real sweetie.


sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've done that many a time--not much to it, and I'm sure you'll manage.  Just a couple of bolts and you're done.


Thanks...It looks easy and now to find a wrench.


----------



## Gweniepooh

To EVERYONE who posted pictures WOW....such lovely places.
Looking at them is like a virtual vacation for me! Thanks

*News for KAPers* I'm a little behind getting the letters out but hope to do it today. I do want yo to know there will be a slight time adjustments from the original itinerary sent to you but for a wonderful reason....Tina (owner of the Alpaca/Llama farm) is going to throw in lunch for us! She will be making a vegetable soup & salad. No extra cost either!!! This way we can enjoy the spinning demo on her deck while eating lunch, then those not dyeing yarn can shop her yarns and 
see the animals then go on to the winery while the rest of us do the yarn dyeing. I was so delighted when I spoke to her today and she offered to do this.

Well, now to get busy on the letters to everyone with committee placements, etc. You will get it by the weekend!

Hugs,
Gwen


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Hmmmm, and I'll bet someone else got all the credit for his idea.


I THINK it was NY governor, DeWitt Clinton that tried to get the canal funded. He knew if a commercial waterway was opened between the Great Lakes cities to NYC, it would become the great city that it has become. A forward thinker who knew exactly what he was talking about!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> We were settled or laid out in July 1837 incorporated in 1856 and our oldest building is a part of our current prison which was built in 1866 originally as a boys reform school. Our original courthouse which still is used by county offices today was finished in 1875 built by J C Cochrane and was placed on the national registry of historic places 1986. If anyone saw the B movie Grandview usa with Jamie Curtis, Patrick Swayze and C Thomas Howell it was filmed here in our town in 1982/83. President Lincoln was here a few times and stayed and I believe had court here when he was an attorney. Route 66 goes through town and we have a Route 66 museum here along with the Wall Dogs pictures and museum and a Pontiac cars museum. We get tourists from all over the world in our little town. This week one of the stores posted a picture on their Facebook page of a couple from Barcelona traveling through on their honeymoon! She wss wearing her wedding dress, getting the most she could from it I guess!
> 
> Sorry for the book, enjoy your day!!!


Since the first permanent English settlement in the U.S. was here in VA in 1607, we had a little bit of a head start.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Great to have a wonderful corn crop and I enjoy raspberries too. Mmmmm. I've been having cherries, strawberries and blueberries.
> 
> Last night I had eggplant shanklisha (roasted eggplant in chunks with tomatoes, feta, scallions, garlic, lemon and perhaps some oil) as DIL left her phone at our house so I got DH to go with me by saying we could have dinner out. They live about 45 min. from here and I didn't feel like doing that there and back alone after all day with the grandchildren, so he did the driving and we ate outside in this small area of downtown that is like NY City. Just about 8 blocks but it is so full of life and lots of restaurants with outdoor seating. Perfect night for sitting out, really lovely just sitting there enjoying our food. Had Shanklishe and mediterranean cauliflower with tahini and enough left over for breakfast.
> 
> Since we aren't going on a vacation DH said to make reservations for 1 night in the nearby area. We will go to Watkins Glen and have a room overlooking the lake. I'm hoping to visit a LYS there. They had a great one that closed (never got there but visited online,) and I think a new one has opened. I will find out for sure. Can you believe the arrival time is 4pm and check-out is 11am. The more they charge the less time you have. Pretty soon you will arrive at midnight and leave at 9am. Rather ridiculous. I think we will show up early after shopping and just see if they have a room ready. Works sometimes. I mean if people have to be out by 11 am there must be one room cleaned before 4pm. :roll: I'll be having fun anyway in the little town checking out the stores. Will take pictures. This is the area with all the gorges, but sadly, I won't be doing any climbing like I did last time. Those photos will have to suffice.


Yes, definitely a heart!! Love the pictures. Almost like a smaller East Coast Grand Canyon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ethel/Emily/Samantha does break the "routines" and provides some levity and helps ease the tensions....she gives us someone else to focus on rather than each other!
> We can always blame her....and she doesn't argue too much! :lol: :lol: She doesn't tell us she is recalculating anymore, she just does it and then tells us to make a "LEGAL u-turn!"
> 
> I went to a new yarn shop in Piedmont, CA (Piedmont Yarns on Piedmont Ave). They have been open only a month, but OH>>>such yummy yarns! I've "hidden" the bags in the trunk, so I haven't taken pictures of stash additions...I will later. My friend who we are visiting had saved an article about knitting bird nests for orphaned birds. When I went into Piedmont Yarns, they had the same article on display, a couple of samples, and had set up some "kits" to make them...at a VERY low cost! Gave the pattern for free, too. Loved it.
> 
> The pictures of the Cypress Freeway walkway are interesting because the walkway is where there used to be the Cypress Freeway. In 1989 there was an earthquake and there was a terrible freeway collapse...where there is now a walkway. The neighborhood did not want the freeway rebuilt...and they were listened to! NIce!
> 
> We are leaving Oakland today and heading to Grass Valley, CA...and then we begin to trek eastward on Saturday...making one brief stop in St. Paul. Don't know if anyone will be around that area???? Send me a PM if you will be around.


What a delightful yarn store! I know you enjoyed your visit there. Sounds like a great vacation you're having.
Traveling mercies!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few.
> 
> I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


So glad you had a wonderful day off!! Looks like a beautiful area.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I THINK it was NY governor, DeWitt Clinton that tried to get the canal funded. He knew if a commercial waterway was opened between the Great Lakes cities to NYC, it would become the great city that it has become. A forward thinker who knew exactly what he was talking about!!
> Junek


 So nice to know that fact June. Thank you so much.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


Lovely placemats! Glad you're able to be satisfied with your mom's health care decisions.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Yes, definitely a heart!! Love the pictures. Almost like a smaller East Coast Grand Canyon.
> Junek


There actually is a Grand Canyon of the East and it is Letchworth State Park in Mt. Morris, NY. We saw a Grand Canyon of Pennsylvania too, but just the signs for it. A lot of shale in the area which made for deep canyons.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe this was already talked about but regarding the community shared agriculture (CSA), what are gluts? On trying to look it up, all I got were pictures of people's bottoms. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Probably meant people who are "gluttons"??
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> To EVERYONE who posted pictures WOW....such lovely places.
> Looking at them is like a virtual vacation for me! Thanks
> 
> *News for KAPers* I'm a little behind getting the letters out but hope to do it today. I do want yo to know there will be a slight time adjustments from the original itinerary sent to you but for a wonderful reason....Tina (owner of the Alpaca/Llama farm) is going to throw in lunch for us! She will be making a vegetable soup & salad. No extra cost either!!! This way we can enjoy the spinning demo on her deck while eating lunch, then those not dyeing yarn can shop her yarns and
> see the animals then go on to the winery while the rest of us do the yarn dyeing. I was so delighted when I spoke to her today and she offered to do this.
> 
> Well, now to get busy on the letters to everyone with committee placements, etc. You will get it by the weekend!
> 
> Hugs,
> Gwen


That is such an act from the heart to share with us like this. Truly amazing, but then someone who has a farm with alpacas and spins yarn is already amazing in my book. Hugs for her and a huge thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Since the first permanent English settlement in the U.S. was here in VA in 1607, we had a little bit of a head start.
> Junek


You have us all beat unless we are Native Americans.

It was another whole thing to be in Rome and touch remains of buildings from the time of Christ and before or to see the Etruscan & Roman ruins throughout Germany and France. Hard for the mind to take it in.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> So nice to know that fact June. Thank you so much.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome. My head is stuffed so full of mostly useless trivia, that it's no wonder I have CRAFT frequently!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> You're welcome. My head is stuffed so full of mostly useless trivia, that it's no wonder I have CRAFT frequently!
> Junek


How wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If I could only remember all the things I have learned. Just had to do a search to find Etruscans as I couldn't remember who was before the Romans. In Germany we had ruins of whole cities and building from the Etruscans who were before the Romans and then the Roman ruins built over or beside?


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> Since the first permanent English settlement in the U.S. was here in VA in 1607, we had a little bit of a head start.
> Junek


Oh yes, much of the US is older than we are, took a long time to make it this far inland! Our buildings dont have the artistic flair that the buildings out East either


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Probably meant people who are "gluttons"??
> Junek


A glut is an oversupply of, usually but not only, foodstuffs. Hence we have 'gluts' of fruit or vegetables when they're all ready at once, and you can't use them all, or there is an oversupply.

Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of posts but I've now caught up with everyone's news and wonderful photos. We are rather busy now and really looking forward to going on a big holiday (for us) to Western Canada, visiting some of the places Nicho and DH were recently, and possibly meeting Designer and her DH briefly at the Airport. It's so exciting to see Nichos photos, Shirley's too, of the Rockies, bears, and lake Louise etc. I'm having a few minor health issues but should be fine to travel if I 'behave' myself and do my exercises to keep flexible enough to do all we have planned! DH insisted I get new light weight walking boots, which I found on sale locally at less than on the web, so I've been wearing them out and about, which may look odd in town! My old ones I have had for 20+ years, and use for gardening when doing anything 'heavy' and they really were worn out. ....Not that we are doing anything as strenuous as Gwenie's family, just a few short half day hikes. Nowadays DH and DD are far fitter than I, so I will be holding them back but hope that'll give us all the chance to look around and take photos etc. 
Sorry this is all about me, hope that you are all faring well.


----------



## Bulldog

A big HI YALL!
It is hot here! In the 80s in the front part of the house earlier. The AC man is supposed to come today. Even Jim is hoping he can fix it right and quickly. Thank God he gave me a portable AC several years ago because I stayed so hot. Still do. Think this was because of unresolved thyroid issues.
I am up to the toe decreases on both socks. WOOOOHOOOO! I have pushed my poor little hands. They have truly been a learning experience and to tell you the truth I have become more confident in myself in making them.
Daralene, thank you so much for the links. They were quite informative and quite interesting. A crochet hook has been my best friend as well as a life line. Your pictures of your day with the GKs were awesome Mnew yarn store sounds like perfect place to visit on a getaway.
Dawn, I am so sorry you have been suffering from aftereffects of the prep for Colonoscopy? Glad to hear you are feeling some better. Prayers continue for you and your Mom. My Mom insisted on living alone and I respected her wishes. As I wrote previously she had her stroke alone and was not found soon enough. I have questioned many times whether I did things the right way, but know she was happy and would not have had it any other way.
Cathy, little Serena is just so cute. I see her growing through your pictures and just blossoming each day. Still praying the Jerk will fade from the picture.
Carol, I am traveling through your pictures. So glad you are having a good time. I would have loved to be in the sock department and lace department of that shop and have some money to spend in there. Traveling mercies as our Gwen says.
Gwen, I am so sorry to hear of Mariannes fall. Jim has done this several times and it is scarry. So glad no damage was done to the knee, but know it hurt. How sweet of the owner of the Alpaca farm to provide lunch. That will be so much fun for you all. I know you have worked hard getting this all together and know everyone who is able to go will show their appreciation to you and to Joy for assembling the afghans.
Josephine, Mr. P is the man. What beauty you have surrounding you. Have fun at your mini KAP and take pictures for us. You soon will be in the states. So wish I could meet you but so excited for those who can.
Thank you for your note, June. I always love your posts.
Margaret, I know this is ugly, but yes, I am glad the AC went out so we can finally get it fixed and be comfortable. The next thing will be to get Jim to leave the thrermostat to me!
Agnes, I am so sorry Collin has had another set back. Prayers for him continue.
Prayers go up daily for Sandi and Alan, Shirley and Pat, Agnes and Collin, MarChristie and Jack, Marianne, her Mom & Son, Gwen & Brantley, Cathy and SIL issues, Liz and Martina, Julie, my Mel& Jynx. Know I have forgotten someone, but rest assured you are written in my prayer book. Sam you are never overlooked. I Love You All, Dear Ones, Betty



n


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty so good to read your post. I had to giggle about the thermostat as the though crossed my mind that you should get a cover with a lock on it and only YOU have the key! My DH is so hot natured he freezes me out in the summer so I always have a big comforter on the bed. then in the winter I'm cold....oh well....could be worse! Anyway hope the new one gets installed quickly! Remind your DH that the new one will be so energy efficient too; maybe you'll gain control of the thermostat!


Bulldog said:


> A big HI YALL!
> It is hot here! In the 80s in the front part of the house earlier. The AC man is supposed to come today. Even Jim is hoping he can fix it right and quickly. Thank God he gave me a portable AC several years ago because I stayed so hot. Still do. Think this was because of unresolved thyroid issues.
> I am up to the toe decreases on both socks. WOOOOHOOOO! I have pushed my poor little hands. They have truly been a learning experience and to tell you the truth I have become more confident in myself in making them.
> Daralene, thank you so much for the links. They were quite informative and quite interesting. A crochet hook has been my best friend as well as a life line. Your pictures of your day with the GKs were awesome Mnew yarn store sounds like perfect place to visit on a getaway.
> Dawn, I am so sorry you have been suffering from aftereffects of the prep for Colonoscopy? Glad to hear you are feeling some better. Prayers continue for you and your Mom. My Mom insisted on living alone and I respected her wishes. As I wrote previously she had her stroke alone and was not found soon enough. I have questioned many times whether I did things the right way, but know she was happy and would not have had it any other way.
> Cathy, little Serena is just so cute. I see her growing through your pictures and just blossoming each day. Still praying the Jerk will fade from the picture.
> Carol, I am traveling through your pictures. So glad you are having a good time. I would have loved to be in the sock department and lace department of that shop and have some money to spend in there. Traveling mercies as our Gwen says.
> Gwen, I am so sorry to hear of Mariannes fall. Jim has done this several times and it is scarry. So glad no damage was done to the knee, but know it hurt. How sweet of the owner of the Alpaca farm to provide lunch. That will be so much fun for you all. I know you have worked hard getting this all together and know everyone who is able to go will show their appreciation to you and to Joy for assembling the afghans.
> Josephine, Mr. P is the man. What beauty you have surrounding you. Have fun at your mini KAP and take pictures for us. You soon will be in the states. So wish I could meet you but so excited for those who can.
> Thank you for your note, June. I always love your posts.
> Margaret, I know this is ugly, but yes, I am glad the AC went out so we can finally get it fixed and be comfortable. The next thing will be to get Jim to leave the thrermostat to me!
> Agnes, I am so sorry Collin has had another set back. Prayers for him continue.
> Prayers go up daily for Sandi and Alan, Shirley and Pat, Agnes and Collin, MarChristie and Jack, Marianne, her Mom & Son, Gwen & Brantley, Cathy and SIL issues, Liz and Martina, Julie, my Mel& Jynx. Know I have forgotten someone, but rest assured you are written in my prayer book. Sam you are never overlooked. I Love You All, Dear Ones, Betty
> 
> n


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, thank you for sharing wonderful day with grands and Watkins Glen. I camped there with my kids in the 60's.
Sorienna, oh how I would have liked to share that hike. I am hungering to get off the desert and hike in the mountains.
Carol, isn't Jack London Square fun? Have a wonderful trip.
Gwennie, how fun for KAP that you can have lunch on deck. Nice perk. Wish I could join you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I didn't know this about you. Another thing we have in common. Can you tell I am behind on posts. I know this is quite belated. I still love looking at the stars but am finding it harder and harder to get up and do it any more. Especially when it gets so cold in winter. I imagine you have wonderful skies for watching in New Zealand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Oh yes, much of the US is older than we are, took a long time to make it this far inland! Our buildings dont have the artistic flair that the buildings out East either


Unfortunately, a lot of old VA homes were demolished so modern homes could be built. But in the latter part of the '70's, people started renovating and saving older homes. There were several in the country where we used to live that were saved. It's a shame it took so long and so many old homes were lost.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> A glut is an oversupply of, usually but not only, foodstuffs. Hence we have 'gluts' of fruit or vegetables when they're all ready at once, and you can't use them all, or there is an oversupply.
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of posts but I've now caught up with everyone's news and wonderful photos. We are rather busy now and really looking forward to going on a big holiday (for us) to Western Canada, visiting some of the places Nicho and DH were recently, and possibly meeting Designer and her DH briefly at the Airport. It's so exciting to see Nichos photos, Shirley's too, of the Rockies, bears, and lake Louise etc. I'm having a few minor health issues but should be fine to travel if I 'behave' myself and do my exercises to keep flexible enough to do all we have planned! DH insisted I get new light weight walking boots, which I found on sale locally at less than on the web, so I've been wearing them out and about, which may look odd in town! My old ones I have had for 20+ years, and use for gardening when doing anything 'heavy' and they really were worn out. ....Not that we are doing anything as strenuous as Gwenie's family, just a few short half day hikes. Nowadays DH and DD are far fitter than I, so I will be holding them back but hope that'll give us all the chance to look around and take photos etc.
> Sorry this is all about me, hope that you are all faring well.


How exciting for you! I hope everything goes as planned!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe this was already talked about but regarding the community shared agriculture (CSA), what are gluts? On trying to look it up, all I got were pictures of people's bottoms. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


'glut' _noun_: excessive supply; surfeit.

I agree about your reaction to finding a lot of 'butts'


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Now to figure out how to take off a toilet seat and put the new one on.
> 
> You Tube, here I come. :thumbup:
> 
> to the most pleasant of jobs. :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> A glut is an oversupply of, usually but not only, foodstuffs. Hence we have 'gluts' of fruit or vegetables when they're all ready at once, and you can't use them all, or there is an oversupply.
> 
> Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of posts but I've now caught up with everyone's news and wonderful photos. We are rather busy now and really looking forward to going on a big holiday (for us) to Western Canada, visiting some of the places Nicho and DH were recently, and possibly meeting Designer and her DH briefly at the Airport. It's so exciting to see Nichos photos, Shirley's too, of the Rockies, bears, and lake Louise etc. I'm having a few minor health issues but should be fine to travel if I 'behave' myself and do my exercises to keep flexible enough to do all we have planned! DH insisted I get new light weight walking boots, which I found on sale locally at less than on the web, so I've been wearing them out and about, which may look odd in town! My old ones I have had for 20+ years, and use for gardening when doing anything 'heavy' and they really were worn out. ....Not that we are doing anything as strenuous as Gwenie's family, just a few short half day hikes. Nowadays DH and DD are far fitter than I, so I will be holding them back but hope that'll give us all the chance to look around and take photos etc.
> Sorry this is all about me, hope that you are all faring well.


Two things- glad we agree about the meaning of 'glut'!

And have a wonderful time on your holiday- I presume you will be flying commercially?


----------



## Lurker 2

Apologies folks- my computer has started doing the proverbial Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Probably meant people who are "gluttons"??
> Junek


That might have been the mix up- the word is definitely English- but my 'The Little Oxford Dictionary' inherited from my Dad- he used it for his Crossword Puzzles- but it gives no derivations. I intend to remedy that gap in my library as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> How exciting for you! I hope everything goes as planned!!
> Junek


Thank you June. I'm truly blessed this year as DH and I were in California in January! (As he had meetings there, so I joined him afterwards - this time it's a real vacation for us all, no work involved - I hope, though I'm sure he'll end up on the phone or internet) I'm hoping to keep in touch whenever I can find WiFi, but know some of destinations won't have it.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber. DH is working on a project with a deadline so best we went out to leave him to his work. It was so much fun as we moved along about 16-17 mph/25 + km. There is a pathway along the canal that is being restored and will be 300 mi/428 km. It goes all the way from Albany to Buffalo. This is the information given by the boat captain. When we lived in a farmhouse years ago, there was a 2 person horse-drawn carriage in the old Sears barn that the couple used to move here and it carried them and pulled a barge along the canal with all their belongings in it. The man and his son built the house and the barn. It was also used for commercial traffic but after a collapse of a wall that trapped the barges for 1 yr., they found other means of transporting goods. It may be open for commercial travel again in the near future, but it would be so wonderful to have a house along the canal. When the grandchildren were young I would have worried too much but now that they are getting older it would be so lovely. This is the first I have taken the 3 grandchildren all by myself and felt quite confident in them as they behave so well now that they are older. Thank goodness I didn't have any trouble and they were wonderful.
> I have cut the photos to remove any people since I would need permission then to post. The Erie Canal was quite a feat and built by hand before we had all this modern technology. Things have been done since to repair it but the original was done by hand.
> 
> Here is some information from the internet. The Erie Canal is a canal in New York that originally ran about 363 miles (584 km) from Albany, New York, on the Hudson River to Buffalo, New York, at Lake Erie. It was built to create a navigable water route from New York City and the Atlantic Ocean to the Great Lakes. The canal contains 36 locks and a total elevation differential of about 565 feet (172 m). It helped New York eclipse Philadelphia as the largest city and port[1][2] on the Eastern Seaboard of the United States.
> 
> First proposed in 1807, its construction began in 1817. It opened on October 26, 1825.[2] In a time when bulk goods were limited to pack animals (an eighth-ton [250 pounds (113 kg)] maximum[3]), and there were no steamships or railways, water was the most cost-effective way to ship bulk goods.
> 
> The canal was the first transportation system between the eastern seaboard (New York City) and the western interior (Great Lakes) of the United States that did not require portage. It was faster than carts pulled by draft animals, and cut transport costs by about 95%.[citation needed] The canal fostered a population surge in western New York State, opened regions farther west to settlement, and helped New York City become the chief US port. It was enlarged between 1834 and 1862. In 1918, the approximate western half of the canal was enlarged to partially become the New York State Barge Canal which ran parallel to the eastern half and forms its new eastern branch to the Hudson.
> 
> Today, the Erie Canal is the cross-state east-west route of the New York State Canal System (formerly known as the New York State Barge Canal). In 2000, the United States Congress designated the Erie Canalway National Heritage Corridor[4] to recognize the national significance of the canal system as the most successful and influential human-built waterway and one of the most important works of civil engineering and construction in North America.[4] Mainly used by recreational watercraft since the last large commercial ship (rather than boat), the Day Peckinpaugh in 1994, the canal has recently seen a recovery in commercial traffic.


Sounds like you had a lovely day out with your GKs. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Lurker 2

Betty, (Bulldog) thanks for you continuing prayers. I try also to remember your Angie.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Two things- glad we agree about the meaning of 'glut'!
> 
> And have a wonderful time on your holiday- I presume you will be flying commercially?


Thanks Lurker, and yes, we're going Virgin Atlantic to Vancouver, but DH will fly us to England at the start. We have also got a couple of internal flights, to/ from Port Hardy at the north of Vancouver island, seaplane to Great Bear lodge, and at the end Calgary back to Vancouver. Good job I enjoy flights! DH will be doing most of the driving in the Rockies so I can just sit back take in the views and relax, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks Lurker, and yes, we're going Virgin Atlantic to Vancouver, but DH will fly us to England at the start. We have also got a couple of internal flights, to/ from Port Hardy at the north of Vancouver island, seaplane to Great Bear lodge, and at the end Calgary back to Vancouver. Good job I enjoy flights! DH will be doing most of the driving in the Rockies so I can just sit back take in the views and relax, I hope.


God Bless, dear! And enjoy your journeys!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty so good to read your post. I had to giggle about the thermostat as the though crossed my mind that you should get a cover with a lock on it and only YOU have the key! My DH is so hot natured he freezes me out in the summer so I always have a big comforter on the bed. then in the winter I'm cold....oh well....could be worse! Anyway hope the new one gets installed quickly! Remind your DH that the new one will be so energy efficient too; maybe you'll gain control of the thermostat!


I loved to hear from you too, Bulldog. Love Gwenie's idea of a key! I'm the opposite, and am usually too hot whilst DH is feeling the cold, but we don't usually get anything like these extremes in temperature.
Sorry to hear about Marianne's fall, and hope she's not too bruised and sore by now.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


----------



## flyty1n

Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


Here's hoping this will do the trick. After I did this with my air conditioner, I got three additional years, then it gave up the ghost. It was too small for my house, so put in a new one last year. I have found that not only does the new one do a better job, but as they have made energy improvements it also costs less to run and it seems to be having a much easier job keeping the house cool on the 104 degree days. So, this may not be all bad. In the end,if this doesn't work, you may actually end up with better results and less cost with a new one.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just back from a lovely bbq at DDs. Lovely tuna and salad and SIL and I had a few glasses of nicely chilled rose wine.
GS and I were playing games on his computer, we were racing Hummers around a mountainous race track, I won but only because I managed to ram him of the track. I wonder why he won't let me play again :XD: 
Lovely photos and great placemats.
Of to bed now as I've got the WI sewing group here in the morning.
Night night


----------



## iamsam

i'm sorry i'm not closer. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I made chocolate pie for supper tonight. Too bad you're not closer.


----------



## iamsam

why am I getting an advertisement for endoscopic discectomy? lol --- sam


----------



## pacer

I am happy to see that everyone is having a lovely day. I have enjoyed reading the wonderful life stories of visiting with family and friends and just enjoying the day. 

I actually do have a 3 day weekend. I am so excited. I want to visit a LYS that is only open limited hours and only 3 days a week. It should be open tomorrow and there is a farmer's market close enough to that shop so I will time my trip to do both. I can't believe how tired I am tonight. Already fighting sleep and I have to make dinner for DH and Matthew. I have already done the dirty dishes since I came home and tomorrow will be some housework and laundry. Hopefully I can do some serious knitting on Saturday.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to Maryanne to help her get back in the pink real soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> They checked during the srugery that everthing was connected correctly and tummy soft , passing wind etc. She doesn't cope well with pain- but is currently sleeping. In fact I may need to wake her up to make sure the non-opiod meds are given regularly so they have a chance to do a good job. Might need to do my nurse job of waking patients up to give them meds! At least they aren't sleeping tablets!
> 
> And I sure know how painful it can be before hand- I had major problems prior to mine coming out and loads of pain after, couldn't keep mine under control. Having seen me after won't be helping her either!
> She has just got up and so I don't need to wake her up.


----------



## iamsam

talk about chubby cheeks - is she going to have red hair? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


----------



## iamsam

that is a fantastic border. I love the white flowers purplefi - I don't think we have anything like it. have fun with kate - she is great fun. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.
> 
> Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photo.....


----------



## iamsam

daralene - what kind of a boat was the colonial belle? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Thank you June. I'm truly blessed this year as DH and I were in California in January! (As he had meetings there, so I joined him afterwards - this time it's a real vacation for us all, no work involved - I hope, though I'm sure he'll end up on the phone or internet) I'm hoping to keep in touch whenever I can find WiFi, but know some of destinations won't have it.


That's right!! You were in the western hemisphere last winter, weren't you!??
We feel lost when we have to do without our instant messaging, whether by phone or internet!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


So sorry to hear this is just a bandaid when you really need an amputation and replacement!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

what races are you talking about?


Cashmeregma said:


> Great to have a wonderful corn crop and I enjoy raspberries too. Mmmmm. I've been having cherries, strawberries and blueberries.
> 
> Last night I had eggplant shanklisha (roasted eggplant in chunks with tomatoes, feta, scallions, garlic, lemon and perhaps some oil) as DIL left her phone at our house so I got DH to go with me by saying we could have dinner out. They live about 45 min. from here and I didn't feel like doing that there and back alone after all day with the grandchildren, so he did the driving and we ate outside in this small area of downtown that is like NY City. Just about 8 blocks but it is so full of life and lots of restaurants with outdoor seating. Perfect night for sitting out, really lovely just sitting there enjoying our food. Had Shanklishe and mediterranean cauliflower with tahini and enough left over for breakfast.
> 
> Since we aren't going on a vacation DH said to make reservations for 1 night in the nearby area. We will go to Watkins Glen and have a room overlooking the lake. I'm hoping to visit a LYS there. They had a great one that closed (never got there but visited online,) and I think a new one has opened. I will find out for sure. Can you believe the arrival time is 4pm and check-out is 11am. The more they charge the less time you have. Pretty soon you will arrive at midnight and leave at 9am. Rather ridiculous. I think we will show up early after shopping and just see if they have a room ready. Works sometimes. I mean if people have to be out by 11 am there must be one room cleaned before 4pm. :roll: I'll be having fun anyway in the little town checking out the stores. Will take pictures. This is the area with all the gorges, but sadly, I won't be doing any climbing like I did last time. Those photos will have to suffice.


----------



## iamsam

those were great chairs in the sock section. sounds like you are having a great time - will be anxious to see the additions to your stash. drive carefully on the way home. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ethel/Emily/Samantha does break the "routines" and provides some levity and helps ease the tensions....she gives us someone else to focus on rather than each other!
> We can always blame her....and she doesn't argue too much! :lol: :lol: She doesn't tell us she is recalculating anymore, she just does it and then tells us to make a "LEGAL u-turn!"
> 
> I went to a new yarn shop in Piedmont, CA (Piedmont Yarns on Piedmont Ave). They have been open only a month, but OH>>>such yummy yarns! I've "hidden" the bags in the trunk, so I haven't taken pictures of stash additions...I will later. My friend who we are visiting had saved an article about knitting bird nests for orphaned birds. When I went into Piedmont Yarns, they had the same article on display, a couple of samples, and had set up some "kits" to make them...at a VERY low cost! Gave the pattern for free, too. Loved it.
> 
> The pictures of the Cypress Freeway walkway are interesting because the walkway is where there used to be the Cypress Freeway. In 1989 there was an earthquake and there was a terrible freeway collapse...where there is now a walkway. The neighborhood did not want the freeway rebuilt...and they were listened to! NIce!
> 
> We are leaving Oakland today and heading to Grass Valley, CA...and then we begin to trek eastward on Saturday...making one brief stop in St. Paul. Don't know if anyone will be around that area???? Send me a PM if you will be around.


----------



## iamsam

did you walk the whole trail? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone--we went on a hike yesterday and I ended up not even turning the computer on. It was lovely to see everything growing and green for a change, with the good rain the area has had this year. Loads of flowers were blooming all over the meadow and the little river was up quite a bit. The weather wasn't too hot and we stopped and ate lunch and just had a quiet day in general. It was very, very good for me. Then we came home and got cleaned up and went to eat; I knitted a bit when we got back and slept fairly well last night for a change. I spent more time looking than taking photos but did get a few.
> 
> I hope all in need of healing are coming along, and that everyone is doing as well as possible...I'm sorry that so many of us are having troubles.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work now--will try and check in later. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## iamsam

that is excellent news gwen - it's going to be great fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> To EVERYONE who posted pictures WOW....such lovely places.
> Looking at them is like a virtual vacation for me! Thanks
> 
> *News for KAPers* I'm a little behind getting the letters out but hope to do it today. I do want yo to know there will be a slight time adjustments from the original itinerary sent to you but for a wonderful reason....Tina (owner of the Alpaca/Llama farm) is going to throw in lunch for us! She will be making a vegetable soup & salad. No extra cost either!!! This way we can enjoy the spinning demo on her deck while eating lunch, then those not dyeing yarn can shop her yarns and
> see the animals then go on to the winery while the rest of us do the yarn dyeing. I was so delighted when I spoke to her today and she offered to do this.
> 
> Well, now to get busy on the letters to everyone with committee placements, etc. You will get it by the weekend!
> 
> Hugs,
> Gwen


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> did you walk the whole trail? --- sam


We did--up to the waterfall and back (about 3.5 or 4 miles). A few other people were out there but mostly it was quiet and we could listen to the birds singing and the water flowing by.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you for sharing wonderful day with grands and Watkins Glen. I camped there with my kids in the 60's.
> Sorienna, oh how I would have liked to share that hike. I am hungering to get off the desert and hike in the mountains.
> Carol, isn't Jack London Square fun? Have a wonderful trip.
> Gwennie, how fun for KAP that you can have lunch on deck. Nice perk. Wish I could join you.


You are welcome.
You know I wish so much you could join us for lunch on the deck too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS, sorry to hear you have had some health issues. Sure hope you are recovered enough to have a wonderful trip and I think you will be seeing such a beautiful part of the world and meeting Designer will be a highlight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely day out with your GKs. Thanks for all the information.


You are welcome and it was really a joy. They were so good that I didn't get nearly as exhausted and the day was fun for me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


 :roll: :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Here's hoping this will do the trick. After I did this with my air conditioner, I got three additional years, then it gave up the ghost. It was too small for my house, so put in a new one last year. I have found that not only does the new one do a better job, but as they have made energy improvements it also costs less to run and it seems to be having a much easier job keeping the house cool on the 104 degree days. So, this may not be all bad. In the end,if this doesn't work, you may actually end up with better results and less cost with a new one.


flyty1n, I think Bulldog needs to have her DH see this one. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Are the road from me to MWS really bad??


The bridge near Joliet is down to one lane each way so traffic is really snarled up...be ready to be stopped for awhile. I took the Alternate route for #55 which is #47 North through Morris (I recognized it from last year) and that took me to #55 and then merges into #355 and then #53. Once you're on #53, you're very close to the Convention center. I think it's much easier on the weekends without all the work traffic. I just was coming through all that at rush hour which was not smart on my part.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely bbq at DDs. Lovely tuna and salad and SIL and I had a few glasses of nicely chilled rose wine.
> GS and I were playing games on his computer, we were racing Hummers around a mountainous race track, I won but only because I managed to ram him of the track. I wonder why he won't let me play again :XD:
> Lovely photos and great placemats.
> Of to bed now as I've got the WI sewing group here in the morning.
> Night night


That is too funny Purple that you rammed his car off the track. They must have so much fun with you. Have fun with the sewing group.


----------



## Spider

Good evening all. Sticky and humid and hot here today in lake country.
The antique store really warmed up and to make matters worse at the end of the day, the construction site next door had a porta potty set up and they are pretty much done with the new building and they came and emptied it and the smell was not to great on a hot and humid day. So I closed 30 minutes early. Nice to get to the house and turn the air on. I am like Betty like the house cool and comfortable. Can only take so much off.
Did get some knitting done today and did sell a beautiful old bridal quilt from Colorado and then an Irish bed linen and a cut out spread we had on our one antique bed. I will try to remember to get a picture tomorrow, she is leaving it for me to keep on the bed until the owner gets bCk from her motorcycle trip through Alaska and replace the linens.
Agree with you Cashmere when we were in Rome and other parts I was just in awe with the history and the sites. So humbling.
That baby girl is just to cute!!,
Gwen, you know how to plan a trip for everyone, I am so jealous, you will have so much fun and great food!!!!
The placemats are so nice and you will get so much use out of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That looks like a lovely place to sit and take in the wonder of nature.



Cashmeregma said:


> Great to have a wonderful corn crop and I enjoy raspberries too. Mmmmm. I've been having cherries, strawberries and blueberries.
> 
> Last night I had eggplant shanklisha (roasted eggplant in chunks with tomatoes, feta, scallions, garlic, lemon and perhaps some oil) as DIL left her phone at our house so I got DH to go with me by saying we could have dinner out. They live about 45 min. from here and I didn't feel like doing that there and back alone after all day with the grandchildren, so he did the driving and we ate outside in this small area of downtown that is like NY City. Just about 8 blocks but it is so full of life and lots of restaurants with outdoor seating. Perfect night for sitting out, really lovely just sitting there enjoying our food. Had Shanklishe and mediterranean cauliflower with tahini and enough left over for breakfast.
> 
> Since we aren't going on a vacation DH said to make reservations for 1 night in the nearby area. We will go to Watkins Glen and have a room overlooking the lake. I'm hoping to visit a LYS there. They had a great one that closed (never got there but visited online,) and I think a new one has opened. I will find out for sure. Can you believe the arrival time is 4pm and check-out is 11am. The more they charge the less time you have. Pretty soon you will arrive at midnight and leave at 9am. Rather ridiculous. I think we will show up early after shopping and just see if they have a room ready. Works sometimes. I mean if people have to be out by 11 am there must be one room cleaned before 4pm. :roll: I'll be having fun anyway in the little town checking out the stores. Will take pictures. This is the area with all the gorges, but sadly, I won't be doing any climbing like I did last time. Those photos will have to suffice.


----------



## iamsam

that was great that is was so quiet - those are the kind of hikes I like. ---sam



Sorlenna said:


> We did--up to the waterfall and back (about 3.5 or 4 miles). A few other people were out there but mostly it was quiet and we could listen to the birds singing and the water flowing by.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


Matthew is very talented


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Just caught up. I have been doing laundry and washing dishes this weekend as well as grocery shopping. I had a wonderful phone call last night as DS#1's fiancee wanted someone to eat a quick bite of dinner with. I wasn't really hungry so I just got a baked potato. It was lovely to just sit and talk with her. My son was at work and her mom had to run her sister home and she didn't want to really eat alone. I didn't mind at all since she was less than 5 minutes away when she called. I am tired so will head up to bed soon and do some knitting and reading before falling asleep. The problems that I had with my health seem to be returning but shouldn't get as bad as last February before I see the doctor. I anticipated this timing so I am not surprised. I see a specialist in 3 weeks so this is perfect timing. I am hoping the doctor will see what I am dealing with and maybe have some answers for me.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post the update on Matthew's dog drawing as well as a drawing he did in the car while we were on vacation in July.


And hope the dr can help you soon


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I'll send some pictures if the visitors that "crashed" the party tomorrow.
> Unfortunately, I had to miss the family reunion. It started pouring rain 1/2 hour before we were going to leave. My daughter went and had a great time. There are a few pictures I'll share. But most of them have family members that I'm not sure would mind having their picture on the internet. I'll share tomorrow.
> Junek


I'm sorry you had to miss the reunion.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Since the muscles in the butt are nicknamed "glutes", I'm sure that's why you got lots of pictures of behinds when you Googled "gluts"....



Lurker 2 said:


> That might have been the mix up- the word is definitely English- but my 'The Little Oxford Dictionary' inherited from my Dad- he used it for his Crossword Puzzles- but it gives no derivations. I intend to remedy that gap in my library as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> daralene - what kind of a boat was the colonial belle? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Another gorgeous day here. Yesterday was quite a mixture with a plumber here and I babysat the grandchildren, so I took them on the Colonial Belle and we went down the Erie Canal and let DH deal with the plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you have me there. The Canandaigua Lady is a steamboat but this one has no paddle. Let's see if I can get a picture and maybe you will know.
> 
> I do know it was to be brought across the country from the Pacific and would cost too much so they took it down to the Panama Canal to bring it up along the East coast and then down. I would have to get more history to know for sure but imagine like the Canandaigua Lady, she then came along the St. Lawrence Seaway to the Hudson River and then to the Erie Canal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna wrote:
We did--up to the waterfall and back (about 3.5 or 4 miles). A few other people were out there but mostly it was quiet and we could listen to the birds singing and the water flowing by.
______________________________

I know it must have been so wonderful to be by water with all the drought you suffer from.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Since the muscles in the butt are nicknamed "glutes", I'm sure that's why you got lots of pictures of behinds when you Googled "gluts"....


I have often wondered just what that term referred to! You hear it a lot in American "infomercials" for exercise equipment.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Since the muscles in the butt are nicknamed "glutes", I'm sure that's why you got lots of pictures of behinds when you Googled "gluts"....


Yes, that is exactly why. I just had to laugh. It really was funny all those cheeks side by side. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have often wondered just what that term referred to! You hear it a lot in American "infomercials" for exercise equipment.


You are now one very informed New Zealander, however, I am not sure you will ever get to use this tidbit of info. :XD:

I have heard the term glut, such as glut of information...meaning too much, or gluttony, which needs no explanation. Had never heard it used as gluts. Now I am one informed Canadian.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You are now one very informed New Zealander, however, I am not sure you will ever get to use this tidbit of info. :XD:
> 
> I have heard the term glut, such as glut of information...meaning too much, or gluttony, which needs no explanation.


 :lol: :wink: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You are now one very informed New Zealander, however, I am not sure you will ever get to use this tidbit of info. :XD:
> 
> I have heard the term glut, such as glut of information...meaning too much, or gluttony, which needs no explanation.


So you are an American learning English, English!

Correction, Canadian!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Signing off for the night. Going to get some fruit and see if I can find a movie. Really enjoyed watching a documentary about The Manor where people recreated Edwardian Society. So interesting to see how the divisions created such rifts and it truly was unjust. Of course the wealthy seemed to feel it worked perfectly and those before were sort of ok unless they fell into disfavor. Still I do love movies about that time. Strange how the wife who became the Lady of the house was an Emergency Room Doctor and she gradually came to love spending her whole day choosing the clothes she would wear for each meal and what brooch went best or what hat to wear. Her son said her mind had gone to mush.


----------



## RookieRetiree

aka - gluteus maximus!! Glutes or gluts for short.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have often wondered just what that term referred to! You hear it a lot in American "infomercials" for exercise equipment.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> aka - gluteus maximus!! Glutes or gluts for short.


Ah!


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma said:


> Signing off for the night. Going to get some fruit and see if I can find a movie. Really enjoyed watching a documentary about The Manor where people recreated Edwardian Society. So interesting to see how the divisions created such rifts and it truly was unjust. Of course the wealthy seemed to feel it worked perfectly and those before were sort of ok unless they fell into disfavor. Still I do love movies about that time. Strange how the wife who became the Lady of the house was an Emergency Room Doctor and she gradually came to love spending her whole day choosing the clothes she would wear for each meal and what brooch went best or what hat to wear. Her son said her mind had gone to mush.


It was a good series from the family's viewpoint, but I found the staff were not realistic at all. They seemed not to realise how harsh life was for people who were in other occupations. The best part I thought was the chef, and his joke was fantastic.


----------



## jheiens

Tim did 2 therapy sessions this morning; I did a couple of loads of laundry and started another batch of bread and butter pickles this afternoon after we got home--will probably amount to another 8-9 quarts when I can them tomorrow.

We picked up two of the largest cantaloupes yesterday at the local grocery. When I cleaned one for dinner tonight, it was so sweet and delicious, I nearly drooled. It really perked up the meal of leftovers.

The squares are getting to be too large to work on away from home where I can spread them out on the dining room table. Have nearly one-half of them joined up for the first of the larger afghans. I'm expecting to have 2 large ones and a smaller/shorter throw-sized one because y'all shared so many. The edging looks like it could be an interesting job. Your squares are so pretty. You did beautiful work, knitters! Thanks to y'all, these will be so nice AND warm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> To EVERYONE who posted pictures WOW....such lovely places.
> Looking at them is like a virtual vacation for me! Thanks
> 
> *News for KAPers* I'm a little behind getting the letters out but hope to do it today. I do want yo to know there will be a slight time adjustments from the original itinerary sent to you but for a wonderful reason....Tina (owner of the Alpaca/Llama farm) is going to throw in lunch for us! She will be making a vegetable soup & salad. No extra cost either!!! This way we can enjoy the spinning demo on her deck while eating lunch, then those not dyeing yarn can shop her yarns and
> see the animals then go on to the winery while the rest of us do the yarn dyeing. I was so delighted when I spoke to her today and she offered to do this.
> 
> Well, now to get busy on the letters to everyone with committee placements, etc. You will get it by the weekend!
> 
> Hugs,
> Gwen


~~~I got my letter, Gwen. Thanks! Full of info...you are SO organized! So looking forward to October! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> what are you going to knit with your new stash? sounds like you are having a good time - why the room change? do you have any more yarn shops to visit? come home safe now - you hear? --- sam


~~~At the moment I am making Baby Bags filled with balls, booties, and bibs. "I" have 2 babies due - 1 any day now, and another in about 4 weeks. I'll send pics when I get the items done...balls & bibs are done...booties yet to do, Used part of new stash for one of the bags.

We needed the room change for handicapped facilities. Well worth the wait! I am hoping to find a yarn shop here in Grass Valley, and perhaps along the way home. I know for sure there are some in Minneapolis/St Paul. The question is....will DH give me enough time to visit? We will be close to home and I can hear him already....."gotta go! gotta' get home!" :lol: :lol: 
I'll keep y'all updated. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Too bad you then can't head south to Ohio for the KAP! You are going to have such a wonderful time though! Enjoy!


TNS said:


> Thanks Lurker, and yes, we're going Virgin Atlantic to Vancouver, but DH will fly us to England at the start. We have also got a couple of internal flights, to/ from Port Hardy at the north of Vancouver island, seaplane to Great Bear lodge, and at the end Calgary back to Vancouver. Good job I enjoy flights! DH will be doing most of the driving in the Rockies so I can just sit back take in the views and relax, I hope.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmmmmm....that is sad.....will pray it doesn't work log and you'll still get a new unit! Really push the fact that it would more energy efficient. If it is too small for the house you are bound to be using too much energy to run it. 


Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is just what I said! (just different words) Really push the energy efficiency Betty.


flyty1n said:


> Here's hoping this will do the trick. After I did this with my air conditioner, I got three additional years, then it gave up the ghost. It was too small for my house, so put in a new one last year. I have found that not only does the new one do a better job, but as they have made energy improvements it also costs less to run and it seems to be having a much easier job keeping the house cool on the 104 degree days. So, this may not be all bad. In the end,if this doesn't work, you may actually end up with better results and less cost with a new one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Spider; wish you were able to come.


Spider said:


> Good evening all. Sticky and humid and hot here today in lake country.
> The antique store really warmed up and to make matters worse at the end of the day, the construction site next door had a porta potty set up and they are pretty much done with the new building and they came and emptied it and the smell was not to great on a hot and humid day. So I closed 30 minutes early. Nice to get to the house and turn the air on. I am like Betty like the house cool and comfortable. Can only take so much off.
> Did get some knitting done today and did sell a beautiful old bridal quilt from Colorado and then an Irish bed linen and a cut out spread we had on our one antique bed. I will try to remember to get a picture tomorrow, she is leaving it for me to keep on the bed until the owner gets bCk from her motorcycle trip through Alaska and replace the linens.
> Agree with you Cashmere when we were in Rome and other parts I was just in awe with the history and the sites. So humbling.
> That baby girl is just to cute!!,
> Gwen, you know how to plan a trip for everyone, I am so jealous, you will have so much fun and great food!!!!
> The placemats are so nice and you will get so much use out of them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


Nice placemats! Colors are very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I believe it is the largest muscle in the body too but don't quote me.


RookieRetiree said:


> aka - gluteus maximus!! Glutes or gluts for short.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mmmmm cantatoupes....you have me drooling now.


jheiens said:


> Tim did 2 therapy sessions this morning; I did a couple of loads of laundry and started another batch of bread and butter pickles this afternoon after we got home--will probably amount to another 8-9 quarts when I can them tomorrow.
> 
> We picked up two of the largest cantaloupes yesterday at the local grocery. When I cleaned one for dinner tonight, it was so sweet and delicious, I nearly drooled. It really perked up the meal of leftovers.
> 
> The squares are getting to be too large to work on away from home where I can spread them out on the dining room table. Have nearly one-half of them joined up for the first of the larger afghans. I'm expecting to have 2 large ones and a smaller/shorter throw-sized one because y'all shared so many. The edging looks like it could be an interesting job. Your squares are so pretty. You did beautiful work, knitters! Thanks to y'all, these will be so nice AND warm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> that is excellent news gwen - it's going to be great fun. --- sam


Must agree with Sam, excellent news.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Carol....I'm trying to be organized. right now if you saw my craft room you'd think I was far from organized.....total mess...LOL...


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I got my letter, Gwen. Thanks! Full of info...you are SO organized! So looking forward to October! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

10:20pm and I have caught up. 

Finished and posted my Panda Hat last night and I have started another hat tonight, thinking I could get it finished tomorrow after work. It is another cute one.

Work is going well and I am still happy to be there. Supposed to be off tomorrow but I took a shift for someone. 

I am tired so I am off to bed now. Prayers for those who are in need of them. Hugs to all and Happy Knitting everyone.

Check in tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*KAP Update* Everyone has been sent letter about their KAP registration and should have received it by now or shortly will. If there are any problems PLEASE let me know via my email address or call me.

You should be hearing from your food committee chairperson and from your class instructor if you are taking one of the classes at the Sit & Knit. Please be patient; they will contact you. Being retired I have a little more time than some to attend to this.

A HUGE thank you also to those acting as either a chairperson or a teacher and in some cases both. You are the BEST!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have often wondered just what that term referred to! You hear it a lot in American "infomercials" for exercise equipment.


There's "gluts" and there's "glutes"-- and both have been explained and probably no relation. Glutes is short for gluteus maximus which, along with a couple other glute muscles, makes up our butt. Glutes is like glue in pronunciation while glut is short, like up but with a t.


----------



## Spider

Wish I could come, it would be so fun. I think there would be lots of stories and laughter. Laughter is so good for the soul. A bond is made that is so special. It seems that all of is in one way or another have had something to overcome and we have all helped sometimes without even knowing each other get through a sad day.
Sam leading us and carrying the bubble wrap and giving out all the great recipes we will get by.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry about the phone. My DH dropped his last one in the lake while leaning out of the boat in 120 ft of water. He replaced that with an I phone so I take that away from him when he gets in the boat.


I'm sorry about the phones.
That is why we spent big bucks for a life proof case for ours. Now we don't have to worry about dropping it in a puddle or getting soaked when we are camping. You can also get what is called an Otter Box Defender case for it. My DSIL dropped hers in the toilet at the campground one year! At least it was at the shower house and a flush toilet, instead of a pit toilet!


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Hopefully the antibiotics will start doing their job and he can get back on track, hospitals are always the bedt place to pick up infections.
> I put the beads on one at a time so the do have to come of one at a time.my friend strings her beads,great if you have to unpick but to much work stringing them and moving them down the yarn as you knit
> glad to hear that your daughter is doing well


I think I missed Colin being sick. I will add him to my prayers.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo of Serena... funny face


She is such a pretty baby!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

not totally caught up but best I can do right now. Was gone from 7 this morning until 8 tonight, getting too old for this stuff. Had training on Medicare in Lawrence, nearly 2 hrs away. Learned LOTS, good teacher. She and another state lady asked me to have lunch with them since I was the only one there from Manhattan. We ate at a Cajun place, really great fries. Stopped on Topeka to shop for a couple things, then supper at Red Lobster! Wish there was one in my town! This morning the 9 miles out of Manhattan to the Interstate had horrible-- fog and misty rain. Thank heavens the Interstate was clear.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have had an email from KatyNora and 4 of us are meeting here in London next Tuesday.
> 
> Today we are going over to my DDs to help them christen their new BBQ.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photo.....


Beautiful pictures. The flowers look like they have faces on them!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a productive year- presumably you sell a lot? I can recall what 60 lbs honey looks like- because for a long time that was our annual rent for the land for some beehives at Rotokawa- Getting inundated by wasps is a prospect to be avoided by any means- they got introduced here some how- and now cover the whole country. Although possibly because of the drought I don't recall many last summer.
> I have had an eventful couple of days- thought I had some of the symptoms of stroke- the Healthline nurse agreed with me and insisted she call an ambulance- the Paramedics agreed and took me to Middlemore Hospital- where after a lengthy wait I was admitted over night (Sunday) had a CAT scan and chest exray- but all proved there was no major problem (thank goodness) Saw my nephew Paul who works as an Orderly there, twice- which was good- got ferried around by wheelchair, and got a ride home with a friend. It was rather a worry at first - more over how on earth to have little Ringo looked after.
> However as the say from every ill comes some good fortune- the neighbour in front who has not been talking for nearly a year- was in tears when she saw the ambulance, and was very contrite that I had not felt able to ask her for help (she volunteers for the St John Ambulance Service) she was the only person I could think of logically who might be able easily to get the spare key, to let Ringo out when he needed and to give him his supper. I am mightily relieved that we are on the path to solving the problem we had.
> The little boy was so pleased to see me after such a long wait- and is now right at my feet.
> You are all so many pages ahead of me- over ten- that I will read, but probably post little- or it will be Lurker solid for pages, as so many of you are already asleep- or as America- heading that way soon!


Julie, I am so glad that it was no more than a scare, and not anything to worry about. We need you in good health! You are in my prayers nightly. 
Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I am so glad that it was no more than a scare, and not anything to worry about. We need you in good health! You are in my prayers nightly.
> Tami


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sandy said:


> Here are some sunset photos tonight.


Beautiful sunset!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*SAM if you are up please check your email. I need some info from you please. *


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 35 finished. DH has taken tomorrow and the weekend off, as we are to have nice weather, and not to hot temperatures. We are headed to our favorite train watching town. Hey Sam! We are headed your way! Should be in Deshler tomorrow afternoon/evening until sometime Sunday if you get a chance.

Hopefully we will have internet, so maybe I can catch up before the new KPTP gets started. Eh, maybe not! Not with 90 pages already.

Hugs and prayers for all

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Still more KAP news* Just found out that the day we will be visiting the Stoney Ridge Winery they have a special even going on...I copied this from their website. We should be getting there from the Alpaca farm around 4.....some of you may go there sooner if you aren't doing the yarn dyeing.

Saturday, October 4th 4:00pm - 7:00 pm: Chili Cook-Off & Bake Sale
Do you have a great family recipe? Prizes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd places. FREE EVENT! Stoney Ridge customers are the Judge! Featuring Music by: Rockbridge Crossing


----------



## Gweniepooh

Calling it a night...I'm pooped! Hugs and prayers for all. TTYL


----------



## Marikayknits

Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Why not just post the link to the page? I went and looked at the pics--looks like a great time!


~~~don't know how to do that.... :?


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Kaye!


~~~Much belated.... :| but still very hearty b'day greetings, Kaye! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Stool softner, I had to use those for a short time after my surgery last year as I had the same issues from the pain meds.


She's on them- and feeling more comfortable today as well, well in the few minutes I have seen her for. David is here and I have the car for the first day this week so have been out shopping and doing the washing at Maryanne's place- our washing machine has gone for a holiday and the lcoal Laundromat has closed so took some of the washing over to Maryanne's to do. Have lovely warm weather today and tomorrow so I will go back and do a couple more loads tonight before it cools down again. 
Maryanne was up between the washing and shopping but is sleeping again. She has always slept a lot (even as a baby she needed to be woken up) so now she is worsse than ever. Did say that the pain is less- only when she moves.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> It really was Rookie. I was so surprised as I could never keep up with them, but they are so grown-up now and never had a second of apprehension. Having all 3 alone is a real feat around water. Wouldn't do it in a swimming area but knew that they would stay right with me and old enough to not climb up on railings, thank goodness.


Wonder if I should have some idea of their ages? Not sure whether you have told us their ages at some time but I sure can't think of them.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Great to have a wonderful corn crop and I enjoy raspberries too. Mmmmm. I've been having cherries, strawberries and blueberries.
> 
> Last night I had eggplant shanklisha (roasted eggplant in chunks with tomatoes, feta, scallions, garlic, lemon and perhaps some oil) as DIL left her phone at our house so I got DH to go with me by saying we could have dinner out. They live about 45 min. from here and I didn't feel like doing that there and back alone after all day with the grandchildren, so he did the driving and we ate outside in this small area of downtown that is like NY City. Just about 8 blocks but it is so full of life and lots of restaurants with outdoor seating. Perfect night for sitting out, really lovely just sitting there enjoying our food. Had Shanklishe and mediterranean cauliflower with tahini and enough left over for breakfast.
> 
> Since we aren't going on a vacation DH said to make reservations for 1 night in the nearby area. We will go to Watkins Glen and have a room overlooking the lake. I'm hoping to visit a LYS there. They had a great one that closed (never got there but visited online,) and I think a new one has opened. I will find out for sure. Can you believe the arrival time is 4pm and check-out is 11am. The more they charge the less time you have. Pretty soon you will arrive at midnight and leave at 9am. Rather ridiculous. I think we will show up early after shopping and just see if they have a room ready. Works sometimes. I mean if people have to be out by 11 am there must be one room cleaned before 4pm. :roll: I'll be having fun anyway in the little town checking out the stores. Will take pictures. This is the area with all the gorges, but sadly, I won't be doing any climbing like I did last time. Those photos will have to suffice.


Lovley looking area- I love waterfalls.
Here normal checkout time is 10am and in 2pm. Often you can get in earlier though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


Wilco


----------



## Lurker 2

I am fast becoming the new Gwennie- blame it on the computer!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow!- we have a shop a bit like the sock one- but it is in Hokitika on the Westcoast of the South Island- so a bit inaccessible- I must see if I can copy an image from her website!


Guess where has just gone high on my list of things to see in November? I was drolling at the photo and now I can droll with a chance of getting to see something similar!
Here is their facebook link http://www.facebook.com/Sockworldhoktika


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Guess where has just gone high on my list of things to see in November? I was drolling at the photo and now I can droll with a chance of getting to see something similar!
> Here is their facebook link http://www.facebook.com/Sockworldhoktika


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> To EVERYONE who posted pictures WOW....such lovely places.
> Looking at them is like a virtual vacation for me! Thanks
> 
> *News for KAPers* I'm a little behind getting the letters out but hope to do it today. I do want yo to know there will be a slight time adjustments from the original itinerary sent to you but for a wonderful reason....Tina (owner of the Alpaca/Llama farm) is going to throw in lunch for us! She will be making a vegetable soup & salad. No extra cost either!!! This way we can enjoy the spinning demo on her deck while eating lunch, then those not dyeing yarn can shop her yarns and
> see the animals then go on to the winery while the rest of us do the yarn dyeing. I was so delighted when I spoke to her today and she offered to do this.
> 
> Well, now to get busy on the letters to everyone with committee placements, etc. You will get it by the weekend!
> 
> Hugs,
> Gwen


That is sure worth a change on itinerary for- what a wonderful to throw in. And it's not like it is get you there as you are already going there.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> You have us all beat unless we are Native Americans.
> 
> It was another whole thing to be in Rome and touch remains of buildings from the time of Christ and before or to see the Etruscan & Roman ruins throughout Germany and France. Hard for the mind to take it in.


And in Egypt as well. Can't imagine anything built today lasting any great length of time. When archaeologists try to find traces of our socities wonder if they will find anything? Well other than in the rubbish dumps which will be full of stuff.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That might have been the mix up- the word is definitely English- but my 'The Little Oxford Dictionary' inherited from my Dad- he used it for his Crossword Puzzles- but it gives no derivations. I intend to remedy that gap in my library as soon as I possibly can.


Glutton and glut could well have the same root as they have similar ideas behind them- excess food.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


Oh no- looked like your problem was sloved for you.
Know what you mean about a/c not being strong enough. We bought this house new and the a/c put in when the place was built has never been effective. One of these years I intend to add one into this room as it gets the hottest in summer and is the one used most during the day. As downstairs always stays cool other than really long spells I move downstairs, take the computer down and sleep in the lounge during the worst.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Well, sad news on the homefront, in my humble opinion. Jim talked them into checking evert=ything out before replacing the unit. They replaced the condenser and put freeon in it. It was out. Good on the pocket book, but I dont think this will do the trick. I was told when the tornado hit that the unit was not big enough for the house. Jim is not going to spend a dime if he can pay a penny! Simple fact though I do love him.


Oh no- looked like your problem was solved for you.
Know what you mean about a/c not being strong enough. We bought this house new and the a/c put in when the place was built has never been effective. One of these years I intend to add one into this room as it gets the hottest in summer and is the one used most during the day.

Just noticed my Gwennie!


----------



## darowil

pacer said:



> I am happy to see that everyone is having a lovely day. I have enjoyed reading the wonderful life stories of visiting with family and friends and just enjoying the day.
> 
> I actually do have a 3 day weekend. I am so excited. I want to visit a LYS that is only open limited hours and only 3 days a week. It should be open tomorrow and there is a farmer's market close enough to that shop so I will time my trip to do both. I can't believe how tired I am tonight. Already fighting sleep and I have to make dinner for DH and Matthew. I have already done the dirty dishes since I came home and tomorrow will be some housework and laundry. Hopefully I can do some serious knitting on Saturday.


I do hope you stop for some those 3 days, and get to enjoy some of the time off.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have often wondered just what that term referred to! You hear it a lot in American "infomercials" for exercise equipment.


Gluteal muscles are the 'correct' name, gluets is a more relaxed term!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Glutton and glut could well have the same root as they have similar ideas behind them- excess food.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Gluteal muscles are the 'correct' name, gluets is a more relaxed term!


Rookie had found something even more complex.


----------



## darowil

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


What should be so simple sometimes turns out to be complicated. Praying that the wound will recover uneventfully. Gallbladders are such a hassle for so many people- and then once they are gone we manage fine. Another part of our anatomy that we really don't need! At least it does have some purpose but few people have any problems at all from having it out.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie had found something even more complex.


THis is a general term for all if them rather the Gluteus Maximas- maximus=largest, so the largest buttock muscle.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> THis is a general term for all if them rather the Gluteus Maximas- maximus=largest, so the largest buttock muscle.


right!


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> We did--up to the waterfall and back (about 3.5 or 4 miles). A few other people were out there but mostly it was quiet and we could listen to the birds singing and the water flowing by.


That sounds lovely - good for the soul!


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS, sorry to hear you have had some health issues. Sure hope you are recovered enough to have a wonderful trip and I think you will be seeing such a beautiful part of the world and meeting Designer will be a highlight.


I'm determined to! And thankful that my issues are nothing to compare with other friends on KP. Now we all have to pray for good results on Shirley's tests; I think today is the results day....


----------



## angelam

Pup lover said:


> The placemats are reversible I made 6 3 have the maroon trim and 3 have the tan as I didn't have enough of either for all. Figured both colors are in both sides and have both colors of table cloth so should be fine.
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes for myself And mom


They are beautiful. Very professional looking!


----------



## TNS

Marikayknits said:


> I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


Sorry to hear of your tribulations, healing wishes coming over!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bettyirene who drops by Sam's table from time to time, has her birthday 8th, August not many hours left!

Happy Birthday, dear Betty Irene!


----------



## darowil

Maryanne has just come into my room and asked to be taken home after tea. She is clearly feeling better! (had been planning on going down and starting tea so see you all later as I plan to do some washing at MAryanne's).


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Bettyirene.

Ad come up You don't have to suffer consitpation due to pain pain medicines. Gives me a good laugh when this happens. Mind you it is a bit Big Brotherish. Especially when the ads that come up are for something you looked at online but unconnected in any way with KP. Like accommodation in Goulburn. Waiting for NZ ads to appear- been a bit slow on the uptake.


----------



## Normaedern

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


Prayers being sent your way,


----------



## KateB

Quick pop in here before my friend arrives and we set off for an overnight with the girls. We're going out for lunch at a fancy hotel & then having dinner and staying overnight at my friend's house in Kilmarnock. I'm as excited as a six year old going on a sleepover! (Multiply it by ten and you're not far off the mark! :roll: ) These are the "girls" I started college with in 1969 and we've been pals ever since - when we get together it's as if we revert to being 18 again.....look out Kilmarnock! :shock: 
Happy Birthday to Betty Irene and thanks to everyone for all the great photos on here recently, especially that wee doll Serena. Healing vibes to all who require them and positive thoughts to Shirley for good results from your tests today.
May not be back on here until Saturday (too busy carousing in Kilmarnock :roll so see you all on the new KTP.


----------



## Normaedern

Great! Enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Quick pop in here before my friend arrives and we set off for an overnight with the girls. We're going out for lunch at a fancy hotel & then having dinner and staying overnight at my friend's house in Kilmarnock. I'm as excited as a six year old going on a sleepover! (Multiply it by ten and you're not far off the mark! :roll: ) These are the "girls" I started college with in 1969 and we've been pals ever since - when we get together it's as if we revert to being 18 again.....look out Kilmarnock! :shock:
> Happy Birthday to Betty Irene and thanks to everyone for all the great photos on here recently, especially that wee doll Serena. Healing vibes to all who require them and positive thoughts to Shirley for good results from your tests today.
> May not be back on here until Saturday (too busy carousing in Kilmarnock :roll so see you all on the new KTP.


Wonderful! Have a good time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Have a great time, Kate!


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> What a delighful looking fawn.
> And your granson looks engrossed with the 'beach treasures'
> Once a year is so hard to see them for you. Hope you are feeling a bit better after a sleep- and stop feeling jealous of Purple!


I can remember when our beaches were covered with shells as a child, but I don't think there are many any more as I have'nt been to the beach much anymore in quite a few years and they had disappeared then. Marlark


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> It is scrambled in a good way. I like you just the way you are! Most left handed people learn to be ambidextrous. I do many things right handed and others left handed. I guess I must be scrambled as well. LOL


 :thumbup: Me too.. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

People are only going to be able to use Freon so much longer (maybe a year)...so the unit will have to be replaced sooner rather than later. My vote would be to take the "hit" to the pocketbook -- don't know if the getting the tax credits will help sway one way or another.



darowil said:


> Oh no- looked like your problem was sloved for you.
> Know what you mean about a/c not being strong enough. We bought this house new and the a/c put in when the place was built has never been effective. One of these years I intend to add one into this room as it gets the hottest in summer and is the one used most during the day. As downstairs always stays cool other than really long spells I move downstairs, take the computer down and sleep in the lounge during the worst.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think we Americans tend to abbreviate whenever we can -- abs, quads, hammies - when it comes to body muscles.



darowil said:


> Gluteal muscles are the 'correct' name, gluets is a more relaxed term!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we Americans tend to abbreviate whenever we can -- abs, quads, hammies - when it comes to body muscles.


Especially when it comes to computers- with acronyms- often incomprehensible.


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> There actually is a Grand Canyon of the East and it is Letchworth State Park in Mt. Morris, NY. We saw a Grand Canyon of Pennsylvania too, but just the signs for it. A lot of shale in the area which made for deep canyons.


There is a Grand Canyon in Hawaii on Maui I Think. It has been so long since I have been there. Marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kate - have a wonderful time with the girls...sounds like a lot of fun.

Pup Lover - really like those placemats.

I had DGS all to myself yesterday and grandpa was getting his stuff together for the fishing trip. It was his 1/2 birthday so we celebrated by decorating 1/2 the table, ate off 1/2 of a plate - had 1/2 of a banana, etc. He knew all the numbers when dividing his carrots in half, playing with 1/2 of his Switch and Go Dinosaurs, etc. It was quite fun. He got to open 1/2 (1) present before dinner and the other 1/2 after dinner. Only one more week to go where I'll have him every day - after that he'll be in kindergarten. I'll have him when DD goes on trips and other back up, but not the day to day.

Perfect timing - I got a call to come in to a company looking for someone who can figure out their pension plans, review that they are all up to latest regulations, be sure all safeguards are in place, make recommendations for changes and document the processes, procedures, etc. That's right in my wheelhouse of expertise so may check it out - it would be six month assignment and might just be a great way to re-enter the workforce. The extra income would be nice too.

The guys just headed out on the fishing trip and I'm getting ready to meet up with my sister in law at the MW stitches show - class this morning is on knitting with beads.


----------



## marlark

TNS said:


> I loved to hear from you too, Bulldog. Love Gwenie's idea of a key! I'm the opposite, and am usually too hot whilst DH is feeling the cold, but we don't usually get anything like these extremes in temperature.
> Sorry to hear about Marianne's fall, and hope she's not too bruised and sore by now.


when I was taking care of my girlfriend's father he wanted the temperature arundd 80 ,but I had difficulty breathing and would have to prop the door open to provide adequate ventilation as it would seem like there was not enough oxygen in the air. Now it seems that I need it up high like that or I ache terribly. Marlark


----------



## marlark

TNS said:


> I loved to hear from you too, Bulldog. Love Gwenie's idea of a key! I'm the opposite, and am usually too hot whilst DH is feeling the cold, but we don't usually get anything like these extremes in temperature.
> Sorry to hear about Marianne's fall, and hope she's not too bruised and sore by now.


when I was taking care of my girlfriend's father he wanted the temperature around 80 ,but I had difficulty breathing and would have to prop the door open to provide adequate ventilation as it would seem like there was not enough oxygen in the air. Now it seems that I need it up high like that or I ache terribly. Marlark


----------



## jheiens

Happy birthday, Bettyirene. 

Hope it is a lovely one for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - have a wonderful time with the girls...sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Pup Lover - really like those placemats.
> 
> I had DGS all to myself yesterday and grandpa was getting his stuff together for the fishing trip. It was his 1/2 birthday so we celebrated by decorating 1/2 the table, ate off 1/2 of a plate - had 1/2 of a banana, etc. He knew all the numbers when dividing his carrots in half, playing with 1/2 of his Switch and Go Dinosaurs, etc. It was quite fun. He got to open 1/2 (1) present before dinner and the other 1/2 after dinner. Only one more week to go where I'll have him every day - after that he'll be in kindergarten. I'll have him when DD goes on trips and other back up, but not the day to day.
> 
> Perfect timing - I got a call to come in to a company looking for someone who can figure out their pension plans, review that they are all up to latest regulations, be sure all safeguards are in place, make recommendations for changes and document the processes, procedures, etc. That's right in my wheelhouse of expertise so may check it out - it would be six month assignment and might just be a great way to re-enter the workforce. The extra income would be nice too.
> 
> The guys just headed out on the fishing trip and I'm getting ready to meet up with my sister in law at the MW stitches show - class this morning is on knitting with beads.


That sounds great fun and great news about work prospects
:thumbup:


----------



## marlark

Cashmeregma said:


> You are now one very informed New Zealander, however, I am not sure you will ever get to use this tidbit of info. :XD:
> 
> I have heard the term glut, such as glut of information...meaning too much, or gluttony, which needs no explanation. Had never heard it used as gluts. Now I am one informed Canadian.


In biblical area according to the old testament any fruit on the edges of the landowners property and any that fell to the ground during or after harvest was to be left for gleaners to provide access and provision for the poor, the widow and the fatherless children. Marlark.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Marikayknits said:


> I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


Woman, you got a ton of prayers coming! How awful for you but you know this bunch is already at work on the prayers. Please get better fast. It is so good to hear from you!


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> And in Egypt as well. Can't imagine anything built today lasting any great length of time. When archaeologists try to find traces of our socities wonder if they will find anything? Well other than in the rubbish dumps which will be full of stuff.


Even all the literature will be gone as it's 
published on the internet. MJW


----------



## marlark

darowil said:


> And in Egypt as well. Can't imagine anything built today lasting any great length of time. When archaeologists try to find traces of our socities wonder if they will find anything? Well other than in the rubbish dumps which will be full of stuff.


Even all the literature will be gone as it's 
published on the internet. MJW


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday, Bettyirene.
> 
> Hope it is a lovely one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto that wish. And many more.


----------



## angelam

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


So sorry to hear of your health problems. Hope they manage to get the wound infection under control and you're on the road to recovery very soon.


----------



## jknappva

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


Oh my dear, it never rains but pours at times. I will definitely add you to my prayers. Hopefully, you wil still heal in time to attend the KAP!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And in Egypt as well. Can't imagine anything built today lasting any great length of time. When archaeologists try to find traces of our socities wonder if they will find anything? Well other than in the rubbish dumps which will be full of stuff.


Probably the only things left in the dumps will be indestructible plastic bottles!!
Junek'


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we Americans tend to abbreviate whenever we can -- abs, quads, hammies - when it comes to body muscles.


We use the same terms here, Often hear of a footballer doing a hammie


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> THis is a general term for all if them rather the Gluteus Maximas- maximus=largest, so the largest buttock muscle.


Or you might be like Sam and I: noassatall!!
Junek


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Quick pop in here before my friend arrives and we set off for an overnight with the girls. We're going out for lunch at a fancy hotel & then having dinner and staying overnight at my friend's house in Kilmarnock. I'm as excited as a six year old going on a sleepover! (Multiply it by ten and you're not far off the mark! :roll: ) These are the "girls" I started college with in 1969 and we've been pals ever since - when we get together it's as if we revert to being 18 again.....look out Kilmarnock! :shock:
> Happy Birthday to Betty Irene and thanks to everyone for all the great photos on here recently, especially that wee doll Serena. Healing vibes to all who require them and positive thoughts to Shirley for good results from your tests today.
> May not be back on here until Saturday (too busy carousing in Kilmarnock :roll so see you all on the new KTP.


Is Kilmarnock ready for this??!! Have a good time!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Bettyirene who drops by Sam's table from time to time, has her birthday 8th, August not many hours left!
> 
> Happy Birthday, dear Betty Irene!


Happy birthday, BettyIrene. Hope you stop by long enough to see the birthday greetings!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Quick pop in here before my friend arrives and we set off for an overnight with the girls. We're going out for lunch at a fancy hotel & then having dinner and staying overnight at my friend's house in Kilmarnock. I'm as excited as a six year old going on a sleepover! (Multiply it by ten and you're not far off the mark! :roll: ) These are the "girls" I started college with in 1969 and we've been pals ever since - when we get together it's as if we revert to being 18 again.....look out Kilmarnock! :shock:
> Happy Birthday to Betty Irene and thanks to everyone for all the great photos on here recently, especially that wee doll Serena. Healing vibes to all who require them and positive thoughts to Shirley for good results from your tests today.
> May not be back on here until Saturday (too busy carousing in Kilmarnock :roll so see you all on the new KTP.


I know you'll have a wonderful time!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed the bit about your cell phone, first time I read this, Rookie- NOT good.


Ditto....


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Probably the only things left in the dumps will be indestructible plastic bottles!!
> Junek'


And metal etc from recent decades-most now is recycled but that is relatively new. And plastic bags (not that we get so many now as we don't get bags att eh supermarket and places that do give bags have biodegradable ones normally now (whether they are actualy any better for the environment I don't know but they won't be around for the archaeologists to examine).


----------



## darowil

MAryanne is back at her place. Hopefully she willl be OK but she wanted to go and that is a good indication that she is feeling better. A friend will there for tomorrow night and David needs to take a lot of her stuff over tomorrow so she will have people around. So she will have someone with her for most of the time till Sunday by which time she should be fine. And she hasn't needed any of the stronger pain killers so I don't need to feel nasty for discouraging them.
And now to shut down for th enight. See you all in the morning, most likely on the new TP


----------



## marlark

I've been up since 2:30 am and catching up with you all.
Yesterday was at the senior ctr. Every one was cranky and
confused. Some had gone on trip to the Farmers Market, but I was too late and too tired anyway. I have noticed a upturn in my energy level and my endurance lately, a small but welcome improvement as I have been able to prepare meals and do light housework as opposed to having to hold on to the sink for support and not being able to dress and put on make-up without breaking it into segments. A breakthrough in being able to make headway into getting rid of the refuse and clutter also is helping my emotional outlook as well. Today a trip with scooter to the Gene Autry Museum and a prayer that the traffic does not preclude getting back by 3:30 when the bus makes the last run. Otherwise I have to call a taxi and wait until one with a lift or ramp is available. I am told that there is an exhibit of Indian artifact and culture which should be interesting. I am also having decreased pain and swelling in my hand with resulting decrease in neuropathy so may be turning the corner on that as well as I was able to knit on the dish cloths as well. Bye for now. Marlark


----------



## darowil

Went looking for something and this on my digest (already looked at a digest at Maryannes but not th elink sent to me and a number of them were not in the other one!) And this was not in the one I looked at first http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277579-1.html


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday BettyIrene!! Hope you have a fabulous day

MariKayKnits, keeping you in prayers for quick recovery.

Kate have a great time with your friends. I love hearing of friendships that have lasted over the years. 

Rookie, hope the job works out for you, sounds great. You and Linda have fun and learn lots! 

Darowil glad that Maryanne is at her home and feeling good! Glad that she was able to stop taking the harder pain killers. Moms usually know whats best and the nursing experience is a great help too. 

My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!

JuneK, saw the pictures of you and your DDs and GS on FB. Lovely lady with a beautiful family! Barbara is the daughter you live with correct? You all looked very happy to be together. 

Have to work a bit today, and the usual housework things. Everyone enjoy your day/evening. See you at the new TP


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!


Maryanne's script didn't have many- so she would have quickly run out at the rate she was having them in the hospital so no chance there of her having enough to get addicted to


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Maryanne has just come into my room and asked to be taken home after tea. She is clearly feeling better! (had been planning on going down and starting tea so see you all later as I plan to do some washing at MAryanne's).


Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar

Yay, I am caught up. Sorry I didnt post much, was just skimming through. Love all the photos of scenery that have been posted the last few days. I had a laugh along reading all about glut and glute etc. LOL. 
It is 11.30pm here and I MUST get to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - have a wonderful time with the girls...sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Pup Lover - really like those placemats.
> 
> I had DGS all to myself yesterday and grandpa was getting his stuff together for the fishing trip. It was his 1/2 birthday so we celebrated by decorating 1/2 the table, ate off 1/2 of a plate - had 1/2 of a banana, etc. He knew all the numbers when dividing his carrots in half, playing with 1/2 of his Switch and Go Dinosaurs, etc. It was quite fun. He got to open 1/2 (1) present before dinner and the other 1/2 after dinner. Only one more week to go where I'll have him every day - after that he'll be in kindergarten. I'll have him when DD goes on trips and other back up, but not the day to day.
> 
> Perfect timing - I got a call to come in to a company looking for someone who can figure out their pension plans, review that they are all up to latest regulations, be sure all safeguards are in place, make recommendations for changes and document the processes, procedures, etc. That's right in my wheelhouse of expertise so may check it out - it would be six month assignment and might just be a great way to re-enter the workforce. The extra income would be nice too.
> 
> The guys just headed out on the fishing trip and I'm getting ready to meet up with my sister in law at the MW stitches show - class this morning is on knitting with beads.


will you become 1/2aRetiree perhaps? Seriously Rookie, congratulations hopefully will be in order for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We use the same terms here, Often hear of a footballer doing a hammie


I've always felt the Aussie-ism was more to do with the 'ie' at the end, compared with what I hear over here!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday, BettyIrene. Hope you stop by long enough to see the birthday greetings!
> Junek


On a serious note- I did also PM, her and she sent thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

marlark said:


> I've been up since 2:30 am and catching up with you all.
> Yesterday was at the senior ctr. Every one was cranky and
> confused. Some had gone on trip to the Farmers Market, but I was too late and too tired anyway. I have noticed a upturn in my energy level and my endurance lately, a small but welcome improvement as I have been able to prepare meals and do light housework as opposed to having to hold on to the sink for support and not being able to dress and put on make-up without breaking it into segments. A breakthrough in being able to make headway into getting rid of the refuse and clutter also is helping my emotional outlook as well. Today a trip with scooter to the Gene Autry Museum and a prayer that the traffic does not preclude getting back by 3:30 when the bus makes the last run. Otherwise I have to call a taxi and wait until one with a lift or ramp is available. I am told that there is an exhibit of Indian artifact and culture which should be interesting. I am also having decreased pain and swelling in my hand with resulting decrease in neuropathy so may be turning the corner on that as well as I was able to knit on the dish cloths as well. Bye for now. Marlark


My goodness, Marge that is all sounding hopeful! Especially increase in enthusiasm, and decrease in pain!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bother! another jLurkaGwennie


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I've always felt the Aussie-ism was more to do with the 'ie' at the end, compared with what I hear over here!


But we say abs and quads with no 'ie'. We do though often add an e sound to the and of a word or name


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday BettyIrene!! Hope you have a fabulous day
> 
> MariKayKnits, keeping you in prayers for quick recovery.
> 
> Kate have a great time with your friends. I love hearing of friendships that have lasted over the years.
> 
> Rookie, hope the job works out for you, sounds great. You and Linda have fun and learn lots!
> 
> Darowil glad that Maryanne is at her home and feeling good! Glad that she was able to stop taking the harder pain killers. Moms usually know whats best and the nursing experience is a great help too.
> 
> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!
> 
> JuneK, saw the pictures of you and your DDs and GS on FB. Lovely lady with a beautiful family! Barbara is the daughter you live with correct? You all looked very happy to be together.
> 
> Have to work a bit today, and the usual housework things. Everyone enjoy your day/evening. See you at the new TP


Thinking of over-prescribing I now have 6 bottles of Lactulose- can't stand the stuff- it is so sweet- I force it down when I must! was too embarassed to point out how much I still had at home. Oh well...


----------



## Southern Gal

Pup lover said:


> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!
> 
> i had both my hands done at the same time, went to a wonderful micro hand surgeon in big city, people come from far and wide to see him. brilliant surgeon, looks like a dorky nerd though, i had no problems taking care of myself with both hands and did the PT. oh what a relief to get them done, i was so tired of the numbness and pain.
> we are well into (finally after all the ups and downs) summer here in the south, oh the humidity. i just let my hair frizz.
> speaking of hair, gwennie, love love you hair on your avatar. love the length, love the color.
> i have enjoyed the scenic pics of everyones trips.
> i have been reading along, just not saying anything, to tired and busy, yesterday, i worked here, off and on, saw and talked to no one all day, till bj came in. loved it. just me and the critters.
> today, i am headed first to find some material or lace to add some length to a top i got at the Goodwill. love it, and so did everyone else, but it bugs me because i want my gut covered. so with all the styles out there i am gonna add to it. then i am out to spend a few hrs with dad, i am just waiting till i know he is done with breakfast and is back in his room. we just watch westerns on tv and the birds at his feeders. i just put his and moms anniversary announcement in the paper the other day, this will be 63 yrs for them. i was thinking, mom goes every day and has a meal there with him, how after that many yrs, how hard it is not to be with your mate like you always have been. i know when bj is gone its like i am always waiting for him to get here. the few times either of us has been in the hosp. we usually stay there,cause we don't rest when were at home anyway, just pop in to let maddi out. dad is still doing well, thank you God, he is just looking some weight, so they are giving him protein stuff. but lands, he still has as much strength in his hands as always, i was aggrivating him last time i was t here and he told me to stop and i jiggled his chair one more time, and wow, lightning quick he nabbed me and pinched me. sooooooooooo i stopped. :shock:
> hi everyone, i miss talking with you, but we all know this takes a big chunk of your time. one day...........
> jules are you still going to see Fale?


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!
> 
> i had both my hands done at the same time, went to a wonderful micro hand surgeon in big city, people come from far and wide to see him. brilliant surgeon, looks like a dorky nerd though, i had no problems taking care of myself with both hands and did the PT. oh what a relief to get them done, i was so tired of the numbness and pain.
> we are well into (finally after all the ups and downs) summer here in the south, oh the humidity. i just let my hair frizz.
> speaking of hair, gwennie, love love you hair on your avatar. love the length, love the color.
> i have enjoyed the scenic pics of everyones trips.
> i have been reading along, just not saying anything, to tired and busy, yesterday, i worked here, off and on, saw and talked to no one all day, till bj came in. loved it. just me and the critters.
> today, i am headed first to find some material or lace to add some length to a top i got at the Goodwill. love it, and so did everyone else, but it bugs me because i want my gut covered. so with all the styles out there i am gonna add to it. then i am out to spend a few hrs with dad, i am just waiting till i know he is done with breakfast and is back in his room. we just watch westerns on tv and the birds at his feeders. i just put his and moms anniversary announcement in the paper the other day, this will be 63 yrs for them. i was thinking, mom goes every day and has a meal there with him, how after that many yrs, how hard it is not to be with your mate like you always have been. i know when bj is gone its like i am always waiting for him to get here. the few times either of us has been in the hosp. we usually stay there,cause we don't rest when were at home anyway, just pop in to let maddi out. dad is still doing well, thank you God, he is just looking some weight, so they are giving him protein stuff. but lands, he still has as much strength in his hands as always, i was aggrivating him last time i was t here and he told me to stop and i jiggled his chair one more time, and wow, lightning quick he nabbed me and pinched me. sooooooooooo i stopped. :shock:
> hi everyone, i miss talking with you, but we all know this takes a big chunk of your time. one day...........
> jules are you still going to see Fale?
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely, Donna to see you again!
> I surely hope Lupe will not manage to block my seeing him- I go over for three weeks as of 1st October- but deliberately am staying well away from the family- no way am I prepared to become beholden to that 'lady'- if she does refuse me access I will have a pretty cast iron case for the Guardianship Tribunal which handles concerns about the elderly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But we say abs and quads with no 'ie'. We do though often add an e sound to the and of a word or name


it is a noticeable Aussie-ism!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

It is supposed to be good weather coming- but the Rain is POURING down - the South has had snow down to Sea level the last day or so- and of course just as Lambing had started. Dunedin was worst affected. Canadians would laugh if they had seen the light coating that brought everyone to a slithery stand still! But most are silly, and don't carry chains.

My towels on the line must be saturated- I'll have to bring them in when it is daylight, spin them and hang them out again.


----------



## sassafras123

Malark, so happy things are improving for you.
Really tired, didn't even take Maya for walk.


----------



## pacer

Up at my usual time so I read a chapter of a book that I am reading and then knit a pair of mittens for a 4-5 year old size and then took a shower. Played around on the computer for a short bit and now taking the boys out to lunch. I will finish dishes and get laundry going later today. I plan on visiting a yarn shop with limited hours and a farmers' market today as well. This is my day off so I am doing things that I want to do (except the house work). 

Happy Birthday to Betty Irene. May the blessings be many.

Off to have fun now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marikayknit I am so sorry you've been through so much lately. Prayers definitely going up for you for a quick healing and a calmer life overall. We will miss you at the KAP and hope you can make a future one. Take care of yourself.


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh

uh-huh....I told you it was the computer....LOL.....


Lurker 2 said:


> I am fast becoming the new Gwennie- blame it on the computer!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I KNOW....I was flabbergasted when she said she wanted to do that for us. I'm going to bring the disposable bowls, utensils & paper products for her. She is such nice person to work with.


darowil said:


> That is sure worth a change on itinerary for- what a wonderful to throw in. And it's not like it is get you there as you are already going there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday BettyIrene!


Lurker 2 said:


> Bettyirene who drops by Sam's table from time to time, has her birthday 8th, August not many hours left!
> 
> Happy Birthday, dear Betty Irene!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh what fun you are going to have! Be safe and don't do anything I wouldn't do.....(boy does that give you a LOT of leeway! ROFL)


KateB said:


> Quick pop in here before my friend arrives and we set off for an overnight with the girls. We're going out for lunch at a fancy hotel & then having dinner and staying overnight at my friend's house in Kilmarnock. I'm as excited as a six year old going on a sleepover! (Multiply it by ten and you're not far off the mark! :roll: ) These are the "girls" I started college with in 1969 and we've been pals ever since - when we get together it's as if we revert to being 18 again.....look out Kilmarnock! :shock:
> Happy Birthday to Betty Irene and thanks to everyone for all the great photos on here recently, especially that wee doll Serena. Healing vibes to all who require them and positive thoughts to Shirley for good results from your tests today.
> May not be back on here until Saturday (too busy carousing in Kilmarnock :roll so see you all on the new KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> uh-huh....I told you it was the computer....LOL.....


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: [ ;-) ]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie the 1/2 birthday celebration sounds delightful! What a fun grandma you are!


RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - have a wonderful time with the girls...sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Pup Lover - really like those placemats.
> 
> I had DGS all to myself yesterday and grandpa was getting his stuff together for the fishing trip. It was his 1/2 birthday so we celebrated by decorating 1/2 the table, ate off 1/2 of a plate - had 1/2 of a banana, etc. He knew all the numbers when dividing his carrots in half, playing with 1/2 of his Switch and Go Dinosaurs, etc. It was quite fun. He got to open 1/2 (1) present before dinner and the other 1/2 after dinner. Only one more week to go where I'll have him every day - after that he'll be in kindergarten. I'll have him when DD goes on trips and other back up, but not the day to day.
> 
> Perfect timing - I got a call to come in to a company looking for someone who can figure out their pension plans, review that they are all up to latest regulations, be sure all safeguards are in place, make recommendations for changes and document the processes, procedures, etc. That's right in my wheelhouse of expertise so may check it out - it would be six month assignment and might just be a great way to re-enter the workforce. The extra income would be nice too.
> 
> The guys just headed out on the fishing trip and I'm getting ready to meet up with my sister in law at the MW stitches show - class this morning is on knitting with beads.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry about the phones.
> That is why we spent big bucks for a life proof case for ours. Now we don't have to worry about dropping it in a puddle or getting soaked when we are camping. You can also get what is called an Otter Box Defender case for it. My DSIL dropped hers in the toilet at the campground one year! At least it was at the shower house and a flush toilet, instead of a pit toilet!


He has an Otter box but that wouldn't help in 120 ft of water. :roll: 
I can swim but certainly nit that well


----------



## Gweniepooh

TTYL....have some work to do.  Sooner I get started soon I'll be done.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> MAryanne is back at her place. Hopefully she willl be OK but she wanted to go and that is a good indication that she is feeling better. A friend will there for tomorrow night and David needs to take a lot of her stuff over tomorrow so she will have people around. So she will have someone with her for most of the time till Sunday by which time she should be fine. And she hasn't needed any of the stronger pain killers so I don't need to feel nasty for discouraging them.
> And now to shut down for th enight. See you all in the morning, most likely on the new TP


Glad to hear Maryanne is better. As you say, if she wants to leave Mum and go back to her own place, then she must be feeling better. Sleep tight.


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> That sounds lovely - good for the soul!


It really was! Being a country girl stuck in the city, I tend to get a bit stir crazy without fields and trees.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Happy birthday, Bettyirene.
> 
> Hope it is a lovely one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And from me!

Kate, hope you have/had a great time with the Girls.

Marikayknits, healing energy coming your way. Surgery is bad enough without added troubles. Take it easy and mend well!

I've skimmed up to the end--always keeping you all in my thoughts.

The new project is about halfway, row-wise, but of course as the rows get longer, they take longer. I'm still pleased and at the point where I am thinking of changing the pattern up a bit...will play around with the charts and see. Need to pin it out and take a good look.


----------



## Sorlenna

marlark said:


> I have noticed a upturn in my energy level and my endurance lately, a small but welcome improvement as I have been able to prepare meals and do light housework as opposed to having to hold on to the sink for support and not being able to dress and put on make-up without breaking it into segments. A breakthrough in being able to make headway into getting rid of the refuse and clutter also is helping my emotional outlook as well. Marlark


I am happy to hear of this improvement and hope it continues.


----------



## Bonnie7591

You have been a chatty bunch lately, with all the garden stuff I can't keep up.
Kate, hope you had a great sleep over with your friends.
Marykayknits, sorry you've had so many health problems, hope the infection clears soon.
Happy birthday, BettyIrene.
Pullover, great place mats.
Rookie, good luck with the new job, you'll have to change your name if o longer a retiree, lol.
Well, must get out to the rasberry patch. We are off to a 60th birthday bash tonight for my DILs dad, should be fun.
Have a great day all.


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.

Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> It was a good series from the family's viewpoint, but I found the staff were not realistic at all. They seemed not to realise how harsh life was for people who were in other occupations. The best part I thought was the chef, and his joke was fantastic.


That is a very good point for the documentary. They really couldn't adjust to what should have been and kept trying to have their rights, which they wouldn't have had. Are you talking about the pig's head with the chef's joke??

I always thought I would have loved to live in that time but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Tim did 2 therapy sessions this morning; I did a couple of loads of laundry and started another batch of bread and butter pickles this afternoon after we got home--will probably amount to another 8-9 quarts when I can them tomorrow.
> 
> We picked up two of the largest cantaloupes yesterday at the local grocery. When I cleaned one for dinner tonight, it was so sweet and delicious, I nearly drooled. It really perked up the meal of leftovers.
> 
> The squares are getting to be too large to work on away from home where I can spread them out on the dining room table. Have nearly one-half of them joined up for the first of the larger afghans. I'm expecting to have 2 large ones and a smaller/shorter throw-sized one because y'all shared so many. The edging looks like it could be an interesting job. Your squares are so pretty. You did beautiful work, knitters! Thanks to y'all, these will be so nice AND warm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had one of the best cantaloupes I ever had when I was in Ohio last summer at mom's. Haven't had one like that here but I suppose I could go on a search.

That is so much work Joy. Wish we lived closer, I would come over and help at your place or take some home with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I got my letter, Gwen. Thanks! Full of info...you are SO organized! So looking forward to October! :thumbup:


Ditto. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a very good point for the documentary. They really couldn't adjust to what should have been and kept trying to have their rights, which they wouldn't have had. Are you talking about the pig's head with the chef's joke??
> 
> I always thought I would have loved to live in that time but now I'm not so sure.


Yes, the pig's head thing was funny as the master of the house was getting too uppity and we all know never upset the chef! All my family laughed at that.


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


Sorry to hear Jack is having a bad week. Just hope the new chemo will do some good. Keeping you all in my thoughts. Hugs. x


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday BettyIrene!! Hope you have a fabulous day
> 
> MariKayKnits, keeping you in prayers for quick recovery.
> 
> Kate have a great time with your friends. I love hearing of friendships that have lasted over the years.
> 
> Rookie, hope the job works out for you, sounds great. You and Linda have fun and learn lots!
> 
> Darowil glad that Maryanne is at her home and feeling good! Glad that she was able to stop taking the harder pain killers. Moms usually know whats best and the nursing experience is a great help too.
> 
> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!
> 
> JuneK, saw the pictures of you and your DDs and GS on FB. Lovely lady with a beautiful family! Barbara is the daughter you live with correct? You all looked very happy to be together.
> 
> Have to work a bit today, and the usual housework things. Everyone enjoy your day/evening. See you at the new TP


We were happy. Only once a year we can be together so we enjoy time together.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~At the moment I am making Baby Bags filled with balls, booties, and bibs. "I" have 2 babies due - 1 any day now, and another in about 4 weeks. I'll send pics when I get the items done...balls & bibs are done...booties yet to do, Used part of new stash for one of the bags.
> 
> We needed the room change for handicapped facilities. Well worth the wait! I am hoping to find a yarn shop here in Grass Valley, and perhaps along the way home. I know for sure there are some in Minneapolis/St Paul. The question is....will DH give me enough time to visit? We will be close to home and I can hear him already....."gotta go! gotta' get home!" :lol: :lol:
> I'll keep y'all updated. :thumbup:


So glad you were able to get the handicapped facilities. Must have been exciting to see that view as you got close to San-Francisco. Have a safe trip and just tell DH it is a lot easier to stop at the store now than to have to drive all the way back later. You sure have a lot of babies due. Congratulations. Lots of new KTP babies in the works. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I believe it is the largest muscle in the body too but don't quote me.


I will!  I'm quoting you. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
You are right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 10:20pm and I have caught up.
> 
> Finished and posted my Panda Hat last night and I have started another hat tonight, thinking I could get it finished tomorrow after work. It is another cute one.
> 
> Work is going well and I am still happy to be there. Supposed to be off tomorrow but I took a shift for someone.
> 
> I am tired so I am off to bed now. Prayers for those who are in need of them. Hugs to all and Happy Knitting everyone.
> 
> Check in tomorrow.


So glad you are still happy to be at your job and how nice of you to take someone's shift. Good to know people do that in case you ever need someone to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Wish I could come, it would be so fun. I think there would be lots of stories and laughter. Laughter is so good for the soul. A bond is made that is so special. It seems that all of is in one way or another have had something to overcome and we have all helped sometimes without even knowing each other get through a sad day.
> Sam leading us and carrying the bubble wrap and giving out all the great recipes we will get by.


Well said Spider!

I do so wish we could meet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry about the phones.
> At least it was at the shower house and a flush toilet, instead of a pit toilet!


Oh my, now there's a thought. :shock:
Even with the protective case on it, that would be a hard one to recover.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> not totally caught up but best I can do right now. Was gone from 7 this morning until 8 tonight, getting too old for this stuff. Had training on Medicare in Lawrence, nearly 2 hrs away. Learned LOTS, good teacher. She and another state lady asked me to have lunch with them since I was the only one there from Manhattan. We ate at a Cajun place, really great fries. Stopped on Topeka to shop for a couple things, then supper at Red Lobster! Wish there was one in my town! This morning the 9 miles out of Manhattan to the Interstate had horrible-- fog and misty rain. Thank heavens the Interstate was clear.


Glad you are safe. It is so dangerous driving in horrible fog.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear.....praying now......he has really been put to the test so to speak.


machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marikayknits said:


> Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


How discouraging. Lots of hugs for you here and prayers too. Sending healing wishes your way for complete healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just checked in to relieve some stress....working on embroidery monogram that SHOULD be simple but there is such a learning curve with this new software I can not get it to work. Thank goodness it isn't something for the KAP and can just tell the friend I can't do it for them but doggone it I wish they would make the directions more user friendly. Going to see if I can find a number to call at corporate to get some help. The person that teaches the software is unavailable until next week. Grrrrr.........anyway here is a good place to vent and relieve stress. Feel better already! LOL Love all you folks!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Wonder if I should have some idea of their ages? Not sure whether you have told us their ages at some time but I sure can't think of them.


The little girl is 7 and then 10 and 11. The 11 yr. old is 11 going on 20. Too funny. He likes to join in on the adult conversations and stay for adult church and rather than play after a meal will sit with the adults and listen or join in. Too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Lovley looking area- I love waterfalls.
> Here normal checkout time is 10am and in 2pm. Often you can get in earlier though.


That's how it used to be here. It is now getting ridiculous here and even for rooms you pay a lot for. I mean 4pm is silly and then out by 11am. I believe they are able to function with a lot less staff this way. Not good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Guess where has just gone high on my list of things to see in November? I was drolling at the photo and now I can droll with a chance of getting to see something similar!
> Here is their facebook link http://www.facebook.com/Sockworldhoktika


That is the perfect place for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fast becoming the new Gwennie- blame it on the computer!


I've done that a few times too. Guess we all miss the "Gwennies."


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear Jack is having a bad week. Just hope the new chemo will do some good. Keeping you all in my thoughts. Hugs. x


I will say an extra prayer for Jack. After he was doing so well, I'm sorry he's had a set-back praying it's only temporary.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And in Egypt as well. Can't imagine anything built today lasting any great length of time. When archaeologists try to find traces of our socities wonder if they will find anything? Well other than in the rubbish dumps which will be full of stuff.


Egypt was one place I always wanted to go but when it was possible they had the shooting of the tourists and we didn't want to go then. Probably the safest time to go but we are definitely cowards.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil...So glad Maryanne is doing better.

KayB...Have a fabulous time with the girls. My but you are stunning in that outfit and the color is perfect for you. I remember thinking that back when you posted pictures.

Happy Birthday Betty Irene

I went to have cold laser therapy done on my feet, ankles and thumbs. I will let you all know the results after a few more treatments. They had a coupon for 1/2 off on 3 treatments so I thought I would give it a try as I had it done on my knees and it helped so much. My sister works for a chiropractor who does it and he gave her permission to give me treatments but that is in Ohio. A few years ago when I was down there for a while she gave me lots of treatments and it was wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Machriste, I am so sorry to hear how badly Jack is doing. Pray he will be up for the visit. If not, it would be quite fine to let him stay in his room and keep the visiting out in the other part of the house except for short visits when he ok's it, unless he wants to just sit in the same room and people understand he will mainly be listening. Whatever is preferable to him, but people really will understand, I'm sure. Do what works for him. Big Hugs to you dear. I know this isn't easy for you or Jack.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked in to relieve some stress....working on embroidery monogram that SHOULD be simple but there is such a learning curve with this new software I can not get it to work. Thank goodness it isn't something for the KAP and can just tell the friend I can't do it for them but doggone it I wish they would make the directions more user friendly. Going to see if I can find a number to call at corporate to get some help. The person that teaches the software is unavailable until next week. Grrrrr.........anyway here is a good place to vent and relieve stress. Feel better already! LOL Love all you folks!


That is frustrating. It is nice when it is something popular enough that you can find a video online to help. Do they have tutorials online? How dare that person go on vacation.
:wink: It does seem like they should have more than one person helping.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Yes, the pig's head thing was funny as the master of the house was getting too uppity and we all know never upset the chef! All my family laughed at that.


Good one and yes, never upset the chef, especially such a good one. He was the one to tell off the master at the end too. Guess that was a modern day chef though as he was telling him he was a fake because he really didn't eat all the old food dishes and I do believe he was so looking forward to not only cooking the old way but preparing all the Edwardian meals too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Up at my usual time so I read a chapter of a book that I am reading and then knit a pair of mittens for a 4-5 year old size and then took a shower. Played around on the computer for a short bit and now taking the boys out to lunch. I will finish dishes and get laundry going later today. I plan on visiting a yarn shop with limited hours and a farmers' market today as well. This is my day off so I am doing things that I want to do (except the house work).
> 
> Happy Birthday to Betty Irene. May the blessings be many.
> 
> Off to have fun now.


Sounds like my kind of day, a farmer's market and LYS. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal...So nice to see you and fun to hear your stories about you dad. I picture you back in time as a little girl having to get a pinch to stop. :wink:


----------



## martina

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


I hope Jack improves for the visit. Perhaps if he stays in bed and they each spend a short time with him and allow breaks in between he will be able to cope. I hope the oncology dept are able to help with his symptoms. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear Jack is having a bad week. Just hope the new chemo will do some good. Keeping you all in my thoughts. Hugs. x


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked in to relieve some stress....working on embroidery monogram that SHOULD be simple but there is such a learning curve with this new software I can not get it to work. Thank goodness it isn't something for the KAP and can just tell the friend I can't do it for them but doggone it I wish they would make the directions more user friendly. Going to see if I can find a number to call at corporate to get some help. The person that teaches the software is unavailable until next week. Grrrrr.........anyway here is a good place to vent and relieve stress. Feel better already! LOL Love all you folks!


Makes us all feel good, that people are able to vent- we have so many willing to supply the shoulder on which to weep! or just the caring ear to listen.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I've done that a few times too. Guess we all miss the "Gwennies."


 :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes us all feel good, that people are able to vent- we have so many willing to supply the shoulder on which to weep! or just the caring ear to listen.


And I'm here to vent. Just got back from my orthopedic surgeon's office. They no longer accept Humana insurance. I get my insurance through my retirement with the city and it's tied in with Medicare. I know of another orthopedic group that no longer accepts it. The drs are going to hurt as well as the people who work for the city and have retired from it. Just hope they get a heads up before the end of the year so they can change to another insurance company.
Health care costs in this country are ridiculous and getting worse by the day.
Sorry...off the soap box.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked in to relieve some stress....working on embroidery monogram that SHOULD be simple but there is such a learning curve with this new software I can not get it to work. Thank goodness it isn't something for the KAP and can just tell the friend I can't do it for them but doggone it I wish they would make the directions more user friendly. Going to see if I can find a number to call at corporate to get some help. The person that teaches the software is unavailable until next week. Grrrrr.........anyway here is a good place to vent and relieve stress. Feel better already! LOL Love all you folks!


You could ask Londy as she does a lot of brilliant machine embroidery


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I'm here to vent. Just got back from my orthopedic surgeon's office. They no longer accept Humana insurance. I get my insurance through my retirement with the city and it's tied in with Medicare. I know of another orthopedic group that no longer accepts it. The drs are going to hurt as well as the people who work for the city and have retired from it. Just hope they get a heads up before the end of the year so they can change to another insurance company.
> Health care costs in this country are ridiculous and getting worse by the day.
> Sorry...off the soap box.
> Junek


someone the other day was explaining to me all the anomalies of the current set-up- not how I had understood Obama-care at all. And probably there are differences over the different States. I am so sorry June that you have this problem. Good you could get your annoyance out in the open.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a rather wet Surrey. Good sewing group this morning and I vusited our museum to discuss what the WI are going to do for Rememberabce Day. The change in the weather has caused my fm to flare uo, so I am planning a lazy weekend 
My French gs is 10 today and he is flying over for a visit next week.
sending healing vibes and hugs to all..


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Southern Gal i am out to spend a few hrs with dad said:


> Congrats to your folks on the 63rd-- what an accomplishment. Oh, yes, really understand not having your "other" at home with you. very hard.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checked in to relieve some stress....working on embroidery monogram that SHOULD be simple but there is such a learning curve with this new software I can not get it to work. Thank goodness it isn't something for the KAP and can just tell the friend I can't do it for them but doggone it I wish they would make the directions more user friendly. Going to see if I can find a number to call at corporate to get some help. The person that teaches the software is unavailable until next week. Grrrrr.........anyway here is a good place to vent and relieve stress. Feel better already! LOL Love all you folks!


I used to take a Japanese dressmaking mag because I loved the designs-- the patterns were something else-- several printed on top of each other, had to trace, and instructions that were so funny. I don't know how anyone who was not an accomplished dressmaker ever followed them. Sounds like what you are dealing with on the embroidery. I hear my emb-mach-friends say this often.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> That's how it used to be here. It is now getting ridiculous here and even for rooms you pay a lot for. I mean 4pm is silly and then out by 11am. I believe they are able to function with a lot less staff this way. Not good.


Haven't traveled as much in recent years, but when we went to doll conferences each year, the hotels were VERY good about holding our luggage until the room opened. That way we got lunch, went shopping, etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Egypt was one place I always wanted to go but when it was possible they had the shooting of the tourists and we didn't want to go then. Probably the safest time to go but we are definitely cowards.


Same here-- had intended to take younger GS who loved Egypt stuff but knew my DD would never let him go after the shootings and now he is too old, would go off and definitely get himself done in.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I went to have cold laser therapy done on my feet, ankles and thumbs. I will let you all know the results after a few more treatments. They had a coupon for 1/2 off on 3 treatments so I thought I would give it a try as I had it done on my knees and it helped so much. My sister works for a chiropractor who does it and he gave her permission to give me treatments but that is in Ohio. A few years ago when I was down there for a while she gave me lots of treatments and it was wonderful.


I'd like to know more about the cold laser treatments-- for arthritis?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Machriste, I am so sorry to hear how badly Jack is doing. Pray he will be up for the visit. If not, it would be quite fine to let him stay in his room and keep the visiting out in the other part of the house except for short visits when he ok's it, unless he wants to just sit in the same room and people understand he will mainly be listening. Whatever is preferable to him, but people really will understand, I'm sure. Do what works for him. Big Hugs to you dear. I know this isn't easy for you or Jack.


Very good suggestion and well said!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> someone the other day was explaining to me all the anomalies of the current set-up- not how I had understood Obama-care at all. And probably there are differences over the different States. I am so sorry June that you have this problem. Good you could get your annoyance out in the open.


Don't know what is happening in June's case but in this town, which has lots of Drs but limited specialists, some of the specs have been bought out by a big clinic in Topeka and this is causing problems with their supplemental insurance. None of this is affected by Obama-care (or the Affordable Care Act as it should be called) but by the doctors not wanting to accept what the insurance company is willing to pay.


----------



## sassafras123

I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so much work Joy. Wish we lived closer, I would come over and help at your place or take some home with me.


Honey,I know you would be here if it were possible for you. What a good time visiting we'd have!!

I'm tired. I'd intended to get back to the squares this morning after breakfast with Tim; but I had pickles to can, zucchini to prep for the freezer and yellow squash to put into the dehydrator. I did just now get the bed made--after DGGD was picked up by her mom.

Susan just called and her work day has been nearly totally unsuccessful in accomplishing anything. She and Ben have a date when he gets off work tonight. Local baseball minor league team is playing at a local stadium and tickets are already in hand--so I have Tim tonight and he has scarcely seen his mom in several days. Neither of them is best pleased with this situation. But they will spend the day together tomorrow. Thank heavens! I need a day without him to get some groceries into the pantry.

Hope to be able to get the start of the new KTP this evening. Y'all take care and have a great time at whatever is going on where you are.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


Prayers going up! Hope that he is able to spend a little time with his kids when they are there.


----------



## iamsam

today is Heidi's and Alexis's birthday - Heidi is having a surprise birthday party for alexis at Katie's pool. I was getting ready and not watching the time. so here is the new knitting tea party and I will be correcting my mistakes as you read. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277937-1.html#5829435


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Egypt was one place I always wanted to go but when it was possible they had the shooting of the tourists and we didn't want to go then. Probably the safest time to go but we are definitely cowards.


My DD lived in Cairo for five years so I got lots of trips out there. In that time I was lucky enough to get to see quite a lot of the country. Just such a fascinating place and such ancient history. I'm so pleased I got to go when I did cos I sure wouldn't want to be there now.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> My DD lived in Cairo for five years so I got lots of trips out there. In that time I was lucky enough to get to see quite a lot of the country. Just such a fascinating place and such ancient history. I'm so pleased I got to go when I did cos I sure wouldn't want to be there now.


That is for real!


----------



## iamsam

it looks like an old tour boat. thanks daralene --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmm, you have me there. The Canandaigua Lady is a steamboat but this one has no paddle. Let's see if I can get a picture and maybe you will know.
> 
> I do know it was to be brought across the country from the Pacific and would cost too much so they took it down to the Panama Canal to bring it up along the East coast and then down. I would have to get more history to know for sure but imagine like the Canandaigua Lady, she then came along the St. Lawrence Seaway to the Hudson River and then to the Erie Canal.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you marikay - and so sorry about your aftereffects from your surgery. we will miss you this year but do keep it in mind for next year. come visit us more often please if you can - we save a chair for you every day. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a long time, but I read and keep up with you all every day. This year I had hoped to attend KAP, as my MIL will be going to spend time with her son in South Carolina. (She has mild dementia and we never leave her alone) Well starting in mid May, health issues with me started up. I felt it was gallbladder related,but my PCP was convinced my pain was due to my heart. After a day in the hospital during which a stress test and various other cardiac test were done (all negative) so then I had an endoscopy and meds for Acid Reflux. Nothing significant was found. By this time it was mid July. I ended up having a gallbladder scan and it showed I had a non-functioning gallbladder Fast forward to seeing a surgeon and was scheduled for surgery the next week. Well nothing ever goes smoothly for me when it comes to surgery. I had to have an open gallbladder surgery instead of laparoscopic due to adhesions from surgery twenty years ago. Had the staples out on Tuesday and ended back at the surgeon's office today with a fever and found out I have an infection in the wound. I am trying to keep a good attitude, but this is so discouraging! Prayers for wound healing would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


So sorry to hear Jack isn't doing well. I hope the oncologist can give you some help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.


Drug companies are highway robbers! I recently heard that t hey have found that aspirin is effective in prevent reoccurrence of breast cancer but because drug companies cannot make money off it because it's no longer" owned" by one company they will have to find special funding for the research.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad had carpal tunnel surgery in July on both hands (not at the same time about 2 weeks apart) and he couldn't believe the amount of pain killers that they gave him. He said its no wonder people end up addicted to them. He had two refills on the script and didn't even use half of one. I realize that everyone is different and some more sensitive to pain than others, but doctors should be making people come back not just automatically giving 2 refills. When he had the second hand done they offered to give him more!
> 
> i had both my hands done at the same time, went to a wonderful micro hand surgeon in big city, people come from far and wide to see him. brilliant surgeon, looks like a dorky nerd though, i had no problems taking care of myself with both hands and did the PT. oh what a relief to get them done, i was so tired of the numbness and pain.
> we are well into (finally after all the ups and downs) summer here in the south, oh the humidity. i just let my hair frizz.
> speaking of hair, gwennie, love love you hair on your avatar. love the length, love the color.
> i have enjoyed the scenic pics of everyones trips.
> i have been reading along, just not saying anything, to tired and busy, yesterday, i worked here, off and on, saw and talked to no one all day, till bj came in. loved it. just me and the critters.
> today, i am headed first to find some material or lace to add some length to a top i got at the Goodwill. love it, and so did everyone else, but it bugs me because i want my gut covered. so with all the styles out there i am gonna add to it. then i am out to spend a few hrs with dad, i am just waiting till i know he is done with breakfast and is back in his room. we just watch westerns on tv and the birds at his feeders. i just put his and moms anniversary announcement in the paper the other day, this will be 63 yrs for them. i was thinking, mom goes every day and has a meal there with him, how after that many yrs, how hard it is not to be with your mate like you always have been. i know when bj is gone its like i am always waiting for him to get here. the few times either of us has been in the hosp. we usually stay there,cause we don't rest when were at home anyway, just pop in to let maddi out. dad is still doing well, thank you God, he is just looking some weight, so they are giving him protein stuff. but lands, he still has as much strength in his hands as always, i was aggrivating him last time i was t here and he told me to stop and i jiggled his chair one more time, and wow, lightning quick he nabbed me and pinched me. sooooooooooo i stopped. :shock:
> hi everyone, i miss talking with you, but we all know this takes a big chunk of your time. one day...........
> jules are you still going to see Fale?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like things are going fairly smoothly for you currently. Good you could find time to post as well.
> Mum had carpel tunnel surgery on both hands at once about 50 years ago when it was still big surgery. I had to learn cook so me and my next sister could feed the family. Mum figured she was better off totally out of action once than almost totally twice. She has never had problems since. It is horribly painful-I had problems during my first pregnancy and some days couldn't even cut my food up. Nothing since though
Click to expand...


----------



## flyty1n

sassafras123 said:


> I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.


Lyrica is a wonderful new drug, but it is still not generic. As such, it is extremely pricey, as are all new drugs as the drug makers attempt to recoup their costs of finding it, experimenting and meeting FDA requirements, which are exorbitantly high. When it becomes a generic, usually in 7 years, you will see the price drop amazingly. My Arava used to cost $400.00 a refill. so I wasn't able to afford it. Now it is generic, the cost for 1 month is $39.00. that being said, Lyrica does pain relief from autoimmune diseases, such as arthritis and lupus, very effectively. It is really a wonder drug.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I called corporate and they were so helpful and nice; even got a 90 free trial on their software support which I will most definitely then subscribe to. I WILL become the MISTRESS/MASTER of this software eventually. And the break coming here to vent was perfect.


Cashmeregma said:


> That is frustrating. It is nice when it is something popular enough that you can find a video online to help. Do they have tutorials online? How dare that person go on vacation.
> :wink: It does seem like they should have more than one person helping.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to BettyIrene and prayers for Marykayknits and others in need and safe traveling to all who are out and about.
> 
> Jack has had a bad week--constant hiccups, we think from the steroid pre-med for his new chemo. He's gone from last Saturday driving himself to a couple of close outings, shopping for some new clothes in the afternoon to today having trouble walking, talking, evening sitting up. We have a call in to the Oncol. Tomorrow his son, DIL and grandkids from Wi are supposed to come for a quick visit, leaving Sunday and Mon. his daughter from Denver is coming, leaving Tues. am. I don't think he is up to it. Prayers please. Thank you all in advance.


How frightening for you. Praying that he can pick up so he can see the family and be well enough for the chemo as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a mess our health care/insurance is in for sure. Are you going to try and switch to another doctor? I wish we would get on board with a program like Canada's.


jknappva said:


> And I'm here to vent. Just got back from my orthopedic surgeon's office. They no longer accept Humana insurance. I get my insurance through my retirement with the city and it's tied in with Medicare. I know of another orthopedic group that no longer accepts it. The drs are going to hurt as well as the people who work for the city and have retired from it. Just hope they get a heads up before the end of the year so they can change to another insurance company.
> Health care costs in this country are ridiculous and getting worse by the day.
> Sorry...off the soap box.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ahhhhhhh.....thank you PurpleFi! I will tuck this bit of info away for future reference for sure. Oops....now I'm going to be nervous for her to see what I'm doing for the KAP!.....ROFL.....at least I never claimed to be good at embroidery...just hav fun doing it....ROFL!


PurpleFi said:


> You could ask Londy as she does a lot of brilliant machine embroidery


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Egypt was one place I always wanted to go but when it was possible they had the shooting of the tourists and we didn't want to go then. Probably the safest time to go but we are definitely cowards.


Maryanne and I went less than a year before the Arab Spring so it was as well we went then. Even then in a number of places they would check our bus for bombs.
But the security was nothing like Israel where many areas had baggage searches for entering the different sites. One place twice, I assume the Palestinians and the Israelis. Again just before a new batch of fighting erupted. We were able to go into areas that would now be really dangerous.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoa! That is outrageous! Some companies offer assistance; have you considered contacting them?


sassafras123 said:


> I just filled one month supply of Lryica. My copayment $110.00 insurance paid $695.00. This is ridiculous. Forgot to fill express Scripts so did that. Will pay attention their cost.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> today is Heidi's and Alexis's birthday - Heidi is having a surprise birthday party for alexis at Katie's pool. I was getting ready and not watching the time. so here is the new knitting tea party and I will be correcting my mistakes as you read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277937-1.html#5829435


And a very happy birthday to the two them. Makes it hard for a mum to have a nice relaxed birthday when she needs to deal with another birthday


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I called corporate and they were so helpful and nice; even got a 90 free trial on their software support which I will most definitely then subscribe to. I WILL become the MISTRESS/MASTER of this software eventually. And the break coming here to vent was perfect.


Really glad you got it worked out-- things like that frustrate me no end!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoa! That is outrageous! Some companies offer assistance; have you considered contacting them?


There are some other options, can't remember what, will try to dig into the stuff I learned yesterday and see if there might be anything you could use.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> what a great little - I want to say limerick - but limericks always start with "there" - i'll call it a little poem. however - I must point out that when right is right then left must be wrong because right is never wrong. rotflmao --- sam


~~~I think it works like this....right is right, and what is left is wrong.....makes sense to me! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> BIG NEWS.....Sam said the entire house now is WiFi so no more skyping in the bathroom....ROFLMAO!


~~~ :lol: :lol: the things we need to be thankful for!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday Kaye, Pray you had the very best.
Margaret, wonderful site you posted. I have done the toe decrease on one sock and will do the other one tomorrow. I am getting close to finishing them!
MaryKaye, you are on my prayer list


----------



## Bulldog

Oh my, Dear MarChristie, prayer are being lifted for Jack as well as you.
Belated Happy Birthday Betty Irene.
Poor Gwen, Been there. Know how you feel.It take all I have to operate this Vacuum Cleaner Jim bought me. By the way, I am going to purchase a steam mop. What kind did you get and does it wear on your back as bad as mop buckets and mops?


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday to Heidi and Alexis. Sam, the opening was wonderful as usual. I saved to file a lot of the recipes.
Gwen, so glad you have help with the program. I have to learn one of these days.
Jim is keeping the thermostat on 72. I am about to die. Managed to get most all of the house cleaned. I still have our bedroom and bath. I will get that done the first of the week. Finishing up Allyson's socks this weekend. I have one ready to graft. I will do the toe decreases on the other one tomorrow and hopefully Kitchener both of them Sunday


----------

